# BE's Never Ending TR -- That kind of ... Ended? Or did it?



## Belle Ella

welcome to the madness that has become
_Belle Ella_'s Never Ending Trip Report!
take 2.5​
Much to the surprise all involved (mainly myself), what started out as a simple pre-trip report on a pair of friends' first Disneyland excursion together (minus the parents) has magically transformed before our eyes into  something much, much more. Now nearly 2 years in the making and there have already been 3 real-time trips to the Disneyland Resort (not to mention one attempt of failure, that will never be), 2 more time-traveling trips to the past, thousands upon thousands of photos, and 200+ pages of trip details, planning tips, and all the best kinds of nonsense and chit chat imaginable totaling over 3,000 posts! But we're on a roll and we passed the point of no return _aaaaagggggeeeeesssss_ ago.

If you're brand-spanking new to my home away from home, here's a crash course on what to expect while flying Air B.E.







Me!!​
Don't be fooled by what you may hear from others. This report is all about me, by me, and for my eyes only!

Wait, that's not right. Not by a long shot. While you'll only find detailed (and by detailed I tend to mean long winded with a habit of wordy posts multiplied time a gazillion by my obsessive-photo taking skills that are borderline DLR-stalkerish) reports of trips made by me it is my firm belief that this is the most community-filled TR that you will find. No just spitting out facts to be found here, or counting off one-by-one my days in the Parks. We thrive on discussion and want to hear from you! Is this sounding at all like an infomercial to you yet?  I know, I know. I find myself funnier than I actually am. Are you are up to the daunting task of experiencing all the insanity yourself, from the beginning? Than check out BE's never-ending fun ** 4 completed TR's ** Thousands of Photos

But we forgive you if you'd rather just stick to the here and now. Just familiarize yourself with the basics and you'll be good to go!

My name is Jessica, but you're more likely to see me referred to as *Jazz*, *Frack*, or simply *Belle Ella* 'round these parts. I'm a 24 year old California transplant (via Washington state) and I'm roughly a 6 hour drive from Disneyland (ahem, or 5 if I happen to be driving like my mother). My favorite Disney movie, and character as well, is Snow White as seen in my current avatar selection to your left. Besides all things Disney and Disneyland 2 obsessions of mine that you are likely to encounter often are as follows (and in no particular order): San Jose Sharks hockey and Twilight. Oh, there's also that whole Disney-photo obsession that I have going on ... But who am I kidding, it's not _that_ big of an obsession.  And certainly, most importantly of all, I must quote myself:



Belle Ella said:


> Just a word of warning to everyone, I love to talk. I am a babbler by nature, so be prepared for some long posts down the road. If that's your thing, awesome  and if it's not your thing ... feel free to ignore the words and enjoy the pretty-pretty-pictures!


I think it might be wise to add my new found fondness for parentheses in future editions. Hm.

But the one thing that is always, 100% certified, and guaranteed is that when there is a Disney trip involved, there will be more pictures than anyone knows what to do with! And have no fear! Those handy-dandy clickies acting as Fast Passes to the reports will make their appearances in Take 2.5 as well ... _starting now_!!

 Your FastPass to my Disneyland Adventures ​
*A Ghoulishly Glorious Night at Disneyland* - October 2-5, 2011
PAP Trip #6

 Official PTR​
*Jazz Takes on the Star Tours 5K* - September 2-5, 2011
PAP trip #5

 Official PTR ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6
 Day One ... 1
 Day Two ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5
 Day Three ... 1 / 2
 Day Four ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6
 Day Five ... 1​
*Jazz Becomes a DIS Diva* - March 4, 2011 - March 7, 2011
PAP trip #4

 Day One ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4
 Day Two ... 1
 Day Three ... 1 / 2
 Day Four ... 1​
*Jazz's yet-to-be-titled 2 day TR* - January 23, 2011 - January 24, 2011
PAP trip #3

TR currently on hold, indefinitely

 Day One ... 1 / 2
 Day Two ...​
*Jazz's Rockin' New Years* - December 31, 2010 - January 4, 2011
PAP trip #2

 Day One ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6
 Day Two ... 1
 Day Three ... 1 / 2 / 3
 Day Four ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5
 Day Five ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6
 Day Six ... 1​
*Jazz's Very Merry Holiday* - December 5-8, 2010
PAP trip #1

 Day One ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4
 Day Two ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6
 Day Three ... 1 / 2 / 3​
*Jazz's Scary Adventure* - September 23-27, 2010

 Day One ... 1 / 2
 Day Two ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4
 Day Three ... 1 / 2 / 3
 Day Four ... 1 / 2
 Day Five ... 1
 Day Six ... 1​
*Frick & Frack's Bogus Journey* - September 8-12, 2009

 Day One ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8
 Day Two ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8
 Day Three ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7
 Day Four ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8
 Day Five ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7
 Day Six ... 1​
*Frick & Frack's Excellent Adventure* - March 2009

 Day One ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6
 Day Two ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8 / 9
 Day Three ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8 / 9 / 10 / 11 / 12 / 13 / 14 / 15 / 16 / 17 / 18 / 19 / 20 / 21 / 22 / 23
 Day Four ... 1 / 2 / 3 / 4​
I hope you'll stick around! I do love the company. Even if it's just to say Boo 

*Thank you!!*
​


----------



## Belle Ella

So, to start us off, I am re-posting this year's Halloween Time TR. September 2010. So please bear with me if you've read it already! I will be leaving out the PTR though, since that would be silly!


----------



## Belle Ella

Howdy folks! Are ya'll (yes, I said ya'll -- deal with it) ready for another Belle Ella Disneyland Trip Report? Well, tough luck if you're not because I am officially getting under way. I can't stand the waiting anymore and I know it will still be a while before I get to the good stuff. So here we go ...

Jazz's Scary Adventure - Day One
Day One - September 22, 2010​
For the faithful who have been following along for some time now, you'll know that everything was supposed to kick start on the 23rd with a wake up time of 2a followed by the 5 1/2 to 6 hour drive from the place I call home followed by as much Park time as I can muster. But you'll also know that I had a moment of weakness just before leaving, which is the main point for any and all newcomers to my Scary Adventure. I had just gotten home from work on the 21st (a Tuesday) when I popped into the website for the Howard Johnson, the hotel I would be staying at and saw that a new date had opened up for their infamous Entertainment Rate -- the 22nd! The very next day and the night before my first planned Park day. It was just falling into my lap at my weakest moment. I absolutely had to call and reserve another room for the single night. $57 is well worth a full nights rest any which way you slice it in my book. So where does that leave me other than finishing a mad scramble to make sure everything would be packed and ready in less than 24 hours.

Fast forward to Wednesday morning and I got to sleep in until 7 before showering and finishing up the rest of what I had to pack followed by the loading of the car and the goodbyes to the family and pets. It was a shame though. I'm always worried about forgetting to bring something which is why I am an obsessive packer who literally spends weeks on the task. I didn't forget any of the usual necessities like a toothbrush, pajamas, socks or the like. No, I forgot my wonderfully bedazzled Lime Green Mickey Head that I spent so much time working on to distinguish myself as a member of the DIS. I suppose it just wasn't meant to be. My time would eventually be too consumed as it was. O probably didn't have the few extra minutes to spare to chit chat if I was recognized, although it's always a pleasure meeting everyone (or it has been with those I have met).

Before embarking on the long drive I did have to swing by my local Credit Union branch so I could take in my spoils from Miss Piggy. That there put an extra $100 or so into my Disneyland spending 'account' which I was grateful for. I was officially on my way no later than 9:15a with an estimated arrival time of about 2:45 according to my wonderful GPS, affectionately known as Gretel, who kept recalculating as I have a hard time staying on the speed limit. There's never much to say about the drive. I hop on 680 to 580 and eventually to 5 for 300 or so very long miles and it is just about the most boring drive in existence. I think the only thing that comes close in my mind was a small road trip I took across Texas which is flat as can be. At least California has hills, even if some are few and far between. I made one pit stop along the way at the Lost Hills exit. You have to love it when gas stations and eateries are brand new and have clean bathrooms. I do at least.

The excitement finally kicked in as I got closer and closer to the Grapevine. It's my first real sign that I'm 'almost' there. Maybe not close-close, but close enough in my mind that I can start the celebratin' all over again. And no, I totally did _not_ take this while driving ... 



​
My family will never get how I can drive straight through with my only stop being for a single gas and restroom break. But then again, they aren't me. The sooner I get myself to Disneyland, the better! Even if the day had absolutely nothing in store for me I would still go about it all the same way. But at least this time I wasn't leaving at the butt-crack of dawn. Although his time I had to deal with lots and lots of sun in my face and I have never been a fan of driving with sunglasses on. But somehow I survived without getting blinded, crashing into anyone, or getting pulled over (because ticket free is the way to be). The hardest part was only having Gretel for companionship. She's bossy and not so great at conversation, but I digress. Eventually I came across a particular sign of beauty and if weren't for the fact that I was driving in my car I would have busted out in a feverish happy dance, all I could do was a restrained imitation thanks to my seat belt. I like to think I made excellent time, as always! Leaving just after 9a was a wonderful idea. There were two small spots of congestion but other than that I had nothing but the open seas before me.











​
Now, I have mentioned my destination before and gone over it in the PTR, but here I go again. The Howard Johnson on Harbor Blvd., my home away from home since March 2008. My main reservation was for 4 nights (September 23rd-27th) in a Deluxe Queen but for my first night I would be checking into a Standard King. Oh, what a glorious thing King sized beds are, especially when you have them all to yourself and the mountain of pillows you like to sleep with, and no cats to fight for real estate with. The room was on the first floor of building #2 which is in the back of the property by their Garden Pool. In fact, my room had a view of the pool. For anyone who is wondering I didn't get bothered by any pool noise. Usually any external sounds are diluted by the A/C units, which are not loud but certainly not quiet by any means. I view them as more of just white noise and absolutely wonderful on a hot day. Check in went easy enough and I was able to take my luggage back to my room right away, which is always a pleasure.












^ loved having the double sink to lay my toiletries out on




^ view of the pool from my room




^ parking lot entrance to building #2​
The photos didn't turn out but the room also included the dresser/TV cabinet, a desk, coffeemaker, mini-fridge, and a microwave I wasn't expecting until the following night. There was no need for me to unpack since I would only be in the room the one night but I got out the things I would need for my first day in the Park and just took a few minutes to relax. This of course included some checking in here on the DIS and uploading the few photos I had taken already. The decision on what to do next was a tough one. Being so close to the resort makes you want to head straight to the Park. Or should I say being so close to the resort makes _me_ want to head straight to the Park? Either way it was torture to do what I did next: not go into the Park!! I could have without taking away from my 5-day hopper as I had a Give a Day voucher to use. I had already made plans to use it for Fast Passes on Saturday when I would see Jason, but I wanted to go in right then and there! I guess settling for Downtown Disney isn't too bad a trade when you think about it.

Taking my first steps down Harbor ... everything just felt '_right_'. I swear it was almost as if I was picking up right where I left off last year, only minus something or two. The walk doesn't take me long, even with a few stops along the way to take photos. I was sad to see that there were generic Anaheim banners up all over the place save for a few of the 'Celebrate Today' banners that have been around for a while now. I like it better when all of Harbor just screams out Disney at you.







​
The best part about the walk on Harbor is the crosswalk. You all know the one I'm talking about. Or at least, those of you who have made the walk know the one I'm talking about. Sure, I could have crossed over down closer to the hotel but I would have missed out on looking out across the street at the wonderful Disneyland resort sign that ushers you in towards the ART pick-up/drop-off, tram pick-up/drop-off, and of course the Esplanade. The sight still makes me giddy every time I see it.











​
Before I get to my DTD wanderings, here are some obligatory photos I just had to take while walking across the Esplanade and being taunted by the gates just beckoning me to come inside. But at least I got my first look at Halloween decorations!



































​


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


>



 Right back at you!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Well YeeHaw......you're back in the saddle again!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Well YeeHaw......you're back in the saddle again!!



 Love it, Laurie!!
and psssst ... I got your name right today!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Love it, Laurie!!
> and psssst ... I got your name right today!!



  Yes you did!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's nice to see your TR back up again Jazz

Very nice pics of your TR, can't wait to see more pics of your TR in September.


----------



## Belle Ella

Day One - Continued​
I couldn't hang around the Esplanade, staring at Disneyland for too long. I would have been far too tempted to go in right away which would force me to use my GAD voucher for a ticket if I still wanted some Park time before my planned departure on Monday morning. After my very short photo spree and falling in love with the Snow White World of Color banner I finally started to make my way towards DTD, a place that I surprisingly don't visit often. I'm usually so focused on getting around DL and occasionally DCA with frequent trips back to my hotel that the only times I have ever really taken the time to explore DTD were when I stayed onsite at either the Disneyland Hotel or the Grand Californian, both of which haven't happened in a few years. For the first time I would have all the wandering and meandering time that I required before getting back to the HoJo for a full night of rest before going into the Park for a change. I started out by taking a few photos of the smaller WOC banners on the light posts. I am absolutely in love with the design of them, and it certainly doesn't hurt any that Snow White is featured on them, which always seems to be a rare occurrence. She can be very hard to find on things, even though she really started it all. The banners were also getting me psyched for seeing WOC with my own eyes in just a few short days.











​
My first actual stop along DTD, however, was of course the World of Disney super duper store! That place is so huge and has just about everything I could ever want, and I do want _everything_. Even without looking at the actual merchandise there is so much to see everywhere you turn. Can you say "_A million times better than the Disney Store_"? Two things caught my attention more than any others, however. The first is something that you wear, and after purchasing it, I did end up wearing it the following day! It was a Jack Skellington/Nightmare Before Christmas dress and I fell in love with it the second I saw it. Not bad for a girl who generally abhors dresses. The second was their display of the Dooney & Bourke bags, particularly the sketch design. I cannot tell you badly I wanted to buy one then and there, but I promised myself if I had any money left come Monday I would at least by the cheapest of them, the wristlet! I mean, my Aunt did give me a gift card and order me to use it on myself and something I really, really wanted! I spent a good 20 minutes ogling that display, I did. Funnily enough, I didn't think to take a photo at the time. But I did take a few of the store itself!







































​
After World of Disney I can't say I did much that was exciting. I simply walked down DTD, once or twice going into a shop or two, just to look. I loved being there simply because it's part of the Resort, but truthfully it's not really my kind of thing. It's like a big mall outdoors and I just never picked up the shopping all day gene, or even the window-shopping gene. As I like to say in jest, my mother never really taught me how to be a girl. Sitting at home after the fact I am wishing I _had_ purchased some bath salts or something at Basin -- it sounds so relaxing, but I didn't, so I'll move on. I did get a sudden urge to go in while walking by Merceline's Confectionery. They were busy making some of the Pumpkin Apples which is what drew my attention in the first place. I did say I needed to try one, did I not? But right then wasn't the perfect time. I hadn't eaten much because of the drive and I doubt a candy apple would have been the best first choice so I figured I would just look and then try to find someplace to eat.



























​
Being as hungry as I was I had to decide where to eat. Since I had never eaten anywhere in DTD it was a hard decision to make. Eventually it was my cravings for pizza that won out and I ended up eating at Naples. I was trying to get photographs of the mosaic outside the restaurant before going in and when I did one of the managers was there and 'tested' me with a few questions about the Bay and Mt. Vesuvius. Luckily I knew the answers. Of all the luck, my bio-dad was stationed in Naples, Italy for a spell a few years ago. After being seated with my menu I had to decide what to eat. I wanted to try something new, but I didn't want to not be able to eat, if you know what I mean, and I was craving pizza so that was a given. Eventually I settled on a bruschetta starter (shrimp, cannellini bean, tomato, arugula, and lemon vinaigrette garnished with olive puree) and an individual pepperoni pizza to go along with my ice water (because I gave up soda 2 weeks before this trip for anyone who is new to the madness). The pizza was wonderful, but I don't think I would ever get the bruschetta again. I thought I would go about this trip and photograph any and all food that I ate. Funny how the only food porn I got on my first day was of the one thing I didn't find that appealing. But I ate most of it regardless. The pizza on the other hand was delicious, but I couldn't finish it all. They did box the rest up for me and I took it back to the hotel to enjoy later since it was a late lunch/early dinner already. That being said, I have to say the service wasn't all that great. I felt a little forgotten about half of the time. But it didn't quite bother me that much. I was seated outside, the weather was nice with a cool breeze and they turned the little heat towers on while I was eating and that felt wonderful. I just sat there and watched people walk by and closed my eyes and relaxed. I think it's safe to say that I wont be going back though.







​
I didn't hang around DTD much longer after that to be honest. The drive had zapped my energy and you know that feeling that you get when you eat a lot of food? I was ready to fall into a food coma, but the walk back to the HoJo went about just as slow as I could make it, which is still pretty fast for someone like me. Back at the HoJo I planned on getting into my bathing suit and sitting poolside for a while but I ended up settling for a relaxing bath and a good book! That's a great way to wind down and relax muscles that are still sore from being confined to a car for 5 1/2 hours. Of course I got my laptop time in, DIS included, called my family to let them know I made it there fine and got ready for bed munching on some more pizza!

All in all it was a rather uneventful day except for the fact that I was _at *Disneyland*_!! Maybe not _inside_, but I was there and that was what counted. It was a great way to start off the trip, knowing the next morning I would be able to sleep in and start my day off on the right foot!


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> It's nice to see your TR back up again Jazz
> 
> Very nice pics of your TR, can't wait to see more pics of your TR in September.



Thanks Bret!


----------



## Belle Ella

Jazz's Scary Adventure - Day Two
September 23, 2010​
I really, really, really love how what was originally supposed to be my first day in Anaheim turned into my second. What a blessing in a very, very, very obvious disguise! As opposed to waking up at 2a to begin the drive from the my home in the Bay Area, I got to sleep in and wake up well rested and ready to begin my day. If I were to tell you that I woke up at 6a and considering the fact that Disneyland didn't open that morning until 10a you might be curious as to why I didn't sleep in later. The answer is twofold, really: (1) 6a is the normal time I start work in the morning and being up around this time (or before) comes very naturally to me and (2) because I still needed to check out of room #1 and into room #2. It would be so hard saying goodbye to that King sized bed, but you gotta do what you gotta do. After showering and getting everything I would possibly need ready I gathered up my belongings and made my way back to the hotel lobby. I was keeping my fingers crossed that maybe, just maybe, my room might be ready and I could go take my things back and do a little unpacking rather than waiting to do so right before bed. I wouldn't be so lucky this time, but that was really alright. At least they can store your luggage for you until your room is ready for you later in the day. After doing so it was still well before 9a, and with nothing better to do I figured I would make my way towards the Esplanade and take some photos while waiting for the Park to open. The security check would be opening up around that time since the 23rd was a Thursday which means Magic Morning. It was a tempting thought to use my MM that day, but I'm glad that I didn't. It worked out much better for me in the end. And so I set off down Harbor and across the busy street towards that beloved entry arch that tells me I have arrived!







​
Now, everyone has their theories on what day is the best choice to use for your MM (of course, this only refers to those of us not staying on site who only get the one MM). A very common one that I hear is to do it on the earliest day that you have available, their argument being that you'll be more tired at the end of your trip and you would hate to miss a MM because you slept in. Let me just say this week was a prime example of why I refuse to follow this rule. Mine is a little different: Go on a Saturday -- only a Saturday and no other day. Why, do you ask? It's simple really. Saturday is the earliest opening time available that offers a MM, especially true during the off season, such as September. This means that the MM hour is _even earlier_ and just as you probably wouldn't want to get up that early, many others would be thinking the same thing and if you can get yourself up and there, you wont regret it. It also being a weekend means that the crowds will be higher than during the week so it's better (in my mind) to get as much as you can done before the crowds hit so you'll still feel productive at the end of the day. Does this make sense to anyone? Well, I hope so and as I made my way toward the security check point this rule for me was 100% solidified. The line waiting to get their bags checked was well past the tram/ART loading station and beyond. It was ridiculous. I have never seen that many people lined up at a regular opening. Compared to what I would go through on Saturday when I did use my MM it was a nightmare. Yes, there were regular entry people mixed in here and there, but it was still crazy. I wish I had gotten a photo of it. I could hardly believe it. I'm fairly sure every Thursday/Tuesday are not like this during the off season but this is what I witnessed and it didn't look like much of an advantage to me. In fact, it had me worried about crowd levels would be like later during the day.

As I said before, however, I was simply there to take photographs. I wanted each and every one of the WOC banner designs and a few others as well. There were so many people in the Esplanade and the line was inching it's way towards the California letters though I don't believe it made it that far. It did, however, make weaving in and out of them without people thinking I was trying to cut them in line rather difficult but I managed as I always do. Maybe I just look nice so people figure I wouldn't do that . That would be surprising since everyone at work always thinks I look mad or something. Maybe I do at home, but I don't think that's possible at Disneyland!!! Eventually when the MM guests started making their way in the regular entry lines started to build up and up and up. Of course, knowing about the gates that switch over from MM to regular entry I positioned myself near gate 13 so that I would be there to hop in line at a seconds notice and not be stuck behind a whole group of people. Worked like a charm, it did.























































​
Sometime between 9:30a and 9:45a they started letting us regular entry folks in as well, although we were held at the end of Main Street for rope drop (or as I like to call it, rope wind since they don't actually drop any rope). You might be wondering how they know the difference between the MM guests and the regular entry guests and the answer is rather simple, really. The rope didn't block off all of Main Street, they had one walkway open and CM's stationed there along with some of the Disneyland Security folk to watch who went through. You had to have a colored slip of paper that was given out at the MM gates or your hotel key if you were staying on site in order for them to let you through. See, simple! The rest of us just had to wait for the magic hour and the music to start before we could go be unleashed on the Park! I just wish people knew how to follow directions or really took a minute to think about things. When they wound up the rope they asked us all to stay put since the Park was still not officially open and then gave off their safety talk about not running, etc. But of course, as soon as you get the wave forward with the music, there's always people who feel like they need to mow everyone else around them straight down to the ground. Beautiful!! But I got a high four from one of the CM's wearing a Mickey Mouse glove -- not to be confused with a high five since Mickey Mouse only has 4 fingers! Altogether it was a high nine 







​
My first destination once leaving Main Street should not be a surprise to anyone who has ever read my Trip Reports in the past. I veered off to my left and made my way to New Orleans Square via Adventureland. Normally I would get a ride in on the Jungle Cruise and Indiana Jones before hitting Pirates and then the Haunted Mansion but my plans were slightly changed due to the time of year. First of all, Indiana Jones was closed for the day which was no big deal, I had been factoring that into my planning all along but it still sucked to walk by knowing I wouldn't get the chance that day. The second reason has to do with the fact that the Nightmare Before Christmas takeover of the Haunted Mansion comes complete with Fast Passes and I wanted to make sure I stocked up throughout the day because I had a feeling that it would be a popular attraction. Boy was I right. But as luck would have it, while walking up to the Haunted Mansion Holiday what were we greeted by? A CM telling us they were having some ghost problems and would be open shortly. That was the bad news. The good news for 3 of us was that when asked if that meant the FP's were closed as well (as is usually the case I believe) the CM answered that they would be as soon as he walked over there and closed the gates.  Well, he took his sweet time getting over there and a grand total of 3 of us retrieved our FP's before he closed the gate. I was obviously one of those three. It gave me the time to go ride something else and come back later and not have to wait in line. I suppose it would have been better had I been able to grab the FP and then walk on, but if it wasn't meant to be it wasn't meant to be. And of course, because I'm me, I took some photos from the FP distribution area.















​
At that point I was off to my next destination! Or was I ...


----------



## Belle Ella

Day Two - Continued​
After returning my camera to it's rightful place around my neck I was about to head off to ride POTC to keep at least one part of my morning tradition alive, but as luck would have it the ghosts were feeling a little playful and decided we could all come see what Jack and Co. had done to the mansion. I haven't been on the Holiday version since 2003 and to be honest I could barely remember any of it. The only thing I had to go off of were a few photos and the soundtrack that I have at home, which I didn't even listen too much compared to "Grimm Grinning Ghosts". Most people usually fall into one of two categories: you either love HMH or you hate it. I guess there is that third group for people like me who can't say they hate it, but can't say they love it either. I most definitely prefer the regular HM to the holiday version and here's why: it's more cohesive than HMH. I don't know what it is, but from trying to rhyme words that just don't sound good at all to music that is just choppy and doesn't flow, it looses a lot of what is so catchy about the Haunted Mansion! I also don't like how bright it is with all of the black light and whatnot. Being able to see the ceiling really takes away from the whole experience. This isn't so say I didn't enjoy the ride or go on it frequently. I would just prefer the regular HM if given the choice between the two. I do like the fact that it can be changed and 'spice things up', so to speak. So like I said, I don't love, it I don't hate. I just am. Here are a couple of photos!







































​
Here's a question I have for anyone who has been on HMH: You know when you are exiting and there's the Sally saying "Hurry back, hurry back". Does anyone else always think she should say "Don't forget to bring your Sandy Claws _hat_" and not sack? I don't know why, but it bothers me every time. Sack just sounds funny. But I'm getting slightly off topic again. Or am I? This is my TR, I suppose anything I choose to add would be 100% _on_ topic, correct? But let's get back to my morning!

So, next up was POTC. I hope the ride didn't feel slighted that I chose HMH over it as my first ride of the day. Normally POTC comes before HMH in my circular ride tour of JC, IJ, POTC, HM, JC, IJ, POTC ... you get the picture. I'm not very adventurous normally when it comes to what I ride or the things I do. I love NOS and I would spend my entire day in the area with a few quick bounces over to Adventureland very easily and without complaint. Or at least that used to be the case, but that's a story for another day entirely.  Back to POTC! It's always great in the morning when the POTC lines are super short, as in walk on short, and the line was! I got on right away and I had the front of the boat all to myself. It was wonderful. What was even more wonderful was the fact that the CM's operating the ride were being vocal that morning about no flash photography on the ride. I even got a little look-at since I had my camera out, but I knows, I knows! I know how to take a photo without flash, although they very rarely come out. But they don't look so hot with flash anyway, so it's not as though I'm losing anything, right? It would be a theme throughout the day on POTC and it's really the first time I can remember in a very long time where there weren't multiple flashes going off every now and again. I was a very happy camper seeing as flash photography on dark rides is my biggest pet peeve.











​
It was bitter sweet as our boat passed by the dining area for the Blue Bayou. My original plans had me with a lunch reservation for 11:30 that day but I was trying to cut back on some things and ended up canceling said reservation. Jason talked me into rescheduling for the weekend rather than outright canceling and now I would have to wait until Sunday before eating at my favorite restaurant. A few more days worth of waiting is better than a few more months of waiting, or however long it will be before I get back (and I'm hoping for a sooner rather than a later).

As soon as I got off Pirates I had to make a pit stop back at the FP distribution for HMH. The line was already getting up there in wait time so soon after opening and I didn't want to be caught without a FP when I wanted to ride it again. Plus, I wanted to bring one home as a souvenir. While there I took a few more photos of the statues found there. It's amazing how much work is put into the details of a place that's not used throughout the entire year and these statues are beautiful. My favorite is the Griffin, similar to the one that's near the loading area inside the ride, although I find the one outside not as mean/scary looking.















​
With a brand new HMH FP I went ahead and used the one I grabbed from earlier for my second ride through of the day. It would end up being one of the best ways to cool off during the entire weekend, which was incredibly warm ... er ... hot, and this day especially since I didn't have my Indy option!! After my second ride through on HMH I started to pick my way towards the back of Fantasyland so I could find the Villains photo-op. This is what I was really, really, really looking forward to about a Halloween Time visit -- the chance to get photos with some characters that I either will never see again, or have been extremely elusive during my previous trips (case in point, Honest John!!). There were really only 3 characters that I absolutely had to see and anything on top of that would just be icing on the cake. Do you have a guess who those characters were? I'll give you a clue: one was already mentioned and the other are characters (well, really character if you wanna get technical about it) from my favorite movie!!

Give up yet? Or did you guess? Here's my list of the only 3 I _had_ to get:

1. John Worthington "Honest John" Foulfellow
2. The Evil Queen
3. The Old Hag

Now you'll just have to see if I was successful or not and I suppose we can start right now. It's a tough gamble with the villains, they switch out rather frequently and every time that I got into line the villains had switched out by the time it was my turn. Thankfully the line is not as bad as PFF and all of that gets and there are some trees that provide shade, but in my opinion also make it hard to get a decent photo at times without flash which can end up drowning you out. I think I waited about 10 minutes, it wasn't too bad. And for my first stop I got to see ... The Queen of Hearts, the Old Hag, and Cruella de Ville! I love seeing any and all characters, but there's something about the face characters that is just pure awesomeness. Cruella really is quite the character. It was wonderful to watch her interact with kids, asking them if they had any dogs and if so what breed they were, being disappointed with their choice in breed half the time. She'd ask them to "stay" and "come here" only to realize they didn't know those commands yet. And to me she recommended blowing up her photos, putting it in a fur lined frame, and hanging it on my mantle. I don't know if I'll follow through on that one though, lol.























​
Now before I move on I have to ask this: am I the only one who feels awkward in photos. Not just character photos, but any photo with me in it. I never know what to do. I suppose it has to do with all those years I literally ran away from anyone with a camera.


----------



## Belle Ella

Day Two - Continued​
After my little rendezvous with Cruella, the Hag, and the Queen of Hearts a little bit of my Disneyland ADD kicked in. I can never quite make up my mind about what to do in advance, I just go from place to place even if it means walking from one Land to another on the other side of the Park only to decide once arriving that the ride or attraction I wanted to see was located at my starting point. This always leads into why I end up walking so much at Disneyland. I was over in the back of Fantasyland and I decided to walk along that back walkway towards Frontierland, you know, the one that goes by Big Thunder. Every time I walked by I made a mental note to myself to stop by the Big Thunder Ranch and take some photos of what they had decorated for Halloween but it never quite seemed to happen. I did get a few (and I mean very few) of the decked out carriage they have there.







​
Another sight to see along the walk was Pocahontas! It wasn't the first time I have seen her in various locations around Frontierland, but I normally see her standing out in front of the Pioneer Mercantile shop near the main entrance. Either way, she knew how to find the shade and I found her talking two two little girls about what Tribe they must be from and where their village is located. It's kind of nice to see characters out without any 'handlers' and in somewhat obscure places. People tend to walk right on by more often than not in my experience. I almost stopped to see if I could get a photo but with the very few people who were around I didn't feel like asking one of them to use my camera for a moment. It wasn't as though there was a line and somebody behind me who would still be there if you know what I mean. But I did stay to watch her talking with kids and enjoy the shade for a short while before moving on. And it wasn't until I started to move on that my next real destination came to me, rather than aimlessly wandering back towards NOS which seems to be a gravitational pull for me.

Main Street!

Yes, if I had known this beforehand I probably would not have cut back through Frontierland which means I also would have missed out on seeing Pocahontas so it all worked out in the end. I wanted to go see if Mickey or any of his pals were out in their costumes at the moment. Being in my Halloween type dress I figured I wanted as many of the Halloween and Villain characters as I could get. That's sound reasoning, right? Or am I the only one who wants to coordinate clothes with the characters?  After I made my way to Main Street I took a little break to watch the Dapper Dans perform in their special Halloween Time attire. I really kind of like the orange and black look. I love taking the time to watch them perform now and again, all of Disneyland's live entertainment has never let me down. And what was most exciting of all was that they sang "Grim Grinning Ghosts"!! So even with the HMH up I still got a taste of the original, and they did a great job with it.



​
I didn't stay to watch them perform for too long before I started back towards the end of Main Street to do some character hunting. But of course, by the time I got there all of the character lines had been 'closed'. Perfect timing, huh? And it was vampire Pluto and Witch Minnie and Wizard Mickey. Aw, shucks. All I know is I journeyed to Main Street and got no photos with costumed characters. Yet. I would just have to keep coming back again and again and again. I suppose I could have found a bench in the shade to sit on and wait for some characters to come back out to be sure I got my photos but I settled for getting a photo in front of the Giant Mickey Pumpkin!



​
After that my magnetic pull kicked back in and I had no choice but to go back to NOS, not that I was complaining. As I was wandering through the streets the Royal Street Bachelors were coming out from off stage and I figured it would be nice to sit in the shade at the French market and listen to some music in the process. And I got some Mardi Gras beads in the process. For my birthday. I know, I know, technically my birthday was on the 10th which was almost 2 weeks before this trip but I was still celebrating my birthday and if that meant wearing a birthday button, you're darn right I was. I only remembered to get it a few minutes beforehand when I was on Main Street. Funnily enough everyone saw me multiple times over the weekend with my birthday button and so I am spreading around the love for celebrating your birth _month_, not just your birth _day_ 



​
It wasn't long after I sat down that I realized how hungry I was, which meant it was time to go find lunch! But I didn't want to grab a churro or something, I wanted to sit down somewhere and actually eat. Somehow, during my two trips last year, I skipped over eating at Rancho del Zocalo and I love eating there. So needless to say, it didn't take long before I made up my mind and started to make my way back to Frontierland. At least it got my mind off the fact that I could have already eaten at the Blue Bayou by this point. I ended up getting a tostada salad which was good but doesn't come close to the ones they serve up at this wonderful Mexican restaurant just down the street from my house. For the first time I even got one of their little desserts to try, the plate of cookies in the coffin. I wanted to keep the coffin as a keepsake but I just didn't have room for it with me since my camera and everything pretty much took up all I had. It was a shame I hadn't rented a locker yet at that point, which I usually do daily. since I don't like to lug everything around with me all the time. The best part of my meal was sitting next to the bird bath fountain they have along the entrance to the restaurant. The birds were out and loving it and I was loving their company. I really enjoyed getting to see the decorations they had up for "Dia de los Muertos" or Day of the Dead. There aren't too many in the restaurant itself but you'll walk by the rest of them displayed at Zocalo Park on your way out. They aren't something I see every year and they are beautiful and it was nice to read a little bit about it all.















































​
After I was finished with my lunch and finished taking photographs I made my way back for a second cruise through the jungle. I don't know why I love it so much, but those corny jokes are just awesome to me. Maybe that's the only sense of humor I can really get. I know I sure feel out of place when everything my family says just flies right on over my head. I kind of liked it this year, I heard a couple of new jokes for the first time. But that just meant I couldn't say everything right along with our Skipper.  Such a tragedy that was. You know what I wonder ... Have they ever had a Skipper named Skipper? I think that would be funny. You'd probably also know who's mother was a Barbie fan as a kid I suppose (or am I the only one who remembers Skipper?). For the first time when the ride was over I even remembered to ask for a map. I'm really excited about having that, I can't even tell you.



















​
Now I have to ask, what is your favorite corny joke from the Jungle Cruise? I have too many to name to be honest. Would you think I'm crazy if I said all of them?


----------



## Belle Ella

Day Two - Continued​
As I have already established, I really, really, really wanted to get as many character photos on this day as I could. I didn't want to worry about it later on in the week so I made my way back towards Main Street. This time I was actually able to get some character photos, although I missed out (once again) on any of the costumed characters. The only line that was still open was for Pinocchio and Gepetto, which I got into even though I really love my photo from last year with the two of them plus Gideon. Although, this only reinforced my absolute *need* to find Honest John and get a photo at some point during these 5 days, or else. Now, I wasn't able to get my camera out fast enough, but you'll see an adorable little girl in one of my photos dressed as Cinderella. Poor thing got the shock of a lifetime when Pinocchio picked her up while she wasn't looking and tried to put her in the trashcan! Poor thing was terrified but then laughed it off. Pinocchio did get a lecture though and proceeded to sit on the ground in frustration before playing with a little boys toy car. The characters during this trip were feeling particularly devilish, I must say!







​
After I was done getting my photo taken I debated sitting around to wait for more characters to come out, preferably _costumed_ but in the end my Disneyland inspired ADD had kicked back in and I had the urge to go spend some time wandering around a part of the Park that I don't normally get too: Tomorrowland. I originally thought about getting my Galactic Space Ranger(ess) on and hit up the Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters, but just my luck, the ride was down. You mean I walked all that way for nothing? Well, of course not. I never do such a thing. I decided to continue my stroll through Tomorrowland as a via point on my way back to the Villains photo op. I was passing right on by the Nemo subs and an idea popped into my head. The first one was that a 20 minute wait was really not that bad, considering I had never been there before with a wait time under an hour for this particular ride. Then I remember what it was like the first and only time I had been in the subs: I felt like I couldn't breathe. I was fine when I could stick my head and camera as close to the porthole as possible, but otherwise there was just not enough space down there for me and it was really uncomfortable. My second though was the one that won out: Why not try the "Observation Outpost"? For those of you who don't know what it is, it's a special room that they made to go along with the ride so that people in wheelchairs or who can't access to actual subs for whatever reason (say, someone who suffers from claustrophobia) can still experience the ride somehow. It is _not_ the same thing. Think of it as going to see a movie where you'll just happen to be watching video of what everyone on the ride sees. You don't need a special Guest Assistance card or anything in order to experience the Nemo voyage this way, all you have to do is ask the CM near the front of the line about it and they direct you in through the exit ramp of the ride where another CM will get you set up and leave you to your movie. One day I would like to try actually going into the subs again, but I don't think I could do it every single time. Getting in and out was just too much for me and it's nice to know that in the future, rather than skip out on Nemo entirely, I can still get the experience in somehow.











​
So after the movie-viewing of the Nemo subs was over I had to go back outside. Did I mentioned I was sitting on a bench in an air conditioned room? I didn't want to leave, and it wasn't even close to being the hottest day of my vacation. Not by long shot. I did remember where I was heading before I got side tracked and from there it wasn't too long of a walk back to the Villain hot spot in Fantasyland. This time there were only two characters out when I arrived, Judge Claude Frollo from The Hunchback of Notre Dame and Jafar from Aladdin. It was so neat to finally see some characters that I had truly never seen before, even if my photo with the Queen of Hearts was the first time I saw her. But the Villains were still in rather evil moods and did not stay for very long! I had enough time to snap off a photo or two of Frollo before they left and were replaced by Cruella (again) and the Evil Queen (yes!). So that was two Villains down and only one more that I desperately wanted. No, strike that. That left only one more I desperately _needed_.











​
After visiting the Villains for the second time that day I chose to take a different route back towards my home sweet NOS. Instead of walking through the back of Frontierland I decided to walk through the heart of Fantasyland and walk across the drawbridge of the Castle for the first time! I'm glad that I did because I happened to see a couple of Princesses walking about. I'm always talking about how much I missed the days of the Princesses being around the Castle for photos. It's just a better atmosphere than silly PFF. Ariel was on the right near Snow White's Grotto but since she was already starting to walk away I decided to stop for a photo with Cinderella and her Fairy Godmother. It would have been cute to see her out with Suzy or Perla like I did one year, but I suppose this was better than nothing.



​
And then just like that I returned on my march back over to NOS where I got in another round on POTC and then used up one of my HMH FP's and I'm glad I could. Other than first thing in the morning there was _always_ a line for HMH. Even though every other ride available was a walk on. I don't know what it is that makes HMH more popular, especially considering it's a lower crowd season, but I suppose it's just the novelty of it. Although it's funny how many people I overhear who didn't even realize there was a Holiday version of the ride. I am so much of an obsessive over planner sometimes that I can't believe some people can actually just show up and not have any idea what to expect.







​
Now I'm really excited about one half of the two photos I'll put up next. You wanna know why? Well, I'll tell you! It's because I finally got a photo with a costumed character  It only took the better part of the day, I'm telling you. Ever time I made my way back to Main Street it was always just as the characters handlers marked off the end of their lines. I wish they could at least stagger when they did that so those of us who come up too late don't get the short end of the stick and get nada. Who did I get to see this time? Why, Mickey Mouse!! Minnie was out as well and I so wanted to get a photo with her in her costume, but by the time I finished getting my photo with Mickey they had closed off her line so I had to settle for a photo of her.











​
Wait, I obviously can't count. That's three photos I posted there, not two! Well, you know what I meant, right?

I was kind of trying to wind up my day at this point. For some reason I was already tired and I knew I had to get up early to make it to Goofy's Kitchen for breakfast at 7a so I didn't want to get back to the hotel too late, even if the Park was only open until 8p that night. I figured I had enough time to get a couple more rides in, grab some grub, and head back to the hotel so I could get the key to my new room and do some actual unpacking rather than rifling through my luggage to grab only what I would need. So while I was in the area I took some time to get a photo taken in front of the floral Mickey before making my last trek to Adventureland NOS of the day.



​
While walking down Main Street some bright idea finally came to me that I cannot believe I hadn't thought of before. Here it goes: I was wearing my Jack Skellington dress. Jack and Sally are out for photos during Halloween Time. I _*had*_ to get a photo with Jack and Sally while wearing my dress. If I didn't there would be something wrong with the world. Well, I went ahead and asked the CM at the wait time board near the Hub and she went ahead and gave me the remaining times that they would be out. I am so, so, so glad I remembered to ask although I only wish I had done it sooner. If you are going during Halloween Time and want a photo with Jack and Sally, here is a word of warning to you: find out what time they will be out and get there early. Every day I was there they had a line long before the characters even came out. I managed to get into the tail end of the line, but it involved a lot of waiting. They took a little bit of time with every person who came through and it was fun when they noticed who was on my dress and we came to the conclusion that it was all Sally's doing because she's really ingenious that way!



​
I did get my final ride on POTC and Jungle Cruise after that.I wanted to hurry up and get food so I didn't tempt it with anything more than that!











​
For dinner I stopped by a usual favorite haunt of mine at Disneyland, the Coca-Cola Refreshment Corner. I used to love stopping there for a special Disneyland Cherry Coke. Somebody please remind me why I gave up soda _before_ this trip again. Because at this point it was feeling like a really dumb decision. But I did stick with my guns and stay soda free for yet another meal. I just ordered chili in a sourdough bread bowl and thanks to some wonderful DIS'ers who had a thread on this a while back I remembered to ask for the bread and chili separately. What a wonderful decision that was. It meant that even when I was finished eating my chili I could take the remainder of my bread bowl with me to sustain me for the walk back to the HoJo. It must have been a sight to see, me carrying a bread bowl around everywhere. There were a few laughs about it along the way with some strangers, but we all decided that it was a wonderful thing to have!











​
Having the bread bowl to snack on during the walk made it much more enjoyable. It's one of the farthest on Harbor, not that I usually mind, and eating gave me something to do I suppose. It didn't take long once there to get my luggage and go all the way back to building #2 for my new room. It was on the second floor with a view not worth remarking on, at the very end. Boy would that be a fun walk on certain nights. But that's OK. I expect to do a lot of walking at Disneyland, a few extra yards to the hotel wont make or break me. It was a Deluxe Queen and the beds were wonderfully comfortable and I had the refrigerator, microwave, and coffeemaker again. I got everything unpacked, picked out for the morning, set alarm clocks and all that ... jazz.  I also did some researching on the interwebs to make sure that I would be prepared for the next night when trying to find out how to check in for the Premium Seating and dessert boxes for Fantasmic! with Jason. But more importantly at the moment I had to get some sleep. I had breakfast at 7a all the way at the DLH and I wanted to be ready to leave no later than 6:15a so I wouldn't have to rush the walk.



​
And just like that, the sun had set on the second day of my Disney vacation!


----------



## Belle Ella

Jazz's Scary Adventure - Day Three
September 24, 2010​
It's time to begin my first big day! I could easily sit here and argue (amongst myself) what constituted a big day versus a little day on this trip and I suppose this is how I broke it down: If I have a reservation made at any time that day, it is a big day. It's a very simple rule to follow which meant Thursday (the previous day) and Monday (my last day) would theoretically be my little days. It's also funny how that works out to any day I was _planning_ on hanging out with Jason fell into the big days and any day that I didn't expect to see him at all fell into the little days. Just a coincidence! I think. But that's a tangent to dive into on another day I suppose, which probably means never.

So! Where to begin? Friday, Friday, Friday. I had a lot planned for myself on Friday although they fell at opposite ends of the daily spectrum. First I had Goofy's Kitchen to look forward to for breakfast at 7a and then the next planned event wouldn't take place until the evening when I met up with Jason before getting out seats assigned for the Fantasmic Premium Seating (+ that lovely dessert box). But ... waking up at 5:30a meant I needed to keep my mind off the evening plans, lest I start to make myself very, very, very nervous as I was bound to do. There was no point in ruining an amazing breakfast now, was there? The 5:30a wake up time was extremely easy for me (5a is my routine wake up at home) and I even woke up 2 minutes before either alarm clock went off (I don't know about you, but I use two because I'm so paranoid I wont hear one go off). That's skill right there! I do this at home as well, I think my body has a better internal alarm clock than any mechanical one I've ever met to date. From the brief time that I wore my pedometer I believe that the walk from the Howard Johnson to the lobby of Goofy's Kitchen at the Disneyland Hotel is pretty darn close to being a full mile. I wanted to be able to take my sweet time getting over there, hence my wake up time.

It was an interesting 'packing' morning for me as well. I was debating on what things I wanted with me in the Park that day because I would be renting a locker. The original plan was for me to bring my small telephoto lens with me to try and get some more variety out of what I was shooting, and I also wanted to bring in things like my sweater (in case I got cold after Fantasmic and for my walk to the hotel), some glow sticks/bracelets (because wearing glow sticks/bracelets at night is awesome), and a few other things as well. Trying to fit everything into my camera bag was pretty interesting and I ended up having to just carry the camera myself while her home was overrun with odds and ends, and other nick-knacks. It was what I like to call a balancing challenge. But I seem to think I made out alright. I made my goal of being out the hotel door no later than 6:15a and I was off on my peaceful stroll across the resort. And of course I took a few photos along my way, including an uninterrupted view of the California letters. One of my goals the past year has been to get a photo before they are eventually removed. It looks as though I was successful this year!











​
If anybody was ever wondering, as I know I did on my first walk to Goofy's, all you have to do is keep walking straight after the Esplanade, and through DTD, and underneath the magical hat and Goofy's Kitchen is straight ahead. I much prefer walks where the destination isn't blocked by 10 turns to the right with a couple of left turns thrown in for kicks. It is very easy to find! I got to the DLH Convention Center where the restaurant is located directly to the left and with 15 minutes until they started to check us in for our reservations I took my time to get a few photos of the things there to see and I also remembered to grab some pennies for my cousin/friend who makes jewelry out of them. I cannot wait to see what she'll make for me with my Snow White pennies. 















​
Now, here's the deal with Goofy's for this year's TR. I'll write about my experience although I know a few of you have already heard it. I'll share the photos afterward. Sound fair? Peachy!

OK, so I've eaten at Goofy's only once before and even though this was my second dining experience there, it was also my first solo so as much as I knew I loved GK I have to admit that I was apprehensive about the whole idea. I didn't think I would be getting a single photo of myself with a character and would that be worth it for the meal that I don't normally eat (of course, I mean breakfast). I had eaten at GK on my actual birthday back in 2009 and it was just an amazing time with wonderful one on one character interaction. Does anybody remember Dale bringing me a tablecloth to use as a jacket because I forgot mine? Well, that is an image that sticks out in my mind, vividly. I would have been happy if I got half of the experience that time with this meal. Everything started off well. They checked me in and I paid for my meal before sitting down in the lobby to wait for my photo with Pluto. Funnily enough, I wasn't the only solo diner there, although she had no interest in getting photos with the characters so I am curious as to why she was there. But I didn't bother to ask as it wasn't any of my business! I didn't have to wait long for my photo with Pluto and to be taken to my seat towards the back of the restaurant, but still near the kitchen which is where I like to be. I know one question some people have about going solo for a character meal is what to do with your purse (for us ladies) or any other belongings. Truthfully, after a CM brought me out a glass of water (18 days soda free at this point, and going strong) I didn't give leaving my camera bag behind on the other chair at my table while I went to check out the food being offered. I felt comfortable enough just walking away and there are plenty of CM's in the area who seem to be on top of things. Either way, when I came back with my plates of food everything was right where I left it. The buffet was yummy as ever. I tried a little bit of this. A little bit of that. I actually remembered to dig in to some PB&J pizza which was a lot better than I thought it would be. But I still prefer the fruits and breads to anything else. So the food was great as usual, my water glass was refilled magically  and I got time to eat before the characters started coming out. Goofy was the first to drop by although it certainly wasn't his only visit to my table. We attempted to dance a little but he's tall and I'm ... 'fun-sized' ... so it was hard to work around. But fun! In the end, fun is what counts. The CM who brought me my water was gracious enough to take a few photos for me. Any time she was in the vicinity she offered to help out which was very nice. But of course when Baloo, Wendy, and even Gideon all came by to say hello nobody was around to take a photo. Even the tables near me hadn't been seated yet, save one, and they were just returning from gathering their food so I felt awkward about asking for their help a moment or two. Instead I just got a couple of solo character photos! They are nice to have as well. Eventually Gideon and Baloo came by my table once more and as a new table had just been seated right next to me, Gideon had the idea to ask them to take a photo which they did and from there they offered to do so if any other characters came around which I truly appreciated. Most of us who are eating there would always love to lend a hand for a photo. I know I would if somebody asked me. I honestly didn't have a bad thing to say about the meal at that point. Except for the entrance by two characters I wanted to see more then anything:

- Honest John, who I am sure I have mentioned I have been dying to see for years on end now. I was seated near a door that the characters kept popping in and out of and the second he walked through the door I practically shot up out of my seat I was so gosh darned excited!

- Snow White, no explanation needed. Right?

Did I get a photo of or with either one of them? No, of course not. Every time I saw these the characters in particular they never even made it to a table. There was a group of girls, maybe 20 or so, who were going up to them in the middle of the kitchen area to do photo rounds which made it really hard for the rest of us, patiently waiting our turn. And there's only so long i can sit there once I'm done eating, and I'm not the type to go do exactly what they are doing just to get a photo. I also, it seems, prefer to suffer in silence and I didn't even say anything to a CM. I suppose that makes me passive-aggressive?

But alas, I did enjoy my breakfast. To date I have many Snow White photos and I knew I had a good chance of seeing her at a later place and time, such as the PFF, but with Honest John, a character I have never seen out before, I was slightly devastated. I left the restaurant crossing everything I could cross that I would get to see him sometime before I had to go home again.







































​


----------



## Belle Ella

Day Three - Continued​
What can I say, there was only so much sitting around at Goofy's Kitchen that I could handle that morning. I did have an extremely important errand to run before I could secure my spot for entrance. Friday wasn't a MM so everyone would be on an equal playing field. That's my kind of morning (unless, of course, I'm the one who has MM access). As previously mentioned tonight was the night I had gone ahead and splurged on the Fantasmic Premium Seating package although we all know we refer to it as the dessert seating since it does indeed come with desserts, drinks as well if you want to get picky about it! And I am picky about it, so I'll just call it like it is. So I made a mad dash to the Guest Services window to the left of the Disneyland entrance because if I wanted my excellent seat for the show tonight I would need to pick up my ticket. Getting the ticket from the CM that morning was rather uneventful. She didn't look too pleased to be there and of course as soon as she asked for my confirmation number I realized that I had left it in the hotel like a genius, but she was finally able to find it although I can't remember if she needed the card I used for purchase or my ID. I think she used my ID because I swear she looked up the wrong name (since my last name is hyphenated). But I could be talking nonsense right now. Who would know, really. The good news is that I had my ticket and she instructed me again on the procedure for checking in to pick our seating arrangements and then what time to show up for the show itself before handing me over a ticket that is identical to my PH minus the fact that the print side has my name and information from purchase on it. Now, I had a solo ticket, but I wasn't supposed to be doing this one solo. At least not in theory at this point. Jason and I had paid for them separately and we would meet up while in the check in line as soon as he arrived after work. It was just under 12 hours or so to the approximate meet up time, which meant a lot for me to do while on my own! The exciting news for the moment was that Indiana Jones would be open for business today, and my plan was to get on that as much as I could.



​
Shortly before 9a the gates opened and the wonderful magical wand swish greeted us all as we passed through the turnstyle which would mean they would have the rope set up at the end of Main Street to corral us all in for just a few minutes more. But that was alright with me. The good thing about rope wind (remember, I will no longer call it rope drop) is that for someone like me who gets right to the front of the rope, you can get a couple of nice people-free photographs, which we all know I love and will camp out for 10 minutes at a time to achieve. And once again I have to wonder to myself why on earth is it so important for people to _run_ after we're given the go ahead? As this wasn't a MM the CM there stressed the fact that we were the *first one's here*. There was *nobody in line for rides*. So there is *no need to run*.



​
Similar to the day before, and any other day, I knew my first destination would be to the right. I was partially debating about just jumping right on IJ before moving on, but the strategical part of my brain was remembering one thing: HMH FP's. I wanted to stock up on them during the day so that I could (a) experience it on my own and (b) be sure to still have 2 left over when Jason arrived and we picked our Fantasmic seats for something to do before showtime, or even after. Well, you know, provided I didn't decide then and there I hated his guts or anything. You never know with these things.  And since of course there is no line first thing in the morning I decided to walk straight on after grabbing a FP to save for later.















​
As soon as I left the HMH I hightailed it right back over to Adventureland so I could pick up right where I left off last year with Indiana Jones. How I love thee. Being so early in the morning I decided to bypass my usual routine of going in through the exit with my Single Rider Pass and just go in as standby. It couldn't hurt, there was nobody there. At at least this way I was able to get a couple of new photographs which is the only reason I will ever willingly get into the stand by line again. I could reasonably go with FP's again if it was a matter of sitting next to someone, but otherwise SRL is the only one for me.







​
As I left IJ I continued my criss-cross of favorite attractions by skipping back into NOS so I could get on Pirates. I attempted to photograph each of the pirates in the entrance, but they didn't turn out as I had hoped so maybe another year! There's not much else to say about it. I did get the front of the boat which was pretty stellar. I do like to sit in the front of the boat on POTC. Since I did comment on the changes to HMH, although that is only for a particular season during the year, I have to say that I don't mind the additions to POTC to tie them in to the movies of the same name (we all know the ones). I know a few people who abhor it and I just don't get it. To me it doesn't take anything away from the ride, and if anything I had maybe ridden it a handful in it's original form, none of which I can remember. The new Pirates 'franchise' or whatever you want to call it is something I'm kind of growing up with alongside every kid out there. I don't know, just thought I would put that out there for anyone to agree or disagree with.

Sadly, no photos to share this time around.

After exiting out into NOS I was planning to just wander around the shops for a minute when I heard a little commotion and realized that it was almost time for the Jambalaya Jazz Band to perform with Princess Tiana and the Mardi Gras dancers. I definitely wanted to watch this one so I started to slowly walk around towards their little make-shift stage out between the French Market and Rivers of America. Jazz always has to watch the Jazz band, there's just no way around it. It was fun to watch and the girl has a great voice. Fun, fun, fun all around. I especially loved it when the little kids got to get up on stage and dance with them. They were so thrilled! It made me wish I was still that little.



​
By this point, I hate to say that I almost lost what I did for the next 3 hours or so. Normally my photographs tell me what I'm doing and when I'm doing it. Because I take so many I have at least one from every time I get in line. It makes writing reports easier  for those people like me who start to forget a few little details now and again. But for now I actually have my thinking cap and I think -- no -- I know that I swung around back by Main Stree to see if I could spot a costumed character or two not realizing what would be going on at the moment. And of course the Disneyland Marching Band were playing on the steps to the Main Street Station, and a little kid was even helping Mickey Mouse do the conducting. It was cute for the few moments I hung around. If I couldn't get costumed characters I figured the next best bet would be to go find me some Villainous friends, and I was successful indeed! I had barely situated myself in line and went to go get a photo of the Villain nearest me when I was face to face with the Evil Queen pointing down at me. "You," she said, "You have returned to see me, yes?"  Have I mentioned before how much I love being recognized by characters who have seen me before? I was about ready to jump for joy I was. But of course she had taken her leave by the time I made it back up to pay my respects. But I did get a promising dance from Captain Hook and well ... Gideon decided to say hello as only Gideon can.































​


----------



## Belle Ella

Day Three - Continued​
It was still early enough in the afternoon that I was off doing my own thing after running away from Gideon -- er -- I meant saying goodbye to Gideon. I had a real purpose this time. I would head directly to Indiana Jones and see if I could pull a repeat of last years' performance of 8 times in a row on my favorite ride ever. And not only 8 times in a row, 8 times in a single _hour_. Oh, how I love you Single Rider Line!! You have completed my life. Even if I have some things slightly out of order I do know this: at just before 1p I made my first long hike down the exit ramp for my first journey. As always I got through the queue fast as lightning and before I knew it I was hopping in the 'jeep', ready to keep an eye out for snakes. And then when the ride started, I should have realized my mission wasn't going to be possible. The ride kept stalling. Over and over and over we'd have to sit a little too long at one point. You know that point where Indiana Jones is hanging from the rope when the ball is supposed to start rolling towards you? Yeah, we sat there for a minute or two once. It kind of took the suspense right out of it. My understanding is that the culprit was because they were sending the vehicles too close together so they had to stop somewhere to space them out. Well, it makes sense to me, but probably not when I try to explain it. But after getting off I went again, and again. But then I had to give up. I was already half an hour into my quest and I had only finished ride #3. It clearly was not going to happen. But that was alright, I was enjoying myself.

From here on out I can't remember the exact order of things that I did, but I assure you I made at least one mad dash back to Main Street to see if I could find any costumed characters (no luck), got one more ride in on Indiana Jones, POTC and HMH (while still remembering to collect the FP's to make sure I would have 2 later in the evening). Annnnnnd! I remembered to do something new that I have read about but was not allowed to do last year because of safety concerns until they fixed the issue. Well, the issue was fixed and after asking a couple of CM's before boarding the Mark Twain I was taken up into the Wheelhouse! It was a fun trip around the ROA. The CM up there was from San Jose, a place I don't know well except for my beloved Sharks team, but we talked about the Bay Area a lot and about the safety door they had to install which was why I was told no when I asked last September. It was a lot of fun. And I was put in charge of ringing the bell and sounding the whistle. Let me just say, I really need to keep my day job. I didn't do a great job. Heck, I slurred the whistle more than once. But I got a good laugh out of it, for sure. It was a fun experience, I got to sign the little guest book and take home a couple of little certificates for the experience. Add in a photo and I finally get to cross off another item from my never ending to-do list.







​
I also had to sit down for a bite to eat at some point and decided to try out Cafe Orleans for the first time in a few years. Normally it is a restaurant that I would have made a reservation for but the problem with that is I never know when I'll be hungry and want to eat. Luckily I didn't have to wait very long to be seated so I didn't feel too bad about not having a reservation. I had a seat outside next to a tree which was nice and I had a great view to watch (and listen to) Tiana, the Jambalaya Jazz Band, and the Mardi Gras dancers. Great entertainment to go along with my meal. I got the "Crescent City" Salmon Salad which is delicious, and I even got a birthday beignet. So, so, so delicious that was. A very peaceful lunch. Not rushed, not forgotten about. A moment to be relaxed. I wouldn't get too many from that point out.















​
Add in some more Jungle Cruise, Haunted Mansion, Pirates and Indy and you've pretty got the majority of my day right there. I could go on nothing but those 4 rides all day, every day, and be happy as a clam. Well, at least this was true as of September 24. Who knows how that would change over the coming days  And of course there was one midday break back to my hotel to air dry my clothes, and cool off!















​
Now, I need to interject here and say sometimes it's hard for me to start these posts off, let alone keep them rolling or even come to a close in a way that I like, the words just don't come to me right away. This may be short, this may not be short, we'll see how it goes.

Friday was an interesting day for me. Sure, I was busy doing my normal things at my normal pace but I was a little antsy. Not that being antsy is new to me. Given my anxiety I'm always antsy. Some days are just worse than others, and Friday was one of those days, no doubt. Partially because due to some things that were going on very close to my departure date for this trip (that some of you may be aware of, you know who you are) I began second guessing this whole idea of meeting up with _anyone_ while I was there by myself. Was it going to be a good idea? Was it going to be a bad idea? I really had no idea. Between Facebook and here at the DIS Jason and I had been talking about this trip, possible plans, and completely random things for over 2 months and it was agreed that if anything was awkward we could at least do the Fantasmic dessert, say goodbye and that was that. Sooooooooo, it was a little nerve racking.

Check in time for the seating wouldn't start until 8p but people can start lining up as soon as they want. It's usually best to wait until the special event CM's start roping the section off so you know you're in the right spot. I was chilling in NOS around that time and at 6:15 when they were starting to set up I decided that rather than go ride another ride and get in line with whoever might already be there I might as well just try and relax, take a breather, and just ... wait. That wasn't the plan originally at all and I know a lot of people would balk at the idea of waiting for the check in as long as they would be waiting on the ROA but it really is a different situation entirely. I wasn't sitting on the ground, I could stand, sit on the railing, see the sights and hear the sounds, grab a churro if I wanted. For anybody who has ever been curious the check in podium goes near the Churro cart that is right across from the Haunted Mansion. It was fun to see the people drop by to ask about the line and decide if they wanted to stay or go catch a ride or two. The time passed quickly enough although it was stressful to wait. I get myself worked up over things and all the while the what if's started to run through and they wouldn't shut off. So there was waiting, and waiting, and waiting. 7:24p was the first word that I got that Jason was at the Park. He was waiting for the tram but still had to pick up his ticket, but of course Guest Services was already closed at this point where I had picked up my ticket and I got a call from him a little past 7:30 about where else he should be able to pick them up. My understanding was that he could pick them up at City Hall and I believe that was the golden ticket  Of course I was getting antsy and wondering just how close we were going to cut it to the check in time since I was the very first in line. The CM's were awesome about it though. Even before he showed up they marked me down as 2 people and then just moments before they started writing down our seating assignments I turned around and guess who was there?

The funny thing is, I don't think either one of us said "hello". We just started talking with a "perfect timing" quote from me. It was funny, no introductions necessary. It was just like 2 old friends running into each other and picking up a conversation where they left off. No need to be nervous. So it was literally seconds later the CM asked for our tickets so he could write out seating assignments down and gave us the time to come back and we had a half hour to ourselves to do what we wanted to do which ended up being: Haunted Mansion Holiday (thank you FP's) _and_ the SRL on IJ before making our way back to check in with just 2 minutes to spare. Hey, it was perfect timing around and as it turned out we were the last two to be seated. I didn't mind having more time to snack on my desserts. I knew off the bat I wouldn't be able to eat everything and was looking forward to taking it back to the HoJo with me to enjoy later.



​
I wish I knew what to say about the seating for Fantasmic. It was a new experience for me in so many ways. It was further back than where I normally sit so my eyes could take in more, and I wasn't viewing through my camera's viewfinder. Talk about a personal shocker for me. But I wanted to actually experience Fantasmic this time around, and I did. I definitely did. I could always answer specific questions about it, but really, I have no words right now (1 weeks later, lol)  And Snow White's float lit up just in front of us. That alone made my day since she is usually past me by the time it lights up which always makes me sad. We all know how much I love Snow White. And we even stayed in our seats to watch the fireworks. Which were amazing as always, no matter the view.

I have to say it was a quiet evening for the most part. We went on POTC directly after it was over, trying to figure out how to balance our trays without knocking the lids off. I don't know if we're just special or what but I could never get mine to stay on for too long. It was frustrating. So we decided to go see if they would fit in my locker on Main Street and then get in a few more rides before calling it a night. They fit with a little maneuvering of all my belongings and after a brief discussion over the travesty it is that I have never been on (a) the Matterhorn or (b) BTMRR, he somehow talked me into both. Although guess who dodged a bullet.

I'll give you a clue ... ME! We walked by BTMRR first I believe and it was shut down for the moment and I can't remember if we walked down to the Matterhorn or not but it was decided that my reprieve wouldn't be for long and that the day of judgment would be the next day, Saturday. I didn't want to stay until closing at midnight that night because of my MM plans the following morning which meant being ready to leave the hotel before 6a in my crazy world. We were able to hit up one more ride that night, which was a perfect way for me to close out the evening, by going on Indy again.

It was a rather quick goodbye after that. We went back to my locker to pick up the dessert trays and I'm sure anybody in the vicinity got a laugh as I tried to pack everything back into my bag somehow and balance my camera and the tray in my hands. How on earth I made the walk back to the hotel I still do not know. But like I said, the goodbye was fast. I think we both decided we weren't axe murderers or anything by that point  and we planned on meeting up after MM was over in Toontown for Morning Madness. Since I had an extra voucher I had offered it up if he was interested and the plan was set. We had all day Saturday to hang out and do whatever.

If only I knew how exhausting a day it was going to be before I woke up!


----------



## Rachael Q

Woohoo. Welcome back.


----------



## Belle Ella

Jazz's Scary Adventure - Day Four
September 25, 2010​
It's very hard to put into words my jam-packed Saturday was like. I can't even come close, but I suppose I'll try. I figure it's better to just start at the beginning, right?

Saturday was going to be a rather busy day. First of all, it would be my Magic Morning (as I've already given my theory on why a Saturday morning is the best day to use your MM option when you only have one) and I would follow that up with Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness since I would be right in the area without making a mad dash in order to get the most out of my time. I was also planning on meeting up with Jason again during MTTMM and hanging out for the day, redeeming my GAD voucher for the FP's, and finishing off the night with an early dinner at Ariel's Grotto and then watching World of Color. I think it's safe to say that Saturday was always going to be my busiest day from the moment I started planning, but only in the best of ways.

So let's back track to wake up time. I'm pretty sure it was about 5a with both the radio alarm and my cell phone going off to make sure that I actually got up. It's a trick that I have to use at home on occasion. My cell phone goes off first, underneath my pillow so I'll be sure to hear it, and then 5 minutes later the actual alarm clock, either across the room or somewhere where I'll actually have to move to turn it off. It hasn't let me down yet and I have a job where I have to wake up very early. But I'm also an early bird as opposed to a night owl. I can't say that I got much sleep, but the excitement usually holds me over long enough to make it back to the hotel for a quick nap and change of clothes in the afternoon. But if you're wondering why I actually get up that early, it's pretty simple: I refuse to let a second of my MM go to waste. I don't want to be at the tail end (or even halfway through) the line waiting to get into the Park, I don't want to walk with a crowd, however small it is, heading back to Fantasyland, and I don't want to waste time in lines if I don't have to. So this all boils down to one fact: I _will_ be the first one there. And so I am. Or, so I was. Let's just put it this way: it was still dark when I left the hotel to hang out at the security check tent where I just passed time playing Solitaire on my iPod and chit-chatting with the CM's about the D23 event. There were a lot of people trying to cross the Esplanade to get to the DLH. But otherwise I was there by myself for quite a while. Even when people did start to show up for MM I was very happy to see that my plan was working out in my favor. There were only a small handful of us and although I couldn't see how many people were waiting on the Resort side, I knew it couldn't have been nearly as bad as Thursday. Not by a country mile, literally.



​
I wish I had actually counted how many of us there were, because the crowd was so small that I could have easily done so without getting lost in my head with numbers. We barely reached the first flower beds. It was definitely nice compared to Thursday's line that stretched all the way to the California letters. I had no trouble at all taking a spot right next to the gate, and it took a solid 5 minutes or more before anyone else got into line behind me. Have I mentioned how comforting I find it when my paranoia pays off? Well, it's nice. Let's just leave it at that. The time went by fast enough and before I knew it we were counting down to our Magical Morning and they were scanning us into the Park. I must have been tired because I didn't have the usual pep in my step that helps me fly down Main Street, but it was a nice surprise when I was the only one going straight towards Fantasyland. It felt as though _everyone_ was veering to the right towards Tomorrowland. You wouldn't get any complaints from me there. What would I possibly want to do in that direction? The Nemo subs? Well, I've already discussed my small claustrophobia problem there and now that I know about the Outpost I had no qualms about saving that for later in the day since I wouldn't have to wait in the stand-by line. So I was alone crossing the drawbridge into Fantasyland and I even had a moment to spare to stop for a photo rather than attempt it while I was walking so I could still be the first one on Peter Pan.

If you're new to my TR's, here is where I show you my beloved crowd-free and people-free shots. I treasure them since they can be hard to come by unless you like to hang around 10 minutes for one photo, lol 























​
There isn't much more to say about my MM at this point. I made my tour of Fantasyland, going on everything except what was closed and Dumbo. My first destination was Peter Pan's Flight and I followed that up with Mr. Toad's Wild Ride and then Snow White's Scary Adventure and I was actually the first person on all 3. It was _that_ uncrowded. I didn't choose to go through the rides a second time this year, although i certainly could have. I preferred to spend the rest of my hour just walking around and taking photographs although I still didn't take many. It was a relaxing MM for once rather than a quick and blurry one for me.



































































​


----------



## Belle Ella

Day Four - Continued​
I sincerely hope that this new trend of having more photos than things to say isn't horribly apparent. I'm slightly self-conscious about this shift in my TR style, but this is what happens when you are too busy having fun to remember what on earth happened. I prefer things this way though, compared to previous trips where all the unpleasantries were what stuck with me the most. I loved *Frick* to death but there were so many things that I still have a hard time letting go of.

So back to my Magical Saturday morning! The minutes of my MM were ticking down which meant I was chilling around the walkway to It's a Small World where the CM's held us up until it was time for MTTMM to begin. Funnily enough one of the CM's ended up '_borrowing_' my MTTMM voucher to make an announcement to the small group of us already gathered there about what we needed to gain entrance. Did this make me feel a little special? Why, of course it did. And do you think I was the first person into Toontown? Why, of course I was. I have a fascination about being first for things. I wish I could explain it, but we all have out little tics and vices, right?

There's not much to say about my MTTMM experience this year. I had already seen the little ceremony that Mickey & Friends put on last year and cute as it was I can live without seeing it again until the day I have children of my own who will be enamored by it. I was more interested in getting character photos without waits and photos without being interrupted so I set off on my mission while waiting for Jason to show up as I had given him one of my extra MTTMM vouchers the previous night. As it turns out I do get distracted easily, but that's what happens when I have my camera with me and I'm not busy talking.



























​
Eventually Jason got there and the photographs promptly stopped at that point. There was just too much to do! Here's what I remember: we did stay in Toontown for a short while to catch the end of the little show since he's never seen it (and so he could get an Honorary Citizen badge) before making our way to wherever it was we needed to go to redeem my GAD voucher. I didn't know if I could do the whole thing anywhere _inside_ the Park so it was back to the ticket booths where the first of multiple headaches were to take place. The CM who took my voucher apparently didn't hear me mention that I already had a PH. So she processed it as admission! She was handing me a ticket and I barely knew what to say. I could have sworn I told her I wanted to redeem it for FP's and even if it slipped my mind you could at least ask right? She didn't seem very pleased about it when I told her that I had no use for admission. She was kind of a sour face about the whole thing and I just wanted to get out of there. Of course _that_ wasn't going to happen because fixing the issue was going to be a waiting game and a pain in the you know what.



But it all worked out in the end. That's what matters and what I will choose to focus on. Sadly that was the _easy_ part. When it came to redeeming the pass she handed to me at that point, things got dicey! After getting me a new Birthday button since I left mine at the hotel we found ourselves at the Guided Tours gazebo to get the actual FP's thinking everything was going to be easy going from that point on. So, so, so not the case.

The.

Printer.

Broke.

Yes, you heard me. The printer broke. Or something like that. All I know is that our FP's were not printing. At one point it was suggested to try going over to DCA to get them printed but it was subsequently shot down because the system was saying that they had printed, but the printer had a completely different idea. So we waited. And while we waited we were on the receiving end of 3 attraction readmission passes as a way to make up for the inconvenience. Those were new to me! I had never even seen them and hadn't heard much about them either, even here on the DIS. The thought of not having to wait in lines was definitely a plus. At the time they were still trying to figure out what to do about the GAD FP's and it was becoming clear that we wouldn't be getting them. So you know what we got instead? _6 more_ readmission passes good for _anything_ other than World of Color. It didn't matter if the ride was an FP attraction or not. And they were all ours. The CM's even went out of their way to point out that each pass was good for up to 6 guests and we could always grab 4 random people in life if we were so inclined.

Talk about things working out in the end. We went from possibly having 6 FP's that weren't good for many rides _I_ was interested in to having 9 readmission passes for anything we wanted short of the show we would already have FP's for courtesy of our dinner plans.



​
I wish I could say I remember what we used them on. But I do remember this: we had far more than we ended up needing! Especially because once nighttime fell the CM's ended up handing them right back to us to use again. And again. And again. And again. This was also the day that I promised I would go on both the Matterhorn _and_ BTMRR for the first time. I wont lie, I was a little terrified. Maybe not convulsing like I might have been before my first time on Splash Mountain, but the nerves were there for sure. But I said I would go for it and not back out, and that's what I did. My thoughts on the Matterhorn are torn. I had fun, but I think it's just a little too rough for me. I got tossed around like a rag doll, no joke. My poor knees have bruises still to prove it. But I didn't hate it. That's what counts right? As for BTMRR ... My Indiana Jones obsession had better watch out. I freaking love BTMRR. LOVE it. Loved it. Will continue loving it. I could do that over and over and over and not get tired of it, I think. And I had a lot of time to make up for since I had never been on it before.

All in all, here's the list of rides we did the whole day:

- Matterhorn x3
- BTMR x5
- IJ x4
- Jungle Cruise x2
- HMH x3
- Soarin'
- Monsters Inc.
- POTC x4
- Nemo
- Storybookland Canal Boats

I think I have to be forgetting a thing or two, and of course you have to add in my solo tour of Fantasyland that morning. I like to think it was a productive day for rides for me. I don't think I'd ever done that many if a whole trip before, let alone a singe day.

Back to the readmission passes -- looking back I wish we had thought to take full advantage of them ever time we used one and brought a group of 4 with us. As it was, we only happened t do this once, on our last ride of the evening: BTMRR. The stand-by line wasn't moving because they were only running one side which meant they were only letting those of us wit FP's on so we called out for a party of 4 and brought in a group of girls with us. I still had 3 more passes left and afterward we ended up giving them one more to sue on whatever they liked before closing. It felt good to do so. And they were so excited to go and use it for Space Mountain. Spreading the Magic feels good! I would have given another one (or two) away but I really wanted to keep them as souvenirs for whenever I get around to making a scrapbook. Someday. I'll miss not having an envelope full of them for my next trip.

There were a couple of others firsts for me on Saturday. It was the first time this trip I made my way to DCA and it was also the first time I went on Soarin' and the Monsters Inc. ride. The second one I felt silly about, but considering how little time I generally spend in DCA I suppose it makes sense. Soarin' I stayed away from because I don't like heights and have a small case of motion sickness. But it wasn't bad at all. It was relaxing in fact. But I found that I did have to look at the side of the screen at least once to kind of ground myself so I didn't panic. It worked though! Let's see, we also checked out the Boudin Bakery tour (which makes me want to stop by the Boudin Bakery in San Francisco), and I got to see Aviator Goofy!!







​
Speaking of characters did I mention that I finally, _finally_, *finally* got to see Honest John ... er ... John Worthington Foulfellow!! It was like waking up on Christmas morning as a kid and opening the one thing that you wanted more than anything. I was jumping up and down I was so excited. It was the only photo I wanted at that moment. I even bypassed the Queen of Hearts who was not pleased with that decision. 











​
OK, is my remembering ADD bothering you yet? I hope not. I'm just typing what I remember as I remember it. Next up: Ariel's Grotto for our WOC dinner. I have decided I'm not one for doing meal reviews so you'll have to live with this: it was delicious. And heck, the service was fast. Before we knew it our entrees were brought out which was all the better for me. On days when I'm too busy doing things I don't like being holed up in a restaurant with slow service. Before I knew it, we were being presented with these beauties:



​
When it came to WOC I can't remember exactly where we were located within the reserved dining section, but I'm pretty sure we went for the railing at the very front of it. I didn't want to be standing behind anyone really tall or anything like that so the railing was perfect for me. It was nice to sit down after the let us into the viewing are and just chit chat until the pre-show started. I certainly enjoyed it, and I wish I could describe it. It was just plain old fun. WOC itself ... I'm speechless, really I am. I didn't go into it with high expectations because I didn't think it could ever compare to the absolute love I have for Fantasmic but I was completely blown away. I really don't have the words. And I cried. Yup. I did. Anyway, I did get a few photos so I thought I would share.



























​
We were walking out of DCA and through the Esplanade when the RDCT fireworks started. They had completely escaped my mind! I didn't think I would get the chance to see them again and at that point something occurred to me: I had read many times before that some people love watching the fireworks from BTMRR and we were presented with the challenge of getting there in time. I didn't think I had and gas left but somehow we made our way down Main Street and into Frontierland before they ended. We didn't quite make it onto BTMRR but it was close enough and a very nice view, for sure! It was at that moment that the plans for Sunday night were formed. We were going to try and score WOC FP's and make it back to BTMRR in time for all of the fireworks. It _was_ going to happen.







​


----------



## kaoden39

Wow you are good!!  You got this up quick!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Wow you are good!!  You got this up quick!!



Well, it does help that I have it all saved in a Word document


----------



## Belle Ella

Jazz's Scary Adventure - Day Five​
If I thought Saturday was hard to put into words, I should have figured Sunday would be as well. It will probably continue into Monday now that I'm _really_ thinking about it. All 3 days went into what made this my best trip ever. Heck, in my relatively short and uneventful life it's not unbelievable that this was probably the best weekend ever. So this will be short, sweet, and to the point. I may have a couple of anecdotes to throw in, but for the most part it will be photos, and not a lot at that.

The plan for Sunday was briefly hashed out Saturday night after WOC. It was just too amazing to only watch once so the plan was set in motion to try and get FP's in the morning and then attempt pulling off the trifecta: WOC, RDCT, and concluding the evening with Fantasmic. Who knew if we'd even be able to pull it off knowing that our WOC/RDCT Saturday night was more of a chance thing than actually planned out. Considering we also wanted to be able to watch RDCT while on BTMRR ... well, I wasn't going to cross my fingers. When you push yourself as hard as I did on Saturday and when you are as sore as I was on Sunday that is just one sprint you don't want to consider. Sunday was supposed to be the relaxing day!

But to start off there was a breakfast at the Plaza Inn with Minnie & Friends that a certain someone was almost late too  I'm really, really glad that I made the decision to do M&F on a Magic Morning. I had been a little nervous about how they get you in without your ticket having MM access since I had used mine the day before and as an AP holder Jason doesn't get MM access to begin with. But it was really a non-issue as I had been reassured when inquiring about it here on the DIS. Even taking my time to get to the gate I was still only the 3rd party in line. But it was nice not to stress about being there first! In the end it wouldn't have mattered if I had taken even longer to get there. Jason was running late and then got held up on the tram so I ended up waiting a few extra minutes after they started to let us in but we got to the restaurant with no issues at all, got our photo, paid for our meals, and got our food! Nothing exciting there. Funnily enough, I keep getting seated at the same exact spot whenever I do this character meal. We got the exact same spot as *Frick* and I had _last_ September. But we'll not reflect on that any longer. The highlights from breakfast? A boy at the table next to us arm wrestling with every character who came by and getting to see a new character: Rafiki!































​
To be honest, this was the shortest time I've spent at M&F! I think we were in and out with food, photos and fun in about half an hour. So in all reality we could have had 30 minutes of Magic Morning to ourselves, but that didn't really fit into the plan. So instead we made out way over to the DCA gates (practically getting trampled over by the scavenger hunt participants on our way out of DL) where we patiently waited to get in and get our FP's and get out. I wasn't really sure what to expect on how they were going to line everyone up but after entering they made a line to the right of the turnstyles where a CM would lead you to the FP queue so there would be no running. We were 3rd in line and had our FP's in no time at all.



​
The ride list isn't really that important but I remember squeezing in another round on Soarin' before we made our way for the rest of the day back to DL where I got to get my photo with my second (and last, sadly) costumed character. I'm still a little bummed that I never got more. I mean, it was Halloween Time and all! But I had the worst luck and was always there _after_ they closed the lines. But I like the fact that I'm Donald Duck's height, so all is still right with the world.







​
There were plenty of rides throughout the day, but there was only one horrible mistake: the Jungle Cruise! I have never seen a line longer than 10 minutes (which was more like 5) and if either of us had bothered to look *up* we might have been prepared. But of course, who ever looks up to see if the 2nd floor of the queue is in use? Of course it was packed because of the scavenger hunt and we didn't realize this until we were going up the stairs. Fun times! What was fun, however, was listning to everyone work out their strategies for the ride and go over their questions. Especially when there were a couple (or at least one) that I could answer off the top of my head: what is labeled on the barrels above the first sign of danger (or something like that). The group behind us was guessing things like explosives and whatnot. I really wanted to turn around and tell them apples, but I zipped my lip and kept on moving! There are also a couple of other photos from one of my new favorite rides 















​
Now, I have this theory: I believe that Indiana Jones felt threatened by new found love for BTMRR. Why, you ask? Because the one thing I have been begging IJ to do for the past year that just has not happened finally did! I have been on this ride more times than I can count, love it to pieces, but I've always wanted to be on it when it breaks down. Call me silly, but i have. I just wanted to see everything with the lights on to see the details and preferably get to walk out on my own two feet! Well, sadly only one wish was granted, but it was good enough!! Especially when our vehicle came to a stop at the beginning of the bridge. Perfect spot if you ask me, unlike Jason who was one vehicle behind (single rider) and didn't get the fun view that we did. I have no idea how long we were there for, but it was long enough for a CM to dash between vehicles to let us all know that if they couldn't get the ride back up in a couple of minutes we would all get to walk out, but if they did get it back up we were welcome to stay on for another run through. I was crossing my fingers so hard but in the end we were back moving, and the lights stayed on for a little while longer. I now laugh at the fact that I was ever afraid of IJ. What was I thinking?! But I did take a couple of photos ...











​
I wish I had more to say about that afternoon. It wasn't as fast paced as the day before, but it was still jam-packed and fun as can be. We had a delicious late lunch at Blue Bayou and got out waterside table after a pretty short wait and the food was delicious as always and the company was infinitely better than it has been in the past. We may have snuck in another ride or two before we made our slow walk back over to DCA to go see WOC again. We ended up with a view further in the back after talking with a CM about where her favorite views were from the blue section. She even took us in to the viewing area before they started to let people in to show us where she would go. I think it turned out to be solid advice! We were right against the railing just to the right of some space they have reserved for guests with wheelchairs and the like in the back of the blue section near the entrance to the viewing area. It was pretty perfect and I actually liked the view more than I did from where we were the night before in the preferred dining section. I was able to see the everything and really take in the heights that the water would reach. I'm still speechless about the visual aspect of the show. Disney definitely went above and beyond. I just can't wait to see how it changes as time goes on.











​
We didn't hang around much after WOC ended. I still don't know how we had any energy at all, but we started our mad dash back to DLso that we could try watching the fireworks from the one place I wanted to: BTMRR! We just missed it the night before, but I really wanted to be on the actual ride this time. And we made it! There will always be something Magical about watching the fireworks from the Castle, but if you ever have the chance I highly recommend timing it so that you are on BTMRR. You wont be disappointed. The big difference is that on BTMRR the fireworks are all that you can see in the sky and it's just incredible, phenomenal, or whatever your best adjective is here.

That was 2 out of 3 for the trifecta and we almost missed the final piece. We had actually decided to skip Fantasmic and hit up some rides and our first stop was POTC, but after getting exiting we came out to NOS just as Fantasmic was beginning and decided to duck under some rope into a rather empty viewing area and we got to watch my favorite nighttime show that DLR has to offer. It just has something that to me RDCT and WOC just can't come close to capturing, even though I love them both as well.

And a fun little side note, after making sure to bring a while bunch with me, I only remembered to break out the glowsticks this one night! Shame on me, right? They were fun while they lasted because I love glowsticks, but I wish they came out in photos, lol. Flash does nothing for them. But look who finally got a photo together!



​
There's so much about this day and this weekend in particular that have to be left unsaid, simply because I wouldn't know where to begin. So, you'll just have to use your imagination I suppose. Sunday was bittersweet though. As wonderful as the day was it was going to come to an end at some point which was going to mean saying goodbye to someone I really didn't want to say goodbye to and there's no other way to put it: it just sucked. But because the best thing is to look on the bright side I was ending the night with a new amazing friend at the very least, and closing out a close-to-perfect weekend.


----------



## Belle Ella

Jazz's Scary Adventure - Day Six​
With a weekend as full and exciting as Saturday and Sunday were, waking up on Monday knowing that I was back to being on my own _and_ it being departure day had me feeling a bit blue. On the upside, however, I got to sleep in since neither Park would be opening until 10a. But sleeping in for me still isn't sleeping in very late since I'm pretty sure I was up no later than 7:30a considering I had to gather up all of my things, store my luggage, and check out of the hotel. Such a sad, sad, moment it was. The worst part was the fact that I wanted to hit the road no later than 1 or 2p and I was planning one being in DL for only 2 hours at the least. 2 hours!! Can you imagine it? But sometimes you have to do what you have to do.

I got to the gates around 9a and I have one thing to tell you: it was *hot*!! I had been prepared with all the talk of Monday getting into the 100's, but I really had no idea. It wasn't even 10a yet and already it was so much hotter than it had been at any other point so far while I had been there. When I was asking for hot weather in the weeks leading up to my trip I never expected it to get this hot, but for that moment at least I could be thankful that my plans wouldn't have me staying the full day. Or would they?? It's unfortunate but there is not that much shade when you are waiting to get into the park, but at least when they let us in for rope drop half of Main Street was in shadow so we had someplace cool to relax before braving the sun again.











​
The best solution that I had to beat the heat other than staying hydrated was to spend every minute that I could on a ride that had a way of cooling off. This meant any ride that was indoors such as POTC and HM or even my new favorite, BTMRR, where you are moving fast enough to create a breeze that feels great in the heat. Not to mention the wonderful waterfall where you can drench yourself just before the rush begins. Or the person sitting next to you. And it really hit me at that moment how much it was going to suck being on my own again, even if only for 2 hours. But there's no pretending here. I was not going to be content with just 2 hours worth of Disneyland before I left for home. Not a chance. So I made the insane decision to stay until closing at 8p and drive home all night. It shouldn't be a problem as I kept telling myself, I work overnight until 6a on no sleep, surely I can drive until 2a or so. I was glad I made this decision when I got stuck on POTC an extra 10 minutes or more because the lift at the end of the ride stopped working. I had gotten 2 rides done in the span of an hour. I needed more time than that!!







​
After the decision was made, it was just a question of what to do. I had been texting Jason for most of the morning, envious that he was somewhere with air conditioning, and when I told him of the change in my plans, another small plan was cooked up that involved him coming out until closing after he got off work, even if it would only be for an hour. That would be better than nothing right? I just didn't want to think about the fact that it would mean saying goodbye again, because that was hard enough the first time around. So at that point it was just an hourly countdown until he got there and I decided to go see if there was a crazy line for PFF since I had yet to get any Princess photos, let alone with Snow White! The line was short and one of the women in line was passing a spray bottle down the line for anyone to use since it was so hot. Needless to say she was everyone's new best friend, it was such a wonderful idea! Unfortunately my wait was in vain as there was no Snow White. I told myself it was OK, that I would come back, but it never actually happened. So ... no Snow White this trip!! I did see Tiana, Belle, and Ariel, however.











​
At that point I had to go back to beating the heat the ride-packed way. I hit up all of my favorites, like IJ, JC, even the Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters for the first time this trip where I got my highest score to date. That made me very happy.











​
So, somewhere about this time I get a text about a particular fountain that I used in the "Where am I" game on the Community Board that I had been playing for a while before some stupid changes made me stop playing. Now, if I had read the text right away I may have gone over to the fountain in question (more like the bird bath at Rancho del Zocalo), but instead I decided to cross off another thing on my mental to-do list and try one of the Mickey Pumpkin apples so I made my way over to Critter Country. I was in the middle of taking a photo of the new Tigger Tails and upon moving to get out of someone's way when I turned around and guess who had left work early and was standing right behind me? I think it took me a minute to process and knowing how jumpy I can be I'm surprised I didn't jump or start or something. It was the absolute last thing I expected, but ... well, it just made my day. No other way to put it.







​
But from this point on the rest of the day, much like the weekend was a complete and total blur. I remember we sat and finished off the apple for a short while. I remember going on BTMRR four times in a row and the CM's recognizing us again and again, and again, lol. And well ... that's really all the detail I can actually pick out. I almost got talked into going on Splash Mountain again, but then I realized it was 6p and there was no way I would be able to dry off before my drive home and I was not going to sit in my car for 6 hours in wet clothes. Before I knew it it was time to make the walk out of the Park where we would have to say goodbye again, but at least this time it wasn't rushed. That's not to say that saying goodbye again didn't suck. In a way it was worse because this time I knew I would be driving home and we really wouldn't see each other again the next day. But it was a better goodbye as well, sealed with a kiss and all (but that's all you will get out of me here and now). He walked with me back to the hotel and helped me get my luggage in my car which really meant this whole vacation had come to a close and you had better believe I did not want to come home.

The drive home didn't even go as expected. I had just made it over the Grapevine when everything from the weekend caught up with me; the excitement, the heat, you name it. I just could _*not*_ go any further. Thankfully, now I have Gretel which means finding a place to spend the night would be as easy as pushing two buttons and I was able to find a Best Western that was only 9 miles away from the gas station that I had to pull into to get me off the road for a few minutes. I made it and I had a place to sleep for one last night, or at least to try and sleep, and I could drive home in the morning with something to eat. The room was nicer than the HoJo but man, did I miss their beds. This one was hard as rock, but again, at least it was a place to rest my head, rehydrate, and relax before I left in the morning, just in time to make it home by noon.





Without further ado ... The end!!
Thanks for sticking with me!!
​


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well, it does help that I have it all saved in a Word document



Yeah that might make a difference.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah that might make a difference.



Only a very small one though, lol!


----------



## Rachael Q

Belle Ella said:


> Only a very small one though, lol!



Smart move. I always type mine directly into the thread. It would make a lot more sense to do a word document.


----------



## kaoden39

And maybe some fun too because you can play with it a bit more that way.


----------



## merrrydeath

Well I for one enjoyed browsing through that again. Maybe you should always repost your trips every few months


----------



## Belle Ella

merrrydeath said:


> Well I for one enjoyed browsing through that again. Maybe you should always repost your trips every few months



Haha, glad you think so. But at the very least I'm finally adding my original links to the OP. Which is a start.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I just have to pop back in here for a quick few seconds. If all goes well and according to plan (even with the car theft drama thrown in) I may be 1 month away from my first of 2 December trips, and my first AP. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for sure. Life has a way of surprising me lately, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well, I just have to pop back in here for a quick few seconds. If all goes well and according to plan (even with the car theft drama thrown in) I may be 1 month away from my first of 2 December trips, and my first AP. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for sure. Life has a way of surprising me lately, so we'll see what happens.



Psst...I saw something I want from Disneyland on Sherry's trip report.  Can we make a deal?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Psst...I saw something I want from Disneyland on Sherry's trip report.  Can we make a deal?



Of course, Michele! Just say the word. Or an FB message, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Of course, Michele! Just say the word. Or an FB message, lol.



Thank you!!  What do you think of my new signature?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you!!  What do you think of my new signature?



Call me blind, but what is it? And as always you've got your holiday smiley dudes.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Call me blind, but what is it? And as always you've got your holiday smiley dudes.



It is a pet rock that Kody gave me.  His name is Herman.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> It is a pet rock that Kody gave me.  His name is Herman.



That's kind of awesome!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> That's kind of awesome!



Thank you.  I thought so.


----------



## canadadisney

Again, I must tell you, I love your reports and your love of DL!


----------



## Belle Ella

canadadisney said:


> Again, I must tell you, I love your reports and your love of DL!



 Aw, thank you!! I can't believe I didn't see this sooner.

Hopefully I will be working on the next installment soon. The exact dates are still unknown, but I should be getting my AP sometime during the week after Christmas!


----------



## Markie Mouse

I know you probably get asked this a lot but what camera are you using? Your pictures are absolutely gorgeous. The colors, extremely low noise level, and sharpness are of professional quality. Im guessing you are a pro photographer but you still need a good camera to get those pics. Sorry Im a Camera salesman and have been looking to get a new DSLR and was wondering what kind of setup you have. And did I mention I love you trip pictures!


----------



## Belle Ella

Markie Mouse said:


> I know you probably get asked this a lot but what camera are you using? Your pictures are absolutely gorgeous. The colors, extremely low noise level, and sharpness are of professional quality. Im guessing you are a pro photographer but you still need a good camera to get those pics. Sorry Im a Camera salesman and have been looking to get a new DSLR and was wondering what kind of setup you have. And did I mention I love you trip pictures!



Thank you!

I'm definitely not a pro by any means, I'm still learning a lot about photography but it's something that I love (especially at Disneyland). I've been shooting with a Nikon D40 for the past 2 years now and I absolutely love it as my first DSLR. Treated me well, it has.


----------



## Markie Mouse

Maybe I should buy a book on photography then because my pics with my Sony a55 don't even come close to looking that good. Feel free to check out my TR and tell me what I'm doing wrong with my camera. LOL. Im looking forward to any future TR you have because they are very detailed and the pics help immerse everyone into your experience.


----------



## Belle Ella

Markie Mouse said:


> Maybe I should buy a book on photography then because my pics with my Sony a55 don't even come close to looking that good. Feel free to check out my TR and tell me what I'm doing wrong with my camera. LOL. Im looking forward to any future TR you have because they are very detailed and the pics help immerse everyone into your experience.



It would be a good place to start. I highly recommend a basic digital photography class if you can ever find the time (I know, not always feasible, especially with family). I learned so much from the course that I took which really helped my photography. It got me to step away from shooting auto and setting functions myself which can drastically improve the quality. Two very important things to learn about are aperture and shutter speed. I know there's a pretty awesome photography board somewhere here on the DIS with some highly knowledgeable individuals who might be of help as well.

I actually have at the very least 1 upcoming trip, at the end of December. I should be down in SoCal the week after Christmas which is when I'm planning on getting my AP for many trips in 2011 but I'm wheeling and dealing to make a second Holiday trip sometime _before_ Christmas. No idea if it will work out but here's to hoping.


----------



## Markie Mouse

Awesome! My daughter Bella loves looking at your TR too because she says she likes Snow Wipes pictures. LOL. I'll be there on Dec 8th through 13th so hopefully I can get some good photos while there.


----------



## Belle Ella

Markie Mouse said:


> Awesome! My daughter Bella loves looking at your TR too because she says she likes Snow Wipes pictures. LOL. I'll be there on Dec 8th through 13th so hopefully I can get some good photos while there.



 Aw. That's so cute. Tell her I said thank you! And good luck with your photos and I sure hope ya'll have a magical time next week!


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I'm not sure I'll be writing a PTR for this particular trip, but a kind of last minute change of plans has me leaving for SoCal on *Sunday afternoon*! I am going down to visit my BF and seeing as we both love Disneyland and it's _right there_ it would be silly of us not to go. We'll be spending all day Monday at Disneyland and I will spend part of Tuesday and Wednesday there while he has to work (boo!). Looks like this time next week I will officially be a PAP holder.


----------



## Belle Ella

I have made the decisiont hat tomorrow after work I am dropping by my Credit Union to pick up a 3-day PH that I can pay for in cash. This way, if it ends up working out, I can have one final MM before taking the AP plunge. It's so exciting. I'm really hoping that when I upgrade the PH that I can still keep it since it should be de-activated. It's a souvenir as far as I'm concerned. We'll see.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I have made the decisiont hat tomorrow after work I am dropping by my Credit Union to pick up a 3-day PH that I can pay for in cash. This way, if it ends up working out, I can have one final MM before taking the AP plunge. It's so exciting. I'm really hoping that when I upgrade the PH that I can still keep it since it should be de-activated. It's a souvenir as far as I'm concerned. We'll see.



I got really lucky last trip, I got a ticket for my GAD and the store let me keep it.  I was thrilled I also kept all of my parking lot passes.  I am geek like that.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I got really lucky last trip, I got a ticket for my GAD and the store let me keep it.  I was thrilled I also kept all of my parking lot passes.  I am geek like that.



You aren't alone. I love keeping little things. And I even remembered to grab a Jungle Cruise map back in September. I've wanted that one for a while. But I keep parking stubs, everything. And I always make sure to go home with at least one FP from every ride I used an FP for. I don't care if someone sees it as a waste. I like them.

Now wait, are you saying you got to keep your GAD ticket when you upgraded to an AP? I'm totally spacing but I didn't think ya'll used your GAD things for tickets, but the other things. Or did they just give you the ticket for show? I'm really hoping that if I ask for it, I can keep my PH.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> You aren't alone. I love keeping little things. And I even remembered to grab a Jungle Cruise map back in September. I've wanted that one for a while. But I keep parking stubs, everything. And I always make sure to go home with at least one FP from every ride I used an FP for. I don't care if someone sees it as a waste. I like them.
> 
> Now wait, are you saying you got to keep your GAD ticket when you upgraded to an AP? I'm totally spacing but I didn't think ya'll used your GAD things for tickets, but the other things. Or did they just give you the ticket for show? I'm really hoping that if I ask for it, I can keep my PH.



No, I got the pin hat gift thing.  When redeeming for that at the store they gave me a ticket with Goofy on it and it was supposed to be redeemed for the gift but she let me keep mine.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> No, I got the pin hat gift thing.  When redeeming for that at the store they gave me a ticket with Goofy on it and it was supposed to be redeemed for the gift but she let me keep mine.



Ahhh! OK  I gotcha. That's pretty cool right there. I love holding on to things like that. I keep telling myself it's because I'm going to scarpbook it all someday. But who am I kidding. I just want it!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Ahhh! OK  I gotcha. That's pretty cool right there. I love holding on to things like that. I keep telling myself it's because I'm going to scarpbook it all someday. But who am I kidding. I just want it!



Mine is in my wallet still.  That way if I want to look at it I just pull it out.  Lame I know.


----------



## Belle Ella

No, not lame at all! My PH from September is still in mine. I love looking at it. Makes me feel all kinds of better.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> No, not lame at all! My PH from September is still in mine. I love looking at it. Makes me feel all kinds of better.



I do that with my AP too.


----------



## Belle Ella

I can imagine I will be doing just that with my AP once I actually have it in my hand! Ooohohohohoh. I'm so excited. For everything. Not just the AP. Just the whole thing.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I can imagine I will be doing just that with my AP once I actually have it in my hand! Ooohohohohoh. I'm so excited. For everything. Not just the AP. Just the whole thing.



Of course you are.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## kaoden39




----------



## Belle Ella

I really like that one. Wish I was there already. Or I could teleport there. Or disapparate. Yeah, that would be awesome.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I really like that one. Wish I was there already. Or I could teleport there. Or disapparate. Yeah, that would be awesome.



Wouldn't that be nice?

There are a few smilies that I love that is one and these are another few.


----------



## becstr

Glad to hear you are heading back! Can't wait to see your pictures of all the Chrismas decor!


----------



## Belle Ella

becstr said:


> Glad to hear you are heading back! Can't wait to see your pictures of all the Chrismas decor!



Yay! Thank you. I'm so excited. Hopefully this will be the first of many visits to SoCal to see my BF and make a pit stop at Disneyland! I want 2011 to be amazing.


----------



## Belle Ella

Everything in my life has decided to throw things at me, but even with my car being stolen for the second time in the span of 1 month nothing is stopping me from this. I even picked up a 3 day Park Hopper at my Credit Union yesterday. I'll give MM on Tuesday a try and if it doesn't work out (or even if it does) upgrade to my brand new AP after!

I leave tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Have a great trip to DL this week Jazz.  I'm sorry to hear about your car.


----------



## kaoden39

Have fun girly!!  I hope you feel better!!


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> Have a great trip to DL this week Jazz.  I'm sorry to hear about your car.



Thanks Bret!



kaoden39 said:


> Have fun girly!!  I hope you feel better!!



And thank you Michele. I'm already feeling somewhat better, but that may be because I've been taking Dayquil all day. We'll see how well I make it through tonight and how I'm feeling after my drive, lol. I already told Jason that I may just pass out the second I get there. But hey, the plan is to relax and watch movies.

Alrighty!! Departure is tomorrow but I wont be checking in until ... well, I don't know. As soon as I shut it down I'll be packing her away and will not be checking in before I leave in the morning after work and a (hopefully) 2 1/2 hour nap. I hope to come home with tons of memories and tons of pictures!


----------



## klexen

Belle Ella said:


> Alrighty!! Departure is tomorrow but I wont be checking in until ... well, I don't know. As soon as I shut it down I'll be packing her away and will not be checking in before I leave in the morning after work and a (hopefully) 2 1/2 hour nap. I hope to come home with tons of memories and tons of pictures!



Oh you will... You will. It will be like


----------



## kaoden39

Drive safely.  And just have fun!!


----------



## Belle Ella

klexen said:


> Oh you will... You will. It will be like



You know ... Sometimes I'm just not so sure. 



kaoden39 said:


> Drive safely.  And just have fun!!



Thanks Michele! I got here all in one piece. And I didn't get lost or fall asleep behind the wheel. Not a once. Good thing, right?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> You know ... Sometimes I'm just not so sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Michele! I got here all in one piece. And I didn't get lost or fall asleep behind the wheel. Not a once. Good thing, right?



Very good!!  

And with no GPS?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Very good!!
> 
> And with no GPS?



Haha. Yeah, right. I borrowed my dads brand new GPS (that he's getting for Christmas ).


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Haha. Yeah, right. I borrowed my dads brand new GPS (that he's getting for Christmas ).





I was thinking as I was typing that it was too bad yours was stolen with your car.  We keep ours inside.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I was thinking as I was typing that it was too bad yours was stolen with your car.  We keep ours inside.



Well, thankfully I didn't keep my GPS inside my car. Just the cradle for the windshield mount. I wasn't going to drive down here with my GPS in my lap. Then I definitely would have crashed.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well, thankfully I didn't keep my GPS inside my car. Just the cradle for the windshield mount. I wasn't going to drive down here with my GPS in my lap. Then I definitely would have crashed.



Oh that sucks.  I wonder if you can buy a replacement cradle?  Maybe on amazon.com, you can find almost everything on there.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Oh that sucks.  I wonder if you can buy a replacement cradle?  Maybe on amazon.com, you can find almost everything on there.



That's the plan. If not from amazon.com we can or sure from Garmin's website. We just haven't ordered a new one yet. I spaced out and thought my mother had ordered one and so I didn't. Turns out I misunderstood her so it will be a while yet before I get it, lol.

Happy Monday! Guess who will be at Disneyland today!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Have a great time at Disneyland Jessica!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thank you Laurie!

We're having a very lazy morning. Just now starting to get ready  So far Phase 1 of getting me to 'relax' on a Disney day is wokring. Normally I'm so go go go go go go go go go. I'm trying not to do that since tomorrow I will officially be an AP holder.


----------



## FlameGirl

I can't believe I missed you by one day.


----------



## Belle Ella

FlameGirl said:


> I can't believe I missed you by one day.



Aw, that's such a shame, huh?

Guess what everyone? *I have an AP*!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, that's such a shame, huh?
> 
> Guess what everyone? *I have an AP*!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

a duffy and a AP?! this is definitely a awesome trip!

cannot wait for your TR!!!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> Guess what everyone? *I have an AP*!!


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> a duffy and a AP?! this is definitely a awesome trip!
> 
> cannot wait for your TR!!!!!



Yup, a Duffy and an AP. I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it!! I got back from the Parks so we could eat dinner and I couldn't stop bouncing around just knowing that I can now go whenever I want. And Duffy gets his new outfit tonight. He's going with me tomorrow to see the big Duffy. I would have taken him today but he needed clothes!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

Belle Ella said:


> Yup, a Duffy and an AP. I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it!! I got back from the Parks so we could eat dinner and I couldn't stop bouncing around just knowing that I can now go whenever I want. And Duffy gets his new outfit tonight. He's going with me tomorrow to see the big Duffy. I would have taken him today but he needed clothes!!



this post made me giggle!! i love it that you love your duffy so much!! big Duffy is so adorable! (and he gives the best hugs)


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> this post made me giggle!! i love it that you love your duffy so much!! big Duffy is so adorable! (and he gives the best hugs)



Duffy does give the best hugs. And he's my new profile picture on Facebook.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Duffy does give the best hugs. And he's my new profile picture on Facebook.



I noticed that and I love it!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I noticed that and I love it!!



 I can't wait to see that PhotoPass picture. I'm getting another one tomorrow with my Duffy too.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I can't wait to see that PhotoPass picture. I'm getting another one tomorrow with my Duffy too.



Sounds great.  I love Duffy and I really want one too.


----------



## Rachael Q

An AP, a Duffy, a D&B bag and a DBF who likes Disney, what more could a girl ask for?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Sounds great.  I love Duffy and I really want one too.



He's the cutest. I took him with me today and just wait until you hear all about it.  You should get a Duffy for yourself whenever you get to go next. Or really, just let me know before I go down again at the end of the month and I can bring him to you.



Rachael Q said:


> An AP, a Duffy, a D&B bag and a DBF who likes Disney, what more could a girl ask for?



Another D&B 

But really, there's nothing else. Well, OK, that's a lie too. Now that I'm home (sigh) I have to face the car reality. So as soon as that is resolved for good this girl will have all she can ask for.

So, if you can't guess already I am back home. It feels good to be home but at the same time it doesn't. I've got some unpacking to do and laundry to get started, food to eat and pets to cuddle with to cheer me up. I'm excited to post my photos though!


----------



## where's_my_prince

what d&b bag did you get?
 seriously so anxious to see your pictures!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Welcome home!!!  Sounds like a very good trip.....even though it was a short one.......can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> He's the cutest. I took him with me today and just wait until you hear all about it.  You should get a Duffy for yourself whenever you get to go next. Or really, just let me know before I go down again at the end of the month and I can bring him to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Another D&B
> 
> But really, there's nothing else. Well, OK, that's a lie too. Now that I'm home (sigh) I have to face the car reality. So as soon as that is resolved for good this girl will have all she can ask for.
> 
> So, if you can't guess already I am back home. It feels good to be home but at the same time it doesn't. I've got some unpacking to do and laundry to get started, food to eat and pets to cuddle with to cheer me up. I'm excited to post my photos though!



Oh I think I may take you up on that.  I am going to need my Duffy fix.

I hope the car business can get resolved pretty quickly.


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> what d&b bag did you get?
> seriously so anxious to see your pictures!



Sadly, I didn't come home with a new one. I'm thinking I may not be able to walk away without one when I go back after Christmas. Here's to hoping for Christmas money! I want one of the Princess ones next, either that or the larger white sketch bag.

Here's a quick one to hold you over ...








DizNee Luver said:


> Welcome home!!!  Sounds like a very good trip.....even though it was a short one.......can't wait to see pics!!!



 It was, very much so! I can't wait to go back.



kaoden39 said:


> Oh I think I may take you up on that.  I am going to need my Duffy fix.
> 
> I hope the car business can get resolved pretty quickly.



Anytime, Michele. Just let me know before I go so I can plan it out. I've gt some coupons to use!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

Belle Ella said:


> Sadly, I didn't come home with a new one. I'm thinking I may not be able to walk away without one when I go back after Christmas. Here's to hoping for Christmas money! I want one of the Princess ones next, either that or the larger white sketch bag.
> 
> Here's a quick one to hold you over ...



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh so adorable!!!! such a cute photo jazz!!! and your Duffy got clothes!!!


----------



## Sherry E

That really is an extra cute photo with you and Duffy!!  (Well, the two Duffys, to be exact.)


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh so adorable!!!! such a cute photo jazz!!! and your Duffy got clothes!!!



He did get clothes! I picked them up for him on Tuesday so he would be all ready for his big day on Wednesday. There's definitely more to come.

I have a new Photoshop so I'm trying to get a handle on that so I can start editing my photos and get started.



Sherry E said:


> That really is an extra cute photo with you and Duffy!!  (Well, the two Duffys, to be exact.)



Little Duffy met big Duffy!


----------



## kaoden39

Thank you I will take you up on it.  I think that is just too sweet.


----------



## Belle Ella

Look Michele, you were post #100. It feels so strange to be only at 100. Oh well.

I just edited photos from Monday (6th). Tuesday's will take longer since that was the day I took my DLSR. But I think I will start my TR either tonight or tomorrow afternoon when I get off work if anyone is interested, lol.

I have a book to read that I have been waiting a very long time for!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Look Michele, you were post #100. It feels so strange to be only at 100. Oh well.
> 
> I just edited photos from Monday (6th). Tuesday's will take longer since that was the day I took my DLSR. But I think I will start my TR either tonight or tomorrow afternoon when I get off work if anyone is interested, lol.
> 
> I have a book to read that I have been waiting a very long time for!!



Too bad you weren't there through today.  Family Force 5 is playing at HOB in DTD and they are in Disneyland today.  Wouldn't that be a kick?


----------



## Belle Ella

That it would be!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> That it would be!



Nadaddy and Crouton are posting pictures on twitter on DCA.


----------



## wvnative

LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know, I know. lol

Jazz, so glad you got to go again. We're hoping to go again in March when I plan to get us AP's as well so we can go again in November.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know, I know. lol
> 
> Jazz, so glad you got to go again. We're hoping to go again in March when I plan to get us AP's as well so we can go again in November.



Hi there stranger!!


----------



## Belle Ella

wvnative said:


> LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know, I know. lol
> 
> Jazz, so glad you got to go again. We're hoping to go again in March when I plan to get us AP's as well so we can go again in November.



Hey, hey! Good to see you again 'round these parts. It's so awesome to see us all getting AP's lately. Makes me all giddy inside.

OK, when I come home from work I shall begin with my brand new TR!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

Belle Ella said:


> Hey, hey! Good to see you again 'round these parts. It's so awesome to see us all getting AP's lately. Makes me all giddy inside.
> 
> *OK, when I come home from work I shall begin with my brand new TR!!*


----------



## Belle Ella

Psst ... Before I begin the new TR I have a secret to share. Look at my signature!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Psst ... Before I begin the new TR I have a secret to share. Look at my signature!!



I can see it but it's half cut off.  I noticed that with the last ticker you had too.  Does it look that way on your screen, where you can only see half of it?

Anyway, woo hoo!  Jazz's Rockin' Eve is coming to a town near you!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I can see it but it's half cut off.  I noticed that with the last ticker you had too.  Does it look that way on your screen, where you can only see half of it?
> 
> Anyway, woo hoo!  Jazz's Rockin' Eve is coming to a town near you!!



Ack. It's doing that for you? Boo. It did for me until I cut a line of text out. I guess I'll take out Mr. Wizard smiley and that should do the trick. We've got a line limit to our signatures, right?

I love the names you come up with. That will probably make the final cut! But I *officially* got the time off approved today, and I think the plan is to drive down on the 30th and drive home on the 4th. I know NYE will be insane, but if I prepare myself for it all should be well right? I told Jason that I really want to see the fireworks at DLR for NYE. Even if it means doing nothing but sitting on Main Street all day and doing nothing else.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Ack. It's doing that for you? Boo. It did for me until I cut a line of text out. I guess I'll take out Mr. Wizard smiley and that should do the trick. We've got a line limit to our signatures, right?
> 
> I love the names you come up with. That will probably make the final cut! But I *officially* got the time off approved today, and I think the plan is to drive down on the 30th and drive home on the 4th. I know NYE will be insane, but if I prepare myself for it all should be well right? I told Jason that I really want to see the fireworks at DLR for NYE. Even if it means doing nothing but sitting on Main Street all day and doing nothing else.



Yes - I only see the top half of the ticker, going horizontally across.  I think there is a limit to the signatures, but I'm not sure what it is.  I know that every now and then I see things in people's signatures that are half-cut off too, so it happens a lot.

Strangely, I tend to come up with better titles or slogans for other people's TR's than for my own!  I have no clue why, but sometimes I just look at a TR and something pops into mind right away.  And that was the first thing I thought - "Jazz's Rockin' Eve."  I will be honored if it makes the final cut!!

I think that as far as NYE goes, knowledge is a huge part of the battle.  Many people probably go in with blinders on, not having any clue what they are in for.  At least you've heard the stories of what to expect - so if it doesn't turn out to be as bad as what you've heard, that'll be awesome!!  And if it does turn out to be a hideous, scary mess, you'll have Jason with you and you guys will be able to escape somewhere where it isn't as bad (like my friend and I sought refuge in Tomorrowland when we finally escaped Main Street).  Quite possibly, DCA won't be as bad as DL is on NYE.  And if it is, you can lounge around the hotels.  I think there are more options nowadays of what to do on NYE at DLR than there were back when I did NYE.  That's not to say that it won't still be a madhouse, but at least you will go in expecting the madhouse.

At least you'll be able to say you did NYE at DLR.  You'll have that experience.  You'll be able to directly compare the pre-Christmas crowds with the post-Christmas crowds.  And even if the lines are so abysmal that you can't get on any rides (worst case scenario), at least you did plenty of rides on your pre-holiday trip and back in September!!

Make sure to take advantage of all the hungover guests who are sleeping in on January 1st and head to the parks in the morning!!  That's quiet time!  Then about noon-ish, the sleeping giants come to life!!


----------



## klexen

Belle Ella said:


> I know NYE will be insane, but if I prepare myself for it all should be well right? I told Jason that I really want to see the fireworks at DLR for NYE. Even if it means doing nothing but sitting on Main Street all day and doing nothing else.



Sounds like a plan to me. I don't care if we have to wait on Main Street all day for a good spot. I think it's going to be worth it. We'll just have to go in that day knowing we're there for one purpose, and that's all we need to worry about it. We'll have all the other days to do whatever we want to do. I'm soooo excited!


----------



## Belle Ella

Guess who's back at it again?

Well, if you guessed Jiminy Cricket you would be *wrong*, so I sure hope that your guess was little old me because I'm actually here to do something I didn't think I would get to do anytime within the next 5 years (or more) and it's actually twofold! I officially get to write a Holiday TR *and* write it as a Premium AP holder to boot. If that's not exciting (and I fully recognize that it's probably more exciting for me) then I don't know what is. What I do know is that I finally got to really _enjoy_ the Holiday season at Disneyland, not that sour-faced brat tainted trip I took back in 2003 where I was too put off by my parents to really do anything but lounge around the GCH.

But this trip wasn't just about Disney, but about taking advantage of my days off to go see my boyfriend, Jason. I just can't complain about the proximity to the Happiest Place on Earth and always plan to take advantage of it when I can. I've sure got my priorities straight, huh? 

So ... let's get down to DIS-ness!





Technically *Day 1* (or departure day) isn't one worth mentioning. I take that back, it's not completely true, it's just not the focus of my Trip Report because DLR wasn't involved and therefore I'll keep it to myself. But I can say this: it was a long day! I had to work overnight Saturday on no sleep and got off at 6a on Sunday, December 5 with the intentions of taking as long of a nap as I dared before loading the rental car (my stolen car drama is a tale for another day if you haven't already heard it) and hitting the road. I was thinking I would probably be leaving sometime around noon but as it turns out I was too excited to sleep. I was awake no later than 8:30a and very antsy to hit the road. I'm pretty sure I was on the freeway no later than 9:30a and ready for a long drive. A very long, and a very boring drive. But the good news is that boring means uneventful and uneventful means I got there in one piece, barring my extreme exhaustion. But for the most part I was too tired to care. All we did was relax, eat, watch Aladdin and some TV shows before I was ready to completely pass out for the night which is not as easy as I would like it to be when I am exhausted. The plan for the next morning was simple: relax and get ready for our one and only Disney day together whenever we felt like it. I didn't know if I could do it, but I was going to try my hardest not to stress out about getting everywhere right on time (or better yet, early) for the first time.

Again, easier said than done.

I started off *Day 2* much earlier than I intended. As exhausted as I was and as early as I fell asleep I was in for a restless night. I wanted to wake up no later than 7:30a simply for the fact that I needed to get used to being awake during the day again, but I woke up on my own sometime between 4 and 5a and I could not fall back asleep. Eventually the sun would rise and the slow morning would continue with the best breakfast ever (brown sugar pop tarts and orange juice) and getting ready. I can't tell you how strange it was when Park opening rolled around and I wasn't already at the gates waiting to enter. I have no idea what time we actually left, but my best guess was that it was around 9 or 9:30a. Might I also add that for the first time since splurging on my wonderful and trusty worthy Nikon back in 2008 I would be leaving the DSLR behind and taking on a day at Disneyland with nothing but my small little Nikon L22 P&S? I didn't think it would even be possible, but I did! I like to think I was successful with the whole 'taking it easy' aspect to begin the day, but I might be biased. Eventually one thing would then lead to another, we hit the road and at 10:11a I was about ready to jump out of my seat in the car when I saw this ...




home sweet home at last​
This was my first time parking in the Mickey & Friends structure and I am so confused by how they actually direct people where to go. The layout makes no sense to me but I just know that it works and even I can get in and get out (but that's another story for another day). I just remember that we parked in Goofy's level and before I knew it we were off to hop on a tram and go to *DISNEYLAND*!! Nope, I wasn't excited at all! After getting through the bag check quickly we hoped into a very short line and entered the park. I was already getting excited from what decorations I could see before entering and after that magical little whistle of entrance I was definitely in my happiest place.











​
We ended up heading towards Adventureland as our first destination, determined to hit Indiana Jones first thing but of course as luck would have it the ride was down and we decided to go for my new favorite ride ever, BTMRR after grabbing a couple of fast passes for HMH knowing that we would need them later in the day. The line was already insane so we would come back later when we could skip the madness. Things weren't starting off with a bang at this point because as we got to Frontierland we found that BTMRR was _also_ down! Just our luck. It wasn't the end of the world but I had been so excited for those two rides before anything else. We decided then to 'settle' for POTC, as if this were really such a hard thing to stomach!







​
A five minute wait it definitely was not, but I suppose they can't fit the word "walk on" in that little wait time display, can they? I did learn something new about POTC, something that (a) I didn't know was completely possible and (b) I feel rather idiotic for not noticing before, but at the very end of the ride when the pirates are shooting at one another I did not realize that the very last guy who aims his gun at you shoots water! How it is possible in all my years of experiencing this ride I did not notice this little fact just boggles my mind. And it was something I would learn first hand more than once over this 3-day span.

After POTC we decided it was worth checking to see if we could make a reservation for BB later that day. Have I mentioned in the past how much I love, love, love BB? While Jason inquired about seating I decided to just look at the decorations in NOS and grab a couple of not-so fantastic photos with my P&S.





I love this color scheme in particular, one guess as to why







​
I've always had a little trouble making same-day reservations at BB but we were in luck and we would get to have a delicious lunch at my favorite restaurant ever at 2:15p. In the meantime we made our way back to IJ to see if we would have any luck this time or if the ride was still down. Thankfully it was not and we even hard a pretty short wait. I even got to drive. If that doesn't scare anyone off, nothing ever will! 







​
I'm sure we all have our favorite 'door' when it comes to IJ. For me, I just love trying to guess which one it will be. I really like the purple gate simply because that chamber is the one that has the 'stars' above. I still find it fascinating that wall movements and lighting tricks can make that single track and single chamber feel like 3 completely different ones.

... to be continued ...​


----------



## Sherry E

Off to a rollicking start!!

I wish you wouldn't say that your photos with the P&S are not-so-fantastic.  I think you are too hard on yourself.  To begin with, if you didn't say anything like that first, I guarantee that none of us reading your TR would even think of it.  It wouldn't even cross our minds, i.e., "_Gee, that Jazz is really slipping.  Her photos are not so fantastic this time_."  We probably wouldn't even give it a second thought that you used a P&S.  And secondly, if you think your P&S photos are not so fantastic, what does that say about the rest of us and our photos? 

From what I have seen so far, your photos are great - the colors and composition are lovely!

I wonder if you agree - as magically enchanting as DLR is during the holidays (why did I just feel the need to say "magically enchanting" in a Lucky Charms leprechaun 'magically delicious' kind of way to myself?), I actually like what they do over the turnstiles for Halloween much better.  Overall, as a whole, of course, I love the holidays at DLR beyond reason and certainly more than I love Halloween Time.  But if we are only talking above-turnstile decor, I think the character pumpkins are much more clever and interesting to look at than the snowflake motif they've got going now, which I find kind of lackluster.  Does that make any sense?

I'm so glad to hear you got in another Blue Bayou meal!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pics Jazz.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Off to a rollicking start!!
> 
> I wish you wouldn't say that your photos with the P&S are not-so-fantastic.  I think you are too hard on yourself.  To begin with, if you didn't say anything like that first, I guarantee that none of us reading your TR would even think of it.  It wouldn't even cross our minds, i.e., "_Gee, that Jazz is really slipping.  Her photos are not so fantastic this time_."  We probably wouldn't even give it a second thought that you used a P&S.  And secondly, if you think your P&S photos are not so fantastic, what does that say about the rest of us and our photos?
> 
> From what I have seen so far, your photos are great - the colors and composition are lovely!
> 
> I wonder if you agree - as magically enchanting as DLR is during the holidays (why did I just feel the need to say "magically enchanting" in a Lucky Charms leprechaun 'magically delicious' kind of way to myself?), I actually like what they do over the turnstiles for Halloween much better.  Overall, as a whole, of course, I love the holidays at DLR beyond reason and certainly more than I love Halloween Time.  But if we are only talking above-turnstile decor, I think the character pumpkins are much more clever and interesting to look at than the snowflake motif they've got going now, which I find kind of lackluster.  Does that make any sense?
> 
> I'm so glad to hear you got in another Blue Bayou meal!



 I am so, so, so hard on myself with my photos. I wonder if the other DSLR owners feel the same way when it comes to using a P&S. I just can't help but look at the photos and think just what I would have done differently if I was using my DSLR be it in the shutter speed or aperture or even the focus. And not being able to go in and fine tune everything while editing just drives me bananas. I suppose I'm a little OCD that way. I do like the convenience, but I don't think I want to try the leave the big camera at home thing very often in the future. I'll mention it more later on in the TR but I had so many of those moments where I was just kicking myself for not bringing it with me because I could have gotten a shot that I would have died for.

But thank you, Sherry!!

And I do agree with you about the decorations at the entrance. While I don't have anything against the snowflake design it feels a little disjointed to me from the decorations you see once you've entered and it seems a little ... I dunno what word I'm looking for. But it doesn't feel cohesive for me in the way that the pumpkins did for Halloween. The orange was everywhere. During the Holidays you don't really have that snowy/icy white/blue color scheme very many places. Once you've entered and when you're on main street it's all reds and greens, garlands, wreaths and lights. I think I'd love it even more if they did something similar at the entrance.

I'm glad I got another BB meal in as well! Although we both came to the conclusion it will probably be better to do dinner next time. We never finish everything we order and I would lave to take it with me but that's not really practical when you've still got hours and hours of Park time left.



mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pics Jazz.



 Thank you!!


----------



## Belle Ella

After a ride through IJ we made our way across DL to Fantasyland and towards IASWH. I had never, ever, ever seen the Holiday version of IASW before and I really wanted to at least one. I was sure it would be busier than I would be willing to get in line for more than once but I _did_ have to at least once. My one condition though was that we had to go into Fantasyland from the Castle! I absolutely love to see SBC decorated for the holidays. It is absolutely beautiful, even in the daytime. I especially love the snow.



​
Walking through Fantasyland was as wonderful as always, even if it was as crowded as always minus the fact that Mr. Toad's Wild Ride was down. Here was something that I forgot to check in all the last minute packing and planing of getting this trip together: ride closures! Go figure, right? But that's alright. Other than IASWH it was pretty much an unspoken rule that we wouldn't be hitting up any of the Fantasyland attractions.



​
But on to IASWH. I think I really like it more than the regular IASW. I think it may have something to do with the Christmas songs sung as well as the "_It's a small world after all..._" that give my parents nightmares. I think my favorite part was definitely the underwater scene where the _"Jingle bells..._" becomes "_Jingle shells..._". That was just too cute. The holiday version is so colorful and I loved the decorations and lights. The holiday version just makes IASW so much better for me. Very nice. The only thing that ruined the ride (and yes, I am exaggerating) was not having my DSLR with me. I really wanted some better shots from inside the ride but had to settle for what I had with me while making a mental note to come back on either Tuesday or Wednesday and make sure I got some then.













i spy with my little eye ... an elephant pretending to be a bear











​
After that we went back to Frontierland to _finally_ get on BTMRR. Well, first we grabbed FP's for it and then hopped into the standby queue for the heck of it. It was a short wait (shorter than the 15 minutes posted) and well worth it. We were both a little saddened to see that the waterfall at the top of the first hill was shut off. Sure, it was a chilly day, but half of the fun for us is getting our hands full of as much water as possible and trying to soak one another. Oh well. It was still fun regardless. This would be the first of many (OK, only 6) rides on BTMRR and we kept track of every row we sat in. It always ends up working that we get one particular row a couple of times. Chance. Let's see ... we got 15, 8, 10, 10, 9 and 7. I don't really like the very last row very much. It felt much more subdued back there to me, but I'm pretty sure that's because you're the tail end to go up the hills and so it just feels slower. Or am I just crazy?











​
After BTMRR we used our FP's for HMH before going on another favorite of mine -- strictly for the corny jokes. That's right, the infamous Jungle Cruise! As sad as I am to say it though, this was probably my worst experience on JC ever. It started out well enough. While we were getting into the boat I randomly quoted one of the jokes out loud ("_...watch your head and mind your step. and if you miss your step and hit your head, please mind your language. Disneyland is a family place..._") and the CM helping me in got a little chuckle out of that. Too bad our skipper was the most boring skipper in the universe. I really wanted to fall asleep. I have _never_ wanted to fall asleep on JC ever. But the worst part? I got another lesson in spraying water that I didn't know about. I have never actually seen the baby elephant at the end of the ride with Trader Sam spray water before. Well, not only did I see it this time, I was sprayed full force in my back. GOLLY! That water was cold. I got pretty wet. I'm very glad I turned around at that second, otherwise my camera would have gotten a shower and that would have *sucked*. There has to be a first time for everything and this was the first time I couldn't wait to get off of that darn boat!













... to be continued ...​


----------



## Belle Ella

By then we decided it was time to walk over to NOS to check in for our 2:15p lunch at BB. We did stop for a PhotoPass picture in front of the castle, something we also wanted to do again at night, but had to do during the day as well. It's one of the few photos that we got together. And maybe I'll share it later down the road when we get the PhotoPass CD. I can't wait to see them all. But as for BB, we checked in and asked for a waterside table which we were perfectly OK to wait for. The CM didn't even give us the standard 45 minute wait I hear all the time. We got 15-30 minutes and a party sitting next to us got 45-60 minutes but they had a very large party. When we were finally taken to our table we seated next to another large party right at the water. There had to be over 7 people. I had always thought they wouldn't accommodate parties larger than 4 by the water, but it was nice to be proven wrong if it were ever something I wanted to consider. What more can I say about our lunch at BB. It was wonderful as always, especially because I ordered my absolute favorite: the cajun blackened salmon and gumbo to start. Delicious! Too bad I scarfed down a lot of bread before our food arrived because once again I only hate about half of it. There was too much food! I have come to the conclusion that I would rather eat at BB as the last thing I do before I leave so I can take home some leftovers. Jason seemed to agree with me as he didn't finish his Monte Cristo sandwich either. I like to think I have somewhat bright ideas on occasion, lol.







​
Back to the rides we went after BB and we ended up going over to IJ to use our FP's from earlier. We also went back on BTMRR a couple of times for good measure. But by this point the weather was really starting to bite! Well, I only mean that it was getting colder and our sweaters were still in Jason's car because we hadn't felt like renting a locker. We were going to need them soon. So we decided to walk back towards the trams and the car to get them before continuing on for the night. We had plans to watch the fireworks, although we had yet to decide where from, and we wanted to try and fit in the parade as well. Of course, by this time people were already lined up along Main Street for the parade and there wasn't a lot of sitting room left on the curb. I ended up staying to stake out a good spot for us while he went off to go get our sweaters. It seemed like a good plan to me. To keep myself busy while he was gone I chatted with the people sitting near me and took photos of what I could while staying seated while it continued to get darker and colder.



































​
I loved actually being on Main Street to watch all of the lights come on as they happened. We also got to watch the Main Street Marching Band go by as the went by for the Flag Retreat ceremony which I have yet to ever take the time to watch. But, really, Main Street is gorgeous when all lit up on any day of the year, but the holidays just make it that much more breathtaking. As for me ... well, my wait got a little lonely but it was OK. He was gone for what seemed like forever, but he made it back before the parade would start with the added bonus of my sweater! I really need it by that point because I was fuh-reeeeee-zing! And I was told that I might end up having to sit in the back seat on the drive home because he had to give someone a ride. Uh ... what?! But that was really the last he mentioned of it and we settled in to watch the parade which I was so excited to see! It's been a very long time since I got to sit and watch a parade at Disneyland, seeing as I never had any desire to do any more than listen to Celebrate! as I walked by. And the Christmas Fantasy Parade did not disappoint. But once again I was left longing for my DSLR. It was a shame I decided to leave it behind on the only day I would be there at night!

But here are some photos anyway!

























































... to be continued ...​


----------



## Sherry E

I only have a quick second to pop in.  I'm going to start the Christmas thread, Part 2, really quickly (in case Part 1 reaches its limit while I am gone, and it might because the pages are moving faster and it's getting closer to that 250-page mark) and post something in my TR, and then I won't have time to get back onto the DIS until I get back home later in the week (either late on Wednesday or possibly Thursday, but we'll see).

I just wanted to say that "disjointed" is a good word for the snowflake turnstile decor.  I certainly think that 'flakes have their place in any kind of Christmasy, wintry overlay, but you're right.  The coloring is a bit disconnected from what's going on elsewhere in the park.  It doesn't match Main Street.  It doesn't match NOS.  It doesn't match ToonTown.  It almost feels to me like they didn't want to do anything character-oriented in that spot for the holidays, so they just stuck the snowflakes there so it didn't look empty.

But if they could do such clever, interesting character pumpkins for Halloween Time and put those above the turnstiles, I don't see why they couldn't do character snowmen - or snow people.  That way they could keep the snow theme, but it would be much more interesting to look at.  

I love those portly snowmen in the parade!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I only have a quick second to pop in.  I'm going to start the Christmas thread, Part 2, really quickly (in case Part 1 reaches its limit while I am gone, and it might because the pages are moving faster and it's getting closer to that 250-page mark) and post something in my TR, and then I won't have time to get back onto the DIS until I get back home later in the week (either late on Wednesday or possibly Thursday, but we'll see).
> 
> I just wanted to say that "disjointed" is a good word for the snowflake turnstile decor.  I certainly think that 'flakes have their place in any kind of Christmasy, wintry overlay, but you're right.  The coloring is a bit disconnected from what's going on elsewhere in the park.  It doesn't match Main Street.  It doesn't match NOS.  It doesn't match ToonTown.  It almost feels to me like they didn't want to do anything character-oriented in that spot for the holidays, so they just stuck the snowflakes there so it didn't look empty.
> 
> But if they could do such clever, interesting character pumpkins for Halloween Time and put those above the turnstiles, I don't see why they couldn't do character snowmen - or snow people.  That way they could keep the snow theme, but it would be much more interesting to look at.
> 
> I love those portly snowmen in the parade!!



 Sherry's going to Disneyland!! Sherry's going to Disneyland!!

I would so love to see some snowmen characters at the turnstiles. That could be so cute. And I know it would get me super excited just waiting to get in. Or ... how about some gingerbread characters! 

What I love most about those snowmen is that they make me think of the 7 Dwarfs, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Sherry's going to Disneyland!! Sherry's going to Disneyland!!
> 
> I would so love to see some snowmen characters at the turnstiles. That could be so cute. And I know it would get me super excited just waiting to get in. Or ... how about some gingerbread characters!
> 
> What I love most about those snowmen is that they make me think of the 7 Dwarfs, lol.



Yes, great idea!  They could certainly borrow the gingerbread character motif of some of their merchandise and put big ginger-people above the turnstiles!  Ginger people or snow people would be so much better than what they've got now, and it would fit much better with what they do for Halloween.

Thsoe parade snowmen do have little personalities of their own.  I just love their chubby cheeks!!

Anyway, I started Part 2 of the Christmas thread, so I will be anxious to see who posts the first photos in it (I may not find out until I get back!).


----------



## Belle Ella

I wont lie, I'm tempted to go do it right now  Just to be first, lol. Too bad I still have to edit all of the photos of decorations I took on Day 2 which was my DSLR day. I cannot wait to see those ones.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I wont lie, I'm tempted to go do it right now  Just to be first, lol. Too bad I still have to edit all of the photos of decorations I took on Day 2 which was my DSLR day. I cannot wait to see those ones.



Do it!!  Get in there with something!  Take something from your TR and copy it over there!  No one else is posting yet, I don't think.  You'll be the first!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I did. I just couldn't help myself. And I'm almost finished with typing up the last bit of Day 1 so I had the rest of the photos already listed out, lol.


----------



## where's_my_prince

awesome TR so far Jazz!!!!

i noticed a giant stuffed duffy on the parade float


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> awesome TR so far Jazz!!!!
> 
> i noticed a giant stuffed duffy on the parade float



Yup! He was keeping Donald Duck company!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Here are a few more photos from the Christmas Fantasy parade!













it's snow white!















































​
After the parade was over the rest of the night was about 2 things: getting photos in front of the castle and the tree, and getting a few more rides in before heading out for the night. I have no idea what order they went in but I remember we definitely hit up BTMRR (which is when we realized the Park closed an hour later than we thought originally) and JC. If you have never been on the Jungle Cruise at night, you are sorely missing out. Everything on that ride is so much better in the dark! The CM's have more fun, the jokes are funnier ... everything is just better! Our skipper was probably the best I've ever had and I remember Jason hanging back to say something to the CM's as we were leaving. They were very quick to say that JC at night is the best time to stop by and I'll stand by it!

Somehow I was still awake enough to stay past 8p, despite waking up before 5a with very little sleep over span of the weekend. Before we left we did make sure to get a PhotoPass picture in front of the castle and the big Christmas tree. I can't wait to see them on the account, so you'll have to wait as well. I have one more trip to fit on there before I even think about ordering the CD.



​
Now, before I close out *Day 1* I do have one last thing to mention. That pesky little 'friend' we had to give a ride home too and who might end up kicking me to the back seat. When we got back to the parking garage there was a surprise waiting for me in the front seat -- my very own Duffy!! I didn't get a photo of him safely buckled in the passenger seat, I was too excited to give him a big teddy bear hug! He was the best surprise of the weekend (or the weekend in my crazy schedule)!! I had completely forgotten that we had made a quick stop by DCA to check out some prices on the Mr. Potato Heads and I just had to point out Duffy while we were there. He's so cute and cuddly! I have to say we both (Duffy and I) kind of dozed off on the drive while listening to Christmas music. It was the perfect ending for the day, it was.


----------



## kaoden39

I spotted Jiminy Cricket on a float didn't I?  That is great.  I have never seen him at the park at all.  Not in a parade or anything.


----------



## Belle Ella

Yup, you sure did! I was so excitied to see Jiminy Cricket!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yup, you sure did! I was so excitied to see Jiminy Cricket!




Great minds think alike!!

Interesting email I got.  There is another website that has a store that they sell park things.  I am sure you know the one.  It had Duffy outfits from WDW.  Like a Canadian one, a Chinese one, etc.  They were so cute!!


----------



## Belle Ella

They had those outfits at DCA. I remember seeing ... 5 in all? The sailor outfit, the Canadian one, the Chinese one, a Mexican one, and some baseball clothes. Too bad they didn't have a Christmas outfit for Duffy that was seperate from the smaller Duffy bear that came with them. That would have been cute. I hope they come out with more soon.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> They had those outfits at DCA. I remember seeing ... 5 in all? The sailor outfit, the Canadian one, the Chinese one, a Mexican one, and some baseball clothes. Too bad they didn't have a Christmas outfit for Duffy that was seperate from the smaller Duffy bear that came with them. That would have been cute. I hope they come out with more soon.



I am sure they will.  There is a huge market for them.  It makes me glad I sew.  My Duffy will have a wardrobe.


----------



## Belle Ella

It's reason enough for me to give sewing a try. Duffy needs new clothes. But I'll probably mess everything up. I'm generally no good at making things. I'll just wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> It's reason enough for me to give sewing a try. Duffy needs new clothes. But I'll probably mess everything up. I'm generally no good at making things. I'll just wait to see what they come up with.



You light be amazed at yourself.


----------



## amamax2

*Sigh*

Loving your TR, as always, Jazz.  I always feel so warm and fuzzy afterwards, if the makes sense...like a good novel.

If I'm not overstepping in making this comment....It is so cool to see the contrast in the picture with Jason from this trip compared with the last trip.  In those, you could see the relationship was new - you both seemed extremely happy - but like you didn't really know how to be with each other - how close to stand in the picture, where to put your hands, etc.  In this one, you clearly are so comfortable now.

And your pictures are AMAZING - I cannot believe what you can do with a camera.  You make me feel completely inadequate....hey, maybe your TR doesn't make me feel so warm and fuzzy after all.  

Can't wait for the next installment!




Belle Ella said:


> It's reason enough for me to give sewing a try. Duffy needs new clothes.



At least some pants, poor thing.  I was shocked that you only bought him a top and were parading him around like that.  


Keep it coming, pretty please.


----------



## Belle Ella

amamax2 said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Loving your TR, as always, Jazz.  I always feel so warm and fuzzy afterwards, if the makes sense...like a good novel.
> 
> If I'm not overstepping in making this comment....It is so cool to see the contrast in the picture with Jason from this trip compared with the last trip.  In those, you could see the relationship was new - you both seemed extremely happy - but like you didn't really know how to be with each other - how close to stand in the picture, where to put your hands, etc.  In this one, you clearly are so comfortable now.
> 
> And your pictures are AMAZING - I cannot believe what you can do with a camera.  You make me feel completely inadequate....hey, maybe your TR doesn't make me feel so warm and fuzzy after all.
> 
> Can't wait for the next installment!





AW. You've put a big old smile on my face. I'm glad you enjoy it! I know how I feel after a really good book so that's pretty high praise. And don't worry, it's not overstepping.  Especially since it's true. We were still getting to know each other back in September (was that really almost 3 months ago?) and a lot has changed since then. So glad you love the pictures! I know what you feel about them making you feel inadequate at times. I get the same feeling from others which is probably what really made me cave and ask for a new lens for Christmas! It's a fun thing to learn a little more about.

Working on the start of day #2 right now! There will be tons more photos this time around.



amamax2 said:


> At least some pants, poor thing.  I was shocked that you only bought him a top and were parading him around like that.
> 
> 
> Keep it coming, pretty please.



 That's too funny. Even more funny is the sailor outfit didn't come with pants! I'll have to get the safari outfit next time so we can be ready for Indy. Then he'll have shorts!


----------



## kaoden39

Honestly if you learn to sew the pants are the easiest things to make.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Honestly if you learn to sew the pants are the easiest things to make.



Alrighty!! I think my resolution this year will be to learn to sew, and make some pants for Duffy!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Alrighty!! I think my resolution this year will be to learn to sew, and make some pants for Duffy!



I'll look for an easy pattern next time I go to a store that sells patterns.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I'll look for an easy pattern next time I go to a store that sells patterns.



Yay. That sounds awesome, Michele!

Just seconds away from posting the start of day 2!


----------



## Belle Ella

*Day 2* was going to be the first of my 2 solo and shorter Disney days. The problem with my 'weekend' being during the week when it came to visiting Jason was the fact that he has to work during the week. Alright, alright, somebody might have 'taken a day off' on Monday but he did have to go back to work on Tuesday which left me to fend for myself during the daytime until he got off. My original plan was to attempt to make it in time to enjoy one last Magic Morning before becoming a first time AP holder, and I had pre-purchased a 3-day Park Hopper for this very reason. Well, let's just say by the time I woke up and even felt like doing anything close to getting ready to get going in the morning this just wasn't going to happen. Oh well, at least I had the option! But I did get up eventually. After breakfast (another morning of delicious Pop Tarts and orange juice) we both got ready and said goodbye. I definitely think I got the better deal! Disneyland beats going to work any day of the week. But hey, considering he's had Disney days while I've had to work ... let's just say we're even now.  But I did have every intention of leaving early so we would have time together after he got off work.

I had four goals for myself for the day, and they were as follows:

1. Upgrade my PH to a PAP.
2. Take my DSLR and get as many decoration photos as I could.
3. Meet up with fellow DIS'er merrrydeath who was there with her mom.
4. Get an outfit for Duffy. I wasn't going to bring him with me for a day with nothing to wear!​
I suppose I could also add '_not getting lost_' to the list, but I just didn't feel like including it. I've always been somewhat directionally challenged and this would be my first time driving to DLR for the day and using the parking garage on my own. I was a little worried I would get lost. But then I remembered I have a GPS. That thing has been a lifesaver for me and I had no trouble at all getting myself to the Mickey & Friends parking structure. I was actually excited to park on the Daisy Level and instead of using that card they give you to keep track of where I parked I decided to take a photo instead. I like Daisy Duck. Too bad I didn't keep the photo, lol. I got there pretty close to general opening and unlike the previous day when we hopped right on to the trams I had to wait, and wait, and wait as 3 trams filled up before I was able to get on. It was a shame because I was one tiny little person and I could have easily fit on one before then because there was room for one person every now and again but I don't like pushing my way through people like that. I had to remind myself: I will soon be an AP holder, there's no need to be in any kind of a hurry. The good thing was they had the trams lined up one right after another so it wasn't really that long before I was on board and all ready to go.

The lines were nice and short at the turnstiles and before long I was walking down Main Street with a quick stop to get a locker! I had no idea that they had re-done the lockers on Main Street and now you get to pick your own code. I'm pretty glad about that seeing as I could never remember them before. But the buttons for pushing them on the locker don't always register very well, I noticed. After texting Meredith to let her know I was there and find a time to meet up my next stop was the AP Processing Center at the Plaza Pavilion to upgrade my PH to something I never thought I would be able to call my own, an AP! I even made the call to go all out for the Premium AP so I would never have to worry about blackout dates and the free parking as well. It will still pay for itself considering how much use I plan to get out of it over the next 12 months. It's just a shame that we Northern California residents can't do the payment plan option as well as Southern California residents. But that was why I saved up money beforehand. Smart thinking, Jazz! Smart thinking. I guess I picked the best time to go in and upgrade. There was no line and I was able to just walk right in. It was hard not to skip over the the counter so we could get started. Who am I kidding. I totally skipped. The actual process of upgrading went smoothly. The CM didn't ask that many questions, just which AP I was upgrading to, what day I activated my PH and where I went first, Disneyland or DCA. They were all very simple questions to answer and I didn't mind at all. I was getting an AP for crying out lout. She could have had a list of questions and I wouldn't have cared. The next thing I knew I was getting my photo taken and she was handing over my brand spanking new AP!!

I snapped this pictures on my way out ...







​
 The first thing I did was text Jason to let him know I officially had it in my hands and then I was just dying to go use it already. I was very tempted to simply walk back out of the Park and then back in just so I could use it for the first time, but I settled for using it to get a FP as soon as I could. What ride I would grab an FP first was a pretty easy decision. I just had to get one for BTMRR! I have become addicted to that ride. In fact, I think it has officially eclipsed my love for Indy which I did not think would be possible. Kudos to Jason for getting me to actually get on. So off to Frontierland I went! 





There it is!!​
Along the way I stopped to enjoy some appropriately themed Christmas decorations that I absolutely adore!



























​
In the meantime I had heard back from Meredith and she and her family were in Toontown after they finished a tour of Fantasyland so I told her to let me know where she was headed afterward and we'd try and meet up. As for me? Why, I was heading to see my still-beloved Indy! I went ahead and stood in stand-by again although today I could definitely take advantage of the single rider line. But the posted wait was only 10 minutes so I figured why not. And it only ended up being about 9 minutes (I entered the queue at 10:20a and got in the vehicle at 10:29a), and I got to drive again! It's safe to say the white was actually shorter than that seeing as I stopped on occasion to try and get a photo, letting people pass me by, but that's just a technicality.















​
On my way out of IJ I noticed I had a text from merrrydeath who was over at Santa's Reindeer Round Up so I went off on my way to go say hello! I took a couple of photos before I spotted her and her mom and then after that we just had to decide what to do. I had met her before when we went to a Rocky Horror showing back in October so it was fun to see her again and her mom was very nice!















​
We ended up walking back to NOS where we first went on POTC. I completely remember the very end of the ride where I was telling Meredith how I never noticed that pirate shot water from his gun until the day before when once again, I was directly in the line of fire! Go figure, right? After hat we took the back way (towards the bathrooms) while heading over to HM to grab FP's and then just walk on anyway. We even stopped to take a couple of photos at the Court of Angels before heading over to HMH. I'm kind of sad they are using the Court of Angels as another little shop area. It's such a wonderful place for photos. Why can;t they either keep using it as a photo spot for Tiana, or at the very least have a PhotoPass opportunity over there. It's gorgeous. At least the ornament racks didn't get in the way of a couple of photos.





















... to be continued ...​


----------



## kaoden39

I think that I love the themed wreaths the most.


----------



## Belle Ella

What I loved the most should be in my next updated  But I love that it wasn't just generic wreaths everywhere, but that each one tied in with the land it was found in!


----------



## Belle Ella

By the time the three of us exited from HMH Meredith and her mom were going to head off and get lunch. I was very tempted to join them when they asked, but I really wanted to get in some of that picture taking that I told myself I was going to do and the more I put it off the the less likely I knew I would be to get anything at all. So, we parted ways with plans to meet up again sometime before they had the Holiday tour and I had to leave for the day. We thought it would be cool to do a PhotoPass photo together, although at that point we had not decided where.

So I was back on my own at this point and since I was already in NOS I figured there was no better place for me to start photographing the decorations. It's hard for me to say I love the decorations in one area more than another, but the decorations in NOS are definitely up at the top of my list if I absolutely had to rank them. I just love the color schemes and the use of the masks. The whole area just seems to sparkle to me!







































​
Just gorgeous!!

I couldn't go too long in between rides, however, and after that I had to go check out BTMRR where I got the very last row all to my lonesome. I still stand by my belief that the very last row in the very last car (15) is the slowest of them all, but some CM's seem to disagree with me, lol. Either way, I still love this ride! And you know what happened this day that didn't happen the previous day when I was there with Jason? The waterfall was working!! It just reinforced my idea that they probably turn the water off on the colder days, but it's possible that it was just not working. I had to text Jason to let him know what he was missing out on, lol.



​
After BTMRR I went back to take some photos of the reindeer at Reindeer Round Up since I didn't get any before when I went to meet up with Meredith. This wasn't the first time I had seen Reindeer, but it's still not something that you see every day. And they are just too cute! There was even an extra little reindeer friend, only he wasn't a reindeer at all!





















































it's pluto!

... to be continued ...​


----------



## kaoden39

Hehehehe!!  I love that picture of you and reindeer Pluto.  I must admit I stole all of your pictures of the masks and posted them on tumblr.  I had to share them with some WDW fans that have never seen DLR and NOS.


----------



## Belle Ella

I can always count on Michele to be reading!! 



kaoden39 said:


> Hehehehe!!  I love that picture of you and reindeer Pluto.  I must admit I stole all of your pictures of the masks and posted them on tumblr.  I had to share them with some WDW fans that have never seen DLR and NOS.



 No worries, so long as you let me know. I absolutely love those masks and I wish I had photographed them all, but I didn't. But hey, I'm going back so I can remedy that. And with a new lens as well!! NOS is just gorgeous -- anytime of the year!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Beautiful pictures as always!!  Reading your report & seeing the pictures makes me crave the holidays at Disneyland even more so.......heavy sigh.  I'll just have to live thru these TR's to fill that need for now.


----------



## FlameGirl

Belle Ella said:


> And with a new lens as well!! NOS is just gorgeous -- anytime of the year!



What kind of lens are you getting?  I actually rented a lens to teat drive it for my trip and fell in love with it. Hard.


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Beautiful pictures as always!!  Reading your report & seeing the pictures makes me crave the holidays at Disneyland even more so.......heavy sigh.  I'll just have to live thru these TR's to fill that need for now.



Thank you Laurie! Do you have any idea if/when you'll be able to get in a Holiday fix of your own? Some day, some day!



FlameGirl said:


> What kind of lens are you getting?  I actually rented a lens to teat drive it for my trip and fell in love with it. Hard.



I'm getting a Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 for Christmas and I am so excited about it. I've borrowed someone's in the past and I am just dying for one of my own. I'm so excited to have it in time for my New Year's trip. I'll really have an excuse to go crazy with photos, just '_testing it out_'!


----------



## FlameGirl

THAT is the exact lens that I rented. I luuuuuuurved it. I'm looking into buying it now too.


----------



## Belle Ella

FlameGirl said:


> THAT is the exact lens that I rented. I luuuuuuurved it. I'm looking into buying it now too.



 Awesome to hear you loved it!! I am just giddy knowing I'm actually going to get it. I haven't gotten a new lens in a very long time but I really want to branch out from the kit lens it came with. It's served me well but there's only so much you can do with it, you know?


----------



## FlameGirl

Belle Ella said:


> Awesome to hear you loved it!! I am just giddy knowing I'm actually going to get it. I haven't gotten a new lens in a very long time but I really want to branch out from the kit lens it came with. It's served me well but there's only so much you can do with it, you know?



The kit lens is nice but I totally get it. And I found that especially at DL where so much that I wanted to photograph was dim at best, having that nice wide aperture really made for dream shooting. 

I'm currently working a deal with the place I rented it through to purchase it - they said they'd give me credit for renting it toward the purchase price.


----------



## Belle Ella

FlameGirl said:


> The kit lens is nice but I totally get it. And I found that especially at DL where so much that I wanted to photograph was dim at best, having that nice wide aperture really made for dream shooting.
> 
> I'm currently working a deal with the place I rented it through to purchase it - they said they'd give me credit for renting it toward the purchase price.



I would sure hope they would do that! Otherwise it would be like paying for it twice, lol. But it's a perfect lens for Disneyland. I had totally forgot about the lens for a bit and looking at your photos and Laura's as well completely reminded me that I wanted a new lens. So I will be prepared for Disneyland this time!


----------



## FlameGirl

That's nice of you to say. :


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## kaoden39

Of course I have been here.  I am a faithful follower!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Of course I have been here.  I am a faithful follower!!



 Yay!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yay!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Thank you Laurie! Do you have any idea if/when you'll be able to get in a Holiday fix of your own? Some day, some day!



Mike says the next time we plan a trip, it will be during the holidays.......so whenever that is.......lol


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Mike says the next time we plan a trip, it will be during the holidays.......so whenever that is.......lol



 Well, at least it's a start!!


----------



## RedRosePrincess

Your pictures from NOS are gorgeous! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Belle Ella

RedRosePrincess said:


> Your pictures from NOS are gorgeous! Can't wait to see more.



Thank you!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Isn't Pluto just so adorable with his little reindeer antlers on? He's so festive. I did take another photo at Big Thunder Ranch since they had another PhotoPass opportunity right at the entrance (I think I'm a little too old for Santa photos -- that just would have been creepy) before going to the other side for some more photos. I think I ended up spending a good 10 minutes just debating about whether or not I should grab some food while I was there. I have been dying to try some of the BBQ from Big Thunder Ranch, but in the end I decided against it. That's what my next trip is for. When I don't have my DSLR in my hands. That would just be messy! One thing I did forget to photograph were these little placards they had posted with little reindeer facts. They were very cute!



































​
When I was satisfied with what photos I got for the time being I continued up the little side path towards Fantasyland so I could get photographs of the wreaths that decorate the plaza and promenade right in front of IASWH. While walking by on our way to IASWH I made a mental not to come back and photograph each and every one of them. They are all different, and some very clearly correlate to different Countries, parts of the world, etc. They fit in very well with the theme of IASW. There was a really big flaw in my plan to take these photos at this particular time: the sun was out and it was warming up fast! Let's just say I was regretting the decision to wear a long sleeved thermal for the day. Especially since the promenade area is all sun and hardly any shade at all. I got pretty warm!





good ol' u.s.a.

















england

















my guess would be china





























... to be continued ...​


----------



## kaoden39

I love how the color schemes change as well as the designs.  I sincerely hope Disney pays the designers well because they really deserve it.


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> It's just a shame that we Northern California residents can't do the payment plan option as well as Southern California residents.


It really is   Funny thing - I was on the Disneyland.com website today checking out the hopper prices (for DD15, and for her friend that she's bringing) and if you put a 3 day hopper in your shopping cart, a pop-up comes up that says "hey, did you know if you spend $143 more you can upgrade to Deluxe AP?"  I thought that was funny.


----------



## Belle Ella

tdashgirl said:


> It really is   Funny thing - I was on the Disneyland.com website today checking out the hopper prices (for DD15, and for her friend that she's bringing) and if you put a 3 day hopper in your shopping cart, a pop-up comes up that says "hey, did you know if you spend $143 more you can upgrade to Deluxe AP?"  I thought that was funny.



I think they were trying to tell you something ... that you weren't spending enough money!! 



kaoden39 said:


> I love how the color schemes change as well as the designs.  I sincerely hope Disney pays the designers well because they really deserve it.



Everything is always so perfect! It's just like the schemes of each of the different parts of the world inside IASW. No two areas are exactly the same.


----------



## Belle Ella

Before we move on here are a few more of the wreaths decorating the promenade in front of IASW ...

































hello canada!











​
I don't always know exactly what is running through my mind when I decide where to go next. There is usual no other rhyme or reason than I felt like it, but since I was already in the area I grabbed the second best Disneyland snack according to me (churro) and veered to the left towards Tomorrowland. Actually, the whole reason behind this venture to my least-loved-Land was to keep an eye out for the penny machine located in the Little Green Men store. I am still on a pressed penny mission for my cousin who is using them to make jewelry and this one in particular had been out of commission during my last trip so I thought I would try again. Alas, no luck! It still wasn't working and at least this time they had some yellow tape covering the coin slot. I have a feeling I wont be very successful getting her entire list of pennies at this rate!

At that moment in time there wasn't anything to hold my interest in Tomorrowland so I just kept walking back towards the Castle. And you'll never guess who what duo I saw there! No really, I want you to guess, even though you'll probably see the photo before you even read this. I just like to give everyone an unfair advantage I guess, lol. But there must have been a magnetic pull on me toward Sleeping Beauty Castle because Snow White was out! The strange part, however, was who she was accompanied by. It's a shame I hadn't gotten there a few minutes earlier (darn my cousin's pressed penny quest!) so I could have gotten a photo before they left. But here she is, Snow White out and about with her stepmother, The Queen!



​
That really brightened my day even more!

After seeing Snow White and The Queen out I was very much in the mood to get a couple of character photos. I ended up taking a route back to the lockers that took me through the shops so I could escape the sun (and keep an eye out for CM's with pin lanyards for trading) where I had to stop and take a photo of this tree and the adorable ornaments.







​
I just loved it, and I especially loved that it matched the clothes that it was on display with as far as the color scheme went. But can you see why I photographed that particular ornament? It totally reminded me of the DIS!

Now I have no idea what I went to get from my locker, but I do know that my next stop was to see which characters were out in the winter finery! I remember how bummed I was back in September when I didn't get every one of Mickey and friends in their Halloween costumes and I really didn't want that to be the case again for Christmas. But if it were my goal would be to get photos with Mickey and Minnie for sure, even if it meant getting into the longest line imaginable! Luckily for me, this wasn't the case. The first character that I saw was a very tiny Minnie Mouse and her line was pretty short so I hopped in to say hello.



​
Can you spot who is in the background? Of course it was Mickey Mouse! He had just popped back out from off stage and was moving with a purpose towards City Hall which meant he had no line yet! Talk about good timing, right? I was so excited. I hung around after I got my photo with Mickey to try and get some solo shots of him in between kids which can be a tricky thing to do since it technically looks like you're taking photos of other peoples children.  Which I most definitely don't do, but it can be a tricky line to walk if you want solo character photos which I absolutely love to have. But I also don't want anyone to think I'm some creep or to get in trouble or anything. Is there any rule stated somewhere that you can't take a photo if your family isn't with the character, lol. One of the CM's spoke up and asked me if I was with the family who was running up to see Mickey while I took a couple of quick photos over their heads, which is what I told her I was doing. No harm no foul and if anyone ever does give me grief about it I have children-free photos to show if necessary. But I never want to be in the way so I left after that seeing as I got the photos that I wanted.







​
After seeing Mickey and Minnie I was content with my character photos for the time being which meant it was time to get a few more rides in. I was still trying to keep out of the sun so I meandered through the shops along Main Street once more, stopping to take photos every now and again of particular trees that I really adored. Just like the decorations that vary throughout the different Lands, the decorations in these shops all varied as well and I thought they tied in nicely to whatever they sold.

Like these that adorned a tree at the Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor ...

















i finally remembered to get a photo or two of "penny"



​
And what would be more fitting than these from the tree at Coca-Cola Refreshment Corner ...









... to be continued ...​


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> A five minute wait it definitely was not, but I suppose they can't fit the word "walk on" in that little wait time display, can they? I did learn something new about POTC, something that (a) I didn't know was completely possible and (b) I feel rather idiotic for not noticing before, but at the very end of the ride when the pirates are shooting at one another I did not realize that the very last guy who aims his gun at you shoots water! How it is possible in all my years of experiencing this ride I did not notice this little fact just boggles my mind. And it was something I would learn first hand more than once over this 3-day span.




I just have to comment on this before I get any further. When I first went to DL in '96, I know there was a pirate at the end that shoots water, cause I got hit in the face with it! Then this time I thought they had taken that away, cause we didn't see it once, and we went on that ride 6 or 7 times I think.


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I just have to comment on this before I get any further. When I first went to DL in '96, I know there was a pirate at the end that shoots water, cause I got hit in the face with it! Then this time I thought they had taken that away, cause we didn't see it once, and we went on that ride 6 or 7 times I think.



So you learned the same way I did!! He's still there, it's definitely not a new pirate but I just never knew he shot water before.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I'm kind of excited to find he is still there, cause I waited for it every time, but nothing. It must be a rare thing to happen and we both just got lucky! Lol


----------



## Belle Ella

You and me ... we're special


----------



## kaoden39

I love the tree from the Gibson Girl.  The old fashioned ornaments are so beautiful.


----------



## Belle Ella

Isn't it?! I loved the color pallete most of all. It really made me want ice cream, even if that would have been a horrible idea for me.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Isn't it?! I loved the color pallete most of all. It really made me want ice cream, even if that would have been a horrible idea for me.



I so understand it though.  And the Coca Cola Corner all of the reds?  I love Coca Cola Corner and their chili bread bowls.  Yummy.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I so understand it though.  And the Coca Cola Corner all of the reds?  I love Coca Cola Corner and their chili bread bowls.  Yummy.



Oh those are so yummy! I was tempted to get one right when I was done taking that photo, but in my next update you'll see why I didn't. I love them even more now that I can get the bread and chili separate so even once the chili is long gone I can munch on the bread bowl and carry it around with me.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Oh those are so yummy! I was tempted to get one right when I was done taking that photo, but in my next update you'll see why I didn't. I love them even more now that I can get the bread and chili separate so even once the chili is long gone I can munch on the bread bowl and carry it around with me.



I didn't know you could get it separate.  Oh that is the way to go for sure.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I didn't know you could get it separate.  Oh that is the way to go for sure.



I didn't either until someone mentioned doing that here on the DIS. So I asked back in September and they did it for me! I got a lot of comments while I was walking around with an empty bread bowl in my hands on my way out of the Park that day. It was nice to munch on for my walk back to the HOJO.


----------



## kaoden39

I can bet that you got a few funny looks over that one indeed.  I will have mine that way next time.  It would be great to have the bread to pick at later.


----------



## Belle Ella

It may have looked funny, but it was the smartest thing I did all day!


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> I didn't either until someone mentioned doing that here on the DIS. So I asked back in September and they did it for me! I got a lot of comments while I was walking around with an empty bread bowl in my hands on my way out of the Park that day. It was nice to munch on for my walk back to the HOJO.


Yes!  I learned that tip on one of the threads here too


----------



## Belle Ella

tdashgirl said:


> Yes!  I learned that tip on one of the threads here too



We're all full of handy dandy information on the DIS!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sigh. I'm a little bummed out right now regarding my photos from the rest of Day#2! I've been editing them and something just felt 'off' but I couldn't place what it was. Well, I finally figured it out. For some reason I changed my ISO to 1600 and I forgot to change it back. The photos are still great but it's definitely there.

AHHHH!

I'm so glad I'm going back right now. I can fix this and have a new lens to play with.


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


>



Sherry!!!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


>





Belle Ella said:


> Sherry!!!



Ok, I just have to say, every time I see someone on this side of the DIS post the little banana emoticon, I almost fall off my seat laughing.

On the WDW side, trip planners talk about something called the "banana dance."  Seriously, go do a search over there.  Then be prepared to forever let this guy go.

PS Welcome home Sherry!


----------



## Belle Ella

amamax2 said:


> Ok, I just have to say, every time I see someone on this side of the DIS post the little banana emoticon, I almost fall off my seat laughing.
> 
> On the WDW side, trip planners talk about something called the "banana dance."  Seriously, go do a search over there.  Then be prepared to forever let this guy go.
> 
> PS Welcome home Sherry!



 I don't think I want to check!


----------



## Belle Ella

Well this is just poopy! I had the majority of my next update completed and my internet shut down and of course I didn't have it all copied 

I suppose I'll just try again tomorrow.


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> I don't think I want to check!



Good call.  Keep the innocence..kids grow up too fast these days.  



Belle Ella said:


> Well this is just poopy! I had the majority of my next update completed and my internet shut down and of course I didn't have it all copied
> 
> I suppose I'll just try again tomorrow.



Well, that stinks!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> Well this is just poopy! I had the majority of my next update completed and my internet shut down and of course I didn't have it all copied
> 
> I suppose I'll just try again tomorrow.
> __________________



After having this happen one too many times I started writing mine offline then copying them here...way too much work to re-write and I always feel like the "lost version" was better.


----------



## Belle Ella

It doesn't happen to me often enough for me to go through the hassle of typing it in another format. It's just easier to here because it will auto-link things for me at the click of a button. I have more problems with my word processors crashing than I do with my internet. I usually just copy it as I go along so if it crashes I can just paste it again (and most of the time Firefox will relaunch with my text still there) and don't always have a problem with it.


----------



## Belle Ella

OK, so I haven't been in a TR update kind of mood lately. I'm wondering if anyone other than 'the usual suspects' is still interested in me finishing this, lol.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I been away at WDW for over a week and you got most of your TR done. I read most of your TR and see that you had a great time down there. All of your photos of the wreaths and trees are very nice and glad to read your TR Jazz.


----------



## Hawleys

Belle Ella said:


> OK, so I haven't been in a TR update kind of mood lately. I'm wondering if anyone other than 'the usual suspects' is still interested in me finishing this, lol.



As a longtime lurker and very occasional poster on your thread, I will speak up for all the folks who have been checking every day for an update. 

Hoping for more...


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> I been away at WDW for over a week and you got most of your TR done. I read most of your TR and see that you had a great time down there. All of your photos of the wreaths and trees are very nice and glad to read your TR Jazz.



Thanks Bret! I hope you had an awesome time at WDW! I'll have to go check out your thread on that (and a happy belated birthday by the way!!).



Hawleys said:


> As a longtime lurker and very occasional poster on your thread, I will speak up for all the folks who have been checking every day for an update.
> 
> Hoping for more...



I have a serious case of the winter blues I do, and it has effected my TR! Glad to see you're still checking in! I hope everything is going well for you.

I'll see if I can get up the next part that never was today. If I'm going to finish this TR now would be best before my insane week of work and Christmas kicks in. Then it wont be long before I'm on my way back to SoCal!


----------



## kaoden39

I know a great way to get over the winter blues.  Work on your trip report.

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Belle Ella

You think that will do it, Michele? Well, alrighty. I'll give it a go. Plus I have put on some Christmas tunes and I am going to try and put up our tree (fake) all by my lonesome. We'll see how this goes and if I'm left without any broken bones (or more sprained fingers) when all is said and done.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> You think that will do it, Michele? Well, alrighty. I'll give it a go. Plus I have put on some Christmas tunes and I am going to try and put up our tree (fake) all by my lonesome. We'll see how this goes and if I'm left without any broken bones (or more sprained fingers) when all is said and done.



Looking at all those pretty Christmas decorations in the pictures is bound to brighten your day.  Good luck with that tree and I think you have amazing spirit doing it yourself.


----------



## Belle Ella

Here are a couple more of my photos from my stroll along the shops of Main Street. I wont lie, I took these ones as an excuse (not as though one is really needed) to look at sweets I knew I couldn't eat but wanted anyway a little longer.



















​
Around this time I sent Meredith another text to see when she wanted to meet up for a PhotoPass photo. She and her mom had the Holiday tour booked for later that afternoon and I would be leaving shortly thereafter so the sooner the better. It turns out they had just left Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln and were going to make their way to the Enchanted Tiki Room. It was pretty perfect, logistically speaking, since we were both in the same vicinity and wouldn't have to cross the entire park to meet up again. And of course, I love the Tiki Room and always will. There's just something fun about singing birds and flowers that just makes me smile, tap my foot, and sing along! I actually ended up spotting them on Main Street which is usually a hard thing to do considering how many people there are at any given moment. I'm sure it helped knowing what they were wearing, lol. When we got to the Tiki Room a show had just started so we had plenty of time to grab some Dole Whips (or the float in my case) and be fascinated by the fact that the whip part is hollow.

If memory serves me correctly her mom had never been to the Tiki Room before so it was fun to see her reaction to it and watch her foot bounce along to the music. But hey, mine was too. Like I said, I love it! But I think another reason I love it so much is because of the song they sing while you're leave. Can you think of a reason why?





Heigh Ho, heigh ho, it's out the door you go,
We hope you've all enjoyed the show heigh ho, heigh ho,
Heigh ho heigh ho, heigh ho, keep marching in a row,
Don't stop to look or read a book heigh ho, heigh ho,
Heigh ho heigh ho, heigh ho, just lift your feet and go,
You sing this song, you march along, heigh ho, heigh ho,
Heigh ho heigh ho, heigh ho, step lively not so slow,
Come back again we'll see you then, heigh ho, heigh ho,
Heigh ho heigh ho, heigh ho, make room for our next show,
There's boats outside go take a ride heigh ho, heigh ho,
Heigh ho heigh ho, heigh ho, it's out the door you go,
We hope you've all enjoyed the show, heigh ho, heigh ho! ​
So once we left the Tiki Room we started thinking about where to go for our PhotoPass picture! I'm starting to think this would be a fun idea for any time I meet DIS'ers at DLR for the fun of it. And maybe some day I will have my LGMH again (which I somehow managed to lose before my trip in September 2010). It was a rather had decision, trying to figure out what photo spot we wanted. I already had a few in front of the Castle and in front of the Christmas Tree but we ended up going for the Partners Statue at the Hub which would work as the best of both worlds because the Castle is in the background. But of course once we get there we find it completely overrun with people! It looked as though a huge tour group had stopped there for a bit and we couldn't even find the PP photographer for a minute. But of course once we did he was able to clear some space in front of the statue so we could get our photo in. Now, this was one of the most bizarre encounters with a PP photographer I have ever had, although I can't decide if this was a good thing or a bad thing. Normally I have a hard time figuring out what to do in photos -- I tend to kind of freeze and just stand there whenever I have my photo taken which is a big reason why I prefer to stay _behind_ the camera. I think Meredith has told me she's the same way about feeling awkward in cameras. Well, this particular PP photographer ended up posing us which was pretty hilarious actually. Bizarre, but hilarious, if you can have both at the same time.

Maybe when we order that disc we'll share it with you all! But for not it will have to wait until January 

Now it was time for me to enjoy a couple more rides! I was already watching the clock until I needed to leave and I had to make sure I got in another round of BTMRR so I went to redeem my Fast Pass! The one thing that I really loved during this trip was that the FP for BTMRR took you directly to the stairs, rather than what I experienced back in September of having to walk side by side with those on standby all the way to the little 'bridge' and then joining them in the same line. Once again I got row 10! I think I have come to the conclusion that I like the first row of each car, but I suppose I'm not really that picky.











​
I took a little time to myself to browse through the shops in Frontierland as well. I was mainly keeping an eye out for some Christmas ornaments but I didn't find too many that I wanted. Although, in retrospect, I wish I had grabbed a couple of their mini sets for small trees now that I have found mine and it's sitting in our living room as a temporary replacement for the larger tree we have yet to put up (5 days before Christmas). What I did walk away with were some Christmas cards to send out. But of course, I didn't think to photograph them. But they are in this photo, just to the left of the tree!



​
Up next was a little bit of a variance for me. I really miss the fact that I didn't get to really enjoy my first Christmas at DLR back in 2003 when my family and I were staying at the Grand Californian and I really wanted to stop by to just sit in the lobby for a while and see the Christmas tree. So I figured that if I was to do that, I might as well stop by DCA as well. And besides, wasn't one of the goals for the day to get Duffy something to wear so he wouldn't have to run around all nakey with me the next day? Well, of course it was, so I hopped, skipped, and jumped my way across the Esplanade to use my PAP for the first time at DCA!











​
Now, is it just me or is there anyone else out there who hopes that when this big expansion with Cars Land is all said and done that they can put a little more effort into the seasonal decorations over at DCA? Well, that sure is my hope, it is. I was pretty focused on my deisre to get back to Paradise Pier so I could see Duffy and get him something cute to wear. But I was so, so, so unbelievably exited when upon my arrival the Green Army Men were out and training some new recruits for Andy's toy soldier army. I have been dying to see them out at DCA with my own two eyes for quite some time now. What an awesome surprise it was!! And entertaining to boot!







​
But I was successful at finding Duffy a new outfit! He now gets to wear his little Sailor clothes like "Big Duffy". I just wish DLR had a wider variety for his wardrobe. There wasn't a lot to choose from, and they didn't even have any Christmas wear for Duffy! I find that to be a tragedy, I do. But seeing Big Duffy was so much fun! I have yet to see how they turned out on the PP card, but they are some of my favorite from the day for sure.





... to be continued ...​


----------



## kaoden39

I love all of the Main Street decorations.

Aren't those shops in Frontierland fun?  I love them so much.  I usually visit them at least once during every trip.  I could spend a day in all of the shops in Disneyland.  I think I did last trip.  There are some shops that always seem way to busy for my taste, one of the main ones for over crowding is the big one in Tomorrowland.  And upon typing this I realize that all of the shops in Tomorroland seem to be over crowded.


----------



## Belle Ella

I don't venture over to Tomorrowland often, especially not the shops, but what I usually find very, very, very crowded is the one right next to te POTC exit in NOS! That is insane with all of the NBC stuff. But the construction of the Frontierland shops is just too cool between the support beams, the uneven wooden boads on the floor. It's very fitting! And usually not very crowded at all.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I don't venture over to Tomorrowland often, especially not the shops, but what I usually find very, very, very crowded is the one right next to te POTC exit in NOS! That is insane with all of the NBC stuff. But the construction of the Frontierland shops is just too cool between the support beams, the uneven wooden boads on the floor. It's very fitting! And usually not very crowded at all.



You are so right about the NOS shops.  I think that the theming in Fland is amazing.  There is always something that interests me in there.  Heck, I can find things I want in any of the shops, now buying them is another story.  I swear the next time I go I am buying myself things.


----------



## Belle Ella

I didn't do a lot of shopping for myself this year, surprisingly. Most of what I bought were gifts requested by others for me to pick up for them. I did get Duffy his clothes and then the Christmas cards, but that's really it. I kind of wish I had done a little more for myself.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I didn't do a lot of shopping for myself this year, surprisingly. Most of what I bought were gifts requested by others for me to pick up for them. I did get Duffy his clothes and then the Christmas cards, but that's really it. I kind of wish I had done a little more for myself.



I am always buying for everyone else, and I did get more this trip than I normally do but that is another story.  But, I think on my next trip I want to get the kitchen stuff.  I want to do my kitchen in Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Belle Ella

I love the kitchen stuff. I kind of buy stuff like that in spurts so when I move out I'll be all set!! Yeah, my place will be overrun with Disney. And I'm sure I wont be living 'alone' but anyone else will just have to deal with it.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I love the kitchen stuff. I kind of buy stuff like that in spurts so when I move out I'll be all set!! Yeah, my place will be overrun with Disney. And I'm sure I wont be living 'alone' but anyone else will just have to deal with it.



Well, I hate to be a brat, but why would you need the cooking stuff?

Sorry.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

kaoden39 said:


> Well, I hate to be a brat, but why would you need the cooking stuff?
> 
> Sorry.



ROFL


----------



## Belle Ella

I don't recall saying anything about _using_ them.  They would be strictly for show.

And who knows. maybe some Disney magic will inspire me to cook. Uh ... yeah!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I don't recall saying anything about _using_ them.  They would be strictly for show.
> 
> And who knows. maybe some Disney magic will inspire me to cook. Uh ... yeah!


----------



## amamax2

kaoden39 said:


> Well, I hate to be a brat, but why would you need the cooking stuff?
> 
> Sorry.




Oh my gosh, I immediately thought the same thing!  

Yay, you are writing again!  Please keep going......


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I stand by wanting it all! 

Thank you for the comment, and I do plan on continuing but the next installment looks like it will have to wait until after Christmas. I'm hoping to complete this TR segment on Monday, but for sure before I leave for SoCal again.


----------



## Belle Ella

With a new sailor outfit for Duffy in hand I was on my way again. My thinking was to head back to Disneyland for the last couple of hours before I needed to hit the road, but while walking out of DCA I passed the GCH special entrance and decided that since I was there what better time to mosey on through and lounge in the lobby for a short while. I always stalk about how much I adore that hotel but I haven't actually set foot inside in over three years. Good idea? Yes! I somehow managed to not get lost and before I knew it I was relaxing and taking in the GCH's beautiful and ginormous Christmas tree.



​
I couldn't tell you how long I sat there and relaxed, but when I felt that it was time to leave that's exactly what I did! Well, I take that back, I hit up the gift shop and _then_ I left. But of course when I left I went straight to Downtown Disney to do some more shopping!! I had been given a task by some friends back home to look for some specific items to pick up for Christmas gifts and I needed to get photos to show them before I left so they could get back to me before my last day about what to buy and what not to buy. I must say I was quite successful in this endeavor! I didn't actually buy anything right then and there, not even for myself, although I did make a few mental notes. Not that I usually follow through with those.

It was getting closer and closer to the time I needed to take my leave so I made one last quick dash over to Disneyland to get some fun in before I left. Who knew what I would be able to get done with my remaining hours the next day before leaving meant going _*home*_, home. You know, with that pesky 6 hour drive. My first "last list" ride was Indiana Jones, of course. But I got a little side tracked on my way over by some festive music!











​
Did I mention it kept getting closer to quitting time? After IJ I was racking my brain for anything I needed to do that I had not yet done and came to this conclusion: I hadn't been down to Critter Country. Like, at all! I wanted to see what the line for Pooh Bear and friends was like but I was pretty sure it was insane (and of course, it was) and I wanted to just take a peak around. I was getting close on time so I didn't go too crazy with photos and now that I know what I know about the stupid things I did with the settings on my camera they would have been pointless regardless.



​
I snooped through Pooh Corner and decided against getting any sweets for the road because that would just be silly. But I started a new tradition regardless! I usually stick to what I know and eat at the places that I love and never venture to anything else. Well, where's the fun in that? So my new goal is as follows: eat at at least one new place for each visit (and I don't mean day). PAP trip #1 became my chance to finally grab something from Bengal BBQ which obviously meant I had to make my way to Adventureland. I've always wanted to grab something from Bengal BBQ on numerous occasions but it just never happened so yay me!! But I totally pulled a dine and dash though (and I don't mean in the "running the check" kind of way). As soon as I was done eating I was making a mad dash back towards the trams so I could hit the road.

And ... that was all she wrote!

For My second Disney day!


----------



## Sherry E

I tell ya, those chairs in the GCH lobby/lounge area are deceptively comfortable, aren't they?  You could literally just sit and sit and sit and lose track of time.  And they are just perfectly situated around the ginormous tree - that's something that differs greatly from the layouts in the PPH and the DLH.  In the GCH, you can actually relax and watch the happy families getting their photos taken with Santa; you can actually watch the carolers or listen to the pianist up close.  It's a much more welcoming, cozy environment.  

I had that goal of trying a new place to eat on every trip, too, at one point!  Great minds think alike!!  It's a really great idea!  I think my plan got derailed when everything went kaplooey in 2009 and I made only day trips.  Prior to 2009, though, I wanted to eat at a new place each time.  I had planned to resume that goal on this last trip (I was going to try the PCH Grill), but it fell through.  Well, it sort of fell through and sort of didn't....

What did you eat at Bengal BBQ?  I haven't eaten there in years but I enjoyed their chicken skewer thingy.  The prices are a little steep for portion size, but what else is new at DLR?

I can't wait to hear about your New Year's adventure.


----------



## kaoden39

Hmm I haven't stayed in the GCH yet....


----------



## Belle Ella

Michele - Even if you just go and take some relaxing time out of your day simply sitting in the big comfy chairs in the lobby it is totally worth it to me. That place is just gorgeous.

Sherry - If I could I would never ever, ever, ever leave that lobby!! Well, except for the necessaries, but then I would pop right back. And if, for some godforsaken reason, you were to get tired of those deceptively comfortable chairs in the middle of the lobby that's when you excited things up and go for the little alcove with the fireplace!! I didn't get to peek around there this particular time but you'd better believe I'll take some extra time out for it this time!! Especially because it looks like I might be able to squeeze in a little more time than I originally though depending on if I get homesick or not. But that's a story for another day.

But that open lobby = incredible. I wasn't too impressed with the DLH when I stayed there as far as a lobby was concerned and I've never even stepped foot inside PPH so I can't comment there, but the GCH is just how things should be.

I should probably get a place in mind that will be this trips new eatery lest I forget while I'm there. Have I mentioned that my mental notes don't always pan out so well? I really liked what I got bat Bengal BBQ but I couldn't remember what is was for the life of me. Some kind of skewer, I'm sure!! 

Only a few more days until I leave for New Years!!

Just got to finish one day of the pre-Christmas TR!!

And pack ...


----------



## kaoden39

I do want to stay there just once at least.


----------



## Belle Ella

And you have my full support for that!! If it's a possibility it should be done at least once. I'm hoping some good luck will come my way and I can pull off a stay there this year to get some MM time! And well ... just to stay there again.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> And you have my full support for that!! If it's a possibility it should be done at least once. I'm hoping some good luck will come my way and I can pull off a stay there this year to get some MM time! And well ... just to stay there again.



I have never stayed there.  I have stayed at both of the others.


----------



## Belle Ella

Haha, we should do our own version of a girls trip and splurge.

At least in our dreams.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Haha, we should do our own version of a girls trip and splurge.
> 
> At least in our dreams.



It may only be dreams.


----------



## Belle Ella

Eh, that's better than nothing.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Eh, that's better than nothing.



I figure that I will never get to stay there.  At least not for years.


----------



## Belle Ella

Unlikely? Of course. Same goes for me. But never say never.

^ Trying to be positive today. My family thinks I'm a Debbie Downer.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Unlikely? Of course. Same goes for me. But never say never.
> 
> ^ Trying to be positive today. My family thinks I'm a Debbie Downer.



I am sorry for some reason I am feeling more on the skeptic side.  But, then I start to think of the other nice hotels in the area that are that much cheaper.


----------



## Belle Ella

Believe me, I am too. I just like to tell myself otherwise to keep me happy. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Believe me, I am too. I just like to tell myself otherwise to keep me happy. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.



Yeah, I know.  I hate to be terrible but, Scotty is spending nearly $3,000 on a bicycle.  I feel like I want to spend as much on me.  See, I am being bad.  So, then I think of all of the things I can spend that money on.


----------



## Belle Ella

Do you think you'll ever get to spend anything like that on you?

Anyway, it's part of why I have Miss Piggy. Sure, change doesn't add up as quickly as we'd like but ievery penny counts! Haha. Right now she's going towards either a stay at GCH or I'm starting my Disney Cruise fund.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Do you think you'll ever get to spend anything like that on you?
> 
> Anyway, it's part of why I have Miss Piggy. Sure, change doesn't add up as quickly as we'd like but ievery penny counts! Haha. Right now she's going towards either a stay at GCH or I'm starting my Disney Cruise fund.



No, I won't spend that much and you know it.  I was thinking that if I split the money up.  Like a nice camera and the trip.

After all the camera is so I can take better pictures at his races.


----------



## Belle Ella

I knows, I knows. Have you ever throught about someday doing the cheap hotel for most of your stay but splurging for one night at the GCH? That way you could officially stay there and it wouldn't have to completely break the bank. It's pretty much what I did in 2007 when I was pre-celebrating my 21st birthday. No way could I stay there for a full trip but I chalked up for the one night. I'm thinking if I'm ever going to do GCH on my own again, nows the time to do it if I can get any kind of AP  or PIN rate. Even if only for one night.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I knows, I knows. Have you ever throught about someday doing the cheap hotel for most of your stay but splurging for one night at the GCH? That way you could officially stay there and it wouldn't have to completely break the bank. It's pretty much what I did in 2007 when I was pre-celebrating my 21st birthday. No way could I stay there for a full trip but I chalked up for the one night. I'm thinking if I'm ever going to do GCH on my own again, nows the time to do it if I can get any kind of AP  or PIN rate. Even if only for one night.



I have indeed thought of that.

I really do want a good camera though.  So, I am looking at SLR's but, I have no clue what I am looking at except expensive.


----------



## Belle Ella

I can totally understand the need for a good camera  If you're seriously considering an SLR do you want to go all out or just something simple? My compact SLR was cheaper than other options, still is as far as I'm aware, and hasn't let me down yet. A lot of P&S are pretty awesome though.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I can totally understand the need for a good camera  If you're seriously considering an SLR do you want to go all out or just something simple? My compact SLR was cheaper than other options, still is as far as I'm aware, and hasn't let me down yet. A lot of P&S are pretty awesome though.



I hate our P & S.  I definitely need a new one.  And I am pricing SLR but they seem kind of pricey.  And I don't know what is good and what isn't.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> What did you eat at Bengal BBQ?  I haven't eaten there in years but I enjoyed their chicken skewer thingy.  The prices are a little steep for portion size, but what else is new at DLR?


I agree - Bengal has a couple of things going against them IMO.  #1, the skewers are really small for the price and not as filling as other things I've had at the resort for the same amount of money.  #2, location.  Don't get me wrong, I love seeing the tiki torches and hearing all the sounds of Adventureland, but my oh my that corridor is one of the worst crowds-wise in all DLR.  What a nightmare, it is so hard to walk and so very hard to get a seat to eat there, especially when holding a whole bunch of CS food 



kaoden39 said:


> Hmm I haven't stayed in the GCH yet....


you can always hang in the lobby   I've heard it said by many people that the lobby is one of the best things about the hotel, and it's totally free!



Belle Ella said:


> But that open lobby = incredible. I wasn't too impressed with the DLH when I stayed there as far as a lobby was concerned and I've never even stepped foot inside PPH so I can't comment there, but the GCH is just how things should be.


Yeah, the DLH has those towers with lobbies, and when I stayed there last October no one really hangs out in the lobby except to get the free coffee in the morning - it's nothing like the GCH.



kaoden39 said:


> I figure that I will never get to stay there.  At least not for years.


You never know   I didn't think I would either, but when they did the the 5 for 3 deal, we were able to stay at the GCH for only a bit more than we usually spend.  Still a splurge, but not that bad of one.  



kaoden39 said:


> Yeah, I know.  I hate to be terrible but, Scotty is spending nearly $3,000 on a bicycle.  I feel like I want to spend as much on me.  See, I am being bad.  So, then I think of all of the things I can spend that money on.


hehehhe, even if you don't spend 3000, maybe a bit can go towards something you really enjoy?


----------



## kaoden39

tdashgirl said:


> I agree - Bengal has a couple of things going against them IMO.  #1, the skewers are really small for the price and not as filling as other things I've had at the resort for the same amount of money.  #2, location.  Don't get me wrong, I love seeing the tiki torches and hearing all the sounds of Adventureland, but my oh my that corridor is one of the worst crowds-wise in all DLR.  What a nightmare, it is so hard to walk and so very hard to get a seat to eat there, especially when holding a whole bunch of CS food
> 
> 
> you can always hang in the lobby   I've heard it said by many people that the lobby is one of the best things about the hotel, and it's totally free!
> 
> 
> Yeah, the DLH has those towers with lobbies, and when I stayed there last October no one really hangs out in the lobby except to get the free coffee in the morning - it's nothing like the GCH.
> 
> 
> You never know   I didn't think I would either, but when they did the the 5 for 3 deal, we were able to stay at the GCH for only a bit more than we usually spend.  Still a splurge, but not that bad of one.
> 
> 
> hehehhe, even if you don't spend 3000, maybe a bit can go towards something you really enjoy?



I am thinking about a camera.  So, I am looking at them.


----------



## Belle Ella

Michele - I know you'll get something totally awesome and that you love!!

OK, so today is kind of the do or die day. I've got to start and finish my final Pre-Christmas Disneyland day!


----------



## Sherry E

Seriously, get to it, woman!!  Enough of this delay!

You've got another major DLR trip a-comin' (tomorrow is the day, right?), and from what I read, it could even be extended into a much longer trip??  That TR will be an epic.  So we've got to savor the last morsels of this one while we have it.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm typing about as fast as my poor little fingers will let me!!

But tomorrow is the big "I hit the road" day. I wont leave here until like 3p since I get off work at 2:30. But I will officially be in SoCal tomorrow and then Disneyland on Friday!! And as luck would have it I don't have to go back to work next Friday so depending on how long I can stand to be away from home I may stay down for a few more days to get more time in with Jason and of course Disneyland while he's back at work.

 EPIC, yes!


----------



## Belle Ella

Let's just say that my last and final day did not get off to a good start. First of all there was the whole goodbye thing again. They. Just. Plain. Old. Suck. But of course they are necessary when Jason had to go back to work and I would have to hit the road for _*home*_-home before it got late. Stupid 6-hour drive! So first there was the whole waking up thing, then there was the whole making sure everything was packed thing, then there was the goodbye, and then there was me trying to drive to Disneyland on my own again. A reasonable person would think that after making the drive twice before already (once as a passenger and once as a drive) and with the help of good old trustworthy Gretel I would make it there no problem, right? *WRONG!* Not only did I miss one freeway junction and waste a precious 15 minutes getting back to the direction I was supposed to be going, but I also missed the lane to get into the right parking structure and had to figure out what to do from there! Needless to say I was a bit frustrated by the time I _eventually_ got myself parked. But at least I had my companion for the day to keep my stress levels low because this was not how I wanted to start my last day.




say hi to duffy!​
But hey, the point of all the trouble is that we did get there, and that's what it's all about right? I had to make a note of where we parked (Goofy 7E) and thankfully the rental car has that fancy type key that makes it beep or the lights blink so you can find it in a parking lot, I don't know what I'll do when I have to use a regular old car for the job, and then we went off to wait for the trams! There was barely anybody there this time, unlike the day before, so Duffy and I were able to get on right away, and we didn't even have to share a seat!





duffy's first tram ride















​
Anyone notice a theme yet? Yes, the rest of this TR will be extremely Duffy-heavy!

So, we were off and while walking through the security check point to enter the Esplanade I got my first Duffy comment! The CM who checked my bag just gushed over him. I felt like a very proud mommy! I wont lie but I was so paranoid about my AP this morning. It was the first time I used it to get into the parking garage and it would be the first time I would use it as my first ticket of entry into Disneyland for the day! I kept checking that I had it with me over, and over, and over, and over, and over ... you get the idea. I just had to know that I really had it, that it wasn't all a dream, and that I hadn't lost it because let's face it -- that would totally be something I would do! But of course I did have it and we got in easy-peasy and Duffy got to stroll down Main Street for the first time.







​
Our first stop? Adventureland!! Duffy and I had some mother-Duffy bonding to do and I had to share with him one of my all time favorite Disneyland adventures: Indiana Jones and the Temple of the Forbidden Eye! I decided to even show him my favorite trick-of-the-trade and use a Single Rider Pass, not that the wait was very long or anything but because that's how we roll! Duffy even got to drive for his first experience on Indiana Jones, what a lucky little bear. I figured he would do OK though and so did the CM who helped me buckle him in. He's a brave little bear and loved it just as much as I do!!















​
Up next I decided that Duffy had to go meet the Princesses whom I hadn't even taken the time out to visit yet. I had always had my shotest waits at Princess Fantasy Faire early in the morning right at opening so we were off to Fantasyland but we decided to stop for a photo in front of the Castle along the way since there was a PhotoPass photographer who looked a little lonely. We just had to brighten her day!



​
After the photo we continued on our way to the back of Fantasyland to see the Princesses. And at 10:07, when we got into line, I was reaffirmed in my decision to go first thing because there was barely anybody there. We waited a total of 20 minutes which was more to do with the Princesses taking their time with each family than the fact that there were a lot of people there. Duffy got to meet Ariel, Belle, and his personal favorite, Tiana! He might be a little biased though because Tiana absolutely fawned all over him.



















​
As we were leaving PFF we decided to take a little peek-sy into Toontown to see the Christmas decorations and Duffy got his photo in front of his first Christmas tree!





























... to be continued ...​


----------



## Sherry E

"Mother-Duffy bonding"   Too cute.  I wonder if Duffy is getting used to all this attention from women?

Where is Jasmine?  She should be popping in for this segment of the TR, for sure!

I know what you mean about the PhotoPass people looking lonely.  Sometimes you do occasionally see one who looks like they really just want anyone to come up and ask for pictures.  We found one over in DCA on this last trip who was so excited to have some 'subjects' (she even said, "Yay!  Someone wants a picture!) that she ended up taking way more photos that any other photographer ever has.  She had time to do it, so she shot off a bunch of them, including the "balloon photo," which no other photographer would give me.

PhotoPass folk need friends too!


----------



## Belle Ella

Duffy is a total ladies-bear! He loved the Princesses and the Princesses loved him. I think we'll have to make another stop to say hi (and hopefully see Snow White to boot). But everyone loved Duffy (except two mischievous little characters who you will just have to wait and see ...)

Jasmine had better stop by! This day is totally dedicated to her!!

Is it silly of me to say that my dream Disneyland job is as a PhotoPass photographer?  But I will always make it a point to stop and keep a PP photographer company if they look too lonely, Duffy stands by me on this assessment!!


----------



## amamax2

Lovin' this installment!  Jazz, you are adorable!  And I am so glad you had Duffy with you so it wasn't so lonely without Jason.



Belle Ella said:


> duffy's first tram ride




As a mom, though, I *do* have to make one little ol' comment about this picture:  tram rules clearly say that the littlest passengers are to ride towards the middle of the seat, not on the outside.


----------



## Belle Ella

amamax2 said:


> Lovin' this installment!  Jazz, you are adorable!  And I am so glad you had Duffy with you so it wasn't so lonely without Jason.
> 
> As a mom, though, I *do* have to make one little ol' comment about this picture:  tram rules clearly say that the littlest passengers are to ride towards the middle of the seat, not on the outside.



 I know, I'm a horrible mommy, huh? But I was just trying to help him feel like a big-boy bear!


----------



## Belle Ella

Just to round some things out, here are a couple (meaning two) more photos of the Christmas decorations from Toontown!







​
So there I was taking photographs around Toontown while somehow managing to keep a hold on Duffy (I made a promise he would not be 'put away' for a second of this day) when all of a sudden I see Goofy strolling around with his handler in his winter finery, looking for a good place to 'set up shop' for some photo time! Well, I personally love Goofy and it was a perfect time to introduce Duffy to his first 'Fuzzy'. And boy oh boy, did Duffy have fun! He and Goofy already have a secret handshake! They go way back, these old pals.





me and duffy waiting to say hi to goofy





the handshake



​
Man, saying goodbye was a bummer too! He's my favorite dance partner out there, haha. But we couldn't just stand there so I decided it was time to share another of my all-time favorites with little Mr. Duffy the Disney Bear -- Big Thunder Mountain. He handled Indiana Jones like the pro that he is so it was only fitting so we took off towards Frontierland, only on the way we passed by Santa's Reindeer Round-Up and had to pop in for a quick second to say hello to Pluto and some reindeer. I even found another lonely PhotoPass photographer so we stopped to say hello in exchange for a couple more photos. Duffy needed the full experience with plenty of photographic proof!























​
When we had finished our chatting and photo-taking we continued up the way so Duffy could experience his first roller coaster. And just because he looked right at home I had to take plenty of photos of his first experience and his surroundings. It's a good thing he isn't camera-shy or we would have been in quite the pickle!

















look who's on big thunder!





duffy loved it as much as I do!



​
As we got off Big Thunder it was decided that it was *the* perfect time to cross the 'pond' (of cement) and take Little Duffy to go meet Big Duffy. I was also reminded that I needed to make a purchase for a friend's daughter in the form of some Mr. Potato Head parts. So it was settled and we started the long trek over. Of course we only ended up being side tracked by a couple of mischievous little chipmunks! Silly Chip and Dale. And they were in fine form this wonderful afternoon. I have never seen them act up so much but it was a hoot to watch. There was a group of girls in front of us in line and they kept pushing each other out of the way and running through the shop behind them so they could have the ladies all to themselves. Of course, when it was Duffy's turn guess who got a little jealous of all the attention to the little sailor bear?





duffy's second christmas tree photo while waiting to see chip and dale













we do not kick duffy!













if duffy can't see you, you can't see duffy​Thankfully my little bear was a good sport about it all but we really needed to go see Big Duffy, stat! So off we went to California Adventure!





... to be continued ...​


----------



## Sherry E

Who was the person who knew to keep snapping photos of you with Chip and Dale while they were making mischief with Duffy?  Was it a PhotoPass person holding your camera?  I was going to say that they need to be commended because some of the (less lonely) PhotoPass people will only shoot one or two pictures and stop at that, if they are trying to move the people along.  This person knew to catch all the action as it was happening, which is the best thing to do with Chip & Dale!


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> I know, I'm a horrible mommy, huh? But I was just trying to help him feel like a big-boy bear!



It's always such a hard call between protecting them and letting them spread their wings (paws?).  


Sshhhh...I will admit (but only here) that we let our kids when they were little sit on the outside, too, and just held on tight to them.  We always called the tram the "first thrill ride of the trip."  Of course, once they discovered BTRR and the like, the tram became a big old yawn.

Oh my gosh, that whole Chip and Dale sequence is hilarious!  But what a special memory for Duffy.

If I don't get back on here again today, have a fabulous trip!!!!  And I so look forward to the epic Epic of epicness TR.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Who was the person who knew to keep snapping photos of you with Chip and Dale while they were making mischief with Duffy?  Was it a PhotoPass person holding your camera?  I was going to say that they need to be commended because some of the (less lonely) PhotoPass people will only shoot one or two pictures and stop at that, if they are trying to move the people along.  This person knew to catch all the action as it was happening, which is the best thing to do with Chip & Dale!



It was a PhotoPass photographer. She was real good about it, maybe because she was getting lots of practice with the groups before me. I think she caught a couple on her camera but then when she switched to mine they kept right on going with their antics so she kept on taking photos. It was so much fun! And the CM who took the photos while we got our photos with Goofy managed to get a small one when Goofy was giving Duffy the super-secret handshake. They did good!



amamax2 said:


> It's always such a hard call between protecting them and letting them spread their wings (paws?).
> 
> Sshhhh...I will admit (but only here) that we let our kids when they were little sit on the outside, too, and just held on tight to them.  We always called the tram the "first thrill ride of the trip."  Of course, once they discovered BTRR and the like, the tram became a big old yawn.
> 
> If I don't get back on here again today, have a fabulous trip!!!!  And I so look forward to the epic Epic of epicness TR.



I wont tell if you wont tell! But there was plenty of hand-holding and he did great!  I can imagine the Tram will become less than ideal for thrills after experiencing the likes of BTMRR!

Thank you so much! I'll be sure to check in while I'm there and I can't wait (well, I can, haha) to share it with ya'll.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice photos of you and Duffy Jazz. Can't believe that you were at DL just a few weeks ago and now you are going to be at DL tomorrow. Can't wait to hear your new years TR.


----------



## kaoden39

So very cute.


----------



## Belle Ella

California! California!

Little-Duffy wanted to go back to see Big-Duffy straight away so that's what we were doing when we passed by a _third_ lonely PhotoPass photographer and keeping with our new tradition of never letting a PhotoPass photographer be lonely we stopped and kept her company for a while. She had a lot of questions for Duffy that we were very happy to help her out with. She was a big fan too and wanted to know if we were on our way to see Big Duffy, which of course we were! The two had to meet at least once, of what I hope to be many more to come. And then we got to our photo taking. First Duffy was ready for his close-up!











​
As we continued on our journey to see the Big Duffy we strolled through Pacific Wharf I promised that one day I would take him to the real thing that inspired that little area and we would take a day trip to San Francisco. I vow to keep my word although it will have to wait until 2011.



​
I'm sure Duffy was getting impatient with all of my impromptu stops along the way to meet his idol but I'm always good for my word, even if it takes a little longer than originally anticipated. Was meeting Big Duffy all Little Duffy imagined it would be? Of course it was!! Even Big Duffy was super excited about it.







​
As we took our leave with promises to come back to see Big Duffy in the future Little Duffy was kind enough to remind me to go do my shopping before I forgot and it was too late since we would be heading back to Disneyland right after. In return he let me take one more photo of him at DCA until he can make his return in 2011.



​
Once we got back to DCA I knew I needed to get something to eat, and it would be better to be something simple so I didn't have a recurrence of my last trips drive home. That just wouldn't do. After much pondering I decided to go to Frontierland and Rancho del Zocalo because it's just yummy although I only settled on some tortilla soup which was just yummy squared! Part of the reason we settled on Rancho had to do with the fact that we had some Fast Passes to use for Big Thunder before we left and with the clock tick-tocking away before we had to leave we needed to make sure we got to use them.











​
A plan had to be made at this point what to do with our remaining time because my goal was to be on the road no later than 2p. The list went as follows: Pirates of the Caribbean, Haunted Mansion, Indiana Jones and Jungle Cruise!! And somehow we were able to fit them all in. Thankfully the lines weren't long and we had a FP for Haunted Mansion so we could get on straight away. And rather than show Duffy the entire queue for Indiana Jones we ended up using another Single Rider Pass to expedite things.



























​
Surprisingly, walking down Main Street on our way out wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be. I think the fact that I knew I would be coming back in only a matter of weeks (in fact, as of typing this post I leave for SoCal *tomorrow*!) helped ease the sadness a little bit. It even made the prospect of a 6 hour drive seem small. I'm sure that not making the drive on my own helped immensely. But alas, we had one last stop in Downtown Disney to make.





downtown disney on our way out



​
Duffy and I were very content by the time we got our butts planted on the bench seat of the Tram. It had been a pretty great, albeit short, day at Disneyland with good, if not quiet, company. It took me a fair few minutes to locate the correct car (and again I'm a little nervous about finding my own car without the aid of the smart key) but it didn't take too long to stow away the purchases and get buckled in safely for the drive home.















​
I wish I could say the drive was uneventful, but the days earlier luck picked right back up where it started. I wont go into detail but we got our fair share of traffic, accidents along I-5, and of course the heavy pounding rain. But so long as we made it home safe and sound we would be good for another Disneyland trip!!





Until my next Disney adventure, I bid you adieu!​


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice photos of you and Duffy Jazz. Can't believe that you were at DL just a few weeks ago and now you are going to be at DL tomorrow. Can't wait to hear your new years TR.



Thanks Bret! I can hardly believe it either. But I'm still in disbelief about having an AP. I still pull it out of my credit card case to look at just to make sure it's real. Now hopefully doing this wont contribute to the possibility of me misplacing it in the future (knock on wood). I can't wait to share the next trip with everyone. PAP trip #2 here I come!



kaoden39 said:


> So very cute.



 Thank you Michele!

Did I mention I'm a total kid at heart? Duffy helped me rediscover it even more!!


----------



## kaoden39

I think all Disney fans must be kids at heart.


----------



## Belle Ella

I believe you are on to something!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I believe you are on to something!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> Thanks Bret! I can hardly believe it either. But I'm still in disbelief about having an AP. I still pull it out of my credit card case to look at just to make sure it's real. Now hopefully doing this wont contribute to the possibility of me misplacing it in the future (knock on wood). I can't wait to share the next trip with everyone. PAP trip #2 here I come!



If you go to DL many times in one year, it is worth getting an AP. I should have got an AP back in 08 when I did 3 trips. I did kind of regret it that year. I believed I spend $400 in tickets that year and I could have got the Premium for that price. I always carry my Premier in my lanyard so I won't forget it when I go to DL or WDW. It is always a good idea to make sure that you have your AP in your case.

I believed that you have the Deluxe AP? And you are planning to upgrade it tomorrow when you arrive at DL?


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> If you go to DL many times in one year, it is worth getting an AP. I should have got an AP back in 08 when I did 3 trips. I did kind of regret it that year. I believed I spend $400 in tickets that year and I could have got the Premium for that price. I always carry my Premier in my lanyard so I won't forget it when I go to DL or WDW. It is always a good idea to make sure that you have your AP in your case.
> 
> I believed that you have the Deluxe AP? And you are planning to upgrade it tomorrow when you arrive at DL?



I'm definitely wishing I had gone the route of an AP before, even back in 2009 when I took two trips. And then I was somewhat kicking myself for not upgrading at the end of September for my 2010 birthday trip. In a way that was a couple hundred dollars out the window but at the time how was I to know what things would be like right now. I never would have guessed I would get 2 December trips and many possible more at the time. But hey, I've got one now.

And I did actually go the the PAP right off the bat. The free parking and larger % discount were too big a perk but I didn't want to have to plan around blockout days. It's definitely worth it money wise already!


----------



## JH87

I love reading your TRs!! I don't think I have ever commented on it before.
Your photos with Duffy are cute and I LOVE the Chip & Dale ones!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thank you for dropping by!! I have to say I get a little excited when I know people are reading. Makes me want to keep going that much more!


----------



## Belle Ella

Well everyone, today is the big day!! I'm leaving for SoCal this afternoon sand I'll be at Disneyland *tomorrow*! If I don't check in tonight or tomorrow morning ... Have a Happy New Year!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well everyone, today is the big day!! I'm leaving for SoCal this afternoon sand I'll be at Disneyland *tomorrow*! If I don't check in tonight or tomorrow morning ... Have a Happy New Year!!





Have a great trip!!  I can hardly wait to hear all about it.


----------



## tdashgirl

OMG, the Duffy photos are just too cute.  I especially love the ones with BTMRR in the background 

Safe travels girlie


----------



## Belle Ella

Greetings from SoCal everyone!!  Boooooooring drive here, but I made it without a single stop (but that means I'm a little sore).



kaoden39 said:


> Have a great trip!!  I can hardly wait to hear all about it.



 And you'd better believe you will!!



tdashgirl said:


> OMG, the Duffy photos are just too cute.  I especially love the ones with BTMRR in the background
> 
> Safe travels girlie



 Oh man! I feel so horrible right now. I LEFT DUFFY AT HOME! I mean ... how is that even possible. 4 1/2 hours into my drive and I finally realize that one very important passenger is MIA. I'm so very sad about this. He was supposed to celebrate New Years at Disneyland!!

I think I have to make it up to him and bring him home a new outfit. Or two.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> Greetings from SoCal everyone!!  Boooooooring drive here, but I made it without a single stop (but that means I'm a little sore).



That is not bad to make it to Anaheim without stopping. But I bet you are sore after sitting in the car for 4 1/2 hours in a car and not stretching out. Get enough rest tonight and have a great time at DL during new years eve.


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> Oh man! I feel so horrible right now. I LEFT DUFFY AT HOME! I mean ... how is that even possible. 4 1/2 hours into my drive and I finally realize that one very important passenger is MIA. I'm so very sad about this. He was supposed to celebrate New Years at Disneyland!!
> 
> I think I have to make it up to him and bring him home a new outfit. Or two.




  

Oh no!   

Ok, positive thinking time...at least this way you get to completely focus on Jason without worrying about the kid.  Sometimes mommy needs some adult time.  _And_, it  is a good excuse for coming back to DL *SOON* to make it up to Duffy.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Greetings from SoCal everyone!!  Boooooooring drive here, but I made it without a single stop (but that means I'm a little sore).
> 
> 
> 
> And you'd better believe you will!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man! I feel so horrible right now. I LEFT DUFFY AT HOME! I mean ... how is that even possible. 4 1/2 hours into my drive and I finally realize that one very important passenger is MIA. I'm so very sad about this. He was supposed to celebrate New Years at Disneyland!!
> 
> I think I have to make it up to him and bring him home a new outfit. Or two.



Oh no!!  Poor Duffy.  I am sure he will forgive you.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> Oh man! I feel so horrible right now. I LEFT DUFFY AT HOME! I mean ... how is that even possible. 4 1/2 hours into my drive and I finally realize that one very important passenger is MIA. I'm so very sad about this. He was supposed to celebrate New Years at Disneyland!!
> 
> I think I have to make it up to him and bring him home a new outfit. Or two.



Oh Man Home Alone 5 Duffy's New Year 
I hope he has some invited guest snap some Photos of his New Years Eve


----------



## Belle Ella

Checking in real fast ,even though I am exhausted!! Today was an absolute *BLAST*. I had prepared myself for it to be insane but what was in my head was so much worse than what we experienced. No idea what the crowd reports actually were and it was packed, but it seemed do-able to me and I am a crowd=anxiety kind of person.

Got some great photos, videos, etc. Maybe I'll post a bit tomorrow. We're sleeping in and don't have anything else planned yet. But DLR is back on the agenda for Sunday for a bit and Monday for sure.


----------



## tdashgirl

TheColtonsMom said:


> Oh Man Home Alone 5 Duffy's New Year
> I hope he has some invited guest snap some Photos of his New Years Eve






Belle Ella said:


> Checking in real fast ,even though I am exhausted!! Today was an absolute *BLAST*. I had prepared myself for it to be insane but what was in my head was so much worse than what we experienced. No idea what the crowd reports actually were and it was packed, but it seemed do-able to me and I am a crowd=anxiety kind of person.
> 
> Got some great photos, videos, etc. Maybe I'll post a bit tomorrow. We're sleeping in and don't have anything else planned yet. But DLR is back on the agenda for Sunday for a bit and Monday for sure.


Happy new year J! Yay for yesterday. I went to DLR for NYE 4 years ago and I didn't think it was horrible. I think it has a lot to do with what your expectations are


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm pretty sure if I hadn't gone in expecting the worst I wouldn't have enjoyed it as much. And this si coming from a girl who gets severe anxiety in really large groups of people. Even what we saw of Main Street I would have found manageable. But we didn't end up sticking there for the countdown. We were going on IASWH with passes we got after our tour (didn't have time to during the tour) and they had another little party center there and it was just a FUN atmosphere so we stayed there for the rest of the night and it was just awesome. Actually, awesome doesn't even come close to it.

Actually, the area that we were at was hosted by Russ -- the Genie from Aladdin. And Goofy, Pluto, Chip and Dale were there to dance along. Jason got tons of video that I'm sure will get posted eventually.


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> I'm pretty sure if I hadn't gone in expecting the worst I wouldn't have enjoyed it as much. And this si coming from a girl who gets severe anxiety in really large groups of people. Even what we saw of Main Street I would have found manageable. But we didn't end up sticking there for the countdown. We were going on IASWH with passes we got after our tour (didn't have time to during the tour) and they had another little party center there and it was just a FUN atmosphere so we stayed there for the rest of the night and it was just awesome. Actually, awesome doesn't even come close to it.
> 
> Actually, the area that we were at was hosted by Russ -- the Genie from Aladdin. And Goofy, Pluto, Chip and Dale were there to dance along. Jason got tons of video that I'm sure will get posted eventually.


Yes that area by IASWH is so fun! I remember doing the cha-cha slide over there  

I think sometimes people are unrealistic - they whine about crowds and lines - but really people it's NYE at DL!!! just join the party!!!


----------



## JH87

Glad to hear you had a blast! Makes me even more excited for NYE 2011 when I am planning on going to DLR! Can't wait for photos!!! 
Happy new year!


----------



## Belle Ella

tdashgirl said:


> Yes that area by IASWH is so fun! I remember doing the cha-cha slide over there
> 
> I think sometimes people are unrealistic - they whine about crowds and lines - but really people it's NYE at DL!!! just join the party!!!



Exactly! And it was a party. 



JH87 said:


> Glad to hear you had a blast! Makes me even more excited for NYE 2011 when I am planning on going to DLR! Can't wait for photos!!!
> Happy new year!



 You'll have such a blast! I'm really wanting to do it again next year, but we'll see.


----------



## Belle Ella

Alrighty. We're going to relax and watch some movies which will give me time to edit some photos. I may or may not actually start reporting on NYE sometime today to give me a head start for when I get home. We shall see.

I think I took about 600 photos last night  Not sure how many are useable, but that's still a whole bunch and a great start. I am loving my new lens.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It sounds like that you are having a great time at DL during NYE. Can't wait to hear your TR and see your pictures. Have a great time Jazz.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi there!!  Happy New Year!!  Sounds wonderful, and I can hardly wait to here about it.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


>


----------



## Belle Ella

How has your New Year started off?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> How has your New Year started off?



Rainy and dreary.

But all is good.  Yours sound wonderful.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

I get what you are saying about crowds. When we went last week obviously it was super crowded much of the time, but that just made us thankful for the quieter moments. Since we were prepared for the worst we managed to be happy with what we got.


----------



## Belle Ella

So, I decided not to actually start typing anything our TR wise until I get home, but I did make a dent in the photos I have to edit, which is a good thing. For those of you who haven't seen some of these on Facebook, here are a couple of photos from NYE:





^ I couldn't resist!!





^ Pluto!!





^ I'm just silly!!





^ Can I just say it looks like I'm wearing an air freshener for a car on my coat ...

As always there will be *plenty* more to come later on. Along with lots of silly stories (if I can remember them all that is -- but I've been taking notes).


----------



## kaoden39

I did totally get that air freshener feel about that.


----------



## Belle Ella

Glad I wasn't alone!! I'll totally save it for next year and put it in my car anyway 

Man, I was loving that hat. Kept my ears nice and toasty!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Glad I wasn't alone!! I'll totally save it for next year and put it in my car anyway
> 
> Man, I was loving that hat. Kept my ears nice and toasty!!





That ought to be really cute.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, waiting to leave for the afternoon. We've got ressies at my favorite restaurant ever -- Blue Bayou! Totally looking forward to that. And as it is supposed to rain today (and has been lightly so far) I *finally* get to wear my rainboots to Disneyland!!

I am deciding to leave my Nikon and beautiful new lens back today. Don't want to get them wet. But the little P&S is coming with me. So I will have to be satisfied with what Christmas time photos I have!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well, waiting to leave for the afternoon. We've got ressies at my favorite restaurant ever -- Blue Bayou! Totally looking forward to that. And as it is supposed to rain today (and has been lightly so far) I *finally* get to wear my rainboots to Disneyland!!
> 
> I am deciding to leave my Nikon and beautiful new lens back today. Don't want to get them wet. But the little P&S is coming with me. So I will have to be satisfied with what Christmas time photos I have!



Just have fun!!  That is what is important!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Always Michele!!

*Somebody* keeps picking on my rain boots! And here I am super excited about wearing them.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Always Michele!!
> 
> *Somebody* keeps picking on my rain boots! And here I am super excited about wearing them.



I bet they look adorable!


----------



## Belle Ella

They are super adorable!! I love them loads. I will post pictures of my beloved-by-me rain boots!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> They are super adorable!! I love them loads. I will post pictures of my beloved-by-me rain boots!!



Yay!!  Definitely need pictures of your rain boots in your trip report!!


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> They are super adorable!! I love them loads. I will post pictures of my beloved-by-me rain boots!!



I am thinking of buying some rainboots because rain is in the forecast when I go to DLR next week! But who knows because every day I check the 10 day forecast it changes! Yesterday it was predicted to be sunny that whole week, and this morning when I checked again the whole week is suppoed to have rain!  But i wanna be prepared just incase!

Where did you get yours? I wanna get some cute ones, I saw some really cute ones at Target.


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> ^ Can I just say it looks like I'm wearing an air freshener for a car on my coat ...


 Air freshener and all ...


----------



## Belle Ella

Just got in from spending a few hours at Disneyland!! Not the whole day, but enough of it. I finally, finally, _*finally*_ got to see Disneyland in the rain!! And of course, I loved it!! Somebody didn't love it as much as I did but he stuck it out. 

I got to wear my rain boots at Disneyland!!

If anyone saw what I posted on FB there's not much more to it than that. I think I got ... 10 photos today period. Too much of a hassle to pull out the camera between my 2 coats and the gloves I was wearing.

Too lazy to transfer anything from the camera to the laptop ATM but here's me waiting at the train station in NOS:






We ended up eating at BB, rode just a few rides with no wait (POTC, IJ, HMH, Soarin') and saw the Aladdin musical at DCA. Not a buy day by some standards, but it was nice.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Yay!!  Definitely need pictures of your rain boots in your trip report!!



 I did get one!! To be seen at a later date, lol.



JH87 said:


> I am thinking of buying some rainboots because rain is in the forecast when I go to DLR next week! But who knows because every day I check the 10 day forecast it changes! Yesterday it was predicted to be sunny that whole week, and this morning when I checked again the whole week is suppoed to have rain!  But i wanna be prepared just incase!
> 
> Where did you get yours? I wanna get some cute ones, I saw some really cute ones at Target.



I got mine at Target  Where I get mostly everything I own, but that's what happens when you work there. These are the ones I have:






The rain forecast sure was right for today!! I think it's supposed to rain tomorrow which will change our plans if it does. Jason's not too keen on the idea of going back in the rain and it's his last day off before he goes back to work. But I know I loved it! I wanted to skip through puddles all day.


----------



## kaoden39

Rain boots do that to a person.


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> I did get one!! To be seen at a later date, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine at Target  Where I get mostly everything I own, but that's what happens when you work there. These are the ones I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rain forecast sure was right for today!! I think it's supposed to rain tomorrow which will change our plans if it does. Jason's not too keen on the idea of going back in the rain and it's his last day off before he goes back to work. But I know I loved it! I wanted to skip through puddles all day.



Those are cute! Those were actually one of the few i had narrowed down as my favorites!
I LOVE target too!  Glad to hear you had a good time in the rain  Looking forward to the rest of the NYE pictures!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Rain boots do that to a person.



They really do!! I wanted to get some video of me doing my own puddle prancing rotfl but by the time we remembered it was a touch too dark and I was sad at the 'snow' on Main Street. I never got to see it. And of course the one time we were on Main Street when it was supposed to snow, it was raining so you couldn't see it. You could hear it, but not see it. I felt like crying, lol.

He's not gonna go back with me in the rain so I guess no puddle prancing video.


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> Jason's not too keen on the idea of going back in the rain and it's his last day off before he goes back to work. But I know I loved it! I wanted to skip through puddles all day.


And that would be why DLR is so empty on a rainy day - SoCal peeps stay away


----------



## Belle Ella

He proves the point, huh?! If I were a SoCal peep, I would love to take advantage of DLR on a rainy day. We literally walked on to everything we wanted to go on. I could totally just do an Indy marathon. Man, that sounds like fun, actually.

I'm totally thinking of heading there today for a little solo time. Not that I wont get plenty of that, but he's got some things to do before going back to work today since it's all wet and DLR doesn't sound so good to him at the moment.

Who knows. It's not even 11a yet.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> They really do!! I wanted to get some video of me doing my own puddle prancing rotfl but by the time we remembered it was a touch too dark and I was sad at the 'snow' on Main Street. I never got to see it. And of course the one time we were on Main Street when it was supposed to snow, it was raining so you couldn't see it. You could hear it, but not see it. I felt like crying, lol.
> 
> He's not gonna go back with me in the rain so I guess no puddle prancing video.



Party pooper.  

I was looking at the pictures of our June trip on my computer and I noticed a video.  I had forgotten that Scotty had taken it.  It was the dinosaurs on the train.  I need a small video camera more than an SLR.



tdashgirl said:


> And that would be why DLR is so empty on a rainy day - SoCal peeps stay away



Yeah they might melt.

And they didn't pay all that money for a trip.



Belle Ella said:


> He proves the point, huh?! If I were a SoCal peep, I would love to take advantage of DLR on a rainy day. We literally walked on to everything we wanted to go on. I could totally just do an Indy marathon. Man, that sounds like fun, actually.
> 
> I'm totally thinking of heading there today for a little solo time. Not that I wont get plenty of that, but he's got some things to do before going back to work today since it's all wet and DLR doesn't sound so good to him at the moment.
> 
> Who knows. It's not even 11a yet.



I am guessing that you will.


----------



## Belle Ella

I am guessing that I will too. Even if just for a short while. Soo ... toodles!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I am guessing that I will too. Even if just for a short while. Soo ... toodles!!



Ciao!!  Have fun!!


----------



## amamax2

tdashgirl said:


> And that would be why DLR is so empty on a rainy day - SoCal peeps stay away




We are all such huge wimps in SoCal!  

Go outside.... in the rain????         Seriously, who does that?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am finally all caught up on your TR!! I loved it. It sounds like you had so much fun. I like how you took Duffy around the park with you. I was totally going to do that with Stitch one day and write a trip report in his words, but it never happened because of the rain unfortunately. Duffy is so cute!

Can't wait to hear all about your current trip, and I hope you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Rain boots do that to a person.



Rain boots are amaziiiiiiiing!



amamax2 said:


> We are all such huge wimps in SoCal!
> 
> Go outside.... in the rain????         Seriously, who does that?



You wimpy Southern Californians!! 

I'm kind of sad. It totally didn't rain today. BOO! Oh well. I got a couple of fun hours in and saw Aladdin again this time with some awesome photos. It was 10x funnier today than it was last night!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I am finally all caught up on your TR!! I loved it. It sounds like you had so much fun. I like how you took Duffy around the park with you. I was totally going to do that with Stitch one day and write a trip report in his words, but it never happened because of the rain unfortunately. Duffy is so cute!
> 
> Can't wait to hear all about your current trip, and I hope you are having a wonderful time!



 Andrea. Yeah, that rain can be pesky huh? I know Duffy wouldn't have made it through yesterday! So I guess it was OK he had to sit this trip out.



And Andrea, this photo is for you!!


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> I got a couple of fun hours in and saw Aladdin again this time with some awesome photos. It was 10x funnier today than it was last night!


Isn't that funny how it's different depending on the time, the performers ... we saw one of the best shows on our December trip.  I think the performers felt bad about the torrential rain storm outside


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> And Andrea, this photo is for you!!



Aww, I love that picture! So cute. Lucky you got to see him just walking around. We only saw him at the Character breakfast. Glad you get to stay for 3 more days!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Rain boots are amaziiiiiiiing!
> 
> 
> 
> You wimpy Southern Californians!!
> 
> I'm kind of sad. It totally didn't rain today. BOO! Oh well. I got a couple of fun hours in and saw Aladdin again this time with some awesome photos. It was 10x funnier today than it was last night!
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea. Yeah, that rain can be pesky huh? I know Duffy wouldn't have made it through yesterday! So I guess it was OK he had to sit this trip out.
> 
> 
> 
> And Andrea, this photo is for you!!



Yes, rain boots are!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Aww, I love that picture! So cute. Lucky you got to see him just walking around. We only saw him at the Character breakfast. Glad you get to stay for 3 more days!



I totally wasn't expecting to see him. I was leaving the Hyperion Theatre after Aladdin and there was Stitch!! No line, just wandering around with a couple of handlers. I was happy. I haven't seen Stitch in a while.

We just got back from seeing Tangled and a stop by Target (man did that drive me nuts -- I want my store back). Just another evening, lol.

Tomorrow _would_ have been the day I went home but looks like I'ma be staying for a few more days. Woohoo.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I totally wasn't expecting to see him. I was leaving the Hyperion Theatre after Aladdin and there was Stitch!! No line, just wandering around with a couple of handlers. I was happy. I haven't seen Stitch in a while.
> 
> We just got back from seeing Tangled and a stop by Target (man did that drive me nuts -- I want my store back). Just another evening, lol.
> 
> Tomorrow _would_ have been the day I went home but looks like I'ma be staying for a few more days. Woohoo.



Yay!!  That's great!!


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> Tomorrow _would_ have been the day I went home but looks like I'ma be staying for a few more days. Woohoo.




This should be an awesome time to be there, too - fingers crossed for low crowds with people back at school/work!  There is nothing like DL with low crowds.


----------



## Belle Ella

amamax2 said:


> This should be an awesome time to be there, too - fingers crossed for low crowds with people back at school/work!  There is nothing like DL with low crowds.



 We shall see! We shall see! I've got a list of things to photograph today too. Let's see if it happens.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> We shall see! We shall see! I've got a list of things to photograph today too. Let's see if it happens.



Have a great day!!


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> Tomorrow _would_ have been the day I went home but looks like I'ma be staying for a few more days. Woohoo.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> Tomorrow would have been the day I went home but looks like I'ma be staying for a few more days. Woohoo.



Wow what a lucky girl you are...wish when we had our delay we had still been in anaheim much better than Denver with a snow storm.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Have a great day!!



 I very much did! And it's not even over yet. It feels so good to not be in a car driving home right now.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I very much did! And it's not even over yet. It feels so good to not be in a car driving home right now.



I can just imagine.  That is a nice treat to be able to extend like that.


----------



## Belle Ella

Yes indeed-y!

So today was uber-sucessful. I saw Sherry this morning before heading to the park and got to chit chat with her for a short while and man oh man, the characters were out in force today. I got photos with some of the Princesses out by the castle which is what I prefer. I don't like the backgrounds at PFF. And I *finally* got my Snow White photo, with the Evil Queen to boot!! Best of all though was seeing my favorite Peter Pan. The guy just plain old rocks. He always makes my day if I see him and he didn't disappoint (and he was even out with Wendy and they had quite the repport going with Snow White and the Queen).

And I got tons of photos for only being there a few hours. I left before 4p.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yes indeed-y!
> 
> So today was uber-sucessful. I saw Sherry this morning before heading to the park and got to chit chat with her for a short while and man oh man, the characters were out in force today. I got photos with some of the Princesses out by the castle which is what I prefer. I don't like the backgrounds at PFF. And I *finally* got my Snow White photo, with the Evil Queen to boot!! Best of all though was seeing my favorite Peter Pan. The guy just plain old rocks. He always makes my day if I see him and he didn't disappoint (and he was even out with Wendy and they had quite the repport going with Snow White and the Queen).
> 
> And I got tons of photos for only being there a few hours. I left before 4p.



Yay!!  Sounds like a great day!!  I knew that you had met with Sherry because she mentioned it on her trip report.  Did you take a picture?


----------



## Belle Ella

dgsijjvuahfnjavu;hfnvjkhdj!!!!!

No!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> dgsijjvuahfnjavu;hfnvjkhdj!!!!!
> 
> No!!





Your mind must have been so elsewhere.


----------



## Belle Ella

Must have. Sheesh. And this is from a girl who usually photographs anything and everything. It's not like I didn't have a camera in my stinking pocket at the time either ...


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Must have. Sheesh. And this is from a girl who usually photographs anything and everything. It's not like I didn't have a camera in my stinking pocket at the time either ...



Well, that shows how much you enjoyed Sherry's company, it controlled your natural instincts.


----------



## Belle Ella

My two natural instincts are as follows: taking photos and talking! One is bound to trump the other now and again. And it was great to just chit chat with Sherry. She's just as awesome in person as she is here on the DIS.

So as a teaser for today, I just wanted to share this photo of my all-time favorite Peter Pan from my birthday trip back in 2009 and then todays!!

2009:





Today:





(and since he asked, he looked perfect -- as always)

OK, I have a problem with photobucket. I loose some of the color when I upload my images. Yucky yucky. Another reason I don't use it for actual Trip Report photos. That photo is supposed to be much more vibrant!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> My two natural instincts are as follows: taking photos and talking! One is bound to trump the other now and again. And it was great to just chit chat with Sherry. She's just as awesome in person as she is here on the DIS.
> 
> So as a teaser for today, I just wanted to share this photo of my all-time favorite Peter Pan from my birthday trip back in 2009 and then todays!!
> 
> 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and since he asked, he looked perfect -- as always)
> 
> OK, I have a problem with photobucket. I loose some of the color when I upload my images. Yucky yucky. Another reason I don't use it for actual Trip Report photos. That photo is supposed to be much more vibrant!!



It still is a good picture and you know you will play with it and make it perfect for you.


----------



## Belle Ella

That I shall! That I shall!

Let's see, what else can I touch base on that I haven't already? Well, I got another Dooney & Bourke bag the other night (what an ordeal we went through to get that -- to be told at a later date). But I changed my mind on which one I wanted today so I'm taking it back tomorrow to get the one I really _*really*_ want. A lot of the Christmas decorations were down today but the ones over the turnstyles were still up, as well as a few window displays, all of Critter Country, the Giant Christmas Tree, and the snow/lights on the castle. So I managed to get a few more holiday photos!! Yay me.

If anyone hasn't heard, they have also begun the deconstruction of the California letters. The way they have it blocked off makes entering/exiting DCA a peal pain in the you-know-where as there is really just one big long line to get in and two (if I remember correctly) gates for entry and another two on the other side to exit. But I only went over to DCA today to get new maps.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> That I shall! That I shall!
> 
> Let's see, what else can I touch base on that I haven't already? Well, I got another Dooney & Bourke bag the other night (what an ordeal we went through to get that -- to be told at a later date). But I changed my mind on which one I wanted today so I'm taking it back tomorrow to get the one I really _*really*_ want. A lot of the Christmas decorations were down today but the ones over the turnstyles were still up, as well as a few window displays, all of Critter Country, the Giant Christmas Tree, and the snow/lights on the castle. So I managed to get a few more holiday photos!! Yay me.
> 
> If anyone hasn't heard, they have also begun the deconstruction of the California letters. The way they have it blocked off makes entering/exiting DCA a peal pain in the you-know-where as there is really just one big long line to get in and two (if I remember correctly) gates for entry and another two on the other side to exit. But I only went over to DCA today to get new maps.



I saw pictures earlier that someone had posted and I wanted to cry.  I changed my avatar on fb to the one with me at the letter in honor of the letters.

I think it must be kind of fun to be there one day with decorations and then none the next.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I love when you see the "same" character year after year......makes it that more special!!!  Glad to see you're having an awesome time....but wouldn't expect anything else!!!  Will be excited to see your pics!!  So did you get some pics of the letters coming out?  It's been all over FB today from the different Disney sites I follow.......sad, sad day!

So next question......how soon before you move to Anaheim??   You know.....someone had to ask!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I saw pictures earlier that someone had posted and I wanted to cry.  I changed my avatar on fb to the one with me at the letter in honor of the letters.
> 
> I think it must be kind of fun to be there one day with decorations and then none the next.



At least the rumor is that they will be re-used at some point, somewhere. But it still wont be the same. As for the decorations, I can't wait to see how much more (probably all of it) will be down tomorrow compared today.



DizNee Luver said:


> I love when you see the "same" character year after year......makes it that more special!!!  Glad to see you're having an awesome time....but wouldn't expect anything else!!!  Will be excited to see your pics!!  So did you get some pics of the letters coming out?  It's been all over FB today from the different Disney sites I follow.......sad, sad day!
> 
> So next question......how soon before you move to Anaheim??   You know.....someone had to ask!!



It's even more special when that character is just ... spot on. And this guy really is. And it's a good thing he does the more 'meandering' thing and just being playful rather than photo line up kind of thing. It just works. I didn't get any photos of the letters. If anyone has managed it, they must be tall. I could barely, barely, barely see the tops of the letters over the boards and I just wasn't inspired to take a photo of the walls, lol.

In a perfect world, I would be living in SoCal and applying to Disneyland sometime within the year but who knows. really. But I want it to happen someday, really, really badly.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> In a perfect world, I would be living in SoCal and applying to Disneyland sometime within the year but who knows. really. But I want it to happen someday, really, really badly.



Ah, yes we too have had this dream..........


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I love when you see the "same" character year after year......makes it that more special!!!  Glad to see you're having an awesome time....but wouldn't expect anything else!!!  Will be excited to see your pics!!  So did you get some pics of the letters coming out?  It's been all over FB today from the different Disney sites I follow.......sad, sad day!
> 
> So next question......how soon before you move to Anaheim??   You know.....someone had to ask!!



Wow great minds think alike.



Belle Ella said:


> At least the rumor is that they will be re-used at some point, somewhere. But it still wont be the same. As for the decorations, I can't wait to see how much more (probably all of it) will be down tomorrow compared today.
> 
> 
> 
> It's even more special when that character is just ... spot on. And this guy really is. And it's a good thing he does the more 'meandering' thing and just being playful rather than photo line up kind of thing. It just works. I didn't get any photos of the letters. If anyone has managed it, they must be tall. I could barely, barely, barely see the tops of the letters over the boards and I just wasn't inspired to take a photo of the walls, lol.
> 
> In a perfect world, I would be living in SoCal and applying to Disneyland sometime within the year but who knows. really. But I want it to happen someday, really, really badly.



I know what you mean the pictures I saw looked obviously doctored and someone posted them from another site.  They have been basically removed.

"In a perfect world..."


You sound like a politician.


----------



## JH87

I have yet to meet Peter! He seems like a lot of fun from what i've read on people's TRs.
I'm curious as to how the entrance/exit to DCA works...did you get any photos? Where exactly do you enter and exit from? I'll be there Monday so I need to mentally prepare!  So sad that it looks really looks like a construction zone now....maybe that means DCA will be empty and I can FINALLY ride TSMM!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> You sound like a politician.



 I would make a horrible politician!



JH87 said:


> I have yet to meet Peter! He seems like a lot of fun from what i've read on people's TRs.
> I'm curious as to how the entrance/exit to DCA works...did you get any photos? Where exactly do you enter and exit from? I'll be there Monday so I need to mentally prepare!  So sad that it looks really looks like a construction zone now....maybe that means DCA will be empty and I can FINALLY ride TSMM!!!



Aw, I hope you get too. He's so much fun. If you really wanted to, just stop by City Hall and ask when he'll be around and they'll give you a time and general area. It's always fun to watch.

I'll try and get some photos tomorrow to help explain it, but if you stand looking at the DCA entrance, the letters are boarded up and near the center they'll have a roped area open to form the line that goes along the boards to the left where they had the gates open for entrance on the far left. The gates they had for the exit were on the far right. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## JH87

Makes sense I think! Thanks! You know, I've always known to ask City Hall about characters but just never had the chance. Usually its rush rush rush to beat the crowds but seeing as though this is off season hopefully the crowds will be low and I can ask.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'll still take photos today for sure, just so you can see!

I'm about to head out. Today my goal is to stop by Pixie Hollow, find Aurora, get bathroom sign photos thanks to Tina, and get the other Dooney that I want!

Oh, and pick Michele up a Duffy!!


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> And it was great to just chit chat with Sherry. She's just as awesome in person as she is here on the DIS.






Belle Ella said:


> So as a teaser for today, I just wanted to share this photo of my all-time favorite Peter Pan from my birthday trip back in 2009 and then todays!!


He is the BEST!  Love him.



Belle Ella said:


> In a perfect world, I would be living in SoCal and applying to Disneyland sometime within the year but who knows. really. But I want it to happen someday, really, really badly.


 I dream of that also!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I'll still take photos today for sure, just so you can see!
> 
> I'm about to head out. Today my goal is to stop by Pixie Hollow, find Aurora, get bathroom sign photos thanks to Tina, and get the other Dooney that I want!
> 
> Oh, and pick Michele up a Duffy!!



Yay!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Have never met Peter would love to next time....why do I always forget to ask City Hall? Anyway you are doing some nice teasing from the land can't wait for the TR.


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> I'll still take photos today for sure, just so you can see!
> 
> I'm about to head out. Today my goal is to stop by Pixie Hollow, find Aurora, get bathroom sign photos thanks to Tina, and get the other Dooney that I want!
> 
> Oh, and pick Michele up a Duffy!!



Isn't having an AP grand?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Yay!!



 OK, so here's the deal: I grabbed your Duffy today but looks like they've been sold out of the sailor outfit for a while. I can post pictures of what they did have if you'd like me to grab a different one for you.



TheColtonsMom said:


> Have never met Peter would love to next time....why do I always forget to ask City Hall? Anyway you are doing some nice teasing from the land can't wait for the TR.



I always forgot to do that as well. But when you have your heart set on seeing a character (as I can be with Peter Pan because he's the best) it's a great problem solver.



amamax2 said:


> Isn't having an AP grand?



*YES!!*

OK, so I was really, really bad today. Give me a second to take photos and I'll tell you why.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> OK, so here's the deal: I grabbed your Duffy today but looks like they've been sold out of the sailor outfit for a while. I can post pictures of what they did have if you'd like me to grab a different one for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I always forgot to do that as well. But when you have your heart set on seeing a character (as I can be with Peter Pan because he's the best) it's a great problem solver.
> 
> 
> 
> *YES!!*
> 
> OK, so I was really, really bad today. Give me a second to take photos and I'll tell you why.



Oh you don't need to get the outfit then.  I will dress him at a later date.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Oh you don't need to get the outfit then.  I will dress him at a later date.



Alrighty then!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Alrighty then!!



I really appreciate you getting him.


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> OK, so I was really, really bad today. Give me a second to take photos and I'll tell you why.



Should we guess?

I'll go first: either you bought a friend for Duffy (in case you *ahem* leave him at home alone again) or you kept the Dooney you were going to return AND bought the other one you really wanted.


----------



## kaoden39

amamax2 said:


> Should we guess?
> 
> I'll go first: either you bought a friend for Duffy (in case you *ahem* leave him at home alone again) or you kept the Dooney you were going to return AND bought the other one you really wanted.



Ooh I am taking the second one.


----------



## Belle Ella

So, a couple quick things I want to add about today: even more Christmas decorations came down over the night. The tree, for example, is gone. But the snow is still on the Castle and decorations are still up in Critter Country and Toontown (and of course IASW promenade). The construction walls around the California letters got decorated so they aren't just plain old walls. Um ... I don't think there was much else. I finally saw the White Rabbit out and about today with the Queen of Hearts, but sadly didn't get a photo with them (of them, yes).

And without further ado ...

First we have the 55th Anniversary letter carrier. Originally I had got one of the colored sketch ones but I changed my mind yesterday and the 55th Anniversary one is something special so I just had to have it. I exchanged the sketch for this one first thing this morning.











But see, that one was a Christmas present froma combination of grandparents, aunts, and Jason. That's not really me being bad. What is me being bad is this one that I had to buy on my way out of the Park today ...











There you have 'em!! Guess which one cost more.


----------



## Belle Ella

amamax2 said:


> Should we guess?
> 
> I'll go first: either you bought a friend for Duffy (in case you *ahem* leave him at home alone again) or you kept the Dooney you were going to return AND bought the other one you really wanted.



 Well, you were close on both counts. I didn't buy Duffy a new friend, but I did get him a new outfit. And I didn't keep the other Dooney, but it was Dooney related!!


----------



## kaoden39

I bet the wallet is more expensive.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I bet the wallet is more expensive.



That it is! Not by much, mind you, but it sure was. The letter carrier was $155 and the wallet/checkbook organizer was $175.


----------



## JH87

I am SO glad to hear that the walls surrounding the CALIFORNIA letters are decorated now. I was hoping they would do that. Also, the D&B bag and wallet are CUTE! I have a wrislet from the Princess collection in black...it's sooo cute. I had to stop myself from getting more! Dooney & Burke + Disney = hard to resist!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> That it is! Not by much, mind you, but it sure was. The letter carrier was $155 and the wallet/checkbook organizer was $175.



I love the letter carrier but it doesn't look big enough to hold even the wallet.


----------



## kaoden39

Question, do you thing Duffy can fit into Build a Bear clothes?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Question, do you thing Duffy can fit into Build a Bear clothes?



I believe Jasmine got a couple things for Duffy there. I think they may be a little big, I dunno. I was thinking about stopping there today (can still do it tomorrow) to check and see.



kaoden39 said:


> I love the letter carrier but it doesn't look big enough to hold even the wallet.



 I wasn't planning on using them together. I almost have one Dooney for every day of the week so I can rotate. I'm totally taking the letter carrier with me tomorrow.



JH87 said:


> I am SO glad to hear that the walls surrounding the CALIFORNIA letters are decorated now. I was hoping they would do that. Also, the D&B bag and wallet are CUTE! I have a wrislet from the Princess collection in black...it's sooo cute. I had to stop myself from getting more! Dooney & Burke + Disney = hard to resist!



I will try and post the photos for you tonight if I can edit them fast enough. It's my last night here and so far no idea what we're doing yet but Jason just got back from work a little bit ago.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I believe Jasmine got a couple things for Duffy there. I think they may be a little big, I dunno. I was thinking about stopping there today (can still do it tomorrow) to check and see.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't planning on using them together. I almost have one Dooney for every day of the week so I can rotate. I'm totally taking the letter carrier with me tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and post the photos for you tonight if I can edit them fast enough. It's my last night here and so far no idea what we're doing yet but Jason just got back from work a little bit ago.



Ok, I need to look at the purses when I go.  I like the strap on the letter carrier.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Ok, I need to look at the purses when I go.  I like the strap on the letter carrier.



I do too. It's the big reason why I picked it over any of the other purses. I like that I can sling it cross-body. Yay! And you can adjust the length on it.

OK, so here are some photos of what the entrance to DCA currently looks like ...

Facing DCA from the esplanade:






To the left there is a rope marking the line entrance:






This will take you along the boards until you get to the far left gates for entry:






Facing the gates from inside DCA:






To the left you'll be able to exit:


----------



## kaoden39

Oh what a mess that is gonna be on President's weekend.


----------



## Belle Ella

Maybe they'll have something figured out, lol. I don't know how they did it first thing this morning though. Maybe they have both sides open for entry. I dunno.

So we just got back from dinner. I probably wont be back on tomorrow morning before I leave since I want to be all packed and ready to go as much as I can tonight. So if I don't post any more tonight ...

Good night!!


----------



## amamax2

Super cute purse and wallet - I love, love, love them...till I saw the prices.  Ouch!

I do like the See You Real Soon Sign - that is calling out for a picture to be taken.  Thanks for posting those so quickly.


Good night - sweet dreams.


----------



## Belle Ella

So ... not heading out just yet. But I had to share this though with everyone: Technically, I have been at DLR every single day this year!!



I got mad skills.

Don't ask. Sigh.

The prices make you want to gouge your eyes out, right? I'm somewhat sorry I asked the price on the wallet instead of just walking by. Asking how much it was meant that I wanted it. And even after she told me I almost walked away. But then I said to myself: I really don't splurge on myself often. If I'm gonna do it, I better do it now. And I did. Now I just need to be good.

At least I saved 20%! That's got to be the silver lining, right? That and the fact that I didn't pay for the purse. That was all gift money from Christmas.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Maybe they'll have something figured out, lol. I don't know how they did it first thing this morning though. Maybe they have both sides open for entry. I dunno.
> 
> So we just got back from dinner. I probably wont be back on tomorrow morning before I leave since I want to be all packed and ready to go as much as I can tonight. So if I don't post any more tonight ...
> 
> Good night!!



Okie dokie.  Goodnight.  Drive carefully.


----------



## amamax2

> So ... not heading out just yet. But I had to share this though with everyone: Technically, I have been at DLR every single day this year!!



Not many people can say that!    Do you know when the next trip is?  You need to come back in Feb, and then you can say I've been to DL three months in a row!




> But then I said to myself: I really don't splurge on myself often. If I'm gonna do it, I better do it now. And I did. Now I just need to be good.
> 
> At least I saved 20%! That's got to be the silver lining, right? That and the fact that I didn't pay for the purse. That was all gift money from Christmas.



It's Ok to treat yourself.  I give you permission.


----------



## JH87

DLR every day of the year! I love it.

Thanks for those photos. it looks WAY better with the graphics up on the wall. & I am now going to feel like an expert on how to work my way around the walls to get in/out of DCA! yay! 

Have a safe trip!


----------



## where's_my_prince

OMG WHERE HAVE I BEEN SERIOUSLY!!!!!

i can't believe i missed that amazing Duffy post...seriously i wish i could have recorded my facial expression as i read that TR, it would have been the corniest faces ever!!!! BEST TRIP REPORT EVER. ahahahaha seriously though it was so adorable! my duffy said to tell your duffy hi!


duffy really does makes DL so much funner!


btw so jealous of your 55th anniversary wallet....MUST .HAVE. IT.


----------



## tdashgirl

Great photos of the DCA entrance/exit '
 your new Dooneys.
Safe travels


----------



## Belle Ella

Worst. Drive. Home. EVER!!! I was literally 3 miles away from exiting the Grapevine and there was an accident that completely shut down Northbound traffic. It took me 3 hours to make those 3 miles.

The silver lining is that I could have been there longer. I was close to the start of where they stopped traffic. I could have been there a lot longer.

But I'm home. And exhausted. It took me 8 hours to get home. 

AHGJHAFSJ:AOGHAANV:UHEGJBIUAHBFJHvuiWBFHSDGFBW

I'm so ready for bed.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Worst. Drive. Home. EVER!!! I was literally 3 miles away from exiting the Grapevine and there was an accident that completely shut down Northbound traffic. It took me 3 hours to make those 3 miles.
> 
> The silver lining is that I could have been there longer. I was close to the start of where they stopped traffic. I could have been there a lot longer.
> 
> But I'm home. And exhausted. It took me 8 hours to get home.
> 
> AHGJHAFSJ:AOGHAANV:UHEGJBIUAHBFJHvuiWBFHSDGFBW
> 
> I'm so ready for bed.



That truly sucks.


----------



## Belle Ella

It was miserable. Absolutely miserable. And I was already exhausted so this extra long drive was not a good thing.

Funny enough, I left Disneyland earlier than I meant to originally. So I easily could have been stuck there for longer.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> It was miserable. Absolutely miserable. And I was already exhausted so this extra long drive was not a good thing.
> 
> Funny enough, I left Disneyland earlier than I meant to originally. So I easily could have been stuck there for longer.



It's a good thing you left earlier.  You could still be out there.


----------



## Belle Ella

And I'd be in an even fouler mood. Blech.

Trying to unpack a few things that need to be out. Like my map collection. There were 3 different maps while I was there: Christmas/Holiday, New Years Eve, and the "Go Wild" safari type ones. Can't bend those, I can'y.


----------



## mvf-m11c

The main thing is that you got home safely. I can understand what it feels like to be stuck on the grapevine during an accident. If u don't mind me asking Jazz, what did u do during those three hours stuck on the grapevine. When I got stuck on the grapevine, I got out of the car and talked to other people around me.


----------



## Belle Ella

Before I forget ...



tdashgirl said:


> Great photos of the DCA entrance/exit '
> your new Dooneys.
> Safe travels



Thanks!! I needed those safe travels I did. Can't imagine if _*I*_ had been involved in the accident on I5.



where's_my_prince said:


> OMG WHERE HAVE I BEEN SERIOUSLY!!!!!
> 
> i can't believe i missed that amazing Duffy post...seriously i wish i could have recorded my facial expression as i read that TR, it would have been the corniest faces ever!!!! BEST TRIP REPORT EVER. ahahahaha seriously though it was so adorable! my duffy said to tell your duffy hi!
> 
> 
> duffy really does makes DL so much funner!
> 
> 
> btw so jealous of your 55th anniversary wallet....MUST .HAVE. IT.



There she is!! I'll have to pop over to your TR to see if you've given us any new Duffy photos tomorrow. My Duffy and I totally would have made corny faces right with you  'Twas a great day it was. He says to say hi to your Duffy too. With a big hug!!

Man, that wallet. Sigh. I love it. Now I actually get to use it. Woohoo!



JH87 said:


> DLR every day of the year! I love it.
> 
> Thanks for those photos. it looks WAY better with the graphics up on the wall. & I am now going to feel like an expert on how to work my way around the walls to get in/out of DCA! yay!
> 
> Have a safe trip!



It does look better. And I really like them too. The big complaint I have is that the line at opening looks out of control. I got DLR today probably about ... 9:30 and the line for DCA was across the esplanade and past the monorail almost to the Disneyland gates.

Glad I could be of help!!


----------



## kaoden39

It is along enough of a drive that getting stuck on the grapevine just sucks.


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> The main thing is that you got home safely. I can understand what it feels like to be stuck on the grapevine during an accident. If u don't mind me asking Jazz, what did u do during those three hours stuck on the grapevine. When I got stuck on the grapevine, I got out of the car and talked to other people around me.



It was cold so I stayed bundled up in my car. I broke out my laptop to edit some photos but my battery was low so that didn't stick for long. I finally found a way to prop my iPod up behind my steering wheel so I could see it and I turned on a movie and grabbed the snacks I had accumulated during the trip, lol. And I took photos with my P&S.

I wish I could have just taken a nap, but if I fell asleep I would not be waking back up. One of those moments when I hate driving by myself.

Alrighty. I got like ... 3 hours of sleep last night and after that fiasco of a drive I need to pass out. I have to be up at 5 tomorrow to get ready for work.

TTFN!!

And good news re. the TR is that I have like 90 photos edited already!! Mind you ... that's 90 of about 1,000 but it's a start at least.


----------



## kaoden39

Get some rest silly girl.  Talk to you tomorrow after work.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

LOVE the new purse and wallet!!! They are so cute! I was looking at the Disney Store site the other day and saw they have a new design that I really like. It's a black background with colourful Mickey balloons all over it. I love it so much!

Glad you made it home safe, even if it was an extra long drive.


----------



## HollyannHeck

Now that I am all caught up, I am subscribing.  Love your TRs!!


----------



## nukephd

I'm in ... a little late to the party, but I'm here. Never been to Disneyland. My wife and I are going this March ... can't wait.


----------



## kaoden39

HollyannHeck said:


> Now that I am all caught up, I am subscribing.  Love your TRs!!



Your trip is just around the corner!!  How exciting!!


----------



## kaoden39

nukephd said:


> I'm in ... a little late to the party, but I'm here. Never been to Disneyland. My wife and I are going this March ... can't wait.



It ought to be great fun in March.  We have been twice in March and the weather is generally really nice.


----------



## tdashgirl

At least it's better to get stuck in traffic rather than be the *cause* of traffic   But still, that sucks  

I said this elsewhere, but again - welcome home


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> LOVE the new purse and wallet!!! They are so cute! I was looking at the Disney Store site the other day and saw they have a new design that I really like. It's a black background with colourful Mickey balloons all over it. I love it so much!
> 
> Glad you made it home safe, even if it was an extra long drive.



It was a Dooney? I knew they had a white one with the Mickey balloons along the lines of the sketch one I already have but I didn't realize they had it in black. The next one that I want (you know, because 4 isn't enough ... ) is the black Princess wristlet.



HollyannHeck said:


> Now that I am all caught up, I am subscribing.  Love your TRs!!



Welcome aboard and thanks for reading!! I'm so glad you enjoy them 

And look at you, 1 month away from your trip!! So exciting!!



nukephd said:


> I'm in ... a little late to the party, but I'm here. Never been to Disneyland. My wife and I are going this March ... can't wait.



Better late then never, right? Glad you're here. And how exciting that it will be your first DLR trip! March was a great month to visit for me back in 2009. I hope it is for you as well.



tdashgirl said:


> At least it's better to get stuck in traffic rather than be the *cause* of traffic   But still, that sucks
> 
> I said this elsewhere, but again - welcome home



Man, you can say that again!! I don't ever want to be the cause. Knock on wood.

 for everyone!!

So, I am an idiot and I left something behind when I was packing to head home. My laptop charger!! Out of everything I could have left, that one sucked the most. I can't edit photos without it because Photoshop just eats my battery. So I think I will start posting from NYE tonight or tomorrow since I already have some photos edited (thankfully). And then by the time I work through those I should have my charger back as Jason is totally awesome and mailing it back to me.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

This is the one

The sketch one you are talking about, is the one I ended up getting. I love it. And I love this one too. If it wasn't $220 with ridiculous shipping on top of that, I might consider it.


----------



## Belle Ella

Man, I need to stop thinking about the crazy prices. I couldn't help myself, I really couldn't. I just love them all so much though.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

My brothers girlfriend picked up a Snow White wallet while we were down there. It was really nice too. It was about the size of the one you just got, but it wasn't dooney and i think it was no more than $40. She got it in a store in DTD. Studio Disney 365 I think it was at.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

This is the wallet

It's so nice. When she picked it up, I thought of you.


----------



## Belle Ella

I totally has that wallet! Poor thing is a little run down now which is why I wanted a new wallet and why I caved and bought the D&B one. That wallet has served me well. Now it is sitting on a shelf with all my Snow White stuff looking pretty!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Haha, and here I thought I found something new for you, lol.

Yeah it doesnt look like it's one that should be used every day, lol. It's pretty soft. Hers already looks kinda worn, and it's only been a few months.... I can't believe that was 3 months ago already!!


----------



## Belle Ella

it's the thought that counts!! 

UGH. I wanted to either edit more photos or start this TR right now, but I am exhausted. I want to go sleep for years and years and years.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw. I made some progress while eating. I have my header done for this TR!! It's gold and sparkly.






I think I will get that first post up today at least to get things rolling. Maybe entice a few more readers/posters, lol. Depends on if I can get my sister to loan me her laptop charger.


----------



## kaoden39

I was at Sprint earlier getting my new toy er telephone and they offered me a free notebook laptop if I signed up for the Sprint internet service, which I already wanted to do so it is a win win.  I pick up the new laptop on Monday.


----------



## wvnative

Jazz!!!!! Late as can be but present and accounted for. Can't wait for pics.

Can I just add... I am so jealous and..... OMG, I can't believe I don't know how many days we have left


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I was at Sprint earlier getting my new toy er telephone and they offered me a free notebook laptop if I signed up for the Sprint internet service, which I already wanted to do so it is a win win.  I pick up the new laptop on Monday.



Yay for 2 new toys!! I can't wait until the day I have a new one to play with.



wvnative said:


> Jazz!!!!! Late as can be but present and accounted for. Can't wait for pics.
> 
> Can I just add... I am so jealous and..... OMG, I can't believe I don't know how many days we have left



Ooh. Somebody can start making dining ressies soon (I miss saying PS). Go you!! Happy New year to you!! And you are always forgiven for being late to the party. All that counts is you show up.


----------



## Belle Ella

OK, total news update I just have to mention. I'm chilling at the not-quite-family-family's house for dinner and to drop off the pins and pressed pennies that I got for them and a decision was just made: we are totally doing Halloween 2011 and going all out on costumes.

And she is just the person to do it with. May I present to you her totally awesome Buzz Lightyear costume (from 2008):






Now the brainstorming begins!!

This be the same totally creative spirit who makes the bracelets from pressed pennies. Fun times indeedy.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yay for 2 new toys!! I can't wait until the day I have a new one to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh. Somebody can start making dining ressies soon (I miss saying PS). Go you!! Happy New year to you!! And you are always forgiven for being late to the party. All that counts is you show up.



Now we are a maybe on the computer.  But, I was thinking it would be cheaper to buy a new notebook because my new phone can be used as a hotspot for computers and I don't have to add another $50 a month to my phone bill.



Belle Ella said:


> OK, total news update I just have to mention. I'm chilling at the not-quite-family-family's house for dinner and to drop off the pins and pressed pennies that I got for them and a decision was just made: we are totally doing Halloween 2011 and going all out on costumes.
> 
> And she is just the person to do it with. May I present to you her totally awesome Buzz Lightyear costume (from 2008):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the brainstorming begins!!
> 
> This be the same totally creative spirit who makes the bracelets from pressed pennies. Fun times indeedy.




Oh that is great!!  How fun!!


----------



## HollyannHeck

Thanks for the warm welcome, and yes, I am close!  I had planned on going in January since my last trip in August... until Black Friday when my DH surprised me with a new MacBook Pro.   I decided it was worth skipping the trip for that, and financially we had to.  Until.... my birthday last month when my Dear Daddy surprised me with quite the large check, with the excuse that it's my last year to have any fun before I turn 40.  I have my suspicions that he actually just miscounted and believed I turned 40 last month, but I'm not complaining.  So suddenly we were back on again!!  I suppose I really should do a PTR, but since I have to work ALL day tomorrow and then I have a concert to go to, it will just remain to be seen if I get it squeezed in before we actually leave.  Actually, after the first couple hours I've got nothing to do at work tomorrow except answer the occasional question, and there is free internet, so maybe I will just do it then.  



Belle Ella said:


> OK, total news update I just have to mention. I'm chilling at the not-quite-family-family's house for dinner and to drop off the pins and pressed pennies that I got for them and a decision was just made: we are totally doing Halloween 2011 and going all out on costumes.
> 
> And she is just the person to do it with. May I present to you her totally awesome Buzz Lightyear costume (from 2008):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the brainstorming begins!!
> 
> This be the same totally creative spirit who makes the bracelets from pressed pennies. Fun times indeedy.



How very exciting!  I have never been on actual Halloween, but I have been a couple times during Halloweentime, and I love it!


----------



## Belle Ella

HollyannHeck said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, and yes, I am close!  I had planned on going in January since my last trip in August... until Black Friday when my DH surprised me with a new MacBook Pro.   I decided it was worth skipping the trip for that, and financially we had to.  Until.... my birthday last month when my Dear Daddy surprised me with quite the large check, with the excuse that it's my last year to have any fun before I turn 40.  I have my suspicions that he actually just miscounted and believed I turned 40 last month, but I'm not complaining.  So suddenly we were back on again!!  I suppose I really should do a PTR, but since I have to work ALL day tomorrow and then I have a concert to go to, it will just remain to be seen if I get it squeezed in before we actually leave.  Actually, after the first couple hours I've got nothing to do at work tomorrow except answer the occasional question, and there is free internet, so maybe I will just do it then.
> 
> How very exciting!  I have never been on actual Halloween, but I have been a couple times during Halloweentime, and I love it!



 Anytime! We love having new faces to chit chat with and who are following along. It's what makes the whole TR thing so much fun. I wouldn't have the heart to do it if I had nobody to share it with.

Hm, maybe we'll forgive you for not writing a PTR  Then again I haven't done a proper one of my own, to my own standards, for a couple of trips now. But hey, life dictates what we have time to do and what we don't have time to do. At least you're getting a Disney trip!

I'm so excited about the prospect of an actual Halloween trip. Hecks yeah.


----------



## wvnative

We'd totally join you for Halloween Jazz but as we plan to be there the weekend of Veterans Day, I don't think it'll be feasible. lol. Hmm... I'll ponder it though. Might be better not to be there on my actual birthday. Crowds could be bad that weekend and mom is not gonna be happy if I'm not home for my 40th since it is a milestone.


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


>


Those costumes are ADORABLE.  How fun!!!!  I can't wait to see what Halloween 2011 brings.


----------



## Belle Ella

What a party that could be, huh?  But I have a feeling it's always gonna be crowded on a Holiday weekend. I'm really excited about the prospect of doing a ticketed event where the levels of people are controlled. We'll see how the planning works out.

OK, so I just ofund out my sister is leaving for my Grandparents tomorrow. Which means I will be laptop chargerless until mine arrives in the mail. I technically can use the family PC to write my report so I'll try and get at least the updates done through what I have edited photo wise. Hopefully that works out. I'm antsy to share it with everyone. It was such an awesome week.


----------



## Belle Ella

Ladies and Gentlemen! Boys and Girls! Children of all ages! Step up, step up! Come one, come all, to ...




Do you ever sit down to start telling a story with absolutely no idea where to start? Should you give a little background story so that everyone is all up to speed or should you just dive in head first and figure out everyone will catch up at some point. This is the trouble that I am finding with writing a trip report without a proper _pre_-trip report. Sure, for anyone who's been following along with the many adventures of Jazz (*cough* me *cough*) it's easy enough: Jazz goes to Disneyland. Jazz meets boy who lives near Disneyland. Jazz gets an AP. Jazz wants to spend NYE with said boy _at_ Disneyland. Tada, that's it in a nutshell. So I guess that means everyone is all caught up!!

Now it's on with the show.

It's probably going to become a pattern in my Trip Reports of late, but the real Day 1 -- wait, wait, we're making it *Day 0* -- of this trip is as uneventful and un-worthy of mentioning (in the whole 'not the point of the DLR TR' aspect). Nobody wants to hear about the way-too-early wake-up and hour of packing the car. Why would someone want to hear about my torturous day of work knowing that I would be hitting the road the second that I was off, all the while watching the clock like a hawk. Certainly nobody is so much a masochist that they want to hear about the drive down there (it was long and it was boring -- but I made it without stopping once). Of course, there's always the arrival and the excitement over seeing Jason again but if any of that is something you'd actually like to hear about, you are in the wrong place.

What I will comment on was the complete and utter disappointment I suffered when I realized that I left my beloved Duffy Bear at home, next to my bed. I think I died a little inside! Tear.

But believe me, there is plenty of good stuff!

*Day 1* was the kind of day that epic times are made of. I mean, it was New Years Eve after all. The last day of 2010. The last day of a decade (you may argue this point with me if you'd like and say that 2010 was the start of the new decade and I will gladly disagree with you). And did I mention that I was spending it at Disneyland with a pretty awesome person? I have never done anything big for New Years in my life. Sure, I may have stayed up with family from time to time, but it would have been rare for me to actually make it to midnight. And I certainly had never had anyone to share it with before. So regardless of how the day went it was already a win-win thing for me.

Now here is something that has changed for me as an AP holder and as someone who isn't staying at a hotel nearby the resort: the time that I leave in the morning. If you've read previous Trip Reports that date back to September 2010 or earlier you've probably got an idea of my usual routine of waking up early enough to be at the gates _before_ opening. I don't even want to think about what time I would have to leave from Jason's in order to do that, especially if traffic were involved. So it's safe to say we didn't leave super early, but I definitely wanted to be there as early as possible since I had this horrible imagine in my head of what the crowds would be like after the reports that had been streaming in during the week (Disneyland tickets no longer being sold at 10a, etc.) and while I was preparing myself for it I wanted to have time to do some things earlier in the day as well. Looking back at my photos we probably got there sometime between 8a and 9a and it was time to decide what to do first. This list included attempting to get coffee and attempting to get a locker. Haha. Funny story there. Well, not so funny. But all I cold do is laugh at the line of people waiting at the Market House (you know, with that awesome free refill thing) and for the lockers. Both ideas were squashed like _*that*_. Besides, we had more important things to do. Like get me some gloves. Somehow I left mine back at his house and my poor fingers were already freezing. This is going to be a pretty important part of the story later on, so don't forget it!!

So there we were, both with freshly mittened hands off for our first destination. OK, scratch that. There _*I*_ was with freshly mittened hands off to my first destination (grabbing Fast Passes for Thunder) while Jason went to look for another pair of gloves for himself. Just trying to save some time where we could! By this point, 9:28a, the stand by line for BTMRR was already zigzagging though Zocalo Park. Suckers. I had no problem grabbing our FP's with a return time of 10:10a.







​
The best part about this moment was this: getting to play with my new toy -- er -- camera lens! It was the big Christmas gift that I had been looking forward to this year and I was so excited to use it for some fantastic shots around Disneyland. Because I'm a total Disney-photo-stalker. Take a looksies at what she can do:







​
And a couple more photos I took of the area while waiting for Jason to play catch up:



















​
I've photographed this area (and just about every area of Disneyland) many a-times, but it was even more exciting to do so with this new lens. Even things that I already had maybe 20 or so shots of waiting for me at home. Thank you Santa for the most awesomest of presents!!

We had about 45 minutes until our FP's for BTMRR could be used so we consulted and decided to make our way over to Indiana Jones where we would completely bypass the stand by line which was well over an hour already and the FP system as well since that is still a hefty wait right there. We went straight for the single rider pass which would be the only way we were gonna go on IJ this particular day. It freed us up a FP opportunity and kept us from waiting in another long line. I even timed how long it took us. We got our little passes and started heading down the exit 9:31a and we got out of the ride at 9:57a. Not bad, huh! The best part of all was that there was a little snafu when the CM's were getting us on the ride. They stopped loading on one side and had us all move over to the other side and in the shuffle people got stupid and didn't know where they were going. So instead of sitting in two different rows we got to sit together and nobody else got in our row. Go figure, right? And of course I had my camera out to see what this new lens could do in the dark/low light for the first time.















​
As we got out of the queue for IJ we still had roughly 10 minutes before we cold use our BTMRR FP's and 10 minutes before we could get new ones. It would be a good idea to make sure we got new FP's as often as possible so with a quick restroom stop we slowly dragged ourselves over to the Haunted Mansion to grab a FP as soon as we could before going back to BTMRR. Before long we had new FP's for 11a in our hands and I had more fun experimental photos of another area I have photographed endlessly in the past couple of months!

















... to be continued ...​


----------



## Belle Ella

Now that our BTMRR FP's were ready and waiting to be used it made sense that after grabbing new FP's that we hopped back to Frontierland from New Orleans Square to continue with the rides we love. But of course me being me I got sidetracked. Did I mention I had a brand new lens to play with? I remember giving Jason plenty of warning that this would probably mean a lot of random stopping to take photos. But funny enough I don't even remember doing it all that much. It's gotten hard for me to stop and take photos with someone waiting on me who's company I actually enjoy. But here be one of those few moments that I actually did. I had to continue with my NOS Mask Quest! Because they are gorgeous.







​
So where were we? Ah, yes. On our way to BTMRR! And all those poor suckers in the stand-by line. In all honesty, I would have been fine with waiting in the long lines and only getting a couple of rides in for the day, but I liked the way our plan worked out as it was. With our FP's in hand we got in line at 10:18 and barely had a 5 minute wait before we were sent off to row #5. Fun, fun!!



​
As we got off BTMRR I got the urge to go up Big Thunder Trail towards Reindeer Round Up so guess where we headed next? Reindeer Round Up of course!!I love the reindeer, they are so cute. They look cuddly, but I bet they aren't really. Not that I have any intentions of finding out or anything like that at all. Because I don't ... So the big man, Santa Claus himself, has now long since departed but I got to take a little peak-see around. I was tempted to get a photo lounging in his chair by my lonesome but somebody beat me too it and had no intention on moving anytime soon so I passed on the idea and just took a few photos here and there of whatever struck my fancy.





i bet this one is rudolph -- he's just trying to fool you with the red scarf



























​
At this point, I remember we got to talking about Maps. I love collecting my DLR maps and I love that now I have somebody to get some for me if I don't make it down for some absurd reason when a new one comes out but I also can get them on my own! Now, I had already grabbed more then enough Holiday maps during my pre-Christmas trip but this was New Years Eve which meant special maps for both parks! I was completely not even expecting it so I was excited when we walked through the gates earlier and saw them with all their celebratory glory and a big old 2011 printed on them. We had already grabbed a handful for Disneyland but DCA wasn't factoring into the plans for the day at all but I still had to get DCA maps!! So when I had my photo-fill of Reindeer Round Up we made our way to the Esplanade for a mad dash to grab DCA maps. And now I shall present them to you ...






i may have a couple extras to give out if anyone is interested -- let me know​
That was literally just a small side trip to grab maps and nothing else. We didn't even actually go in to DCA and before we knew it we were back through the gates at Disneyland where I tried to explain that even with an AP New Years Eve is a good day to get your hand stamped on your way out but somebody wasn't buying this whole explanation. At least we had no other intentions of leaving the Park again until it was officially 2011. Here's a quick little photo that I took of the Main Street Station on our way back in:



​
An added bonus to swinging by DCA was the fact that it ate up some time until our HMH FP's were good and could get another FP. Since I'm not adventurous enough for Space Mountain or Splash Mountain (it was too cold anyway), we would only for SRL for Indy, and because we would go on HMH again later on the Tour it was only logical that we save our FP's for BTMRR. Because that ride is just the bestest. So that was what we did before slinking back over to HMH at 11:08a where I died and went to dark ride photo heaven.















​
On our way out of HMH I stopped to take another entry for my own NOS Mask Quest. The color scheme for this one in particular felt very New Years for me. I don't know why, but I relate it more to New Years than I do to the Christmas season.







​
By this point it was getting to be eatin' time! If it had been eatin' time before then we probably would have eaten at Rancho del Zocalo because of the coupons included in the entertainment schedules and on receipts but unfortunately there was no way that would have been happening in the time frame given due to the mass of people waiting for food. So we went for the next best thing: The Golden Horshoe. And this of course turned out to be a wonderful idea. Whenever you walk in and see the tables packed with no food in front of people that can only mean one thing: Billy Hill and the Hillbillies!! Naw, I wasn't excited at all. So while Jason stood in line to get us our food it was my task to find us a place to sit. Unfortunately because it hadn't been planned there was no table-grabbing, but I did manage to snag a couple of chairs on the balcony and saved us a spot while I took a few photos here and there.













i really, *really*, love these two





... to be continued ...​​


----------



## JH87

yay!!! glad to see the TR has officially begun! Looking forward to the rest!


----------



## Belle Ella

Wanted to get a little bit up right away! But I wont have anything else to post for a couple days now I think. At least it's a start!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Jazz goes to DL, meets boy, wants to spend NYE with boy at DL......ahhhh such a sweet love story!!! 

Great start & pics......as always!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I kind of like it!! 

At least the boy already knows I'm really only there for DLR 





























































Not.

At least that's the story from the TR perspective.


----------



## kaoden39

Beautiful!!  But, you knew that.


----------



## DizNee Luver




----------



## TheColtonsMom

Way to work that new lens pics are beautiful and I agree with u about the new years feel of that mask


----------



## Belle Ella

TheColtonsMom said:


> Way to work that new lens pics are beautiful and I agree with u about the new years feel of that mask



Why thank you!!



DizNee Luver said:


>







kaoden39 said:


> Beautiful!!  But, you knew that.



 Thank you Michele!


----------



## Belle Ella

OK, I'm too excited to not update this now but I've got a couple of awesome trips lined up for the year! I knew I was going sometime in September for my 25th birthday eek: a 1/4 of a century old, I will be) but I have officially registered for my spot in the Family Fun 5K on Labor Day Weekend. Add that to my Halloween Party plans and I will be asking for a weekend off in March to maybe participate in one or two things for the Divas girl trip, but at least get to say hi to Laurie and get some BF time in as well!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> OK, I'm too excited to not update this now but I've got a couple of awesome trips lined up for the year! I knew I was going sometime in September for my 25th birthday eek: a 1/4 of a century old, I will be) but I have officially registered for my spot in the Family Fun 5K on Labor Day Weekend. Add that to my Halloween Party plans and I will be asking for a weekend off in March to maybe participate in one or two things for the Divas girl trip, but at least get to say hi to Laurie and get some BF time in as well!



Woohoo!  And someone you know might be very well be going towards the end of February themselves.


----------



## where's_my_prince

A www I'm so sorry you left your Duffy at home!! I couldn't imagine the horror!


----------



## kaoden39

where's_my_prince said:


> A www I'm so sorry you left your Duffy at home!! I couldn't imagine the horror!



And imagine how jealous he was that she was hanging out with mine?  The horror of it all!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Woohoo!  And someone you know might be very well be going towards the end of February themselves.



I like the sound of that. Even better if that end of February turns into beginning of March (say around the 4th to the 7th). 



where's_my_prince said:


> A www I'm so sorry you left your Duffy at home!! I couldn't imagine the horror!



I know, right?!?!?!?! But I came home and he had a party with all of the Thumpers. He just made me promise I take him the next time I go. No forgetting.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I like the sound of that. Even better if that end of February turns into beginning of March (say around the 4th to the 7th).
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right?!?!?!?! But I came home and he had a party with all of the Thumpers. He just made me promise I take him the next time I go. No forgetting.



Unfortunately that doesn't work as well.  There are factors involved here.  Work schedules and all that.


----------



## Belle Ella

Darn those pesky work schedules!! I totally get that, lol. I have school to factor in now as well.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Darn those pesky work schedules!! I totally get that, lol. I have school to factor in now as well.



That makes it doubly hard for you.  We tried to plan it so Scotty could take the kids to school and such while I am gone.


----------



## Belle Ella

It kind of does. Stupid work and school. Oh well. I was the one who made the decision to go back to school this semester and see if I can cut it. Who knows, maybe after this semester I'll make the effort to move down to SoCal.


----------



## klexen

Belle Ella said:


> It kind of does. Stupid work and school. Oh well. I was the one who made the decision to go back to school this semester and see if I can cut it. Who knows, maybe after this semester I'll make the effort to move down to SoCal.



I like the sound of that.


----------



## Sherry E

So, you mean with all this pesky work and school (what ridiculous concepts!), you won't be able to pull off a feat such as hitting DLR on all the major or festive holidays this year?  I was hoping you'd be able to swing getting there on Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's Day, Easter, 4th of July, Thanksgiving, Arbor Day, Secretary's Day - you know, all the biggies!  That would be a great 'quest' to pull off!


----------



## klexen

Sherry E said:


> So, you mean with all this pesky work and school (what ridiculous concepts!), you won't be able to pull off a feat such as hitting DLR on all the major or festive holidays this year?  I was hoping you'd be able to swing getting there on Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's Day, Easter, 4th of July, Thanksgiving, Arbor Day, Secretary's Day - you know, all the biggies!  That would be a great 'quest' to pull off!



I know right.. Valentines Day would be nice.


----------



## Belle Ella

klexen said:


> I like the sound of that.



Not as much as I do!!



Sherry E said:


> So, you mean with all this pesky work and school (what ridiculous concepts!), you won't be able to pull off a feat such as hitting DLR on all the major or festive holidays this year?  I was hoping you'd be able to swing getting there on Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's Day, Easter, 4th of July, Thanksgiving, Arbor Day, Secretary's Day - you know, all the biggies!  That would be a great 'quest' to pull off!



Surely as many of them as I can until someone gets sick of me using him for Disneyland proximity!! 

I already know Valentine's Day is out. The girl who covers for me just got that off so I'll be working unless some miracle happens and I can pull off a 1 day trip (drive down Sunday, drive home Monday). Now you've presented me with a challenge!! I wonder how many I can get.

So, I was just thinking to myself - I have now officially had my AP for 1 month and I have already gone ... 9 days!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Not as much as I do!!
> 
> 
> 
> Surely as many of them as I can until someone gets sick of me using him for Disneyland proximity!!
> 
> I already know Valentine's Day is out. The girl who covers for me just got that off so I'll be working unless some miracle happens and I can pull off a 1 day trip (drive down Sunday, drive home Monday). Now you've presented me with a challenge!! I wonder how many I can get.
> 
> So, I was just thinking to myself - I have now officially had my AP for 1 month and I have already gone ... 9 days!!



You know that would make a great trip report.  Trips through the holidays.


----------



## Belle Ella

That sure would be quite the collection. I promise to do it someday when I'm living in SoCal 

Alrighty folks. Just waiting for my laptop charger so I can continue on with this party!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> That sure would be quite the collection. I promise to do it someday when I'm living in SoCal
> 
> Alrighty folks. Just waiting for my laptop charger so I can continue on with this party!



Darn charger needs to speed it up.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

All caught up! The photos with the new lens look awesome, I love them. What kind of lens is it again?

Moving to SoCal would be so sweet. Getting to go to Disneyland and see Jason more, that would be the best of both worlds for you!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Darn charger needs to speed it up.



In it's defense ... it has no legs!!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> All caught up! The photos with the new lens look awesome, I love them. What kind of lens is it again?
> 
> Moving to SoCal would be so sweet. Getting to go to Disneyland and see Jason more, that would be the best of both worlds for you!



It's a Nikkor 35mm f/1.8  And I am in love with it.

Don't forget appyling to work at Disneyland. That would make my life, haha.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Well the pictures look awesome with it. Not that they didn't before, but I can see the difference. I should look into getting more lenses for my camera. It's a Sony, and they have a TON of lenses on their site for it, but I don't have a clue where to start. I got a book for beginners, but I'd rather take a class.

Working at Disneyland would be so cool. Might change your perspective on it though, I don't know. What area would you work? I could see you being a photopass photographer, for a bit!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> In it's defense ... it has no legs!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Nikkor 35mm f/1.8  And I am in love with it.
> 
> Don't forget appyling to work at Disneyland. That would make my life, haha.



Good point.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aws, I wants to be a Photopass Photographer. That would be all kinds of cool beans. We'll see what happens. For me it's just wanting to be a part of the place that has always made me feel so awesome and help give that to someone else. And it comes from everyone everywhere wether they are working in a shop, a vendor cart, etc.


----------



## Belle Ella

And Andrea, before I completely forget, you should totally take a photography class someday. I had read through the manuals and a book or two and had people try and explain it all to me, but I didn't really learn how to take a decent photo until I started taking classes. The information was invaluable and I now actually have some kind of clue what I'm doing!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Wonderful news for anyone still tagging along! I officially have my laptop charger back and I should be posting a new update tonight!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Wonderful news for anyone still tagging along! I officially have my laptop charger back and I should be posting a new update tonight!!



Woo hoo!!


----------



## klexen

Belle Ella said:


> Wonderful news for anyone still tagging along! I officially have my laptop charger back and I should be posting a new update tonight!!



Well it's about time!! Yeesh!


----------



## Belle Ella

Well it's not my faut!! It was hiding when I packed all of my things.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well it's not my faut!! It was hiding when I packed all of my things.



Cough, cough, yeah it wanted to stay there.  Right?


----------



## TheColtonsMom

It just didn't want to wait a year to move to so cal


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Cough, cough, yeah it wanted to stay there.  Right?





TheColtonsMom said:


> It just didn't want to wait a year to move to so cal



See, these are my theories!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> See, these are my theories!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Belle Ella said:


> See, these are my theories!!


----------



## Belle Ella

klexen said:


> I know right.. Valentines Day would be nice.



That would be nice, wouldn't it? I'm working on it, but there are already people who put the requests in before I did


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay more pics! I am looking forward to another update!

I so wish we could go back. If we do another road trip with just me, Dillon and the kid, we might be able to pull it off next year. But not sure how I'll feel about not being able to go on rides with Dillon cause one of us will always have to be with the kid. But both of us are itching to go back. I converted him!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yeah, that could be a challenge. But a good time could be had without doing rides like crazy. Just think though: when he gets older and you get a chance to take him you'll get to share the excitement with your son! Disney is a whole new level of Magical when children are involved.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Yeah, that could be a challenge. But a good time could be had without doing rides like crazy. Just think though: when he gets older and you get a chance to take him you'll get to share the excitement with your son! Disney is a whole new level of Magical when children are involved.



I know, and I am so excited for that! We will definitely try making the trip a once a year thing at least. And the funny thing is, is that was Dillon's idea! Of course I am not going to complain. I am just glad he liked it as much I hoped! And you are right about the ride thing. There are so many things to do there that rides don't need to be a priority. Just walking around there would be fun enough for me.

For now I will live vicariously through you and your AP! Lol.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, then I will try and make it easy for you to live through me with lots and lots of photos.

Very nice that it was his idea to take a trip once a year. I hope that happens for you!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, then I will try and make it easy for you to live through me with lots and lots of photos.
> 
> Very nice that it was his idea to take a trip once a year. I hope that happens for you!!



You make it easier by posting the pictures with Stitch! Lol. At least someone gets to see him, even if it does make me a little jealous!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aww!!  I will make sure to search Stitch out for you and get an awesome photo of just Stitch that you can have.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Aww!!  I will make sure to search Stitch out for you and get an awesome photo of just Stitch that you can have.



That would be awesome! Check for him near walls as he likes to hug them randomly!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> That would be awesome! Check for him near walls as he likes to hug them randomly!



So cute!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Oh my GOODNESS! That is too cute. I think I will need to go to the Surf's Up character meal now.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

It was soooo much fun! We had such a good time. Goofy stole our camera and walked around the room taking pictures of random things. They are all blurry, but I keep them just for the awesomeness of what they are from. Seriously one of the biggest highlights of our trip!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> It was soooo much fun! We had such a good time. Goofy stole our camera and walked around the room taking pictures of random things. They are all blurry, but I keep them just for the awesomeness of what they are from. Seriously one of the biggest highlights of our trip!



Oh geez I wonder if I can talk Dina into going there.  I shall endeavor to try.


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> It was soooo much fun! We had such a good time. Goofy stole our camera and walked around the room taking pictures of random things. They are all blurry, but I keep them just for the awesomeness of what they are from. Seriously one of the biggest highlights of our trip!



Oh my gawrsh! That is too cool. Goofy can be the bestest, huh? I always get to dance with Goofy, which is some serious fun. Who I really want to see though is Daisy Duck and I'm pretty sure she still makes appearances there.

OK, new installment coming up in moments.


----------



## Belle Ella

The best advice I have for anyone who really wants to see Billy Hill and the Hillbillies is this: get there early and stake your claim. Especially if you want food. And definitely when you go during a busy time of the year. There were barely any empty seats and of course a lot of people in line to buy food. I have been during the off-season as well and it's little easier to find a spot to view the show, but there are always people there nice and early to get good seats. It is well worth the wait. We love the Billies!

Now, technically our "seats" would have given us no view at all seeing as we were directly behind the guy doing lights and sounds and what not. Now, hold on a second and let me go off on this tangent: when I was in high school I was part of the tech. crew for a production of Cabaret that we did for our spring musical. I got to do the lighting for the entire show and it was a total blast! OK, I'm back from my little tangent. Thanks for being patient with me. So as I was saying, we would not have been able to see anything if we stayed seated while eating our meal but of course I am a fast eater and in no time at all I was getting up and out of my seat to take a few photos. I mean, c'mon, this *was* the Billy Hill Holiday Spectacular after all. Or should I just call it Spectacular?



​
About halfway through the set I was highly disappointed in the photos I was getting. One thing I have come to learn about having a fixed focal length lens on my camera is that I have to move around a lot. This isn't so much a problem. I had long ago learned that you have to get into some funky poses to get some amazing photos. So I remedied the situation by running down the stairs and getting as close to the action as I could. This was the best idea ever as I got to witness, up close, the wonder of the Puddle Prance!!

Oh, and Tina -- wherever you are -- these photos are for you!!

























the levitating christmas tree



​
For someone who has been trying to add another Billy Hill show into her schedule for some time now but not quite achieving her goal, this impromptu chance to watch them was just perfect. Now maybe next time I'll purposefully get there early!

When the food was all eaten and the show was over we still had FP's for BTMRR to use up before we got ready to enjoy the Holiday Tour that we had booked for the day. So we skipped the super-duper long stand by line and got on with our FP's in 5 minutes in row 6. That was a new one, finally. At least it wasn't 10, 5 or 7 since we seem to get those rows crazy often. Or maybe it's just me.

After BTMRR there was some talk over whether or not we wanted to try and squeeze in any more rides before we went to check in for the tour, which would be at 3p. The final decision was to just take a slow walk back towards Main Street where we could duck in through the shops. I had been given the task by my not-blood-related-aunt and cousin to bring them home some New Years/2011 pins and I did not want to disappoint them. There weren't too many pins to pick from but of course I had one heck of a time picking some out. The easy one was the New Years 2011 pin as it was the only one that actually said "New Years" on it. But I wanted a 2011 one as well and there was Stitch (who was a no), Aurora (maybe), a spinning one with the fab five (no), and a few more. In the end I went with Tinkerbell who I only found at the last minute. But of course I wasn't just buying pins. I took a few photos along my way through the shops.







​
After successfully finding pins for my cousin and aunt we slowly made out way over to the Guided Tours gazebo to chill out on one of the benches for a while. There was still plenty of time before the time of our tour but Jason had gotten a call from a family member and had something to take care. As for me? Well, take a guess what I did why don't you.

.
..
...
....
.....
......
.......
........
.........
..........
.........
........
.......
......
.....
....
...
..
.​
I took photos, of course!























​
As it was becoming more obvious I had some time to kill, not by anyone's fault but Jason was just busy dealing with something, I decided that instead of just playing around with my camera lens that I wanted a few character photos as well. So I hopped in line to get my photo with Minnie and with Pluto! And while in line I got to see Chip, Dale, Bert and Mary Poppins walk by.























​
By this point our tour time was getting ever closer and closer and I had come to a realization: I wanted a New Years pin too! How silly of me would it have been to be *at* Disneyland for New Years Eve and not pick up a pin to commemorate the occasion? Why, it wouldn't make any sense at all. So I popped back in to the Emporium where I had to decide between the New Years Eve 2010 pin and the New Years 2011 pins. Sadly since I had accidentally left my debit card back at Jason's when we left in the morning I only had the cash to pay for one. Somehow I made the choice of the New Years 2011 pin. But never fear. That awesome boyfriend of mine surprised me with the New Years Eve 2010 pin shortly after that!

I will leave this installment with a photo of the giant Castlesnow globe inside the Emporium.





... to be continued ...​


----------



## kaoden39

I saw this in June.  I would so love that dust collector.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I saw this in June.  I would so love that dust collector.



I collect the mini versions of these dust collectors!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am loving all the pictures so much. The decorations are so pretty. I need to go for Christmas one year.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I collect the mini versions of these dust collectors!



My mom does too.


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I am loving all the pictures so much. The decorations are so pretty. I need to go for Christmas one year.



You absolutely must! It is beautiful!!



kaoden39 said:


> My mom does too.



Hehe. I love my mini snow globes. Sadly, I didn't see any this last trip for me to get. Oh well.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> You absolutely must! It is beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe. I love my mini snow globes. Sadly, I didn't see any this last trip for me to get. Oh well.



Oh no!!  Perhaps someone can look for you when they go next?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I love Disney's snow globes so much. I would have a lot if they weren't so much. I have this one, and it's my favourite!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Oh no!!  Perhaps someone can look for you when they go next?



Perhaps! Or I could look for myself next time as well. I'm trying to save up for some of the larger Disney ones that I want. But I try to get one for every 'big' place I go. My sister brought me home one from Scotland on her last trip to Europe. It was pretty cool.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I love Disney's snow globes so much. I would have a lot if they weren't so much. I have this one, and it's my favourite!



They can get pricey!! I usually get mine when they get marked down at the Disney Store. Gotten some pretty cheap Snow White ones.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Perhaps! Or I could look for myself next time as well. I'm trying to save up for some of the larger Disney ones that I want. But I try to get one for every 'big' place I go. My sister brought me home one from Scotland on her last trip to Europe. It was pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> They can get pricey!! I usually get mine when they get marked down at the Disney Store. Gotten some pretty cheap Snow White ones.



Okay.  I know you are going back soon.  I was trying to be helpful.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Also I probably would've been getting my hands on that Stitch 2011 pin, lol.

Can you believe I only bought two Stitch items when I was down there?? There just wasn't that much there of him. I was a little disappointed. I got a pin, and a little tiny charm that I attached to my Dooney bag. That is it! Unless you count a few pressed pennies.

I love the pics of your reflection in the ornaments, that's so cool. That lens is pretty cool.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Okay.  I know you are going back soon.  I was trying to be helpful.



You are always helpful Michele!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Also I probably would've been getting my hands on that Stitch 2011 pin, lol.
> 
> Can you believe I only bought two Stitch items when I was down there?? There just wasn't that much there of him. I was a little disappointed. I got a pin, and a little tiny charm that I attached to my Dooney bag. That is it! Unless you count a few pressed pennies.
> 
> I love the pics of your reflection in the ornaments, that's so cool. That lens is pretty cool.



I am so beyond in love with this lens Andrea!! It's just crazy awesome. I'm still learning my way around if though just like I'm still learning some nuances of photo editing. But it's still amazing nonetheless!

Pressed pennies totally count. But hey, maybe if the pin is sill there next time I go I might be persuaded to send it to you.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> You are always helpful Michele!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so beyond in love with this lens Andrea!! It's just crazy awesome. I'm still learning my way around if though just like I'm still learning some nuances of photo editing. But it's still amazing nonetheless!
> 
> Pressed pennies totally count. But hey, maybe if the pin is sill there next time I go I might be persuaded to send it to you.



That would be totally cool. Speaking of sending stuff, you should send me your address. I found something totally cute the other day that I was thinking of sending you, but Dillon accidentally threw out the envelope your card came in. So it can't be a complete surprise now. But I am still not tell you what it is.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'll send you a message through FB


----------



## kaoden39

Excuse me mam' but I have a trip related question.  Do you have any idea if they have any Playhouse Mickey merchandise at the park?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Excuse me mam' but I have a trip related question.  Do you have any idea if they have any Playhouse Mickey merchandise at the park?



Ummz, that's a good question. Off the top of my head I can't say for sure because it's not something that I specifically look out for but my guess would be yes.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Love the Billy's!!!  So entertaining!! 

Great pics......loving all the holiday decor!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Ummz, that's a good question. Off the top of my head I can't say for sure because it's not something that I specifically look out for but my guess would be yes.



I hope so.  That is what I want to get Peanut.  He loves him some "Hot Doggy".


----------



## Belle Ella

At some point between 2p and 3p we finally got checked in for our Holiday Tour! I have been wanting to do a Disneyland tour for a while now and keep making mental notes to participate in the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour during an upcoming trip but while in the talking/planning stages for our New Years at Disneyland we decided to go ahead and do the Holiday Tour since it is a seasonal offering and we could always do WIWF later on in the year if we wanted to (or if I wanted to on my own). We figured New Years Eve would be a good choice because of the crowds that we were expecting as a way to get in a little more entertainment as the Tour includes the two holiday rides (HMH and IASWH) as well as seating for the Christmas Fantasy Parade.

The check in spot for all of the tours is to the left when you enter Disneyland and pass under the railroad, the gazebo next to City Hall!



​
Funny story now: While waiting in line to check in for the Tour I got to chatting (because this is what I do best) with another couple in line who would also be doing the Fantasmic! dessert seating which Jason and I did together back in September (it's so funny to think how long ago that was, any yet it still feels like yesterday). I was filling them in on our experience which I only had the best of things to say and trying to explain where the check in area for that was. Somehow we got around to talking about where we were from and what do you know they were from the Bay Area too! That was kind of exciting and so I mentioned an area where I live that's kind of larger than my small little town and most people from the Bay actually know. Of course they did and that was when they mentioned that they were from Martinez. Wait, *what*?! How small of a world that my small hometown was there small hometown! It was just one of those pretty awesome moments. You know it's a crazy busy day when you run into someone from the same town as you in the most bizarre way -- on a tour. Cut to a couple weeks later and I have come to discover that a few other people from my hometown were at Disneyland on NYE. What a small world, right?

So off we went to wait near the building that reads 'Guided Tours' with our little tags to attach to our jackets to signify that we were a part of the tour group. You may have heard me mention this before but they reminded me an awful lot of car air fresheners! Please tell me I am not the only one.















​
Originally we were sent off to wait in the same tour group as them but eventually one of the CM's came over to let us know that we were bumped into the 2nd tour group with our guide Chandra, who I had noticed while we were waiting in line -- she had bells tied into the bottom of her braids! She had my seal of approval and as far as I'm concerned led a fun tour filled with singing and dancing along. Well, Jason didn't, but you'd better believe I did. Before setting out on the tour itself we were each given a headset so that we would be able to hear Chandra while she departed us with tons and tons of Disneyland holiday trivia and just holiday trivia in general. Before long, our little gang of 15 was off and moving!

Our first stop was the giant Christmas tree at the start of Main Street.







​
Unfortunately I am terrible at recalling the little details and facts that we learned, because there were plenty of them. What I can tell you is that the tree is artificial and has been for the past couple of years in Disney's effort to go green. She also went on to tell us about some of the different raditions that led to the decorations that adorn the tree.

Our next stop was by Dr. Silverstein's door to see if anybody was home. His door has not always had a home on Main Street at Disneyland but added as a way to incorporate Hanukkah into the parks. Next to his door you can see the mezuzah, which is a case containing a parchment inscribed with words from the Torah.



​
Our next stop was the Candy Palace where we got o indulge in our first sweet treat of the tour: two pieces of fudge! Chocolate and peppermint. Yum.



​
Right now is also as good a time as any to mention our competition with the other 2 tour groups as we crossed paths multiple times over the course of our tour. Any time we would see another tour group we all would shout out Happy New Year as loud as we could. I may be a little bit biased, but our tour group rocked. But it only added to the fun. So singing, dancing, and some friendly shouting matches were all included. What wasn't there to love?

One of the best parts about the tour is that it isn't all about Christmas or about the Christmas that we celebrate. Holiday traditions from all over the world are incorporated into the tour. For instance, did you know that Santa isn't always a man throughout the world? In Italy there is a female version of Santa Claus known as Befana! Another thing that we learned was that how we picture Santa Claus today actually came about from the old poem "'Twas the Night Before Christmas" and a 1930's Coca-Cola campaign. Who knew!!

here's something that stands out most in my mind: We were passing through the Castle on our way into Fantasyland via Snow White's Wishing Well and guess who we came upon on the other side? Snow White and the Queen!! I cannot begin to tell you how excited I was to see them and not only that -- but they decided to join our tour group for a few moments. Best. Moment. Ever. It made this Snow White fan very happy and just confirmed my resolution to get a photo with her before the end of this trip. It must happen, it must!!







​
Our next stop was a walk by Reindeer Round Up and on through Frontierland on our way to NOS where we would get to go through the FP line for our first Holiday ride: Haunted Mansion Holiday. But first Chandra took some time to talk to us all about the different decorations around the park and how they tied in with the Land that they were found in.



















​
Considering it was a crowded day in the Park it was pretty easy to keep our entire group together and to not lose Chandra in the mele. I would definitely do the tour again although we did end up cutting some things pretty short because we couldn't get through them fast enough. Before we knew it we were boarding the train at the NOS station on our way to Toontown to pick up our second tasty treat -- only this time it came with a drink! We each got some hot chocolate in a very cute holiday mug along with the very delicious and equally cute gingerbread men with Mickey Mouse ears!



​
At this point we would normally have been making our way on to It's a Small World before finding out seats for the Christmas Fantasy Parade but Chandra didn't want to cut anything too close and have us miss the Parade. So instead we were the first group to arrive at our designated seating are where she collected the headsets and passed out our collectible pins and a readmission pass for IASWH to use any time after the parade that evening since we didn't get on during the tour. Sadly I know that I have already forgotten so many of the details but it was a wonderful experience and if you visit DLR during the holidays I highly, *highly* recommend this tour!

Before the parade began we had a few moments to take a couple of pictures!









... to be continued ...​


----------



## DizNee Luver

That's awesome that you ran into "neighbors"!!!  I would love to do that tour....if I ever get down there for the holidays.

Love the picture of you with the stocking cap.....a little pippi longstockingish!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks Laurie!! That hat sure did save my life over the course of the weekend. It was so cold and it did a great job of keeping my ears warm which in turn made for a happy me, hence the photo! I got it for Christmas a couple years ago and I think this was the first time I actually got to wear it.

And funny enough, one of my nicknames in school used to be Pippi, because of Pippi Longstocking!

If you ever do make it down for the holiday season, no matter when it may be, you really should do the tour. You wont regret it. I am hoping that someday I can compare it to another tour. But for my first experience I adored it.


----------



## kaoden39

So, I have to ask.  Is that a riding crop that your tour guide was carrying?  And if so was she gonna spank you if you were naughty?


----------



## Belle Ella

Oh, Michele! You are so bad! Have you never seen them with the riding crops? I've always seen the female guides with them. It's rather fitting with the English riding caps. I wonder if there's a story to it.

I kept joking that I would totally dress up as a Plaid for Halloween.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Great pictures again! That tour sounds really fun.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Oh, Michele! You are so bad! Have you never seen them with the riding crops? I've always seen the female guides with them. It's rather fitting with the English riding caps. I wonder if there's a story to it.
> 
> I kept joking that I would totally dress up as a Plaid for Halloween.






Honestly no I have never noticed.  I guess I don't pay attention.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Also I never knew that Coca-cola helped create the image of Santa. But that explains a few things. That's pretty cool. Also that's another reason they're better than Pepsi!


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Great pictures again! That tour sounds really fun.



It really was! Our tour group made it awesome as well. And the fact that it was New Years Eve. Yelling out Happy New Year every now and again was so much fun.



kaoden39 said:


> Honestly no I have never noticed.  I guess I don't pay attention.



Yes, yes you should Michele!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Also I never knew that Coca-cola helped create the image of Santa. But that explains a few things. That's pretty cool. Also that's another reason they're better than Pepsi!



I never would have guessed either! But then again, it's been around since long before we were born so how else would we know? And Coke > Pepsi!


----------



## kaoden39

Cough Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Belle Ella

*cough* None of the above as I am supposed to be a reformed soda-addict.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> *cough* None of the above as I am supposed to be a reformed soda-addict.



Hahahaha


----------



## Belle Ella

This is no laughing matter!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> This is no laughing matter!!





I'm sorry.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Even if I have to quit drinking soda completely one day, I will still say that Coke is better than Pepsi, lol. I even like Sprite better than 7up. But I will stop talking "soda" so it's not so hard on Jessica, lol.


----------



## Belle Ella

I've always been anti-Pepsi. I never could stand the taste. Coke has been my soda of choice. Maybe it was the red containers.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> I've always been anti-Pepsi. I never could stand the taste. Coke has been my soda of choice. Maybe it was the red containers.



My dad was a big coke drinker, so it's just always what we had in our house. I remember bringing a Pepsi home onetime when I was a kid cause the store was out of coke, and the look on my Dad's face made me think we was going to kick me out! 

But yeah, Pepsi is nasty to me. I love coke, and I love all their products. I had a great time in the coke store in Vegas when we were there, lol. And I even have some ornaments for my Christmas tree.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Also it's funny when we go to a restaurant and I order a coke and they ask me if Pepsi is ok. I say "nope, can I get an iced tea?" I can't even drink it as a back up, lol.


----------



## coaches24

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Also it's funny when we go to a restaurant and I order a coke and they ask me if Pepsi is ok. I say "nope, can I get an iced tea?" I can't even drink it as a back up, lol.



Yea im the same way except if they don't have coke at a restaurant I get water or lemonade. Not an ice tea drinker either. I'm so glad that DL has coke.


----------



## Belle Ella

Can I just say how much of an improvement having an actual chair to sit in makes on the enjoyment of the parade? I remember back when we caught the Christmas Fantasy parade earlier in the month and while I really loved it the cold cement we were sitting on kind of detracted from the whole thing. But this time? This time we had *chairs*!! The tour itself was worth the price just for that little fact right there. Before the parade actually started our guide, Chandra, got us even more excited about the parade by having us pick one of the Seven Dwarfs to cheer for (my pick of Bashful ended up being the winner -- I think we made him blush) and because of our distaste of those wicked and ugly stepsisters she talked us into booing Lady Tremaine, Drizella and Anastasia during their short appearance. Let's just say they got a little huffy over that one! Our seating was right across from IASWH at the end of the parade route was kind of nice as well although waiting for the parade to reach us could be quite a bummer at times. We kept thinking it was around the corner, thinking it was around the corner, thinking it was around the corner ...

Eventually is was around the corner.











































​
As we were getting back into the swing of things following the parade we started to see everyone with their New Years party hats and noise makers. We could not be left out of those!! These were being passed out back in Frontierland in an offstage area behind Reindeer Round Up so we cut our way through Big Thunder Trail connecting Frontierland to Fantasyland to go pick ours up. Any worries about them running out were quickly hushed up as they had piles upon piles upon piles of them. People were grabbing maybe even 10 hats at a time and you could see people wearing them piled on top of each other. There were CM's lined up along the path to remind you not to use the noise makers until you left Reindeer Round Up so as not to frighten the poor reindeer! Totally makes sense, although not everyone listened. I wish they would find a new place to pass these out, but that's where they had the space to do it I suppose.



​
With our New Years hats and noise makers in hand (I wont lie, I was using mine like crazy already) we remembered we had another FP to use for BTMRR and so that's where we were off to. I also came to a sad conclusion: if I wanted to wear my NY hat then I would have to take off my nice warm wool cap. The two just did not mix well together and any time I moved the plastic one would just plop off. Sigh. Oh well, Jason just added it to the stack on his head and we just kept going.



​
After BTMRR we talked about hoping back into the SRL for Indy but on our walk over there we saw that the wait for POTC was the absolute shortest we had seen all day long -- somehow it was only 5 minutes! You can't pass up a line like that on NYE.

























... to be continued ...​


----------



## Belle Ella

coaches24 said:


> Yea im the same way except if they don't have coke at a restaurant I get water or lemonade. Not an ice tea drinker either. I'm so glad that DL has coke.





DisneyStitch626 said:


> Also it's funny when we go to a restaurant and I order a coke and they ask me if Pepsi is ok. I say "nope, can I get an iced tea?" I can't even drink it as a back up, lol.



Me too! Although I would usually ask for lemonade. Pepsi is just not my thing. Yuck.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am very impressed with your "A Christmas Fantasy" parade photos right by IASWH. These are very nice pictures from the Holiday tour seating area. Those photos from your D40 are very good Jazz.  Can't wait to read more of your TR.


----------



## Belle Ella

Thank you, Bret!! She's been good to me so far. I might have a hard time letting her go whenever I decide to upgrade, lol.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> Thank you, Bret!! She's been good to me so far. I might have a hard time letting her go whenever I decide to upgrade, lol.



The Nikon D40 is a very nice DSLR camera for a beginner. For better quality and usage it would be nice to upgrade to one of the new model DSLR cameras. Most of the new DSLR cameras that just came out recently have more megapixels, better quality, and HD video recording. The DSLR cameras that you and I have (I have D60 DSLR) are good models. I really want to upgrade my D60 to one of the new Nikon models, but they are not cheap. I looked at your pics from your flickr account and they are very nice.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Me too! Although I would usually ask for lemonade. Pepsi is just not my thing. Yuck.



I remember a lot of places in the states the iced tea wasn't sweetened, and I didn't like that much. We have sweetened here, and we don't always have lemonade everywhere, so iced tea or 7up is my second choice.

Love the parade pictures. It looks like a really nice parade. Especially getting to see it from sitting in a chair! 

The hats are funny, but I totally would have been wearing one or two myself!


----------



## Belle Ella

mvf-m11c said:


> The Nikon D40 is a very nice DSLR camera for a beginner. For better quality and usage it would be nice to upgrade to one of the new model DSLR cameras. Most of the new DSLR cameras that just came out recently have more megapixels, better quality, and HD video recording. The DSLR cameras that you and I have (I have D60 DSLR) are good models. I really want to upgrade my D60 to one of the new Nikon models, but they are not cheap. I looked at your pics from your flickr account and they are very nice.



Someday, someday, someday!! I want to take another photography class and then learn a little more about editing before I spend the money on a new camera. It's certainly going to be a short while, that's for sure. At least until that day comes I have something I can rely on.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I remember a lot of places in the states the iced tea wasn't sweetened, and I didn't like that much. We have sweetened here, and we don't always have lemonade everywhere, so iced tea or 7up is my second choice.
> 
> Love the parade pictures. It looks like a really nice parade. Especially getting to see it from sitting in a chair!
> 
> The hats are funny, but I totally would have been wearing one or two myself!



Most iced tea I've ever had when out has been unsweetened and you usually sweeten it yourself. No idea why, lol. But I'm not a big fan of iced tea so I don't usually drink it. Probably because I'm far too lazy to sweeten it myself.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Most iced tea I've ever had when out has been unsweetened and you usually sweeten it yourself. No idea why, lol. But I'm not a big fan of iced tea so I don't usually drink it. Probably because I'm far too lazy to sweeten it myself.



Glad to know I'm not the only one who feels this way about iced tea!  I swear, over the last few decades, any time I've been out to eat with friends - whether it's at DLR or wherever - everyone else orders iced tea.  I am the lone hold out with the Coke or lemonade (I'm not a Pepsi fan, either!).  For some reason, I just can't get into that whole iced tea thing.  I mean, if it's 110 degrees outside and there's nothing else to drink, I will drink it. But it's never my drink of choice at a restaurant.  It's got to be Coke, juice or lemonade as far as cold drinks in restaurants, or coffee/cocoa in the hot category.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

The reason I like iced tea I think is because I don't have to sweeten it. I ordered one at Chili's in the states and didn't know it wasn't sweetened and I tried to put some sugar in it to help it, but it just wasn't working out. It doesn't taste anything like that here.

Coke makes a really good iced tea called Cool Nestea, and that's what I drink if I'm not in a coke mood, which is rare, lol.


----------



## Belle Ella

As we took our leave from POTC it was getting closer to the time that the sky would light up with the "Believe ... in Holiday Magic" fireworks somthing I still had yet to see with a view of the Castle. Unfortunately tonight wouldn't be that night either as people had been camping out on Main Street and around the Hub all day. I mean, this was New Years Eve and all. But we ended up on Main Street just as the fireworks started anyway, mind you we were walking around the hub to get back to Fantasyland and the Small World Promenade. So I technically did get to see the fireworks from the Castle and even got a couple of photos that weren't blurry messes, which is extremely hard to do while you are walking!







​
Our next stop was to use our readmission passes for IASWH that we received because we didn't have the time to include it in the tour. By this point many people are already staking out there spots for the night and with the first fireworks of the night coming to a close it meant that the line for the ride was short-short-short and we didn't really even need to use the passes and so we didn't. But while we waited in line we came to a final decision on where we wanted to be for the countdown!! In the middle of the promenade was one of the party areas that had been set up for the night complete with Top 40 music, some character appearances by Goofy, Pluto, Chip and Dale, and it was even hosted by CM Russ who you should see as one of the Genies from the Aladdin musical over at DCA (there were also setups in front of the Castle, Tomorrowland, and the Rivers of America). As soon as we got off IASWH we wouldn't be leaving the area until it was officially 2011!











​
And here are a few photos from inside IASWH:



























​
What can I say about the rest of the night? I've been thinking about this long and hard but there aren't too many words that can describe it. It was just fun -- heck, it was just one big party fit with group dances, dance offs, and tons of loud music. This was how we spent the final 3 hours of 2010 and before long it was time to start the countdown to midnight!!























​
The midnight fireworks were just *amazing* and a whole lot more than I was actually expecting. Absolutely an incredible day and night. I don't even know what more to say about it except this: Bring on NYE 2010/2011!! I would totally do this again in a heartbeat. But I would have to say, the best part of the night was the announcement: "*Congratulations on being the first guests to the Disneyland Resort of 2011*!!"


----------



## DisneyStitch626

It sounds like such a magical night! DL never disappoints, does it? My brother was whining the night we waited for the fireworks, cause he didn't want to stand there any longer, but by the time they were done he was in complete awe. I was glad I made him stay! It would be so cool to see them on NYE though.

I didn't realize how much detail they put into the holiday version of IASW, but it looks pretty cool. Do they change the music too?


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> It sounds like such a magical night! DL never disappoints, does it? My brother was whining the night we waited for the fireworks, cause he didn't want to stand there any longer, but by the time they were done he was in complete awe. I was glad I made him stay! It would be so cool to see them on NYE though.
> 
> I didn't realize how much detail they put into the holiday version of IASW, but it looks pretty cool. Do they change the music too?



I've never been disappointed no matter how long and dull the waiting was. And we got 2 fireworks shows, both of which were just awesome.

And yes, the music is different too, they sing holiday tunes. Like "Deck the Halls", etc. The Under the Sea portion they even sing "Jingle Shells". It's much easier to listen to than the original. There are even a couple of holiday smells to greet you


----------



## klexen

That was the best New Years I've ever had. And it was mostly because of the awesome company I had.  The day wasn't as busy as I had thought it would be. We got on all the rides we cared about without even really waiting long. The coolest part was getting to go on Single Rider Indy twice, and getting to ride with Jessica both times. 

The tour was really awesome. I didn't know we were going to get to try that fudge, which was delicious, or the hot chocolate with the cookie. That was just awesome. The girl we had giving the tour was really cool. I also was pretty happy with our great seating for the parade. We sat right in front of IASW, and even got to see it lit for the night. I'm only sad I'd just missed catching it on video. I had recorded the whole parade on my flip... But I had to delete the videos to make room for all the awesome dancing that was done by the characters.  

My absolute favorite part of the evening was the music, the dancing, the comedy, and just that amazing energy that you could feel from everyone. We were all having such a great time, it was impossible not to. Everyone was just so happy and excited. I loved the character dancing. They were just amazing... I never expected it! Chip and Dale, Goofy and Pluto... They were excellent dancers! I was like NO WAYY the whole time. We also got to celebrate the count downs in all the timezones. I thought that was really awesome. Our countdown got kinda messed up though. They countdown on the TV was different from the countdown time the DJ's were following. So that got slightly awkward. But then there were the fantastic fireworks that just awed everyone. They totally went all out on that. It just kept going and going and going, wow..... Awesome, awesome night!

Jessica, all the pictures came out so beautifully! Your new lens is really awesome. I'm really glad I got to share that night with you, as it's going to be a night I'll never forget!


----------



## Belle Ella

So if we want to get all kinds of technical about it if Day 0 was December 30 and Day 1 was December 31 it would make sense that Day 2 was January 1, right? Well sorry, this is BE world and things don't always work out logically like that. Well, they do, but they follow BE-logic which is a whole other thing entirely. So follow with me: Day 1 was New Years Eve spent at Disneyland which lasted well into the morning on New Years Day so it's all connected. Once you factor in that whole sleep thing, January 1 becomes more of Day 1.5 than anything else. Maybe I would call it Day 2 if we had gone to Disneyland again on NYD but we didn't. Instead we went out for a late breakfast and just lounged around for the day watching movies and placing a call in to Disney Dining to look into getting a BB ressie for the next day. Very successful if you ask me! And so now we move on to the _*real*_ Day 2 which would be January 2.

I have to say, this Disney day almost didn't happen thanks to the weather reports. Anybody who has chatted with me here on the DIS knows how anxious I have been to go to Disneyland in the rain, at least once! Sure a lot of it has to do with my desire to wear my ultra-awesome polka-dot rain boots, but that's besides the point really. Of course there was tons of rain in the forecast and _*somebody*_ wasn't as keen on the idea of Disneyland in the rain as I was. I guess that's the thing about 'locals' who have AP's, huh? They can look at the bad weather and decide to go on another day. Sure it's turning into a semi-similar situation for me. There wasn't a time deadline that said I had to go this particular day, but something about Disneyland and the rain seems so refreshing to me. I just had to go!!

I wanted to go to Disneyland in the rainey-rain!!

And so we went! We saw. We conquered!! Well, I conquered. Jason played along though, even though I don't think I'll be getting him to go back in the rain anytime soon.



​
It was already boat loads chilly by the time we got there, parked, and started making our way towards the Trams. It was nice though not so see people crowded along the boarding areas like I normally see. It was the first sign that the rain really did keep people away for the day. Talk about exact opposites from the last time we made this trek!

Now, I can't give the same kind of moment-by-moment run down that I do on occasion. I usually need photos to do that, lol. Let's just say there weren't too many taken this day. I wasn't about to bring my DSLR out in the rain because I just knew we were going to be soaked by days end. I did have the little P&S but I didn't want to pull that out too often. But I do remember that after some wandering and marveling at how light the crowds were we high tailed it over to NOS. We had ressies at BB for 3:40p or something like that and we had plenty of time before we had to check in. But with the lines practically non-existent we squeezed in a couple of ride after we arrived. And by a couple, I mean POTC and HMH! By this time we still had just about an hour before we had to check in for our late lunch and so we decided to hop on board the Disneyland Railroad and make a full circuit around the Park. I haven't done this in a very long time.

Oh, and I decided to take a photo of my beloved rainey-rain boots!











​
It was pretty nice and relaxing to tell you the truth! I might have to do this more often. And it worked out perfectly and so once we arrived back at the NOS station we made our way to BB for our late lunch, of course requesting a water side table. How could we do anything else? When we were finally seated I got struck by my mitten-bad-luck again. I lost another pair of mittens!! Well, I take that back, I lost one hand. But I was sitting down at our table and I only had one in the pocket of my coat when I knew I had two on in the lobby. Really?! Well, the good news was that I lost them somewhere between the lobby and our table so I went off to investigate. Luckily one of the CM's had picked it up and stashed it away for safe keeping so I didn't have to spend the entire day with one little mitten. My poor hands would have frozen otherwise. Lunch was delicious, as always. I'm not very adventurous when it comes to my dining selections there, but I blame this on how much I _*love*_ their Cajun-Spiced Salmon. It didn't disappoint!

Here's me waiting in the lobby to be called to our meal:



​
That hat saved my life, it did!

After we finished our lunch we walked over to DCA for some reason I have yet to actually remember. Well, I do know that we had plans to see the Aladdin musical but we had some time before that would be starting. The next stop that I do remember was ducking in to the GCH to grab drinks at the Hearthstone Lounge. Ever since I mentioned this to my family they have been giving me a hard time. I am a Mojito fan. They think I'm crazy and insist I need to expand my horizons. I disagree!











​
As we were made out way back in to DCA we decided to stop by Soarin' since once again there was absolutely no wait. I love the rain if it means almost all of the rides are walk-ons!



​
By then it was time to head over to the Hyperion Theatre for the Aladdin musical where I got annoyed to no end. I absolutely _*hate*_ what they have done to the Hollywood Pictures Backlot area because of ElecTRONica and I wish it would go away soon. It's not even that I hate ElecTRONica itself (although I'm certainly not jumping for joy over it) but what it transformed that area into when the event itself isn't going on. With all of the scaffolding looking structures and whatnot the area has absolutely no charm during the day. It's not like there is enough construction going on in DCA without adding that to it. Sigh.

But the Aladdin musical? That's something I have only good thins to say about. It was just as amazing as I remember it even though I hadn't seen it since March 2009. I was really missing my DSLR though as I would have loved to get some good photos of the show, so I made a mental not to come back again during the week when I was solo.



​
I don't remember what else we did that night, but we did head back over to Disneyland after Aladdin. Even if we didn't do anything else but walk around in the rain, we did stop in front of the Castle for one last photo together for the night before calling it quits.



​
On the walk back down Main Street they were making the announcement that due to the weather the fireworks had been canceled for the evening but that in just a few moments they would light the Castle up and there would still be snow on Main Street. This stopped us dead in our tracks. I really wanted to see the lighting and I had really been disappointed in the fact that I had somehow never been around when the snow fell. I really, really, really, really wanted to see the snow. But let me just say this: it doesn't work when it's raining!! It just turns to slush with the rest of the rain. You could hear the machines so you knew something was supposed to happen, but alas there was no snow. It was kind of a downer to be honest. But the good news was that we were talking about coming the next day as well. We were coming down to the very end of the Holiday season and I wanted a few more decoration photos. But that would have to depend on the weather.

And so we bade goodnight to the Happiest Place on Earth, rain or shine.


----------



## Belle Ella

klexen said:


> That was the best New Years I've ever had. And it was mostly because of the awesome company I had.  The day wasn't as busy as I had thought it would be. We got on all the rides we cared about without even really waiting long. The coolest part was getting to go on Single Rider Indy twice, and getting to ride with Jessica both times.
> 
> The tour was really awesome. I didn't know we were going to get to try that fudge, which was delicious, or the hot chocolate with the cookie. That was just awesome. The girl we had giving the tour was really cool. I also was pretty happy with our great seating for the parade. We sat right in front of IASW, and even got to see it lit for the night. I'm only sad I'd just missed catching it on video. I had recorded the whole parade on my flip... But I had to delete the videos to make room for all the awesome dancing that was done by the characters.
> 
> My absolute favorite part of the evening was the music, the dancing, the comedy, and just that amazing energy that you could feel from everyone. We were all having such a great time, it was impossible not to. Everyone was just so happy and excited. I loved the character dancing. They were just amazing... I never expected it! Chip and Dale, Goofy and Pluto... They were excellent dancers! I was like NO WAYY the whole time. We also got to celebrate the count downs in all the timezones. I thought that was really awesome. Our countdown got kinda messed up though. They countdown on the TV was different from the countdown time the DJ's were following. So that got slightly awkward. But then there were the fantastic fireworks that just awed everyone. They totally went all out on that. It just kept going and going and going, wow..... Awesome, awesome night!
> 
> Jessica, all the pictures came out so beautifully! Your new lens is really awesome. I'm really glad I got to share that night with you, as it's going to be a night I'll never forget!



It really wasn't that crowded, huh? At least not anywhere near what I had built it up in my mind. I swear I've felt more claustrophobic during the summer.

And I totally forgot about the disconnect in the countdown. But oh well! It was still a blast anyway.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Great update, although I am sad that you didn't get to see the snow. Even I want to see it, even though we have about 4 feet of it here right now. But the way they do it sounds pretty magical. Hope you got to see it the next day.


----------



## tdashgirl




----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Great update, although I am sad that you didn't get to see the snow. Even I want to see it, even though we have about 4 feet of it here right now. But the way they do it sounds pretty magical. Hope you got to see it the next day.



Thanks Andrea 

I wont spoil it for you and tell you right now if I got to see the snow or not. I like to leave an air of mystery every now and again 

I better get cracking on editing photos from January 3, huh?


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks for still tuning in, ladies!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Thanks for still tuning in, ladies!!



I am always here.  I just may not comment.  Which is kind of scary when you think of how gabby I am.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I am always here.  I just may not comment.  Which is kind of scary when you think of how gabby I am.



Haha!! Yeah, what's up with that lady?

I don't know what's up with me lately but I'm having trouble writing the TR posts themselves. Here's to hoping I can do Day 3 justice. I'm loving the photos I took, that's for sure.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Haha!! Yeah, what's up with that lady?
> 
> I don't know what's up with me lately but I'm having trouble writing the TR posts themselves. Here's to hoping I can do Day 3 justice. I'm loving the photos I took, that's for sure.



I haven't had anything that I thought would contribute to the trip report to say.  I think this cold has addled my brain.


----------



## Belle Ella

When *Day 3* arrived it was kind of a lazy morning with no definite idea of what to do for the day. It was a Monday morning and Jason's last day of vacation before he had to go back to work and of course there were a few errands he needed to take care of. The subject of Disneyland came up as well. It was the last day of the official Holiday season at Disneyland and I know I really wanted to say goodbye to all of the decorations since I had no idea what would be in store come Tuesday morning. But of course when someone checked the forecast he saw rain mentioned and was not interested in going in the rain again. I still don't know what he was thinking since when _*I*_ checked the forecast I saw partly sunny. But it was what it was. I ended up getting myself ready for a few hours at Disneyland alone, another reason being that I wanted to fit in another showing of Aladdin and watch Billy Hill and the Hillbillies again sometime before I left and the best way to do that was to spread everything out including a few hours on Monday. So in the end I got myself ready to go solo so he could get caught up on whatever he needed to do and we'd meet back up later in the evening for dinner and a movie or something.

Good plan, I thought.

You could just tell during the drive that the weather was going to be nothing shy of perfect. The sun was out, the sky was a perfect blue, and I was getting even more excited. I would actually be able to get photos! The drive was nothing short of boring, but before I knew it I was parked (had to make a note that it was Mickey Mouse 6F so I could find my car later) and walking out to the trams. Oh, and of course I had to text Jason about how it was totally _*not*_ going to be raining.

Now I have to be a little guilty for a second, although in the scheme of things it's not so bad. There were quite a few people waiting around the boarding area for the Trams and I'm sure the crowds had something to do with the previous day's rain and the wonderful weather on this bright and sunny Monday. The problem is that there are tons and tons of families and large groups and I'm only one small individual by her lonesome. I didn't have to worry about getting my whole party onto one tram so I kind of snuck around and jumped on the tram that was waiting and just about to depart because I saw enough room for me on a bench! This is the closes to line jumping I will ever get to.

There, I feel so much better now, getting that off my chest!



​
As soon as I hit the Esplanade the first thing that I noticed was that the California letters were completely and utterly back to normal. So long Christmas!! It was kind of sad as I never really got to get a photo of them, let alone with them. Note to self: when you want a photo of something, don't procrastinate!! In hindsight, this should have been a big clue that construction was set to begin on taking them down very, very soon! But of course, this was the last thing on my mind at the moment. But I did get a photo of the snowflakes adorning the Disneyland gates for the final time. I still really wish they would come up with something else to decorate the turnstiles.



​
I was so excited to get my day started that I went back to my old standby of skipping towards Main Street as soon as I entered (and can I just add that one thing I love about having an AP is when the CM who scans me in says "Welcome back, Jessica!"). I would have kept skipping right down Main Street if I didn't get sidetracked by my old pal Donald Duck, who looked a little lonely! I have never seen a character line as short as it was at that moment so of course I stopped. Once again, reminded why I love the weekdays at Disneyland.



​
And you'd better bet I wore my rainey-rain boots again! Even if I was sure there would be no rain. I was just too excited to put them away in favor of real shoes. I did say I would wear them, even if there was no rain in sight!

As it was my last official day to get some holiday decoration photos I started my walk down Main Street taking a few occasional photos of the window displays if I thought I could get a good angle. So for the moment, no more skipping!











​
Just before 1p I made my way back to Frontierland for none other than BTMRR. I'm really starting to think that this ride is my current all time favorite. It's slowly, and I do means slowly, starting to completely eclipse my love to IJ. We shall see if I change my mind at all in the coming months. I was kind of disappointed this time though because the FP distribution machines weren't up! Oh, the horror! FP's play a vital role in the way I do rides. OK, not really, but they are important even on days that aren't super busy. But I guess I could live. When asked, one of the CM's mentioned they would be down all day. Well alrighty then! I would just have to go stand-by for the day. So I hopped in line at 12:59a with a 20 minute wait posted and I only ended up waiting for about 15 minutes in row 7. No harm, no fail. It gave me time to really play around with my camera and take photos in the queue area. And for the first time in my experience (which is somewhat shocking when I hear other people get asked this more frequently -- I'm thinking of our beloved Sherry, of course) I had someone ask me what I was taking photos and why. At first it was a family behind me in the queue talking amongst themselves about what I was doing. I didn't say anything because nobody had spoken directly to me and I kind of feel like that falls into the eavesdropping category but it wasn't as though they were whispering and I was desperately trying to listen in. Eventually they did speak up and ask me what on earth I was doing. It kind of took me aback. Is it really so hard to understand that a person with a camera and who is using so camera is taking photographs? And why wouldn't I be taking photographs? Sure, not everybody loves the small details around Disneyland but I really think some people just take for granted how much has gone into the Park that we love. Mind you I didn't say this. I'm too polite, lol. And that's not even to say it really bothered me, because it didn't. I just find it a little funny. So I said something along the line of "taking photos to take home" and then kept on taking photos. I felt like I had eyes on me the whole time afterward though. It was kind of weird.























​
Something I should also mention for the day is that I didn't bring my camera bag for once. How's that for being sure there would be no rain! I had my camera with me and a light purse. It actually felt a little freeing, especially when I got a locker for said purse. The question then was what to do with it while on rides. Normally she gets safely stowed in my camera bag and then put into the safeholdings for possesions until the ride was over. Not this time! This time, I would be holding it in my hand. But this also meant that I had an excuse to try and get some on-ride photos. It wasn't easy, but I got a couple that actually worked.















​
After BTMRR is was back to my old love, IJ. I guess I still feel a little guilty about ditching one ride for another. Then again, it's just a fun one that I can get in and out of fairly quickly. Like always I bypassed the FP and the 20 minute stand-by line to go SRL. Interestingly enough it was one of those rare times when the SRL was a little backed up between us single riders and the GAC guests. Even so I only waited about 10 minutes and got to spend a little more time taking photos in our small little queue area.







​
After BTMRR I went back over to NOS to continue where I had left off in my own Mask Quest. I couldn't get good angles that I liked on many of them, especially those up high, with my fixed focal length lens. But I did what I could. Have I said before, how much I love these?





















... to be continued ...​


----------



## Sherry E

Aha!  So I'm not the only one who got questioned about my photo-taking!  It is interesting to consider that the people who are asking are probably the ones who simply go to DLR because it's a fun place to ride some rides and spent a whole heap o' cash.  I don't think those are the people who are really into the details, and as you said, all that goes into this park/Resort that we love.  I know if I'm walking by a person who happens to be photographing plants or inanimate objects, I'm thinking, "Yeah...they _get_ it."

Well, at least it's like we're sort of in our own little secret society or something, which is cool.

As you know, I 100% agree that there should be something more interesting than that darn snowflake motif above the turnstiles.

I had no clue that the Christmas CALIFORNIA letters were already down on January 3rd!  I thought that since the letters were being removed on 1/4 anyway, supposedly, they would just leave the candy cane-striped versions up until then.


----------



## kaoden39

I am so sad about the letters and the bridge.  I am so glad that I had Scotty take my picture at the F this year.


----------



## tdashgirl




----------



## Belle Ella

I had plans to hit the 2:20p showing of "Aladdin - A Musical Spectacular" over at DCA for the final time this trip. I think a big part of me had completely forgotten how amazing and truly spectacular the show is in the year+ since I had seen it last. I mean, really, I had not seen it since March 2009 when this whole Disney-spiral towards and AP really started with my first Frick and Frack adventure! Even with last year's announcement that Aladdin would be departing to make way for a Toy Story musical and it's subsequent retraction I wasn't able to fit it in during my birthday/Halloween trip in September or any little side/AP trip I have taken since. And I always tell myself I'm going to go because I love it so. Let's just say I wanted to make up for some lost time. The new lens and wanting to see what kind of photos I could get of the show certainly didn't hurt either.

I had accidentally left my Aladdin Priority Seating vouchers at home in a moment of me acting like the true blonde that I am (I mean, I left Duffy at home too) but the great news is that you can still get amazing seats with a minimal wait during the off season -- I'm sure they are a little more useful during more crowded times. We hadn't had any trouble getting good Orchestra seats the night before so I had no reason to doubt that I would this time either. I probably arrived about 10 to 15 minutes before the let us enter into the Hyperion Theatre to find our seats and although I wasn't in the front of the pack I did check out the very front row to see if I could find one single seat between other parties that I could stake out and I managed to get one almost at dead center stage!

The show was just as amazing as it had been the previous night, and maybe even better. The Genie (same one) had a lot more material than I remember from the night before and sitting so close to the stage was so, so, so much fun. I enjoyed getting to see it from the Mezzanine section my first time to see the parade that comes through the audience in whole, but actually having them stop in front of you and being able to see the expressions in the actors faces was kind of priceless too!

So the rest of this post is just going to be sharing some of the photos I took from the show. Enjoy!





















































































... to be continued ...​


----------



## Belle Ella

As I left the Hyperion Theatre to hit the Hollywood Pictures Backlot area on my way out of DCA (I wanted to check out Off the Page) I ran into a fun fuzzy character I hadn't seen in quite some time. I'm guessing this has something to do with how little time I spend in DCA on my trips. Note to self: we need to remedy this. But Stitch is so much fun!! He was just wandering about without a set location and line and I had a little chit chat with his handler as I waited for a moment to jump in for a photo in between some very excited little ones.



​
So after my little photo op I said goodbye to DCA as I wasn't 100% sure I would be back again, even though I still had a few more days to spend getting my DLR-fix. I took my time walking down Main Street, taking in what was left of the Holiday window displays and looking for CM's with pin lanyards for some trading.



​
As soon as I was starting to get that ride-itch again I made my way back to Frontierland for another shot on BTMRR and was still a little saddened to see that the FP machines were non-operational for the day. I probably would have ridden it a few more times if it hadn't been for that. But that's alright, that's OK, I still had fun anyway. And of course I took a few more photos of the queue area. I want to have the whole area documented. So far, so good. I got in the stand by line at 3:31p with a 15m wait posted and was in row 10 by 3:52p.







































​
I was getting prepared to leave for the day by this point to go have non-DLR fun but I couldn't leave without another stop by IJ on my way out. The stand by time was 20 minutes but the SRL was my good friend again and I was on in no more than 5 minutes. Somehow I even got the whole back row to myself. That was interesting, but awesome!



​
It was a great way to end the afternoon. I do still love that ride. I wasn't exactly ready to leave, but I didn't want to spend the _entire_ day by myself. So I called it a day, but I did have to say goodbye to some friends before I officially left the park. And so I'll leave you for the day with Aladdin and Jasmine!



​


----------



## tdashgirl




----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I am so sad about the letters and the bridge.  I am so glad that I had Scotty take my picture at the F this year.



I wish I had remembered to do so. Both with the Christmas letters and with the regular ones since I got to see them one final time. I'm hoping that they do end up reusing them in the nearer future and not ages down the road. I'm curious to see what they'll do with them.



Sherry E said:


> Aha!  So I'm not the only one who got questioned about my photo-taking!  It is interesting to consider that the people who are asking are probably the ones who simply go to DLR because it's a fun place to ride some rides and spent a whole heap o' cash.  I don't think those are the people who are really into the details, and as you said, all that goes into this park/Resort that we love.  I know if I'm walking by a person who happens to be photographing plants or inanimate objects, I'm thinking, "Yeah...they _get_ it."
> 
> Well, at least it's like we're sort of in our own little secret society or something, which is cool.
> 
> As you know, I 100% agree that there should be something more interesting than that darn snowflake motif above the turnstiles.
> 
> I had no clue that the Christmas CALIFORNIA letters were already down on January 3rd!  I thought that since the letters were being removed on 1/4 anyway, supposedly, they would just leave the candy cane-striped versions up until then.



Nope, you're not alone at all! Which is too funny. I'm not kidding when I say it was the very first time that has happened to me. I always kind of scoffed when you would mention it and think to myself what am I doing wrong? Because apparently it's all the rage these days to take photos when nobody else knows why you would be inclined to. I do have my days where I don't want to stop and notice all the details, but there's just something so calming about taking everything in at DLR, especially on a busy day when I might otherwise be feeling lousy. Or not. We're a special breed, we are.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Thanks to you and Sherry I have a new appreciation for "the details".  I think it's because I'm always the planner and leader, I'm just too focused on what's next.  I'm going to try and change that during our trip in 10 days! 

I LOVED the BTMR pictures!  It's my youngest favorite ride.  She loved your pics!

I can't wait to see Aladdin!  We have never seen it before.  We love the Nemo musical back at WDW.  This looks just as incredible!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Nope, you're not alone at all! Which is too funny. I'm not kidding when I say it was the very first time that has happened to me. I always kind of scoffed when you would mention it and think to myself what am I doing wrong? Because apparently it's all the rage these days to take photos when nobody else knows why you would be inclined to. I do have my days where I don't want to stop and notice all the details, but there's just something so calming about taking everything in at DLR, especially on a busy day when I might otherwise be feeling lousy. Or not. We're a special breed, we are.



It might not be a matter of what you're doing wrong in not getting questioned in the past - but what you're doing _right_!  Perhaps you don't look suspicious or peculiar when you are taking photos.  I might look particularly odd, as I am crawling around, behind and under people's elbows on Main Street and standing there taking photos of the conference room at the GCH through the door, and that's what prompted the questions.  I probably look weird and you look normal.  Or maybe I just happened to be there over a period of time when there were more curious, confused souls and I happened to cross paths with them.

In any case, I'm glad you finally got questioned!

Yes, I know what you mean - there are definitely days where you don't really feel like stopping to notice details.  Having people with you most definitely contributes to that because chances are, you are more wrapped up in enjoying their company.  Sometimes you might just not be in the mood to look so closely at everything.  On my next trip - whenever that is - I might not be in the mood to snap photos of little details.  This last trip I went nuts with it because I had been wanting to do that since 2008, and had barely scratched the surface back then - and then finally had the chance to make up for lost time on this last trip.

Next time, though, you never know - I may be more into doing rides or having friend time to where I'm not as focused on the little details.


Anyway, your photos are beautiful, as always, and I can't wait for the next installment!




Halloweenqueen said:


> Thanks to you and Sherry I have a new appreciation for "the details".  I think it's because I'm always the planner and leader, I'm just too focused on what's next.  I'm going to try and change that during our trip in 10 days!
> 
> I LOVED the BTMR pictures!  It's my youngest favorite ride.  She loved your pics!
> 
> I can't wait to see Aladdin!  We have never seen it before.  We love the Nemo musical back at WDW.  This looks just as incredible!



Woo hoo!  Jazz, we converted another one! 

Halloweenqueen - I think you're not alone.  There are lots of people with families or groups at DLR and there just isn't time to notice a lot of small stuff when there are other people to manage!  It's easier to notice a lot when you're by yourself.

Aladdin is great!


----------



## kaoden39

I have never seen Aladdin.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Wow Jazz, the pictures of the Aladdin show are amazing! You should post some on the Disneyland Photo of the Day thread. They are always posting Aladdin shots, but yours are quite a bit better, IMO.

And I love the ones in the queuing areas. I love all the detail that goes into everything, and it's awesome to get photos of it all. Love all the shots!

And of course the picture of Stitch!  

I found we spent a lot more time in DCA than we originally thought we would. We had a really good time in there. I love the art shop in the Hollywood Studios area. I so wanted to get a sketch of Stitch done, but the artist was booked for most of our trip.


----------



## tdashgirl

kaoden39 said:


> I have never seen Aladdin.


----------



## kaoden39

tdashgirl said:


>



I know shocking!!


----------



## Sherry E

I was asking over in the Christmas thread if anyone had additional ideas of other threads I should link to in the main Info post #3 (other than what I put there already).  No one has replied yet, but I think I am going to steal your idea from your December Check-In thread and have a section for holiday-related Trip Reports.  I think it would be helpful to have a few key holiday-centric TR's linked in that planning thread so newcomers can reference them for info.

So I just wanted to tell you that 'cause I'm going to add a link to the Jazz's Rockin' New Year TR!


----------



## Belle Ella

Don't have time to reply to everything I've missed today but I will eventually!



Sherry E said:


> I was asking over in the Christmas thread if anyone had additional ideas of other threads I should link to in the main Info post #3 (other than what I put there already).  No one has replied yet, but I think I am going to steal your idea from your December Check-In thread and have a section for holiday-related Trip Reports.  I think it would be helpful to have a few key holiday-centric TR's linked in that planning thread so newcomers can reference them for info.
> 
> So I just wanted to tell you that 'cause I'm going to add a link to the Jazz's Rockin' New Year TR!



I think it's a great idea Sherry. It's a great way to include even more information if anyone is interested to check it out. And mine is 2 for one. I've got my Very Merry Holiday and my Rockin' New Year! And you'd better not leave out yours, lol.


----------



## coaches24

Belle Ella said:


> Nope, you're not alone at all! Which is too funny. I'm not kidding when I say it was the very first time that has happened to me. I always kind of scoffed when you would mention it and think to myself what am I doing wrong? Because apparently it's all the rage these days to take photos when nobody else knows why you would be inclined to. I do have my days where I don't want to stop and notice all the details, but there's just something so calming about taking everything in at DLR, especially on a busy day when I might otherwise be feeling lousy. Or not. We're a special breed, we are.



While I'm not the detail oriented person with my camera I do like your pictures. I also enjoy finding a nice spot to sit down and soak in the sights but haven't gotten into taking pictures while doing that. My pictures are more of the events and of family. 
On Sat I saw a family walking through the doorway of Snow Whites castle. The dad stopped and got down on his knees with his camera and was taking a picture of something on the ground. Not sure what he saw but it made me think of your TR and the pictures you take and I couldn't help but wonder if that was another member who would be posting that pic on here in the future.


----------



## BillyFan

I finally caught up on your TR, and I'm loving your pictures! (as always!!!!!)

And didn't you love "The Spectacular"?  I saw it for the first time this year, and I thought it was great!  Speaking of which, we have been known to show up at the end of a show to stake out a spot for the next show as people leave.  I've really found it to be the only way to get up front, and you know I want a good view of my boyfriend!


----------



## kaoden39

BillyFan said:


> I finally caught up on your TR, and I'm loving your pictures! (as always!!!!!)
> 
> And didn't you love "The Spectacular"?  I saw it for the first time this year, and I thought it was great!  Speaking of which, we have been known to show up at the end of a show to stake out a spot for the next show as people leave.  I've really found it to be the only way to get up front, and you know I want a good view of my boyfriend!



You are brilliant.  I so may steal that.  It is a nice place to sit and rest too.  Brilliant I tell you.


----------



## BillyFan

kaoden39 said:


> You are brilliant.  I so may steal that.  It is a nice place to sit and rest too.  Brilliant I tell you.



Why, thank you very much!
And since you're being so nice, I'll give you another tip.  We always bring a deck of cards with us. The 'Shoe is a great place to relax, have a drink and/or snack, and play some cards while you wait for the most excellent Billys to come on stage!


----------



## kaoden39

BillyFan said:


> Why, thank you very much!
> And since you're being so nice, I'll give you another tip.  We always bring a deck of cards with us. The 'Shoe is a great place to relax, have a drink and/or snack, and play some cards while you wait for the most excellent Billys to come on stage!



Oh I am so gonna do that.  I have never thought to do that.  I cannot think of the times I have been at Disneyland and wanted to get into see the Billy's and have to stand in the back if I was going to get to see them.  Next time I have a seat!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Halloweenqueen said:


> Thanks to you and Sherry I have a new appreciation for "the details".  I think it's because I'm always the planner and leader, I'm just too focused on what's next.  I'm going to try and change that during our trip in 10 days!
> 
> I LOVED the BTMR pictures!  It's my youngest favorite ride.  She loved your pics!
> 
> I can't wait to see Aladdin!  We have never seen it before.  We love the Nemo musical back at WDW.  This looks just as incredible!



I really think all the solo trips have only added to my apppreciation of the details. It is not so easy when you have others with you, especially when you are the ringleader and have to keep everyone in check and things running smoothly!



Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  Jazz, we converted another one!



We got mad conversion skills, Sherry!



kaoden39 said:


> I have never seen Aladdin.



Oh man, Michele!! You must see this when you and your friend go in February.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Wow Jazz, the pictures of the Aladdin show are amazing! You should post some on the Disneyland Photo of the Day thread. They are always posting Aladdin shots, but yours are quite a bit better, IMO.
> 
> And I love the ones in the queuing areas. I love all the detail that goes into everything, and it's awesome to get photos of it all. Love all the shots!
> 
> And of course the picture of Stitch!
> 
> I found we spent a lot more time in DCA than we originally thought we would. We had a really good time in there. I love the art shop in the Hollywood Studios area. I so wanted to get a sketch of Stitch done, but the artist was booked for most of our trip.



Off the Page, ist hat the shop you are talking about? I adore that place. But again, I don't go there at the moment because I abhor what ElecTRONica has done. I'm almost boycotting, lol. Too bad it wont get anything done.

I have decided I really love taking photos while in the queues. There's so much to see and I always find at least one new photo to take.



coaches24 said:


> While I'm not the detail oriented person with my camera I do like your pictures. I also enjoy finding a nice spot to sit down and soak in the sights but haven't gotten into taking pictures while doing that. My pictures are more of the events and of family.
> On Sat I saw a family walking through the doorway of Snow Whites castle. The dad stopped and got down on his knees with his camera and was taking a picture of something on the ground. Not sure what he saw but it made me think of your TR and the pictures you take and I couldn't help but wonder if that was another member who would be posting that pic on here in the future.



Thank you! It can be pretty nice to just sit there and let everything sink in. I also really love to people watch while at Disneyland. I am curious what he was taking a photo of at Snow White! What have I missed?! But sometimes you gotta get down on the ground for a good photo. I literally laid down on the ground for a photo once and everyone kept staring at me. But it made for a wicked photo.



BillyFan said:


> I finally caught up on your TR, and I'm loving your pictures! (as always!!!!!)
> 
> And didn't you love "The Spectacular"?  I saw it for the first time this year, and I thought it was great!  Speaking of which, we have been known to show up at the end of a show to stake out a spot for the next show as people leave.  I've really found it to be the only way to get up front, and you know I want a good view of my boyfriend!



Yay!! Glad you enjoyed. And you know the Billy photos were for you, right?  They certainly did not disappoint (as if that were possible) and I'm totally filing that tip in the old noggin for next time!! Maybe Jason will want to on Monday, for his birthday.


----------



## kaoden39

I am hoping to, but we are not planning remember? 






I am not sure she knows what she has gotten herself into.


----------



## Belle Ella

Loose ideas of doing it then  You don't have to plan an actual time. Just say you're gonna do it!! I wont be happy until you've seen it.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I saw you posted a photo in the Picture of the Day thread. That's awesome!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Loose ideas of doing it then  You don't have to plan an actual time. Just say you're gonna do it!! I wont be happy until you've seen it.



Yeah, that's what we'll call them.  I am not gonna plan that part though, we are going to play it by ear. 



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I saw you posted a photo in the Picture of the Day thread. That's awesome!



Ooh I need to go look.


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I saw you posted a photo in the Picture of the Day thread. That's awesome!



 I figured I would take the advice of a friend.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I figured I would take the advice of a friend.



Great choice too.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> I figured I would take the advice of a friend.



Well they are amazing photos, and I think they deserve to be on a thread like that.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Well they are amazing photos, and I think they deserve to be on a thread like that.



I totally agree,


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, thanks to you both!

So, in the travel news department I will be leaving for SoCal on Sunday morning with Monday in the Parks for sure for someone's birthday. I've already told him I may do a short stop there after my drive before I go see him because I really want to check out this Family Fun Weekend thing for myself. This will all depend on how I'm feeling after my overnight shift and after most of my drive is in the History books.

And then if you hadn't already heard I get to become an official DIS Diva in March!!

I still have a lot to cover from my New Years trip, but sadly I know I cannot get to this before I leave so you'll just have to wait a little while longer!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well, thanks to you both!
> 
> So, in the travel news department I will be leaving for SoCal on Sunday morning with Monday in the Parks for sure for someone's birthday. I've already told him I may do a short stop there after my drive before I go see him because I really want to check out this Family Fun Weekend thing for myself. This will all depend on how I'm feeling after my overnight shift and after most of my drive is in the History books.
> 
> And then if you hadn't already heard I get to become an official DIS Diva in March!!
> 
> I still have a lot to cover from my New Years trip, but sadly I know I cannot get to this before I leave so you'll just have to wait a little while longer!!



Oh come on admit it you just like having a captive audience.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sounds like it's going to be a fun couple of days! Minus the drive of course.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Sounds like it's going to be a fun couple of days! Minus the drive of course.



I would say that she can probably drive it in her sleep but I don't want to curse her.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Oh come on admit it you just like having a captive audience.



I like having an audience, period. 



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Sounds like it's going to be a fun couple of days! Minus the drive of course.



Yup, minus the drive. Thankfully some stuff will be over by then otherwise the drive would be *miserable*. Now, just to decide if I'm hitting FFW on Sunday for a short while or driving straight to see Jason.



kaoden39 said:


> I would say that she can probably drive it in her sleep but I don't want to curse her.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Yup, minus the drive. Thankfully some stuff will be over by then otherwise the drive would be *miserable*. Now, just to decide if I'm hitting FFW on Sunday for a short while or driving straight to see Jason.



That drive would definitely not be fun if that wasn't over by then! It would be a bit of a downer for the rest of the weekend too.

And that's a hard choice! BF or DL??? How about picking up the BF on the way to DL?


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> That drive would definitely not be fun if that wasn't over by then! It would be a bit of a downer for the rest of the weekend too.
> 
> And that's a hard choice! BF or DL??? How about picking up the BF on the way to DL?



He's already said if we're going for his birthday he doesn't want to go Sunday. Sigh. I really want to go straight to see him, but this whole FWW thing is sooooooooo tempting. Like I can't tell you. But I'll feel a little guilty if I do go and a little guilty if I don't. It's a no-win situation right now.

Sadly it wont all be over before the drive but the worst of it will be. Today and tomorrow are the days I will want to curl up in a ball and die!

..
....
......
........
......
....
..​
I totally just remembered, but lookie what I found today!!



​
Hecks, yeah!


----------



## kaoden39

I hope that you get off early from Saturday.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> He's already said if we're going for his birthday he doesn't want to go Sunday. Sigh. I really want to go straight to see him, but this whole FWW thing is sooooooooo tempting. Like I can't tell you. But I'll feel a little guilty if I do go and a little guilty if I don't. It's a no-win situation right now.
> 
> Sadly it wont all be over before the drive but the worst of it will be. Today and tomorrow are the days I will want to curl up in a ball and die!
> 
> ..
> ....
> ......
> ........
> ......
> ....
> ..​
> I totally just remembered, but lookie what I found today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Hecks, yeah!



Oh I've had those days. I hate those days. I am not looking forward to the six weeks of it after the baby. Really not looking forward to it....at all.

Oh those are so cute! They're awesome!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I hope that you get off early from Saturday.



As do I. As do I. I shall know tomorrow what kind of a workload we're looking at. It should be less than last week for sure so that's a plus for me. But so long as I can get asleep fast I may be good to leave by 9a or 9:30a and be good. I don't have so much to pack so I shouldn't take so long getting the car loaded which will also help.

But either way, this trip will be exhausting, driving there and back so quickly and then going straight to school when I do get home.


----------



## kaoden39

Exhausting but fun!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oh I've had those days. I hate those days. I am not looking forward to the six weeks of it after the baby. Really not looking forward to it....at all.
> 
> Oh those are so cute! They're awesome!



I would bet now!!

I remember making those back for my September 2010 trip but I couldn't find them when packing time came! I was so not happy with myself.



kaoden39 said:


> Exhausting but fun!!



Yup. That's why I'm doing it. And I really wanted to be there for someone's birthday. Now my goal is to get him to wear a birthday badge.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I would bet now!!
> 
> I remember making those back for my September 2010 trip but I couldn't find them when packing time came! I was so not happy with myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. That's why I'm doing it. And I really wanted to be there for someone's birthday. Now my goal is to get him to wear a birthday badge.



Well, what fun is it to have a birthday but not wear a badge?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I'm gonna get Dillon one when we go! And he WILL wear it! Lmao.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I'm gonna get Dillon one when we go! And he WILL wear it! Lmao.



Even if you have to force him right?


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I'm gonna get Dillon one when we go! And he WILL wear it! Lmao.



If he doesn't cooperate I'll put it on his back or something, lol. I'll probably end up wearing it though!! Nope. He's gotta play by the rules to have a good birthday. And this one is non-negotiable for epic birthday fun.



kaoden39 said:


> Well, what fun is it to have a birthday but not wear a badge?



My thought exactly!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> If he doesn't cooperate I'll put it on his back or something, lol. I'll probably end up wearing it though!! Nope. He's gotta play by the rules to have a good birthday. And this one is non-negotiable for epic birthday fun.
> 
> 
> 
> My thought exactly!


----------



## BillyFan

Belle Ella said:


> Yay!! Glad you enjoyed. And you know the Billy photos were for you, right?  They certainly did not disappoint (as if that were possible) and I'm totally filing that tip in the old noggin for next time!! Maybe Jason will want to on Monday, for his birthday.



Ooooooooo, the Sunday and Monday team is the best!  Definitely go!
And fyi~they play out on the porch at the entrance to Frontierland at 11:15.  It's totally informal, and not on the Times Guide.  But it's a great opporrtunity for photo ops,



Belle Ella said:


> Well, thanks to you both!
> 
> So, in the travel news department I will be leaving for SoCal on Sunday morning with Monday in the Parks for sure for someone's birthday. I've already told him I may do a short stop there after my drive before I go see him because I really want to check out this Family Fun Weekend thing for myself. This will all depend on how I'm feeling after my overnight shift and after most of my drive is in the History books.
> 
> And then if you hadn't already heard I get to become an official DIS Diva in March!!
> 
> I still have a lot to cover from my New Years trip, but sadly I know I cannot get to this before I leave so you'll just have to wait a little while longer!!



Drive Safe!
I'm bummed that I can't make it to the Diva trip this year.  Enjoy the scavvie hunt!  It's the best!


----------



## Belle Ella

BillyFan said:


> Ooooooooo, the Sunday and Monday team is the best!  Definitely go!
> And fyi~they play out on the porch at the entrance to Frontierland at 11:15.  It's totally informal, and not on the Times Guide.  But it's a great opporrtunity for photo ops,
> 
> Drive Safe!
> I'm bummed that I can't make it to the Diva trip this year.  Enjoy the scavvie hunt!  It's the best!



So that's a total normal thing? I've seen them out there tons of times when walking by but I never payed attention to what time it actually was. Strange, coming from a girl who's usually obsessed with the time. I have no filed that in my head for safe keeping as well.

I'm bummed that you can't as well, but really excited for my first chance. Here's to hoping for next year!


----------



## Belle Ella

I am getting very excited for this weekend. But I have to get my packing done today or else I wont have time to do it. Thankfully since it's such a short trip I don't have to pack an actual suitcase. I think I can get all my clothes in a backpack and then just have my other bag for toiletries and shampoos and stuff.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I am getting very excited for this weekend. But I have to get my packing done today or else I wont have time to do it. Thankfully since it's such a short trip I don't have to pack an actual suitcase. I think I can get all my clothes in a backpack and then just have my other bag for toiletries and shampoos and stuff.




I am glad to hear that the excitement is taking over now!!


----------



## Belle Ella

As am I Michele, as am I! I'm looking to make a new playlist for tomorrow's yay drive. I need new music!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Tomorrow tomorrow
I love you tomorrow!
You're only a day away!
​
I'll totally be at Disneyland in 24 hours (and change, but we'll ignore that for now)! And it looks like Jason might be joining me after all for the short visit if I swing by and pick him up first. How can I say no to that?! It'll just mean leaving home a little earlier than planned so we can try and make it there before 5p so I can check out the FFW. No idea if that will be possible or not, but we shall try!


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> I'll totally be at Disneyland in 24 hours (and change, but we'll ignore that for now)! And it looks like Jason might be joining me after all for the short visit if I swing by and pick him up first.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Tomorrow tomorrow
> I love you tomorrow!
> You're only a day away!
> ​
> I'll totally be at Disneyland in 24 hours (and change, but we'll ignore that for now)! And it looks like Jason might be joining me after all for the short visit if I swing by and pick him up first. How can I say no to that?! It'll just mean leaving home a little earlier than planned so we can try and make it there before 5p so I can check out the FFW. No idea if that will be possible or not, but we shall try!



Yay!  I was hoping he would end up going with you tomorrow.  The weather is supposed to be delightful.

So is Jason's birthday on Monday?


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Yay!  I was hoping he would end up going with you tomorrow.  The weather is supposed to be delightful.
> 
> So is Jason's birthday on Monday?



Glad to hear it, about the weather! Tomorrow is still not definite since I'm making the drive after my overnight shift and a nap. Keeping my fingers crossed that we'll be out of work early tonight/tomorrow so I can get a little more and still be able to make it. The only reason I want to go on Sunday is to check out the FWW which ends at 5p so I have to figure out how long it will take to get to Santa Monica, then to Disneyland, factor in parking and the tram, etc. and hope we can make it, lol. I'm getting a little paranoid about it, but that's me.

And yes, his birthday is on Monday


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> As am I Michele, as am I! I'm looking to make a new playlist for tomorrow's yay drive. I need new music!!



New music is always nice.



Belle Ella said:


> Tomorrow tomorrow
> I love you tomorrow!
> You're only a day away!
> ​
> I'll totally be at Disneyland in 24 hours (and change, but we'll ignore that for now)! And it looks like Jason might be joining me after all for the short visit if I swing by and pick him up first. How can I say no to that?! It'll just mean leaving home a little earlier than planned so we can try and make it there before 5p so I can check out the FFW. No idea if that will be possible or not, but we shall try!







Belle Ella said:


> Glad to hear it, about the weather! Tomorrow is still not definite since I'm making the drive after my overnight shift and a nap. Keeping my fingers crossed that we'll be out of work early tonight/tomorrow so I can get a little more and still be able to make it. The only reason I want to go on Sunday is to check out the FWW which ends at 5p so I have to figure out how long it will take to get to Santa Monica, then to Disneyland, factor in parking and the tram, etc. and hope we can make it, lol. I'm getting a little paranoid about it, but that's me.
> 
> And yes, his birthday is on Monday



Nice weather is so important.  And I so hope that it works out.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Glad to hear it, about the weather! Tomorrow is still not definite since I'm making the drive after my overnight shift and a nap. Keeping my fingers crossed that we'll be out of work early tonight/tomorrow so I can get a little more and still be able to make it. The only reason I want to go on Sunday is to check out the FWW which ends at 5p so I have to figure out how long it will take to get to Santa Monica, then to Disneyland, factor in parking and the tram, etc. and hope we can make it, lol. I'm getting a little paranoid about it, but that's me.
> 
> And yes, his birthday is on Monday



That's true - it might be cutting it a bit close in getting to DLR before the characters leave.  Hopefully you can make it on time.  The theme this weekend sounds really cute.

I really hadn't paid too much attention to these Family Fun character weekends at first.  Or maybe I just didn't understand what the whole premise of the Family Fun stuff was.  But now that I see what they are doing with the themes and the characters in cute little outfits and all that, it sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> That's true - it might be cutting it a bit close in getting to DLR before the characters leave.  Hopefully you can make it on time.  The theme this weekend sounds really cute.
> 
> I really hadn't paid too much attention to these Family Fun character weekends at first.  Or maybe I just didn't understand what the whole premise of the Family Fun stuff was.  But now that I see what they are doing with the themes and the characters in cute little outfits and all that, it sounds like a lot of fun.



I think that the idea is really cute and it is almost enough to make me want to change my plans to fall over the weekend but I don't think so.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> That's true - it might be cutting it a bit close in getting to DLR before the characters leave.  Hopefully you can make it on time.  The theme this weekend sounds really cute.
> 
> I really hadn't paid too much attention to these Family Fun character weekends at first.  Or maybe I just didn't understand what the whole premise of the Family Fun stuff was.  But now that I see what they are doing with the themes and the characters in cute little outfits and all that, it sounds like a lot of fun.



And if we don't, we don't. I can't remember what the drive was like when I left on a Sunday last time after my overnight shift. Hopefully I can just make good time all around. The closer call will be my drive home on Tuesday before class at 2p!! But I think if I leave at 6a I should be OK. We shall see.

I've really gotten into the characters lately. I'm even thinking about getting myself a new autograph book -- or try to be creative and make one like others have done. Using some of my own photos that I adore of course. I've even got as close to a country-fied outfit as I dare picked out for tomorrow just in case I am successful. We'll see how it goes. The Character fun days would have been my idea -- I heard the 7 Dwarfs will be out!! Ugh. That kills me. It will be *next* weekend. But I for sure get to experience their Mardi Gras weekend!!



kaoden39 said:


> I think that the idea is really cute and it is almost enough to make me want to change my plans to fall over the weekend but I don't think so.



I really love what they've got going on! I will for sure get to be there for their Mardi Gras weekend in March that happens to fall during the girls trip and that should be a lot of fun to see, so at least I'll see one of them.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> And if we don't, we don't. I can't remember what the drive was like when I left on a Sunday last time after my overnight shift. Hopefully I can just make good time all around. The closer call will be my drive home on Tuesday before class at 2p!! But I think if I leave at 6a I should be OK. We shall see.
> 
> I've really gotten into the characters lately. I'm even thinking about getting myself a new autograph book -- or try to be creative and make one like others have done. Using some of my own photos that I adore of course. I've even got as close to a country-fied outfit as I dare picked out for tomorrow just in case I am successful. We'll see how it goes. The Character fun days would have been my idea -- I heard the 7 Dwarfs will be out!! Ugh. That kills me. It will be *next* weekend. But I for sure get to experience their Mardi Gras weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really love what they've got going on! I will for sure get to be there for their Mardi Gras weekend in March that happens to fall during the girls trip and that should be a lot of fun to see, so at least I'll see one of them.



Ooh that works out, because I will get to see it through yours and Laurie's photos!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yes, yes you will!! Bret has already loaded some photos from these weekends Country theme to his Flicr. I'm excited, especially as there is a rare character out -- Clara Cluck!! I'm really hoping we make it for this weekend.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yes, yes you will!! Bret has already loaded some photos from these weekends Country theme to his Flicr. I'm excited, especially as there is a rare character out -- Clara Cluck!! I'm really hoping we make it for this weekend.



Too funny you should mention Brett's pictures.  I am looking at them right now.  I am loving the sign photos.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Too funny you should mention Brett's pictures.  I am looking at them right now.  I am loving the sign photos.



He's definitely been successful on his quest! I saw your question on his TR and the FF festivities are back at Big Thunder Ranch


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> He's definitely been successful on his quest! I saw your question on his TR and the FF festivities are back at Big Thunder Ranch



Oh really?  Very cool because if they are having the FF stuff on President's Day then I will get to see it at least during lunch at the Bbq.  Thank Jess.  Are you packed and ready to go?  Is Duffy already and packed too?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Oh really?  Very cool because if they are having the FF stuff on President's Day then I will get to see it at least during lunch at the Bbq.  Thank Jess.  Are you packed and ready to go?  Is Duffy already and packed too?



It wont be going on actual President's Day according to the blog post. It runs Friday through Sunday and is listed as February 18-20 for the first weekend of their Mardi Gras theme.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...di-gras-and-more-jan-14-through-march-6-only/


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> It wont be going on actual President's Day according to the blog post. It runs Friday through Sunday and is listed as February 18-20 for the first weekend of their Mardi Gras theme.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...di-gras-and-more-jan-14-through-march-6-only/



I know, I saw that but on holidays they normally treat that as a weekend day.  I am going to call and ask.  If it doesn't no big deal but if it does great.

I went ahead and sent an email to them to ask.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I know, I saw that but on holidays they normally treat that as a weekend day.  I am going to call and ask.  If it doesn't no big deal but if it does great.
> 
> I went ahead and sent an email to them to ask.



Yup, they normally do. I usually just go by what they have listed which usually says when they do. Good idea to ask though. I hope that it will be! It would be awesome for you


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yup, they normally do. I usually just go by what they have listed which usually says when they do. Good idea to ask though. I hope that it will be! It would be awesome for you



Yeah it would but you know either way I am happy!!

So has Duffy packed his bag yet?


----------



## Belle Ella

Yup!! You'll be at Disneyland!!

And Duffy is so ready. I cannot leave him behind this time. That would make me the worst Duffy-mommy ever. And he gets to sport his new outfit. Celebrate!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yup!! You'll be at Disneyland!!
> 
> And Duffy is so ready. I cannot leave him behind this time. That would make me the worst Duffy-mommy ever. And he gets to sport his new outfit. Celebrate!



Oh yay!!  Lucky Duffy!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Hopefully Duffy gets to spend some time at Disneyland!! Tomorrow is his big day. Not so much Monday although he would love to join in on the birthday celebrations.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Hopefully Duffy gets to spend some time at Disneyland!! Tomorrow is his big day. Not so much Monday although he would love to join in on the birthday celebrations.



Well, you wouldn't want him to feel like a third wheel would you?  I think it is definitely better if he stayed behind on Monday.  I am sure he won't mind at all.


----------



## Belle Ella

Nope, not at all. And besides, somebody doesn't want to be seen with me carrying a teddy bear around. Well, he'll have to tough it out tomorrow!! He wont be the birthday boy yet, so no special treatment. Besides, what did he expect when he brought Duffy into my life?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Nope, not at all. And besides, somebody doesn't want to be seen with me carrying a teddy bear around. Well, he'll have to tough it out tomorrow!! He wont be the birthday boy yet, so no special treatment. Besides, what did he expect when he brought Duffy into my life?



Really, this all started with him giving Duffy to you.  Maybe he just doesn't want to share your attention.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Nope, not at all. And besides, somebody doesn't want to be seen with me carrying a teddy bear around. Well, he'll have to tough it out tomorrow!! He wont be the birthday boy yet, so no special treatment. Besides, what did he expect when he brought Duffy into my life?



 Jason had better watch out...he may have some - cough - _bear-y_ tough competition for your attention.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> Jason had better watch out...he may have some - cough - _bear-y_ tough competition for your attention.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Really, this all started with him giving Duffy to you.  Maybe he just doesn't want to share your attention.





Sherry E said:


> Jason had better watch out...he may have some - cough - _bear-y_ tough competition for your attention.



Alas, he's already suspicious!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Alas, he's already suspicious!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yup, yup. Now. I somehow need to figure out a way to be 100% sure Duffy makes it into the passenger's seat tomorrow!!! I'll leave a note on my backpack that is now packed with my clothes!! Everything else will be done tomorrow morning after my shower.

Oh, I so hope we get out fast this weekend.


----------



## klexen

Sherry E said:


> Jason had better watch out...he may have some - cough - _bear-y_ tough competition for your attention.



Very clever!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yup, yup. Now. I somehow need to figure out a way to be 100% sure Duffy makes it into the passenger's seat tomorrow!!! I'll leave a note on my backpack that is now packed with my clothes!! Everything else will be done tomorrow morning after my shower.
> 
> Oh, I so hope we get out fast this weekend.



What about setting an alarm on you phone with a reminder?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> What about setting an alarm on you phone with a reminder?



Great idea, Michele!!



klexen said:


> Very clever!





Alright, now back to my nap!! I forgot I had to feed the dog. Grr.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Great idea, Michele!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, now back to my nap!! I forgot I had to feed the dog. Grr.



Thank you.  Yes go sleep you are going to need it!!


----------



## klexen

Belle Ella said:


> Great idea, Michele!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, now back to my nap!! I forgot I had to feed the dog. Grr.



I just text you a few seconds ago... Wondering why you're still up!


----------



## Belle Ella

klexen said:


> I just text you a few seconds ago... Wondering why you're still up!



Yeah well, I can't even find my phone. I have no idea how I lost it in the time that I got your last one and then went to sleep. Go figure. I shall find it before I leave for work though.

OK, for reals this time. Goodnight (for now).


----------



## Sherry E

klexen said:


> Very clever!



  Hee hee!




Jazz, have a good sleep!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sleep? Who needs sleep?! The dog woke me up again because the rest of the family was home. I just can't fall back asleep now. So .. I am going to do everything in my power to make it out of work by 5a tomorrow. ANYTHING I have to do, I will do. Then I'll sleep for a couple hours, wake up, shower and go!! I'll be good for most of the drive before I need coffee and then the excitement will _*really*_ kick in.

I'll sleep when I'm 6 feet in the ground.


----------



## tdashgirl

OMG, I had no idea about the Mardi Gras stuff!  If we do make it in February, they'll be doing it that weekend 

So funny, I think I was reading in MousePlanet's weekly update that DLR is not doing a good job promoting the Family Fun stuff - since it's tucked away in the old Hunchback festival arena a lot of guests think it's a private event  But it sounds like the Mardi Gras stuff is in NOS.  So that will definitely be noticed


----------



## Belle Ella

I made it!

Well, I actually made it yesterday afternoon in plenty of time to check out the FFW thing! It was fun and I'm a little sad I'm going to miss next weekend: The 7 Dwarfs, Clopin & Esmerelda, Clarabelle and Horace Horsecollar, and Donald and Daisy Duck will be out and about! But it was fun to see everyone in their cowboy/cowgirl gear. And I did get to see Clarabelle and Daisy Duck as well.

But the highlight? Staying at the DLH last night!!  Amazing.



tdashgirl said:


> OMG, I had no idea about the Mardi Gras stuff!  If we do make it in February, they'll be doing it that weekend
> 
> So funny, I think I was reading in MousePlanet's weekly update that DLR is not doing a good job promoting the Family Fun stuff - since it's tucked away in the old Hunchback festival arena a lot of guests think it's a private event  But it sounds like the Mardi Gras stuff is in NOS.  So that will definitely be noticed



Oh, really?! I had no idea the Mardi Gras stuff would be in NOS. I thought they would keep in the same area that they've been doing them. It's kind of nice that they don't push it so much. It makes it easier to enjoy what's there for those of us who know about it and want to check it out. So many times there was nobody in line for some characters and Pluto for one would be so excited for company.

Duffy is very excited to share his photos!!


----------



## kaoden39

Hi there!!

Was the DLH wonderful and fantastic!!

Happy Birthday Jason!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Hi there!!
> 
> Was the DLH wonderful and fantastic!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Jason!!!



Hey, Michele!! The DLH was amazing. I am in love with their renovated rooms. 

I shall pass on the birthday wishes! Although I promised I wouldn't say it out loud again, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Hey, Michele!! The DLH was amazing. I am in love with their renovated rooms.
> 
> I shall pass on the birthday wishes! Although I promised I wouldn't say it out loud again, lol.



Oh I can hardly wait to hear about them.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

And can't wait to hear about the Space Mountain experience! So exciting that you went on it!

Happy birthday to Jason!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Oh I can hardly wait to hear about them.



And see! I didn't get too many photos, mostly just accent pieces in the room. When we went back yesterday I was so exhausted I just passed out. All photos came while trying to pack up again this morning.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> And can't wait to hear about the Space Mountain experience! So exciting that you went on it!
> 
> Happy birthday to Jason!



It was so fun. I didn't realize how short it was. But loved it. It was the last thing we did last night but I made us go on again. I figured twice in a row was OK, lol. Couldn't do it too much today though. I have had a killer headache since I woke up. Roller coasters and headaches make your brain feel like scrambled eggs!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> And see! I didn't get too many photos, mostly just accent pieces in the room. When we went back yesterday I was so exhausted I just passed out. All photos came while trying to pack up again this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> It was so fun. I didn't realize how short it was. But loved it. It was the last thing we did last night but I made us go on again. I figured twice in a row was OK, lol. Couldn't do it too much today though. I have had a killer headache since I woke up. Roller coasters and headaches make your brain feel like scrambled eggs!!



I am curious to see how much the rooms have changed.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> It was so fun. I didn't realize how short it was. But loved it. It was the last thing we did last night but I made us go on again. I figured twice in a row was OK, lol. Couldn't do it too much today though. I have had a killer headache since I woke up. Roller coasters and headaches make your brain feel like scrambled eggs!!



I know what you mean. I had a pretty big headache on the day we went to Six Flags, and going on all those huge roller coasters did not help.

But glad you had a good time on Space. It is a fairly short ride, but still so awesome. How did you like not knowing where you're going? Lol.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I am curious to see how much the rooms have changed.



I will be sure to post everything I took! It may be a while. I still have a few days from earlier in the month to get through first.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I know what you mean. I had a pretty big headache on the day we went to Six Flags, and going on all those huge roller coasters did not help.
> 
> But glad you had a good time on Space. It is a fairly short ride, but still so awesome. How did you like not knowing where you're going? Lol.



Yeah, we had done BTMRR earlier and it was horrible. Stopped by First Aid for some Tylenol but it didn't knock it out completely. 4 times all in all between yesterday and today. And I bought the photo for my first ride!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I will be sure to post everything I took! It may be a while. I still have a few days from earlier in the month to get through first.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had done BTMRR earlier and it was horrible. Stopped by First Aid for some Tylenol but it didn't knock it out completely. 4 times all in all between yesterday and today. And I bought the photo for my first ride!



I am totally patient.  I can wait.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Yeah, we had done BTMRR earlier and it was horrible. Stopped by First Aid for some Tylenol but it didn't knock it out completely. 4 times all in all between yesterday and today. And I bought the photo for my first ride!



That will be a great souvenir! 4 times is still quite a bit. I think we made it on about 6 in the five days we were there, but we didn't like the Ghost Galaxy version as much as the original, so it wasn't our favourite. Our favourite actually ended up being ToT, probably mostly because of the theme.

Sucks that the headache didn't go away though. They can come at such inconvenient times. Hopefully next time you can enjoy it without one.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I am totally patient.  I can wait.



Famous last words!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> That will be a great souvenir! 4 times is still quite a bit. I think we made it on about 6 in the five days we were there, but we didn't like the Ghost Galaxy version as much as the original, so it wasn't our favourite. Our favourite actually ended up being ToT, probably mostly because of the theme.
> 
> Sucks that the headache didn't go away though. They can come at such inconvenient times. Hopefully next time you can enjoy it without one.



I guess now I'll have to give Ghost Galaxy a try when I'm there in October. But I really loved Space. I could go on it a few times a day, I'm sure. But I'm a girl who went on BTMRR 4 times in a row and probably 8 times all in that same day total.

I'm pretty sure it was just the exhaustion. I usually have a headache on a Monday and that's with me getting more sleep on Sunday than I did this time around. I left home at 9a!! But I really wanted to make it for FFW.

Ugh. Totally disappointed though. HM was totally just ... off! And I was so so so looking forward to riding the real version again. But half the time we didn't get any of the audio. It made me want to cry. I was speaking the parts we missed all to myself.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Famous last words!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now I'll have to give Ghost Galaxy a try when I'm there in October. But I really loved Space. I could go on it a few times a day, I'm sure. But I'm a girl who went on BTMRR 4 times in a row and probably 8 times all in that same day total.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was just the exhaustion. I usually have a headache on a Monday and that's with me getting more sleep on Sunday than I did this time around. I left home at 9a!! But I really wanted to make it for FFW.
> 
> Ugh. Totally disappointed though. HM was totally just ... off! And I was so so so looking forward to riding the real version again. But half the time we didn't get any of the audio. It made me want to cry. I was speaking the parts we missed all to myself.



Oh that sucks about the sounds on the HM.  That is such an important part of all the Disney rides.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Oh that sucks about the sounds on the HM.  That is such an important part of all the Disney rides.



Especially one you had built up in your head so much because you finally get to go on the real version for the first time in over a year when you've been on practically everything else a bajillion times since.

Let's see ... the hitch-hiking ghosts part either got cut off or didn't happen at all as well as everything after that. The 999 happy haunts as well but I wonder if that was more because there was nobody in that hallway and so you could walk straight through all fast-like. The part leading up to Madame Leota as well.

Sigh. I hope I enjoy it more in March. I even wore my HM shirt today!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Especially one you had built up in your head so much because you finally get to go on the real version for the first time in over a year when you've been on practically everything else a bajillion times since.
> 
> Let's see ... the hitch-hiking ghosts part either got cut off or didn't happen at all as well as everything after that. The 999 happy haunts as well but I wonder if that was more because there was nobody in that hallway and so you could walk straight through all fast-like. The part leading up to Madame Leota as well.
> 
> Sigh. I hope I enjoy it more in March. I even wore my HM shirt today!



March is not too far away thank goodness.  The power went out on it in June more than once.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

That's gotta be a little disappointing. Hopefully it's working properly next time you go.

Unfortunately I think we might not be able to go as soon as we hoped. I'm not sure how long it's going to take for my disability money to start coming in, and I might need to use some of the money we have saved for bills. So I am thinking it's not going to happen like we hoped. 

But we should be able to go hopefully sometime after the baby, hopefully. It won't cost us too much more to have the little one with us, I don't think, but we'll see how that works out. Sigh.

But I will live vicariously through your trips, since you have a lot planned for the year!


----------



## Belle Ella

Home sweet home. And. I. Am. Exhausted. Who's brilliant idea was it to spend so much time in my car in such a short period of time?

Oh yeah. It was mine.

Not to say I regret it. I would have done it again in a heartbeat but it doesn't change the fact that I am exhausted.


----------



## tdashgirl

for the DLH!!!!  Love that hotel.



Belle Ella said:


> Especially one you had built up in your head so much because you finally get to go on the real version for the first time in over a year when you've been on practically everything else a bajillion times since.


I totally get this.  That's the bummer about the HM overlay (which I actually like) - if you do October - December trips (my FAVORITE times to visit DLR) - you don't get to see the original!


----------



## Sherry E

If you've managed Space Mountain and loved it, you can take on anything.  I see Tower of Terror in your future!  And Splash - have you done that yet?  You will love that, I think - because it's very 'Disney' inside the ride.  Even I have done Splash - and I hate all of those Mountain rides!!

In any case, I lost track - did you already make your HoJo's reservations for later this year (or were you planning on doing it soon)?  If you haven't, read the thread on the main DL forum about the new cancellation policy (which is rather extreme) for the HoJo's ET rate bookings.  It won't affect any rooms that have already been booked at the ET rate before today, but it will affect the ET rate bookings from here on out.  It's already quite controversial.

Also, all of Critter Country will be closed until at least early March!!  Did you know this?  I just found out.  Not just Splash will be closed!  The whole land will be closed until at least early March, when Hungry Bear reopens.  When has a whole land closed before?  They didn't even close down all of Fantasyland back when they revamped it before 1983 or whatever it was.

Madness, I tell you!  Madness!


----------



## kaoden39

Hello!!  And welcome home!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> If you've managed Space Mountain and loved it, you can take on anything.  I see Tower of Terror in your future!  And Splash - have you done that yet?  You will love that, I think - because it's very 'Disney' inside the ride.  Even I have done Splash - and I hate all of those Mountain rides!!
> 
> In any case, I lost track - did you already make your HoJo's reservations for later this year (or were you planning on doing it soon)?  If you haven't, read the thread on the main DL forum about the new cancellation policy (which is rather extreme) for the HoJo's ET rate bookings.  It won't affect any rooms that have already been booked at the ET rate before today, but it will affect the ET rate bookings from here on out.  It's already quite controversial.
> 
> Also, all of Critter Country will be closed until at least early March!!  Did you know this?  I just found out.  Not just Splash will be closed!  The whole land will be closed until at least early March, when Hungry Bear reopens.  When has a whole land closed before?  They didn't even close down all of Fantasyland back when they revamped it before 1983 or whatever it was.
> 
> Madness, I tell you!  Madness!



I don't know if taking on Space Mountain means I can take on anything, lol. I'm not a fan of drops and have no desire whatsoever to try Tower of Terror. I did do Splash Mountain back in March '09 with *Frick* and while I can say I survived it it's not huge on my list of things to do again. I darn near had a panic attack in the middle of the ride I was shaking so much. Paula mentioned something on my FB about my next step going on California Screamin'. Yeah ... I'm not feeling that adventurous.




Yeah, I was petrified.​
And I did see that about the new HOJO policy and what sucks is that I completely spaced on making our ressie for October. Now I have to talk to my cousin to see what she'd like to do since she'd be in the room the whole time and I may or may not. We're about 99% sure that we're going so I'm not so worried about canceling but it's the modifications that I'm concerned with although reading what they had to say in the thread it sounds as though adding or taking off a day or two shouldn't be a problem if we go through in-house reservations. It's hard to narrow out an exact date. I have to go check out our huge Halloween thread again. Have Party days always been on the same days?

I didn't know that about Critter Country, but if you ask me it kind of makes sense. The area is small and Splash is a huge chunk of it. If they closed only that and then tried to work on it ... there would be no room for anyone anyway!! It's just a bummer then about Pooh Corner and the yummy delcisiousness to be found there.



kaoden39 said:


> Hello!! And welcome home!!



Thanks Michele!!

Alright, so wow. Tuesdays and Thursdays are going to kick my butt now that I have school again. Which means these TR's may take a little longer than I would like. But I don't have much on the agenda today (minus breakfast with *Nameless*) so I plan on working on the next day of my Rockin' New Year.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I don't know if taking on Space Mountain means I can take on anything, lol. I'm not a fan of drops and have no desire whatsoever to try Tower of Terror. I did do Splash Mountain back in March '09 with *Frick* and while I can say I survived it it's not huge on my list of things to do again. I darn near had a panic attack in the middle of the ride I was shaking so much. Paula mentioned something on my FB about my next step going on California Screamin'. Yeah ... I'm not feeling that adventurous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was petrified.​
> And I did see that about the new HOJO policy and what sucks is that I completely spaced on making our ressie for October. Now I have to talk to my cousin to see what she'd like to do since she'd be in the room the whole time and I may or may not. We're about 99% sure that we're going so I'm not so worried about canceling but it's the modifications that I'm concerned with although reading what they had to say in the thread it sounds as though adding or taking off a day or two shouldn't be a problem if we go through in-house reservations. It's hard to narrow out an exact date. I have to go check out our huge Halloween thread again. Have Party days always been on the same days?
> 
> I didn't know that about Critter Country, but if you ask me it kind of makes sense. The area is small and Splash is a huge chunk of it. If they closed only that and then tried to work on it ... there would be no room for anyone anyway!! It's just a bummer then about Pooh Corner and the yummy delcisiousness to be found there.



I love that photo!  So funny!  See, I'm shocked that you didn't love Splash - but if you didn't love the drop in that then ToT may not be for you.  I am not a fan of huge drops either, so I am right with you on that one!

About the Hallwoeen party dates - in the last few years, because of the ways the dates fell in the week, they seem to have been starting the party on the first Friday of October (which usually ended up being in the first day or two of October) and ending it on Halloween.  BUT, from my recollection, Tuesday was not always in the mix.  I'm pretty sure Friday has always been in there, but I keep thinking that the days of the week used to be slightly different (like Thursdays, too), and there may have even been a Saturday thrown in there.  I could be wrong but it seems that way.  I think they had to alter things when the party moved over to DL and out of DCA.

The other thing is, if you look at a calendar you'll notice that this year, the first Friday in October is the 7th - which is quite a few days later than when it normally begins.  To me, that seems kind of late in the month to start the party if they are going to end it on October 31.  So I am wondering if they will either begin it on Fri., September 30th or maybe add in some Saturdays this time and start it on Sat., October 1st.  Halloween falls on a Monday, too, so that _could_ make the end of the Halloween season Sunday, November 6th (since they always end season on Sundays)!!

And, of course, if that happens, then I'm positive the start of the holiday season would be later than normal.

Many mysteries await us this year for the two holidays!!!

I was having a hard time following the HoJo's policy change after a while.  I understood what was initially stated, but when Lorealle was attempting to clarify, I somehow got lost on exactly what the specifics of the change are and all that.  In any case, I get the general idea, I suppose.


----------



## kaoden39

Good Morning!!

Did you see the latest n my trip report?


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I love that photo!  So funny!  See, I'm shocked that you didn't love Splash - but if you didn't love the drop in that then ToT may not be for you.  I am not a fan of huge drops either, so I am right with you on that one!
> 
> About the Hallwoeen party dates - in the last few years, because of the ways the dates fell in the week, they seem to have been starting the party on the first Friday of October (which usually ended up being in the first day or two of October) and ending it on Halloween.  BUT, from my recollection, Tuesday was not always in the mix.  I'm pretty sure Friday has always been in there, but I keep thinking that the days of the week used to be slightly different (like Thursdays, too), and there may have even been a Saturday thrown in there.  I could be wrong but it seems that way.  I think they had to alter things when the party moved over to DL and out of DCA.
> 
> The other thing is, if you look at a calendar you'll notice that this year, the first Friday in October is the 7th - which is quite a few days later than when it normally begins.  To me, that seems kind of late in the month to start the party if they are going to end it on October 31.  So I am wondering if they will either begin it on Fri., September 30th or maybe add in some Saturdays this time and start it on Sat., October 1st.  Halloween falls on a Monday, too, so that _could_ make the end of the Halloween season Sunday, November 6th (since they always end season on Sundays)!!
> 
> And, of course, if that happens, then I'm positive the start of the holiday season would be later than normal.
> 
> Many mysteries await us this year for the two holidays!!!
> 
> I was having a hard time following the HoJo's policy change after a while.  I understood what was initially stated, but when Lorealle was attempting to clarify, I somehow got lost on exactly what the specifics of the change are and all that.  In any case, I get the general idea, I suppose.



 Glad you like the photo. I think it's funny to see. I didn't scream, but it looks like I did. When I get scared like that I try to scream but nothing at all will come out. I prefer to suffer in silence, I think.

Thanks for your thoughts on the dates. Originally I was going to book that room for a full week and then just take off the extra days we wont use, but I think if we do a Thursday through Sunday we'll be A-OK. Either way, I'm going to physically call and get more clarification based on my own questions with them over the phone which will determine if I actually book now or not. Not to mention I need to know that it's OK with my cousin just in case something does happen and we have to cancel.



kaoden39 said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> Did you see the latest n my trip report?



Good morning, Michele! Sadly I haven't yet, but I'm catching up on a couple of things and I was going to sit down and read everything I've missed as soon as I'm done! This is what happens when you've barely been online over a few day period!!

But I am back. Had to go get my French Toast on. YUM!


----------



## klexen

Thank you guys for your birthday wishes! <3


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Glad you like the photo. I think it's funny to see. I didn't scream, but it looks like I did. When I get scared like that I try to scream but nothing at all will come out. I prefer to suffer in silence, I think.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts on the dates. Originally I was going to book that room for a full week and then just take off the extra days we wont use, but I think if we do a Thursday through Sunday we'll be A-OK. Either way, I'm going to physically call and get more clarification based on my own questions with them over the phone which will determine if I actually book now or not. Not to mention I need to know that it's OK with my cousin just in case something does happen and we have to cancel.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, Michele! Sadly I haven't yet, but I'm catching up on a couple of things and I was going to sit down and read everything I've missed as soon as I'm done! This is what happens when you've barely been online over a few day period!!
> 
> But I am back. Had to go get my French Toast on. YUM!



The whole thing with Hojo's I can kind of understand why they would do the change.

Breakfast sounds good. 

My news is just that I may have a little something in common with your trip.



klexen said:


> Thank you guys for your birthday wishes! <3



You're welcome.  I hope you had a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> The whole thing with Hojo's I can kind of understand why they would do the change.
> 
> Breakfast sounds good.
> 
> My news is just that I may have a little something in common with your trip.



Oh, oh! That something in common had better be a certain hotel. Now I have to go check.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Oh, oh! That something in common had better be a certain hotel. Now I have to go check.





Umm what else might it be Ms. Jazz?


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> It's just a bummer then about Pooh Corner and the yummy delcisiousness to be found there.


  That's *exactly* what I thought when I heard about the closure!




kaoden39 said:


> The whole thing with Hojo's I can kind of understand why they would do the change.


I understand kind of but I'm still disappointed.  I only book at hotels that don't charge cancellation - and honestly the HOJO is not that super wonderful - I stay there because of the rates.  I can get a clean bed to stay in closer to the park.


----------



## FlameGirl

Jazz, I think that if you enjoyed Space, you would love Screamin'.  You and my daughter seem to have similar taste in rides and she was all about BTMRR until she rode Space, and then once she was brave enough to give Screamin' a shot it's all she can talk about.


----------



## Belle Ella

FlameGirl said:


> Jazz, I think that if you enjoyed Space, you would love Screamin'.  You and my daughter seem to have similar taste in rides and she was all about BTMRR until she rode Space, and then once she was brave enough to give Screamin' a shot it's all she can talk about.



We do seem to have similar taste in rides, huh? I was probably a lot like her when I was younger but I didn't have parents who found a way to get me on. I had neighbors who looked after me when I got out of school who found your fears and weaknesses and then preyed on them which only made my anxiety worse. I wish I could have gotten over some of this years ago, but I probably wouldn't have enjoyed them as much then.

I shall take California Screamin' into consideration for March, lol. Still not so sure about ToT ever being on the agenda though.


----------



## FlameGirl

Belle Ella said:


> We do seem to have similar taste in rides, huh? I was probably a lot like her when I was younger but I didn't have parents who found a way to get me on. I had neighbors who looked after me when I got out of school who found your fears and weaknesses and then preyed on them which only made my anxiety worse. I wish I could have gotten over some of this years ago, but I probably wouldn't have enjoyed them as much then.
> 
> I shall take California Screamin' into consideration for March, lol. Still not so sure about ToT ever being on the agenda though.



She's not a big fan of ToT.  She will go on it, but she would prefer not to.  I think you will LOVE Screamin'.


----------



## kaoden39

I used to love the huge roller coaster down in Santa Cruz on the boardwalk.  I have never gone on California Screamin'.


----------



## tdashgirl

I love Screamin' but I am not a fan of ToT.  I like the theming and I think the way they set up the ride is super cool, but when it drops, it just makes my stomach hurt and it's not that fun for me.  Screamin' doesn't make my tummy hurt so therefore it's fun


----------



## kaoden39

tdashgirl said:


> I love Screamin' but I am not a fan of ToT.  I like the theming and I think the way they set up the ride is super cool, but when it drops, it just makes my stomach hurt and it's not that fun for me.  Screamin' doesn't make my tummy hurt so therefore it's fun



I just feel white knuckle about Screamin' I am not sure I could enjoy it.  Tot, forget it.  But, I do love the gift shop.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Screamin' is definitely worth giving a try. It's a lot calmer than it looks. It's such a smooth ride. 

If drops are not your thing, then ToT is probably not either. But you're right Michelle, the gift shop is pretty cool. I got a pressed penny in there and it's one of my favourites.


----------



## klexen

kaoden39 said:


> You're welcome.  I hope you had a wonderful birthday!!



Ehh.. It was alright. 

No, really it was pretty epic! I had a great time. The company wasn't so bad either.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Screamin' is definitely worth giving a try. It's a lot calmer than it looks. It's such a smooth ride.
> 
> If drops are not your thing, then ToT is probably not either. But you're right Michelle, the gift shop is pretty cool. I got a pressed penny in there and it's one of my favourites.



I got my nephew a ToT Hotel shot glass, he collects shot glasses.  And I got myself a Do Not Disturb sign pin from there.  

Oh and I am bummed about Pooh Corner too.  I was bringing Tigger Tails home and that is the only place you can get them.  Anywhere.


----------



## kaoden39

klexen said:


> Ehh.. It was alright.
> 
> No, really it was pretty epic! I had a great time. The company wasn't so bad either.



I am glad to hear that.

Did you like the DLH?


----------



## klexen

kaoden39 said:


> I am glad to hear that.
> 
> Did you like the DLH?



It wasn't the hotel I would have picked, but it was definitely really nice! I'm glad we got one of the new rooms. All the fixtures were really awesome, and totally something I'd love myself. I think Jessica really liked them too! Also, the headboard thing behind the bed was really cool. 

It was nicer than Paradise Pier, if I remember correctly. But no GCH.


----------



## kaoden39

klexen said:


> It wasn't the hotel I would have picked, but it was definitely really nice! I'm glad we got one of the new rooms. All the fixtures were really awesome, and totally something I'd love myself. I think Jessica really liked them too! Also, the headboard thing behind the bed was really cool.
> 
> It was nicer than Paradise Pier, if I remember correctly. But no GCH.



We stayed at the DLH in 2007, and yes it is truly due for a remodel.  But, honestly even if we get one of the non remodeled rooms when we go next month I will be thrilled.  I love the whole lay out of the DLH.  I just would feel guilty if I stayed at the GCH without WBG.


----------



## Belle Ella

Hey, hey, hey -- It's time to start another day! *Day 4*, coinciding with January 4 which makes counting so much easier, was set to be a solo day for me as the BF had to go back to work and what else would I do with myself for the day but go to Disneyland?! Well, there was one other thing I had to do -- say hi to a pretty awesome DIS'er that we all love. For anyone who has been following along for some time now may remember that I was hoping to go mid-December during the time Sherry was visiting DLR with her PPH stay but plans had to be switched around. I was really bummed about not meeting her. She's such a huge part of what makes the DIS so super-special and well, I wanted to be able to say hi in person!! It was great to get to meet her and we spent a good 20, maybe even 30, minutes chit chatting about everything. Here's to hoping that someday in the future we can meet up in Disneyland where we might actually remember to get a photo together!! You think with the sheer number of photographs we can take between the two of us and how we both have a habit of photographing everything that one of us would have thought about but. But of course we were too busy chatting for it to even be considered!

Eventually we did have to say goodbye and I was back on the road and on my way to Disneyland with an ETA of 10:30 once traffic and parking time was taken into consideration. And I got to park on the Mickey level, which was a first for me. Exciting times! For some reason I like getting to experience each level for myself, just to say that I did.

As I was exiting the parking structure on my way to wait for the Trams I was greeted by my first sign that the Holiday season at Disneyland was truly at an end and the shift was being made back to the regular, good old Disneyland. The banners welcoming you had been switched to the Go Wild theme!



​
But the Holiday decorations hadn't disappeared from every nook and cranny of the Park yet. I hopped on the first available tram by finding a single seat for me to squeeze into since I wasn't traveling with a big group and made my way to the front gates where I was still greeted by those awful (to me) snowflakes!



​
Once I got to Main Street it was kind of a mix and match of the Holiday and non-Holiday times. All of the garlands that had decorated Main Street had been removed, the same with those on the store fronts and building facades, but the giant Christmas Tree near the flag pole still towered above everyone, standing tall.







​
So I had a couple of small things to get out of the way before I got to go get my Disney-fix in for the day. For starters, there was coffee. I wanted -- no, I needed -- some coffee and I figured I might as well stop by the Market House and grab my coffee now and then get my free refill later in the day before I left for the drive back to Santa Monica. I was exhausted as I once again had a very hard time sleeping. I'm not all that skilled in the department no matter where I am. Not to mention, I'm getting a little hooked on coffee again. Not to the point where I need it every day, but I don't hate it anymore. And of course I snapped a couple of photos. Then there was the little errand of getting a locker. I didn't want to carry everything around with me for the day and this was the easiest solution. I have also discovered that one great thing to do so you don't forget which locker number you have is to take a photo of it! Then it's an easy thing to refresh your memory. And seeing as you longer are force-fed a combination and get to pick your own, I didn't need to be so paranoid about leaving my little receipt in the locker and possibly not being able to open it. Talk about a win-win situation! I am so glad they were updated.











​
At this point I was going to go grab my first FP of the morning (BTMRR since it's the only FP ride that I would go on for the duration of this trip -- I don't count IJ since I use the SRL) and while walking towards Frontierland I caught a flash of bright yellow to the left of Sleeping Beauty Castle and my heart just about stopped. The Princesses were out by the castle!! Three of them, to be exact: Belle, Ariel, and Cinderella!! How perfect was this? I've said it time and time again, as much as I love PFF and your guarantee to see a couple of Princess I am not a fan of the painted backgrounds they stand in front of. I miss seeing the Princesses in a real setting by the Castle. Those were always my favorite photos and you hardly ever find them out like that anymore. So how perfect was this? Needless to say my FP plans went on the back burner for a moment and I crossed my fingers that I would make it to the Princesses in time for photos. Knowing my luck, I would get there just as they were about to leave for tea or something seeing as this happens to me rather frequently. I just have horrible timing, I suppose. But not today! Today, not only did I get photos with all 3 of them, but I was the cutoff for my photo with Ariel so she could ... go have some tea!



















​
With 3 Princess photos down for the day I mad a mental note to keep checking near the Castle to see if Snow White or Aurora ever popped up. I wanted to get photos with everyone, and I would stop by PFF if I still needed to to try and find them as well as Tiana and then stop by the Rapunzel meet and greet as well. Then it was back to my previously scheduled programming: Thunder FP's! I kept my fingers crossed seeing as the FP machines had been down the day before and I was absolutely delighted to see that the machines were uncovered and the entrance wasn't blocked this time. Perfect!



​
With my new FP in hand I decided I wanted to ride BTMRR right then and there so I hiked up by girl britches and hoped in the stand-by line, which was only 15 minutes. Easy-peasy. And of course I experimented more with my camera although they didn't all turn out quite the way I had hoped. This is why you have to take as many as I do!



























​
After BTMRR my ride of choice was IJ which had a 30 minute wait posted. I keep telling myself that I'm going to do stand by again so I can take more photos of the indoor queue area (although FP's would work for this purpose as well I suppose) but I set the thought aside once again in favor of the SRL. It's just a nice experience when you're by yourself and I really like using the elevator. It was a short wait once again (9 minutes including the walk in) and I got to sit in the back row, all by myself! This is my favorite place to sit, on the ends, because it just feels faster back there. Love it.











​
I really wanted to go back on BTMRR right then and there so I started to make my way over to Frontierland with a stop in through the shops along the way to keep my eye out for any pin trading CM's. I'm always on the lookout for Snow White pins of any kind. But on my way out of Pioneer Mercantile I had to stop and enjoy some live entertainment courtesy of Farley the Fiddler! I've seen him there as long as I can remember but so rarely do I actually stop for a listen. And I loved every second of it. We even learned how to yodel courtesy of a knock-knock joke that even I can tell.





Knock, knock
Who's there?
Little old lady
Little old lady, who?​
Did I mention it was just fun? I really wish I would spend a little more time watching all of the little bits on live entertainment here and here. There is so much more than what is actually listed on the Times Guide.

Afterward I did remember that I was supposed to be heading back to BTMRR. Somehow, I didn't make it on though. There was a huge group of people huddled around the entrance talking with the CM's so I decided rather than try to make my way through them I would grab a 2nd FP to use before I left and then went on my merry little way, once again.

... to be continued ...​


----------



## Belle Ella

klexen said:


> It wasn't the hotel I would have picked, but it was definitely really nice! I'm glad we got one of the new rooms. All the fixtures were really awesome, and totally something I'd love myself. I think Jessica really liked them too! Also, the headboard thing behind the bed was really cool.
> 
> It was nicer than Paradise Pier, if I remember correctly. But no GCH.



I wanted to wrap the whole room up and bring it home. No joke. I love the DLH. But I also love staying on-site, period. As for the GCH ... It's one of a kind. Nothing will come close to touching how special that place is to me. Someday, someday.



kaoden39 said:


> Oh and I am bummed about Pooh Corner too.  I was bringing Tigger Tails home and that is the only place you can get them.  Anywhere.



Maybe I'll have to bring one back for you at another date, lol. 



klexen said:


> No, really it was pretty epic! I had a great time. The company wasn't so bad either.



Wasn't so bad, huh? 



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Screamin' is definitely worth giving a try. It's a lot calmer than it looks. It's such a smooth ride.
> 
> If drops are not your thing, then ToT is probably not either. But you're right Michelle, the gift shop is pretty cool. I got a pressed penny in there and it's one of my favourites.





kaoden39 said:


> I just feel white knuckle about Screamin' I am not sure I could enjoy it.  Tot, forget it.  But, I do love the gift shop.





tdashgirl said:


> I love Screamin' but I am not a fan of ToT.  I like the theming and I think the way they set up the ride is super cool, but when it drops, it just makes my stomach hurt and it's not that fun for me.  Screamin' doesn't make my tummy hurt so therefore it's fun





FlameGirl said:


> She's not a big fan of ToT.  She will go on it, but she would prefer not to.  I think you will LOVE Screamin'.



Alrighty. I will take everything into consideration! So far you all haven't let me down. I'll have to stew on this one a while longer, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

I love the fact that Princesses were out by the castle.  I like them there so much more.  Did you see Rapunzel?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I love the fact that Princesses were out by the castle.  I like them there so much more.  Did you see Rapunzel?



I was so excited!! I've wanted to see them around the Castle for a while now. Lately, I've only been seeing Snow White out with the Queen but never getting there in time for a photo. It was nice to see some of the others out.

As for Rapunzel, I did, I did. Eventually, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I was so excited!! I've wanted to see them around the Castle for a while now. Lately, I've only been seeing Snow White out with the Queen but never getting there in time for a photo. It was nice to see some of the others out.
> 
> As for Rapunzel, I did, I did. Eventually, lol.



Ooh, sounds promising.


----------



## Belle Ella

I sure think so. There's still plenty to come. Whenever I get around to editing the rest of these darn photos!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

How cool to be able to see the Princesses in front of the castle! I am not a princess lover, but if we had seen some there, we might have stopped to get a pic or two. I don't actually remember seeing any princesses while we were there. I guess we did see Cinderella in the Hollywood Backlot studios when they were doing a quick performance thing, but that's it. 

How come you're not a big fan of the snowflakes? I think they look kinda pretty, but I guess they don't really have a Disney feel to them.


----------



## tdashgirl

I agree with you - seeing the princesses by the castle -


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> How come you're not a big fan of the snowflakes? I think they look kinda pretty, but I guess they don't really have a Disney feel to them.



They just didn't fit for me. I mentioned it a while back in one of my TR updates. But there's just some disconnect for me between those decorations and the decorations everywhere else. Everything ties into the area where it was found and then those snowflakes just pop up out of nowhere.



tdashgirl said:


> I agree with you - seeing the princesses by the castle -



Gotta catch them in their natural setting! One reason why I'm still sad they turned the Ariel (mermaid) meet and greet into Pixie Hollow, lol.


----------



## Belle Ella

With 2 BTMRR FP's in my hand and deciding to hold off on using either of them (as in the one that was now active) I took a walk along Big Thunder Trail on my way to Fantasyland where I had been noticing that Big Thunder Ranch was still closed, assuming it was while they took down their holiday decorations. Knowing what I know now about the Family Fun Weekends at Disneyland I have a feeling that these plans could have also played a part in keeping Big Thunder Ranch closed, as it would remain for the rest of this particular trip to Disneyland.







​
But my main goal this time was Fantasyland, and I wanted to hit up the Sleeping Beauty Castle Walkthrough since I haven't done that in a while and certainly don't have any photos of it. Of course, I can't have that! Photos of every aspect of Disneyland are a huge must in my life. I never got to see the original walkthrough before it was closed down, but I really love this. Maybe it's just because you actually get to walk *through*the Castle itself. I mean, how cool is that? The dioramas are very similar to the style of the movie which I love, and it's just fun to pretend like you're walking through a real Castle. I wish I hadn't been keeping this off my list lately.

So, I present to you my photos from the Castle walkthrough! This update will mostly be photos, lol.























































































​
When I left the walkthrough I made my way back toward the hub thinking about where I wanted to go next and what I wanted to when I just happened to turn around and see Snow White walking right toward me. Once again, I missed her taking photos by the Wishing Well! She was slowing down, trying to find the other Princesses on their way out for tea and was happy to stop for a quick photo (no me in this one, but it's better than nothing). And just then Ariel and Aurora popped up on their way out as well so all 3 of them went off on their way. It goes to figure that the two princesses I still wanted to see would walk right past me, right?





... to be continued ...​


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Well at least you got to see her even if she didn't have time to include you in the photo. It must be exciting to turn around and see your favourite character walking towards you. I would love to see Stitch out and about like that.

Love the pictures of the Castle. The colours are so bright. Just like you're there. I wish I could get pictures to look like that!


----------



## tdashgirl

I never got to see the Pre 9/11 walkthrough either! I love it now.  So cool. One of those "only in Disney" attractions.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Did they change it because of 9/11? If so, why?


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Well at least you got to see her even if she didn't have time to include you in the photo. It must be exciting to turn around and see your favourite character walking towards you. I would love to see Stitch out and about like that.
> 
> Love the pictures of the Castle. The colours are so bright. Just like you're there. I wish I could get pictures to look like that!



I was excited! I still had a few days to search her out though  And I have to say a lot of the colors in the photos are me trying to edit them. Maybe I should post a before (RAW) and after (edited) photos.



tdashgirl said:


> I never got to see the Pre 9/11 walkthrough either! I love it now.  So cool. One of those "only in Disney" attractions.



I did search out some photos of it. I definitely prefer what they've done now. It's so much closer to the original artwork!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Did they change it because of 9/11? If so, why?



My understanding is that it wasn't because 9/11 as far as the attacks that happened, but because people stopped traveling as much and attendance dropped dramatically and some things had to be closed down due to cost, and the walkthrough being one of those things that suffered because of it.

ETA: But also because it was just completely outdated. The dolls were definitely 'ancient' by 2005. You can see some of the photos here.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oh okay! That makes sense. I was trying to figure out what on earth the Sleeping Beauty story had in it that would cause them to shut it down. Or what the Castle might have had to do with it. But that I understand.


----------



## Belle Ella

Yeah, it was definitely for the better! I just wish it hadn't taken them so long to get it open again. But the newer, updated version is just perfect.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am not really sure what is different from the older version, but it had been 13 years, so I guess that's to be expected. But other than colours being brighter, it seemed like it was before.


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I am not really sure what is different from the older version, but it had been 13 years, so I guess that's to be expected. But other than colours being brighter, it seemed like it was before.



Did you see the link that I posted in an edit? Dolls were used and had a very strong disconnect from the style of the movies compared to what there is now.

http://www.yesterland.com/sbwalkthru.html


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I totally didn't even remember the dolls. Now that I see some pictures, some of it looks a little familiar, but the version we saw this last time seemed more like it. Maybe I just blocked out the dolls completely?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oh by the way, the box I am sending you is almost ready. Just need one more thing. I threw a couple random things in there just to make it more worth sending. I hope you like it all. I should have it in the mail by Friday, I hope.


----------



## Belle Ella

I don't even remember the dolls period so I don't think I even went through the walkthrough when I was younger at all. I haven't been able to find what it was lkie before they did the dolls, but those were there from 1977 to 2001.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

They must have been what I saw then back in 1996, but I just don't remember them. It must not have been the greatest then, I guess. I really enjoyed it this time though. Not sure if I got any pics of it though. I really need to go through those! Some days I've been through a 100 times, and others I've just browsed through a few times.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Hey, hey, hey -- It's time to start another day! *Day 4*, coinciding with January 4 which makes counting so much easier, was set to be a solo day for me as the BF had to go back to work and what else would I do with myself for the day but go to Disneyland?! Well, there was one other thing I had to do -- say hi to a pretty awesome DIS'er that we all love. For anyone who has been following along for some time now may remember that I was hoping to go mid-December during the time Sherry was visiting DLR with her PPH stay but plans had to be switched around. I was really bummed about not meeting her. She's such a huge part of what makes the DIS so super-special and well, I wanted to be able to say hi in person!! It was great to get to meet her and we spent a good 20, maybe even 30, minutes chit chatting about everything. Here's to hoping that someday in the future we can meet up in Disneyland where we might actually remember to get a photo together!! You think with the sheer number of photographs we can take between the two of us and how we both have a habit of photographing everything that one of us would have thought about but. But of course we were too busy chatting for it to even be considered!
> 
> Eventually we did have to say goodbye and I was back on the road and on my way to Disneyland with an ETA of 10:30 once traffic and parking time was taken into consideration. And I got to park on the Mickey level, which was a first for me. Exciting times! For some reason I like getting to experience each level for myself, just to say that I did.



That's me, that's me!!  I saw that you'd posted this yesterday but I had no time to comment.  

Anyway, it was great to meet you too!  And thank you for the nice words.  It was dual purpose because I could meet you and then give you your stuff and the item for Michele.  Did you ever end up attempting to get batteries to put in the watches (just for the fun of watching the things spin around the dials!), or are they still just...dead?  I do think they are so cute, though - spinny things or not!  

(Speaking of which, that reminds me that I got some kind of odd e-mails out of the blue yesterday from someone who was asking me about selling watches and how much to ask for when selling.  I have not sold watches in years, and haven't even attempted to sell them in at least a couple of years.  I wrote back and answered the questions, and then he wrote back again with some kind of 'bordering on too personal' questions...It was kind of weird.)

And yes, I'm just as guilty of not taking photos when I met you.  I'm 2 for 3 with not taking photos of DIS'ers I meet.  I at least got a couple of photos of the girls I met in November.  But when I met Liza/funatdisney in December - nothing.  And I didn't even think to bring my camera outside when I met you!!  Just in a different mind frame, I guess!  Too funny.

You never know - we may still end up at DLR at the same time eventually (maybe during Halloween or the holidays) - if we don't end going there together at some point.

Yep, I think you'll be safe to catch the Halloween party if you go on a Thursday and stay for the weekend.  Even though I still the days of the week for the party have changed slightly over the last couple of years (when the party moved to DL), I think it's a safe bet that Friday will always be in the mix, and IF they start the whole Halloween season later this year and the party gets a later start in the month of October, they may try to make up for starting late by adding in extra days (like a Saturday or Sunday).  It will be interesting to see if they go with a September 30th party start date, an October 7th party start date (both Fridays), or if they will simply start the party on October 1st, regardless of the fact that it's a Saturday.  I think they should go with 9/30.  That makes the most sense to me.


----------



## kaoden39

You know Jazz and I really need to connect!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Ack, so much to do, trying to keep this short and hopefully get another update today as well.



kaoden39 said:


> You know Jazz and I really need to connect!!



We do, we do! I have so much stuff to give you  Got any free time next week?

*Sherry* -- I'm sure that will not be the only time we will ever see each other. I am determined to see you at Disneyland sometime. Hopefully this year, we'll just have to see how things work out. And thanks for your thoughts on October!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Ack, so much to do, trying to keep this short and hopefully get another update today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> We do, we do! I have so much stuff to give you  Got any free time next week?
> 
> *Sherry* -- I'm sure that will not be the only time we will ever see each other. I am determined to see you at Disneyland sometime. Hopefully this year, we'll just have to see how things work out. And thanks for your thoughts on October!



Yeah next week is good for me.  I am everyday but Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah next week is good for me.  I am everyday but Wednesday and Thursday.



Alrighty! Sounds like we can make next week work. I'll message you in a little bit and we can work out details!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Alrighty! Sounds like we can make next week work. I'll message you in a little bit and we can work out details!



Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Belle Ella

So where did I leave off? Oh yes, I had just seen Snow White, Aurora, and Ariel walk by. So where I wanted to go next was, well, the bathroom. Partly because it's somewhere we all need to go every now and again but more importantly because I had decided to go on a Bathroom Sign Quest of my own in order to make a little collage to hang up in my own bathroom at home someday. Disney decorating, totally me. Although if I haven't mentioned it before I can't quite take the credit for it. One of our beloved DIS'ers had done this and posted photos on Facebook not too long ago which acted as my inspiration. So Tina, Billy Fan, you rock! I decided to start off with the nearest bathroom not only to me at that moment but to something else that I would be interested in doing. So I chose Adventureland!



​
Now that I am home I realized that I only took photos of all the women's bathroom signs. So I guess I'll have to finish the second half of this Quest at another date so I can level the playing field and get photos of the men's signs as well. So while I was in the area I took a couple more photos, including a window similar to those you'll find up and down main Street as a tribute to important people in Disney history.









Harper Goff was one of the first imagineers and was a huge influence in the design of Disneyland​
So with 1 bathroom sign under my belt and a couple of new photos of Adventureland I kept my feet moving towards NOS, a land that I had yet to stop by this particular day. I was greeted by all of the Holiday decorations that had been up since November. It was interesting to me, going around the park and seeing where decorations were still up and where they weren't. Really only Main Street was devoid of most of it's decorations. There was still plenty left up everywhere else, at the very least enough to know they were Holiday decorations.



​
I had come here specifically for one reason: to ride POTC. The wait was listed as 5 minutes so there was nothing to talk me into skipping the ride for later. I ended up with a 10 minute wait, not that that was bad either, and I even got the front row all to myself! And funnily enough I got another comment directed toward me regarding my camera, this time it wasn't because I was taking photos, but because I was about to. We had just gotten on the boat and someone behind me said something to me about not taking flash photos. I guess there was something about me that just said I was going to use my camera on the ride. I didn't mind it, really, since flash photos on dark rides drive me insane as well, but I hadn't even made an offense yet. I kindly mentioned that I had no intentions of using flash to which I got a funny look. Yes, it's very possible to take photos without flash! There is a reason that I purchased a DSLR and why I wanted a new lens even if it wasn't cheap. Yes, I can take photos on dark rides without flash. It's not really that complicated.



























​
After POTC I took a little time to wander around through the shops, keeping my eye out as always for CM's with pin lanyards on but wasn't very successful in finding anything I wanted. And of course I took photos, this is what I do. A couple of the photos were directly related to my two current Quests: the Bathroom Sign Quest and Mask Quest!



















​
I wanted to walk by Haunted Mansion, which I knew would be officially closed today as the holiday overlay is removed. Finally, the real HM would be coming back to us all even if I would still have to wait a while before I got to ride it myself again. I couldn't believe it had been over a year since the last time I got to ride it!



​
By this point I was dying to have some lunch, but where to eat? I was determined to eat continue my trend of eating somewhere new with each trip. Well, right across from HM is the Harbour Galley. I thought about eating there but continued on my way toward Critter Country while debating on what I really wanted to eat. For some reason I decided to look at the FP machines, even though I had no intention of setting foot on that ride anytime soon.



​
On my way our of Critter Country and toward NOS my decision was made. I decided to eat at the Harbour Galley and tried their salmon salad. It was alright, but I don't think I would get it again. If I was going to go anywhere for a salmon salad I would go to Cafe Orleans. Now, the sign said something about addition dockside seating but I just sat down at one of the tables right in front of the counter where you order. I couldn't really figure out where the rest of the seating was right away! Of course, as soon as I finished eating I decided to venture a little to the right of the service counter and I finally figured out where the seating was! I had never known that there was this little area right by where the Columbia and/or Mark Twain get docked. It's a very relaxing little area, and wonderful when the sun is a shining!













Joseph Barrel was the owner of the original Columbia





I haven't been able to find out anything if Ezekiel Talbot was a real person yet













... to be continued ...​


----------



## tdashgirl

> Disneyland never announced a permanent closing and never provided an official reason. There was widespread speculation on the Internet that the reason was due to security concerns. More likely, the reason was cost.


I totally remember that going around the internet - that Disney closed down the castle walkthrough after the 9/11 attacks due to security concerns.  People were (understandably) quite paranoid after 9/11.  Interesting that the yesterland website prefers the "cost" explanation.


----------



## tdashgirl

Missed your latest installment while I was posting!

 at the flash camera comments on POTC.  I agree, it's really not hard to take photos without flash.  I have a basic point-and-shoot and even I know how to turn off the flash 

I've never eaten at the Harbour Galley either -- or noticed that seating!


----------



## Belle Ella

tdashgirl said:


> I totally remember that going around the internet - that Disney closed down the castle walkthrough after the 9/11 attacks due to security concerns.  People were (understandably) quite paranoid after 9/11.  Interesting that the yesterland website prefers the "cost" explanation.



Surprisingly enough the latest thing that I read was that Disney came clean about closing it because it was outdated and not up to par with what it should be and other attractions as well as the fact that it didn't connect with what you see in the movie very well and had absolutely nothing to do with 9/11 and all of that. This is what I am more inclined to believe and that maybe 9/11 and the paranoia and the decline in attendance just made it happen sooner than originally intended. Because yeah ... looking back at those photos from before they closed it down it's kind of disappointing!


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> Because yeah ... looking back at those photos from before they closed it down it's kind of disappointing!


9/11 might have been their excuse.  I could swear I read in the news that week that DL had shut down access to the castle.  But who knows right?   I agree, the old version has nothing on the new version


----------



## Belle Ella

Here's one of the articl/blogs that I read: http://travel.latimes.com/daily-deal-blog/index.php/sleeping-beauty-cast-3013/

OK, I'll respond to your other post later. I'm so behind getting ready for class!!


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> Here's one of the articl/blogs that I read: http://travel.latimes.com/daily-deal-blog/index.php/sleeping-beauty-cast-3013/
> 
> OK, I'll respond to your other post later. I'm so behind getting ready for class!!


Interesting reading   Have a good day!


----------



## kaoden39

Oh wow.  It needed to be done.


----------



## Belle Ella

Alright, home from dance class (Latin/Salsa) and I don't have to be at my ECE class until 7p! That's a long break right there.



tdashgirl said:


> Missed your latest installment while I was posting!
> 
> at the flash camera comments on POTC.  I agree, it's really not hard to take photos without flash.  I have a basic point-and-shoot and even I know how to turn off the flash
> 
> I've never eaten at the Harbour Galley either -- or noticed that seating!



I don't know if it's that they didn't realize that you could actually turn off and not sue flash or if they were maybe trying to spare me the pain of having horrible blurry and dark photos. I know a lot of P&S these days can take pretty darn good photos in the dark, but not all of them can. But really, my camera doesn't look all dinky or something!

I always walked right by the Harbour Galley. Even if you don't eat there (it's just rather plain counter service, nothing to write home about) you should still just wake a walk along the dock to take a peak around there. It's a great spot to get a close up photos of the Columbia if she's there and I suppose the Mark Twain if they switch. And another big plus is that it's quiet!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Before I decided to move on I tried very hard to get a photo of me with the masthead of the Columbia in the background. Let's just say that did not go over well. I tried again and again and again with each photo turning out worse than the last one. I guess this was the downside tot he area being relaxing and quiet -- there was nobody there to take a photo for me! So I settled with this one even though the whole thing isn't in the background.





I didn't mean to decapitate her!​
Continuing on I went back to Frontierland and BTMRR to grab a 3rd and final FP. I wanted to do a bit of a Thunder marathon before I left and use my FP's to do so but with the return window for my 3rd FP being after 2:35 I decided to cut it off at 3 since so I would still have time to leave when I planned to. There was still more that I wanted to do.



​
Next up I decided to go check out the line for the Rapunzel meet & greet which I knew someday before I had to head home I would do one way or another even if I had to wait in one of the longer lines. At least I don't have to stress about my time anymore because I know I can come back again, and again, and again. And again, for good measure. I took the BT trail towards Fantasyland which gave me the perfect opportunity to get another photo for my _women's_ bathroom sign quest.



​
When I got to the queue for the Rapunzel meet & greet the wait was posted at 30 minutes, which was totally doable! I didn't actually time how long the wait was, but I was too busy taking photos of everything that I probably wouldn't have cared if that 30 minutes turned into 60 or more. I like what they've done with the area although the way they have her hair travel around on the outside of the buildings does bother me a little. It looks more like some funky log than hair. But what is to be expected, it has to hold up in all weather conditions, right? For anyone who has seen the movie, the inside of the meet & greet is totally cute! It's made to look like the tower that she lived in complete with her wall paintings! So bright, so colorful. Your photo is taken in front of the floating lights.



























​
On my way out I just absolutely had to stop for this next photo. I loved the view. My next goal in editing is to take out the wires so it's nothing but blue sky. I've just been too lazy to do so just yet. Maybe one day.



​
I still had hopes of seeing my missing Princesses by the Castle once more so I continued on through Fantasyland and through the Castle towards Snow White's Wishing Well and what would you know, I was greeted by a large group of people which could only mean one thing: there were characters about! For once I had absolute perfect timing. Snow White and the Queen were posing for photos and it looked like I would actually get my turn!! I probably squealed like a 4 year old, I was that excited. But my excitement did get a little nervous. You never know how long they are going to be in one spot for photos before they have to leave. And I had only gotten myself into the line for autographs and photos when 2 other characters showed up and everyone got a little distracted.





Everyone look at the camera!​
My favorite Peter Pan!! Wendy was there too, but unless you are new to my TR's you should know that I love this guy. And of course he was up to his usual antics, only this time he got Snow White and the Queen involved as well. I couldn't begin to tell you what this adventure was all about, but I do remember snail shells being involved. Since I wasn't getting the photo I wanted at that particular moment I took advantage of something else I love to photograph -- characters just being characters!







​
I wont lie. Those of us still waiting in the Snow White/Evil Queen line were getting a little anxious. I have been dying to get a Snow White photo for quite some time now so I was definitely in the anxious crowd. But at least I could still enjoy watching the interaction with the kids. It really makes you wish you could still be one of them. But I did get my photo! I did, I did!! This. Made. My. Day.



​
Oh, and before I left I couldn't pass this one up of the Queen posing with a little girl.



​
When I finally kept on walking back towards the Hub I happened to cross paths with Fairy Godmother and I just couldn't pass up another character photo opportunity so I followed along with her as we discussed the beauty of the Castle while choosing the perfect location.



​
Now, when in the area and you see a PP photographer with seemingly nothing to do the Jazz-rule is to say hi and get your photo taken!! As it was, I would see this particular PP photographer over and over and over, not just on this day but over the remained of my stay. It was pretty funny to me.



​
While we were on this particular side of the Castle I remembered another bathroom sign that I needed to get a photo of. Sadly, this one is in need of some TLC! I don't think I shall use it in this state for the collage that I plan on making. It's so sad, you don't see this around Disneyland all that often.



​
And luckily for me and my quest my next destination (BTMRR for my 3-peat) would take me past yet another bathroom sign that I still needed.







​
So, for the first time in quite a while I don't actually have BTMRR photos! How crazy is that? I blame that I was using FP's which were really, really *fast* this particular time and it got me straight up the stairs with as short a wait I have ever had, 3 times in a row. The only way this BTMRR 3-peat could have been better is if I had been able to do it at night, but who's complaining? Not me, that's for sure.

After BTMRR it was closing in on time for me to wind down my day. There were still a couple of last minute things to do such as stalking by the Castle to see if I could catch the Princess in the pink, Aurora, maybe another bathroom sign photo or two and just walking through the shops to see if there was anything I needed to take home with me. First up was the first that I listed with a couple more walks around Sleeping Beauty Castle. I think I made more passes with my camera in my hands taking photos here and there than I can even count. If you remember that PP photographer I mentioned earlier, they kept spotting me every time I walked by with a wave and even though in a comment or two about me being all over the place taking photos and I should work there. Well, that's what I want, duh! It made me giggle. But here are some of those photos that I was taking.

















... to be continued ...​


----------



## kaoden39

Yay the Queen and Snow White!!  How wonderful!!  You really hit pay dirt with the characters didn't you?


----------



## Belle Ella

I did! I did! I was so excited. My favorite Disney character and my favorite Disneyland character all at once. It couldn't get any better than that, right?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I did! I did! I was so excited. My favorite Disney character and my favorite Disneyland character all at once. It couldn't get any better than that, right?



I know.  I have never seen Wendy in the parks.  I hope she is out and about next trip I take.  I am going on a quest to get as many autographs and as many pictures with characters as I can get next trip.  I have certain characters that I have to get for Peanut, like the Toy Story ones.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I love your bathroom sign idea. That is awesome. I got a picture of one sign and that was the Alice themed one. 

Glad you finally got your photo with Snow White and the Queen. It's so nerve wracking hoping to get a picture with a character. I was like that with Stitch. I got a pic when he came to our table, but he was doing pics up front for the PP photos you get with your meal, and he walked away just as it was our turn. So we waited for 30 minutes for him to come back just to get our picture with him, and Mickey ended up joining too, so I was a happy really birthday girl!

I love that the PP Photographers are suggesting that you work there. It's a sign!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I know.  I have never seen Wendy in the parks.  I hope she is out and about next trip I take.  I am going on a quest to get as many autographs and as many pictures with characters as I can get next trip.  I have certain characters that I have to get for Peanut, like the Toy Story ones.



Sounds like a great quest Michele! I'm thinking that I really want to start getting character autographs this year. I am just trying to decide how I want to go about it -- if I want to get an autograph book, get a photo mat or two (or more) and do them that way to hang up in my room at some point, or something else. On thing I was thinking about doing is getting one of those map posters and some colorful pens and have characters sign that.

Good luck finding the TS characters!! I almost always miss Woody and Jessie and I have yet to see the Green Army men other than their little show they put on.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Sounds like a great quest Michele! I'm thinking that I really want to start getting character autographs this year. I am just trying to decide how I want to go about it -- if I want to get an autograph book, get a photo mat or two (or more) and do them that way to hang up in my room at some point, or something else. On thing I was thinking about doing is getting one of those map posters and some colorful pens and have characters sign that.
> 
> Good luck finding the TS characters!! I almost always miss Woody and Jessie and I have yet to see the Green Army men other than their little show they put on.



We saw all those guys a few times hanging by the Toy Story Mania ride in CA. We missed Woody, but got pics with the other guys. Maybe just hang out there for a bit next time and you might catch them.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Sounds like a great quest Michele! I'm thinking that I really want to start getting character autographs this year. I am just trying to decide how I want to go about it -- if I want to get an autograph book, get a photo mat or two (or more) and do them that way to hang up in my room at some point, or something else. On thing I was thinking about doing is getting one of those map posters and some colorful pens and have characters sign that.
> 
> Good luck finding the TS characters!! I almost always miss Woody and Jessie and I have yet to see the Green Army men other than their little show they put on.



Kody got one of the maps you get as you come in the gate and had the Fairy's autograph it for her friend Tony when we went in June.  The Fairy's got a kick out of it.

My friend Marsha made the most incredible autograph book for her daughter.  She made special pages for each character, with space for a picture.  She had pages for every letter of the alphabet.  They had CM's sign it even it was very cool.  I have thought about getting the autograph book with the spaces for the photos.

Peanut saw the photo of Scotty with Woody and Jessie.  He got really excited about it.  He kept saying "no way!  Uncle, toy tory! No way!"


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Kody got one of the maps you get as you come in the gate and had the Fairy's autograph it for her friend Tony when we went in June.  The Fairy's got a kick out of it.
> 
> My friend Marsha made the most incredible autograph book for her daughter.  She made special pages for each character, with space for a picture.  She had pages for every letter of the alphabet.  They had CM's sign it even it was very cool.  I have thought about getting the autograph book with the spaces for the photos.
> 
> Peanut saw the photo of Scotty with Woody and Jessie.  He got really excited about it.  He kept saying "no way!  Uncle, toy tory! No way!"



See, I just want to stay away from books period, even if there's a spot for a photo in it. Hand made or not. I want to do something a little open and free and then have a way to display it at some point, probably after I move out and am on my 'own'. Yeah, I'm going to be 'that' person who has Disney everywhere, but I want to do it in a way that isn't so in your face, you know?

And you mean like Tinkerbell and everyone sign one of the free park maps? I want to do something similar but on a larger scale. They've got a pretty good sized map that would be perfect for what I want to do. And I wont lie, I saw someone doing this when I was there last Sunday which gave me the idea. I wish I had stopped to ask her about it and what pens she was doing. I just don't want to make a mess out of it.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> We saw all those guys a few times hanging by the Toy Story Mania ride in CA. We missed Woody, but got pics with the other guys. Maybe just hang out there for a bit next time and you might catch them.



I always try, but I'm not a fan of sticking in DCA for long and I know that plays a part in it. I'll try. I really want to see them and get a photo.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I love your bathroom sign idea. That is awesome. I got a picture of one sign and that was the Alice themed one.



I wish I could take credit for it myself, but the idea came from Tina/Billy Fan here on the DIS. I'm excited to make one of my own!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> I always try, but I'm not a fan of sticking in DCA for long and I know that plays a part in it. I'll try. I really want to see them and get a photo.
> 
> I wish I could take credit for it myself, but the idea came from Tina/Billy Fan here on the DIS. I'm excited to make one of my own!



I actually found I really liked DCA, especially being on the Pier at night. It was such a cool area. The guys enjoyed playing the boardwalk games (against my better wishes, we can do that any time at the yearly fair in Calgary) while I just hung out by the water watching everything. I loved that. All the lights look so pretty. This is before they shut down the area for WOC of course.

And Billy Fan had a great idea!


----------



## Belle Ella

Let's start off with one last Castle photo! It's iconic Disneyland! And I loved taking the photos with some snow and lights still up on the Castle.



​
My photo-intense moments got interrupted by the same quartet I got to see a little while earlier: Snow White, the Queen, Peter Pan and Wendy! I got to actually enjoy some time watching their interaction now that I wasn't so preoccupied with getting the one photo I have been waiting for for so long. And this time I got my photos with Wendy and Peter Pan as well. He's so fun to interact with, even if you aren't a little kid. I am telling you, if you were only to see one character at Disneyland, only one, he would be my first choice. Today he wanted to know if he looked perfect. What say you?







​
By this point I have taken up about as much time as I dare hanging around the Castle waiting to see if Aurora might come out again and it's time to really think about heading back to the Trams. Of course with one more pit stop on the way, another bathroom stop! I had to go to one that I hadn't been to for the day yet so I could continue on with my quest. My final destination was the restroom behind the Carnation Cafe. *This* is the restroom I have found to never be busy at all, if anyone is even in there in the first place. And of course I happened to spot a widnow display that still had Christmas ties up!







​
I wish I had more to offer to finish out this day, but at least there's 2 more days to go! On my way our of the Park I kept to the shops to try and find anymore Snow White pins once more and took these on my way out:



























​


----------



## kaoden39

I love Peter Pan.  He is so much fun to watch.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I actually found I really liked DCA, especially being on the Pier at night. It was such a cool area. The guys enjoyed playing the boardwalk games (against my better wishes, we can do that any time at the yearly fair in Calgary) while I just hung out by the water watching everything. I loved that. All the lights look so pretty. This is before they shut down the area for WOC of course.
> 
> And Billy Fan had a great idea!



I love DCA.  Especially the Pier area.  You are right that it is fun to watch the water and everything going on in the area.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I love Peter Pan.  He is so much fun to watch.



He really is!! I've seen another Peter Pan at DLR that I don't love as much. But really, best interaction period.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> He really is!! I've seen another Peter Pan at DLR that I don't love as much. But really, best interaction period.



I am amazed at how different the CM's can be as the characters.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> He really is!! I've seen another Peter Pan at DLR that I don't love as much. But really, best interaction period.



The Peter Pan in your latest pic looks like the same Peter Pan in previous trip reports. That's awesome that the same guy is out there doing it. Makes it more believable.


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> The Peter Pan in your latest pic looks like the same Peter Pan in previous trip reports. That's awesome that the same guy is out there doing it. Makes it more believable.



It *is* the same guy! It really, really, really brightens my day and really my entire trip every time I see him. The day he's no longer Peter Pan will be a very sad one indeed.


----------



## BillyFan

I can't wait to see how your bathroom collage turns out!  

And that little walkway behind the Harbour Galley is our favorite little out of the way spot.  It's so peaceful back there.


----------



## JH87

The quality of your photos is amazing!!!!  
Great TR also!


----------



## Dobby

That's the same Peter Pan I have seen pics and videos of before I went.  When I got to meet him, I felt like I was meeting a real celebrity!  He was just awesome!


----------



## Belle Ella

BillyFan said:


> I can't wait to see how your bathroom collage turns out!
> 
> And that little walkway behind the Harbour Galley is our favorite little out of the way spot.  It's so peaceful back there.



I'm going to have fun making it! I just have to decide if I want to reshoot a couple of them in March and if I'm going to get any photos of the mens restroom signs since I didn't take any (or from DCA for that matter). Oh, who knows.

I think I may have a new "sit and smell the roses" spot!



JH87 said:


> The quality of your photos is amazing!!!!
> Great TR also!



 Thank you so much!



Dobby said:


> That's the same Peter Pan I have seen pics and videos of before I went.  When I got to meet him, I felt like I was meeting a real celebrity!  He was just awesome!



Every time I have seen him has just been amazing, from the escapades of trying to capture Chip & Dale in a trap made from stickers to ... well, everything. I'm so glad you got to see him.


----------



## Belle Ella

It's time for *Day 5*, *Day 5*!! I love getting to spend so many days at Disneyland, and it makes me feel less guilty if I don't spend the _entire_ day there. I'll try to skip straight to the fun stuff (which means mostly the pretty-pretty pictures) but I just have to say something I was very excited and terrified about all at the same time: I got/had to park on the very top level of the Mickey & Friends structure. Yes, I actually got excited about this. I wanted to be able to park on every level at least once and it was a new one for me -- call it my Parking Structure Quest and we'll be even. The big downside was that it is very, very high up and I don't like heights! But all in all I found it very fitting because I was wearing my blinged out Minnie Mouse shirt!

And with that we'll definitely skip to the fun stuff: Entering the Esplanade!











​
And look at that, folks! Those big chunky semi-whimsical snowflakes that adorned the turnstiles have finally disappeared. I don't mean to sound like a hater but it made me very happy to see everything back to "normal". I loved almost every other Holiday decoration and didn't want to see most of it go, but I have made no effort to hide my non-love for the snowflake. I just thought about this, but maybe a reason why I didn't like them was because they were *snow*-flakes and I kind of hate the snow. I don't think I will ever know. But moving on, if the snowflakes are gone does that mean that the rest (or at the very least, more) of the decorations would be down today as well?



​
Well, things were looking even more promising as far as being Holiday-decoration free. When I left at the end of *Day 4* there was still a ginormous Christmas tree towering overhead and today, *poof*, it was gone! I was kind of sad to see it go. I had gotten used to the tree being there and the same with the rest of the decorations. Heck, the majority of my Disney time in the past year has been during the Holiday season -- I just find that crazy! I went from one short Holiday trip in 2003 directly after Christmas to spending 9 days or so spread out between December and January (and then I count how many days I have been to DLR in 2011 alone and my jaw drops). But as much as I loved the decorations and the Holiday season at DLR in general it just felt right to walk down Main Street again and have it be _*just*_ Main Street again. Even my belated birthday trip in September '10 wasn't completely the real Main Street with the orange Halloween Time banners everywhere so I haven't just walked down Main Street since 2009 when you think about it, and that's a very long time. So I savored the moment. And then I got a locker to store the things I didn't feel like carrying around with me for every moment of the day.





So I could remember​
My plan for the day was as follows:

 Character meet and greets I had not done as of yet: Pixie Hollow and Winnie the Pooh & Friends for sure.
 Continue with my Bathroom Sign Quest.​
I started off on a roll and after debating if I should get FP's first or not (not won out in the end, it was a Wednesday after all) my first stop of the day was Pixie Hollow. I have always had a relatively short wait there, although I've never even seen the line to be tremendously long in the first place, and this one was about 15 minutes. Well, the posted wait time was 15 minutes but it ended up being more like 20 due to a small debacle with a little boy's toy car (a Cars car, to be exact) which fell on the wrong side of the fence and the CM controling the line had a little difficulty trying to figure out how to get to it. It was rather interesting to watch. And cute. You can't forget cute. But you know what I was busy taking photos anyway, so I was happy.













A different view of the Matterhorn









Does this mean me too?





I guess that was a yes!





Just call me Fairy Jazz



​
I had nowhere in particular to head after Pixie Hollow and I was in more of a wandering around and people watching mood than a go on rides kind of mood. So that's exactly what I did. I meandered my way around, mostly though Fantasyland and NOS and here are the few photos that I took, including the next entry for my Bathroom Sign Quest!

















Churros! A whole important food group to themselves!​
Have I mentioned how much I love those churros? Churros and Mint Juleps. I could survive a whole day at Disneyland on just those two things right there. So it's a no brainer, especially if I took a photo, that I gotted me a churro! Now, there I was with my tasty churro at the turning point from NOS to Critter Country when I remembered that I had successfully completed 1/2 of my goals for the day but I still had to go find Pooh Bear and friends! Well, what better time than when you're in the area, right? So I decided to go check out how insane the wait would be (because let's face it, that line can be a little intimidating). And of course, because this is me, when I get to the main of Critter Country there are no characters to be found and I am faced with the decision of waiting until they return or simply coming back later. Well, the decision was made for me not long after I got there. I turned around and Winnie the Pooh and Eeyore were on there way out and there were only 2 families in line at that point. Oh yes, I was jumping in line!!

The best part? Since Pooh is the first stop Eeyore was all by his lonesome for a minute or two. So I decided to try and brighten his day by getting some solo shots. And guess who decided to start posing?





















Can't forget the Pooh ... er ... Winnie the Pooh!​
I thought it was so adorable!! The day was off to a very good start, it was. And before I knew it, it was my turn. Let's just say I was a little excited. So a big, big hug was involved.







​
And did you notice? It looks like the Holiday decorations aren't 100% gone still.





... to be continued ...​


----------



## kaoden39

Only two Fairy's in Pixie Hollow?  And no Terrance?  Darn.  I love Terrance's acorn hat.  I hope that D is willing to stand in line with me, and if she doesn't want to we can always split up for a few minutes.

I am so bummed about the Pooh area being closed.  Ironically though on the Disneyland website they still are not listing that as being down.  But, they have added the canoes to the list.  That is no big deal for me.  I didn't want to do teh canoes anyway.  I would love to visit with Pooh and his pals.


----------



## Belle Ella

I've only seen 2 at Pixie Hollow lately, and I have never once gotten to see Terrance. That would be cool, so maybe one day. Is he supposed to be there frequently? Most people I talk to have only seen Tink at the end there.

And I know what you mean about Critter Country, and for me it's all because of Pooh Corner! There's still time that it may be changed, although I wouldn't get my hopes up. But it will be great nonetheless.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I've only seen 2 at Pixie Hollow lately, and I have never once gotten to see Terrance. That would be cool, so maybe one day. Is he supposed to be there frequently? Most people I talk to have only seen Tink at the end there.
> 
> And I know what you mean about Critter Country, and for me it's all because of Pooh Corner! There's still time that it may be changed, although I wouldn't get my hopes up. But it will be great nonetheless.



Yeah, it will.  When we went in June Terrance was hanging out with Tink.  I found something I really want when I go, I am not sure I will get it but it is one of those things that just draws my eye.  I posted it on tumblr, because it comes from a different message boards store.  It is a park item.


----------



## Belle Ella

I would love to see Terrance, sigh.

And that tea set is adorable!! There was a lot of AIW tea cups/pots and stuff while I was there. You should definitely get it.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I would love to see Terrance, sigh.
> 
> And that tea set is adorable!! There was a lot of AIW tea cups/pots and stuff while I was there. You should definitely get it.



I think that they are just special you know?  It is a dust collector though and I don't tend to have those.  If I had walls that I could hang shelves on I would.


----------



## kaoden39

I should explain the wall thing.  We have dorm ceilings in our room so the ceiling slants in my room.  Two of the walls are maybe 4 feet tall, making hanging things in my room awkward to say the least.


----------



## Belle Ella

Alright, I'm interrupting my story telling and my New Year's TR because I wanted to show off my new obsession - Vinylmation!! I was at the Disney Store the other day and I just fell in love with the Animation series and had to get one. And one turned into two. Of course this also happened to be days before the new Villains series was to be released (_today_) so guess where I was this morning? I meant to only pick up one, two at the most, but that turned into 4 of the Villains series and 1 more of the Animation series. A little on the bad side, yes, but so long as I don't buy 7+ every week I think I'll be OK 

Of course, now I get to trade something else at Disneyland as I already have 1 duplicated.

So here are my new Vinylmation figures!

*From the Cutesters series:*





*From the Animaiton series:*




Alice, from _Alice in Wonderland_




Dodger, from _Oliver and Company_




Phil, from _Hercules_

*From the Villains series:*




Steamboat Willie -- I have 2




Prince John, from _Robin Hood_




The Old Hag, from _Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_


----------



## where's_my_prince

oh you didnt tell me you got alice!!!!
so jealous!
and you got awesome villians!


----------



## kaoden39

where's_my_prince said:


> oh you didnt tell me you got alice!!!!
> so jealous!
> and you got awesome villians!



I was just looking at them on the Disney Store website.  There is no Maleficent?  Or Evil Queen?  Or Lady Tremaine?  Just to name a few.  I guess there will be a Villains 2.


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> oh you didnt tell me you got alice!!!!
> so jealous!
> and you got awesome villians!



I just got her today. I bought 4 of the Villains and 1 more of the Animation. I couldn't help myself. I love the Alice. And my villains, yay! And I have 1 to take with me to trade when I go back to DLR in March.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I was just looking at them on the Disney Store website.  There is no Maleficent?  Or Evil Queen?  Or Lady Tremaine?  Just to name a few.  I guess there will be a Villains 2.



There are so many villains to choose from! I'm sure we will see them in the future. And I will want them ALL.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> There are so many villains to choose from! I'm sure we will see them in the future. And I will want them ALL.



I would have thought that Maleficent and the Evil Queen would have made the first group.


----------



## Belle Ella

Me too, but at least The Queen was represented somehow, even if it was in the form of the Old Hag. But it just lets me be excited for more.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Me too, but at least The Queen was represented somehow, even if it was in the form of the Old Hag. But it just lets me be excited for more.



That's true.  What is it about the ? one in the collection?


----------



## Belle Ella

They're called "Chasers"  and this is what the website says about them:



> The chaser Vinylmation™ figure is a mystery design that is not revealed in the packaging or promotional artwork for the collection. The design remains a mystery on the website until after the collection is released. Because we know some collectors like to be surprised, the icon for the chaser figure on the website remains a black figure with a question mark. You can click on the icon to uncover the chaser design for any released collection.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> They're called "Chasers"  and this is what the website says about them:



Oh okay.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I was just looking through all the series they have on the Disney Store site, and I think I like the Toy Story one the best. I like more in that one than in others. I am kind of disappointed that my clear series is no longer available. But I am not surprised. I did get those over a year ago. I got two and gave one to a friend as a friendship thing.


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I was just looking through all the series they have on the Disney Store site, and I think I like the Toy Story one the best. I like more in that one than in others. I am kind of disappointed that my clear series is no longer available. But I am not surprised. I did get those over a year ago. I got two and gave one to a friend as a friendship thing.



They TS one is definitely cute. We all have our favorites. But I really love the Parks series. Ugh. I just love them all. And there's always eBay?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

That is true. Ebay would be a good place to look.


----------



## Belle Ella

There are so many ones from the past couple years I would love to have. We'll see what I do. I don't want to go too crazy overboard here.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, what would you know, I've only done one update on *Day 5* and I've already covered my two main goals for the day: Pixie Hollow and Winnie the Pooh (and Eeyore too). What else could there possibly be to do for the rest of the day? It wasn't feeling like a ride kind of day but that never means there is nothing to do. Photos, photos, photos. But I wanted to focus on one main area if I did that. Otherwise I would just be wandering around all day. Too bad that when it comes to making up my mind I am absolutely horrible. So, wander I did!









Of course I cam upon the Queen of Hearts and the White Rabbit as the line got closed off





Hot chocolate was my beverage of choice



​
The Dapper Dans! I always love catching the Dapper Dans performing along Main Street. Disneyland's live entertainment is wonderful and they are tied with the Jambalaya Jazz Band and Billy Hill and the Hillbillies in a very competitive 3-way tie for my favorite. I can never decide. This little performance was a little extra special, they had a newlywed couple with them and they invited the man to 'sing' to his new bride with them. It was kind of silly, kind of cute, and kind of romantic all rolled up into one. I just love the amount of memories to be had at Disneyland in all shapes and sizes. I do have to say though, my favorite thing I have ever heard them sing was "Grim Grinning Ghosts" during Halloween Time. Loved it. And missed it. But, hey, I got another photo with them so that's always a plus!



​
My case of 'wandering' got a little more focused at that point. I still had the Bathroom Sign Quest to complete. I don't even think I was halfway done by that point. So I walked from Land to Land making sure I stopped by all the bathrooms that I hadn't hit the day before. And then I got distracted by what could turn into another Quest so I should probably not think about it too much.













And switching gears ...







​
Not much else to say at the moment, but I decided to take a few photos around Fantasyland.















​
I did finally get into the "ride" mood and chose IJ as my indulgence for the moment. I really love trying to get a (moderately) good photo in the dark. And this time I decided to take a couple of shots along the route of the Single Rider Line.









You'll be off in a separate roped off 'line' in the projection room





 And straight ahead, behind the wall with the projection screen is a room you'll be asked to wait in (most of the time)





You'll join the rest of the stand by guests up the ramp





Just before you hit the stairs to take you up and over the track a CM will let you out of the stand by line so you can use the elevator





You wouldn't want to forget to turn around on the elevator -- you don't exit on the same side you entered, hence the R



​
Next up it was time for me to start thinking about what I wanted to eat for lunch. I had already kept my goal of trying one new place per whole visit (not day) so I could have stuck with a tried and true favorite or I could have gone for something new again. Of course I couldn't decide. What I did decide to do was take a couple of menu photos.

















... to be continued ...​


----------



## kaoden39

Out of curiosity, is the hot chocolate refillable like the coffee?

I love the toilet paper sign, it is going to be in your bathroom collage?


----------



## where's_my_prince

oh the chase for the villians is Jafar!


----------



## Belle Ella

I am pretty sure it's just the coffee that's refillable, but I've never actually thought to ask. I believe this is worth investigating. As for the TP sign, I think it deserves to be in the collage. I think it would work very well as a kind of focal point/larger photo than the rest if that makes any sense. What do you think?

The big reason that I shot that and not the sign on the door is that the restrooms along Main Street have very, very, very little variation between them. I didn't want the same photo of the sign behind the Carnation, Plaza Inn, and next to City Hall, you know?


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> oh the chase for the villians is Jafar!



That would be an awesome one to have. I had to take a peek on the website. Looks awesome! Wanna know a Chaser I would die to have? The pink elephant from Animation1.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I am pretty sure it's just the coffee that's refillable, but I've never actually thought to ask. I believe this is worth investigating. As for the TP sign, I think it deserves to be in the collage. I think it would work very well as a kind of focal point/larger photo than the rest if that makes any sense. What do you think?
> 
> The big reason that I shot that and not the sign on the door is that the restrooms along Main Street have very, very, very little variation between them. I didn't want the same photo of the sign behind the Carnation, Plaza Inn, and next to City Hall, you know?



I would guess that it isn't the same but it does bear investigation.

I love the sign and I love the collage idea.  I am trying to think of a variation on it that I can use.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I would guess that it isn't the same but it does bear investigation.
> 
> I love the sign and I love the collage idea.  I am trying to think of a variation on it that I can use.



Yeah, my guess would be a no, but the worst that could happen is that this thought is confirmed while on the opposite side of the coin it would be great news.

And hey, any Disney photos would make a great collage. In the DLH photos I sent you did I include the artwork? There's an awesome black and white collage in there that has given me inspiration for an awesome collage of my own outside of the bathroom one.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yeah, my guess would be a no, but the worst that could happen is that this thought is confirmed while on the opposite side of the coin it would be great news.
> 
> And hey, any Disney photos would make a great collage. In the DLH photos I sent you did I include the artwork? There's an awesome black and white collage in there that has given me inspiration for an awesome collage of my own outside of the bathroom one.



No, you didn't.  But, I can wait.  And honestly I can do the same pictures but the collage will not be the same.


----------



## Belle Ella

I loved the collage and another awesome poster there. You'll love it. I need to spend a day specifically getting photos that I would want to use for a collage. I know I have a lot to work with but I know I can do better if I really put my mind to it.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I loved the collage and another awesome poster there. You'll love it. I need to spend a day specifically getting photos that I would want to use for a collage. I know I have a lot to work with but I know I can do better if I really put my mind to it.



I have a coupon for up to 100 free prints at Costco so I think this may be what I use it on.


----------



## Belle Ella

Nice. Did you see the free calendar through Shutterfly (?) that Sherry and I were talking about the on her TR briefly? I am also thinking of using my DMR points for a couple of their collage options to make it easier on me. I dunno. I just want to start getting some Disney artwork of my own up in my house. I'm not doing anything with prints at the moment, although I'm sure they come in handy for scrapbooking, lol. Which again, I will get around to someday.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Nice. Did you see the free calendar through Shutterfly (?) that Sherry and I were talking about the on her TR briefly? I am also thinking of using my DMR points for a couple of their collage options to make it easier on me. I dunno. I just want to start getting some Disney artwork of my own up in my house. I'm not doing anything with prints at the moment, although I'm sure they come in handy for scrapbooking, lol. Which again, I will get around to someday.



I scrapbook, and I also thought that I might decoupage some of the prints.  I used to do that years ago.


----------



## Belle Ella

Yup, I know you scrapbook so that definitely works for you! Decoupage, huh? If you do, be sure to post photos. I find that so interesting.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yup, I know you scrapbook so that definitely works for you! Decoupage, huh? If you do, be sure to post photos. I find that so interesting.



I will.  I think that it will be different than what other people do.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I can't wait to see your collage when it's done Jazz. I love the angles and details that you have gotten of the bathroom signs. I think it's going to look awesome.

I love to scrapbook, but I have no room at the moment, so I haven't been doing it. I got so much Disney scrapbook stuff for my birthday that I am looking forward to getting started on it. Still gotta go through those photos though.

I would love to take a non-ride stroll through the parks and just take my time to explore everything. That would be so nice. That Space would be hard for me to just walk past though...


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I can't wait to see your collage when it's done Jazz. I love the angles and details that you have gotten of the bathroom signs. I think it's going to look awesome.
> 
> I love to scrapbook, but I have no room at the moment, so I haven't been doing it. I got so much Disney scrapbook stuff for my birthday that I am looking forward to getting started on it. Still gotta go through those photos though.
> 
> I would love to take a non-ride stroll through the parks and just take my time to explore everything. That would be so nice. That Space would be hard for me to just walk past though...



I dunno, I'm thinking I want to retry a few of the bathroom photos. I've been having a lot of fun playing with the lower aperture which gives that in focus/out of focus feel to the photos but I'm thinking they need to be just a little sharper. Parts of the signs are already going out of focus. I dunno. When I'm done editing all my photos I'll play around with them all and putting them together and see what I think with a final product. I'm also not sure if I should add the mens signs and/or DCA as well.

Someday I will try scrapbooking. I've got a ton of supplies put together already and I'm stocked up but I haven't taken that next step towards actually doing something with it all yet.

Yeah, Space would be so hard to walk by. But heck, at least you'd be there you know?


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I can't wait to see your collage when it's done Jazz. I love the angles and details that you have gotten of the bathroom signs. I think it's going to look awesome.
> 
> I love to scrapbook, but I have no room at the moment, so I haven't been doing it. I got so much Disney scrapbook stuff for my birthday that I am looking forward to getting started on it. Still gotta go through those photos though.
> 
> I would love to take a non-ride stroll through the parks and just take my time to explore everything. That would be so nice. That Space would be hard for me to just walk past though...




I need to get some Disney stuff and I will look at it when I am in the parks to see what is different than I can get elsewhere.  I have all these ideas in my head of what I can do collage wise.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Exactly. And if you use fastpasses, it's not like a ride or two would take up much time.

I think adding a few men's signs would make a good balance. As far as DCA goes, it depends on what their signs look like over there. If they have any of the fancier looking signs, it might be cool to get at least a couple shots and see how they look with the rest.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

kaoden39 said:


> I need to get some Disney stuff and I will look at it when I am in the parks to see what is different than I can get elsewhere.  I have all these ideas in my head of what I can do collage wise.



Collages can be so much fun to make. And all the Disney scrapbook stuff you can get is so exciting to me.


----------



## Belle Ella

Hm. Well, I'll get a few photos of both (mens and from DCA) and see how I think at that point. Of course ya'll will get to see them before I actually do anything with them. I have to admit though, taking photos of the mens signs make me feel a touch awkward. Some aren't so easy to get to without looking like you're walking into the mens bathroom!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Hm. Well, I'll get a few photos of both (mens and from DCA) and see how I think at that point. Of course ya'll will get to see them before I actually do anything with them. I have to admit though, taking photos of the mens signs make me feel a touch awkward. Some aren't so easy to get to without looking like you're walking into the mens bathroom!!



Haha, that would be kind of funny to a passerby. You might need Jason with you so you don't look crazy standing so close to the guys bathroom by yourself.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Collages can be so much fun to make. And all the Disney scrapbook stuff you can get is so exciting to me.




Me too.  And I think that if I add some of the scrapbooking paper at least to the collage it will be really cool.



Belle Ella said:


> Hm. Well, I'll get a few photos of both (mens and from DCA) and see how I think at that point. Of course ya'll will get to see them before I actually do anything with them. I have to admit though, taking photos of the mens signs make me feel a touch awkward. Some aren't so easy to get to without looking like you're walking into the mens bathroom!!



What about having Jason take the mens room sign pictures.


----------



## Belle Ella

I don't think I trust him with my camera. And I sure as heck don't trust anyone else to get the angles/focus that I want. I think I shall have to pull up the big girl britches and do it on my own, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I don't think I trust him with my camera. And I sure as heck don't trust anyone else to get the angles/focus that I want. I think I shall have to pull up the big girl britches and do it on my own, lol.



Ooh aren't we getting tough?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I think that if people think you're strange for taking pictures in the ride cues, then you are good to go for bathroom signs, whether they are men or women's.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I gotta grow up at some point. Or so I am told. And Andrea, you have a very good point. And maybe I'll have a fun story or two to tell?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Well, I gotta grow up at some point. Or so I am told. And Andrea, you have a very good point. And maybe I'll have a fun story or two to tell?



There you go, you can make an adventure out of it. Just like Peter Pan.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw. I wanna be just like Peter Pan!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Aw. I wanna be just like Peter Pan!



Have you ever noticed the double standard on that?  Peter Pan gets to stay a boy, but Wendy has to grow up?


----------



## Belle Ella

There are double standards everywhere if you want to look for them. I don't mind. Im not a Wendy fan. I'm a Pan fan!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> There are double standards everywhere if you want to look for them. I don't mind. Im not a Wendy fan. I'm a Pan fan!!



You know what I mean.


----------



## Belle Ella

I do, I do.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I do, I do.


----------



## Belle Ella

​
My debating on what to have for lunch didn't last very long. I had just finished taking photos of the menu posted outside of Rancho del Zocalo and my mind was just made up. So, no new restaurant for me this time. This time I was going for a tried and true favorite. Although, if I had been smart I would have gotten a tried and true favorite _dish_ as well. Instead of the chicken tortilla soup or taco salad that I know I love I got the tacos. I did not like the tacos. I think I barely ate half of one single taco and I couldn't finish it. It just wasn't my thing at that moment. I felt bad about not being able to finish it, but there you have it. It was a little disheartening to eat at Rancho and not scarf everything down. That's never happened to me before.



​
At that point something crossed my mind that I wanted to do that I keep forgetting about: taking a ride on the tender! I've wanted to for so long and I've crossed almost everything else off my list (Lilly Belle, wheelhouse of the Mark Twain, etc.) but I always forget about the tender. So after my semi-lunch I made my way back up to the Main Street Station. Oh, and I had to pause for a moment to get this from another popcorn cart since I started getting them already.







​
When I got to the station I found one of the CMs/conductors and inquired about taking a tender ride where I was informed that the engine that was available for such rides had quite literally just left the station as I had been asking my question and that if I came back (or waited) in 20 minutes they would see if they could get me on. Alright! 20 minutes I could do. I didn't want to sit down for 20 minutes though but I knew to stay in the area, close by which gave me time to do something I've also been thinking about for some time but never manage to actually start. It's another Quest, actually, the Windows of Main Street! I've always wanted a collection of photos for my own of all the windows dedicated to those instrumental in the creation of Disneyland. Well, first I went to my locker because I apparently left my Chapstick there and I needed it! And so that's where I decided to start my photo quest (with a couple of 'plain' windows thrown in).





















*Bob Gurr* - The inscription reads "_Leading the rare to the future ... Meteor Cycle Co. ... Our vehicles pass the test of time ... Fast, Faultless, and Fadless ... Bob Gurr ... Design Impresario_"

Location: Disney Clothiers, Ltd.

Gurr was the Imagineer behind the ride vehicles for pretty much every Disneyland attraction and mode of transportation. In his own words, "_If it moves on wheels at Disneyland, I probably designed it_."





*W. Dennis Cottrell* - The inscription reads "_Detective Agency, 'We Never Sleep' ... W. Dennis Cottrell, Private Investigator_"

Location: Market House

Cottrell was the first President of what we know as WDI and was instrumental in the planning and construction phases of Disneyland.





*Orlando Ferrante* - The inscription reads "_PICO Organization, Installation and Coordination or World Class Projects ... 'We Never Sleep - In Any Time Zone' ...Orlando Ferrante, Founder_"

Location: Market House

Ferrante established the PICO (Project Installation Coordinating Office) which was a Disney Imagineering department charged with the creation and installation of new attractions.









*George Whitney* - The inscription reads "Geo. Whitney, Guns"

Location: Market House

Whitney was brought in to plan Disneyland for his previous experience with theme parks and as the only member of the original team with any.





*Chuck Boyajian* - The inscription reads "_Royal Care Co. ... We keep your Castle shining ... Chuck Boyajian, Prop._"

Location: Market House

Boyajian played a big role in keeping Disneyland as pristine as it is today and cleaner than other theme parks. He was the first Manager of Custodial Operations and believed that "_cleanliness breeds cleanliness_".





*Ron Dominguez* - The inscription reads "_Orange Grove Property Mgt. ... 'We Care for Your Property as if it Were Our Own' ... Ron Dominguez, Owner_"

Location: Market House

Dominguez's family owned 10 acres of orange groves where Disneyland, and more particularly the Rivers of America, now stands. He began working at Disneyland as a ticket taker on opening day and later became Vice President of Walt Disney Attractions.





*Emile Kuri* - The inscription reads "_Emile Kuri ... Interior Decorator_"

Location: Market House

Kuri was a chief decorator for Walt Disney Studios and was behind the design of the lower level of the Columbia, the Firehouse apartment, and Club 33.





*George Mills, Ray Conway and Chas Alexander* - The inscription reads "Carpenters & Joiners ... George Mills, Ray Conway, Chas Alexander"

Location: Market House

Mills was foreman for on-site mills and shops of the Disneyland Construction Department, Conway was in charge of all construction, and Alexander was the field supervisor.

&

*Bruce Bushman and Don Dagradi* - The inscription reads "_Ship Models, Bushman & Dagradi ... Mfgs._"

Location: Market House

Bushmans concepts helped to create the overall look of Fantasyland and Dagradi worked on the initial construction of Disneyland.





*L.H. Roth* - The inscription reads "Carpenters & Joiners ... Surveying & Engineering, L.H. Roth

Location: Market House

Roth was Joe Fowler's assistant, who was in charge of Disneyland construction.

&

*Ken Anderson* - The inscription reads "_Ken Anderson, Bait Co._"

Location: Market House

Anderson was considered a Jack-of-all-trades and contributed design and painting of the original Fantasyland dark rides, the miniatures of Storybook Land and the early development of the Haunted Mansion including development of the original story behind it.





*Gordon Youngman and Frederick Leopold* - The inscription reads "_Attorney at Law ... Youngman & Leopold_"

Location: Disneyana

Youngman and Leopold worked senior partners at Youngman, Hungate and Leopold, a firm that helped pave the way to make Disneyland a reality by cleaing any legal roadblocks.

&

*Gunther R. Lessing* - The inscription reads "_Gunther R. Lessing, Esq._"

Location: Disneyana

Lessing began representing the Disney Brothers after he lost control of Oswald the Lucky Rabbit.





*Marc Davis* - The inscription reads "_Far East Imports ... Exotic Arts ... Marc Davis_"

Location: Disneyana

Davis was one of the famous "_Nine Old Men_" and created many of the famous Disney women such as Alice, Cinderella, Cruella de Vil, Maleficent, Tinker Bell, Princess Aurora, and Wendy. He worked on the design of many attractions such as the Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, the Tiki Room and more.





*Greg Emmer* - The inscription reads "_Operating in many lands around the world ... The Cast Doctor, Celebrating our 50th, Every Cast a Perfect Fit ... Greg A. Emmer ... Specializing in Casting since '68_"

Location: Main Street Cinema

Emmer started out as a ride operator in 1968 and worked his way up to Senior Vice President of Disneyland Resort Operations.













*Richard and Robert Sherman* - The inscription reads "_Two Brothers Tunemakers ... Richard M. Sherman and Robert B. Sherman, Proprietors_"

Location: Near the Magic Shop

The Sherman brothers are behind many, many of the memorable tunes of the Wald Disney Company.



​


----------



## klexen

I love how crystal clear all your pictures turn out! This was a really cool post. I learned some cool things I didn't know about. Thank you for taking all the time to research those guys and tell us what they did. I have a feeling you're not even close to done yet though.


----------



## Belle Ella

klexen said:


> I love how crystal clear all your pictures turn out! This was a really cool post. I learned some cool things I didn't know about. Thank you for taking all the time to research those guys and tell us what they did. I have a feeling you're not even close to done yet though.



Why, thank you kindly!  And would that feeling have anything to do with my telling you as much on the phone?


----------



## klexen

Belle Ella said:


> Why, thank you kindly!  And would that feeling have anything to do with my telling you as much on the phone?



Mayyybee....


----------



## Belle Ella

Of course it does! Too bad it will be another day or two at the least before I get to that part.


----------



## kaoden39

It's all so nice.  I love looking at the windows.  They are so lovely.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> It's all so nice.  I love looking at the windows.  They are so lovely.



They, aren't they? And I just love that they aren't just run of the mill, let's make up fake names, kind of thing, you know? Heck, I just love that they aren't blank.

Oops. It's closing in a week since my last update!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> They, aren't they? And I just love that they aren't just run of the mill, let's make up fake names, kind of thing, you know? Heck, I just love that they aren't blank.
> 
> Oops. It's closing in a week since my last update!!



Oh wow I think time has gotten away from you.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

kaoden39 said:


> I got my nephew a ToT Hotel shot glass, he collects shot glasses.  And I got myself a Do Not Disturb sign pin from there.
> 
> Oh and I am bummed about Pooh Corner too.  I was bringing Tigger Tails home and that is the only place you can get them.  Anywhere.



When we were there at Christmas they had tigger tails at Marcelines with pooh corner closed maybe you could check there.


----------



## kaoden39

TheColtonsMom said:


> When we were there at Christmas they had tigger tails at Marcelines with pooh corner closed maybe you could check there.



Oh really?  Very cool.  When we were there in June Pooh's Corner was the only place anywhere that had them.  Maybe that is why they changed the recipe.


----------



## Belle Ella

Let's pick up right where we left off - the Windows of Main Street (part 1).





*Van Arsdale France*: The inscription reads "_Van Arsdale France ... Founder and Professor Emeritus, Disney Universities_"

Location: Near the Magic Shop

France was brought in to train Disney Cast Members and played a large roll in the development of Disney University





*Rodger Broggie*: The inscription reads "_'Can Do' Machine Works ... Mechanical Wonders, Live Steam Engines, Magical Illusions, Cameras ... Roger Broggie, Shop Master ... 'Adviser to the Magic Makers_'"

Location: Main Street Magic Shop

Broggie was Walt's first Imagineer and helped him build his Carolwood Pacific.





*Hidea Amemiya*: the Inscription reads :_Happiest Dreams on Earth ... International School of Hospitality ... Hideo Amemiya, Headmaster ... 'We Put People First'_"

Location: Disney Showcase

Amemiya was an experienced Hotel manager who came to the Disneyland Resort after working at Walt Disney World for many years. He helped continue the Disney guest service that we all know and love and headed the Disney University.





*Dick Nunis*: The inscription reads, "_Coast to Coast Peoplemoving ... World Leader in Leisure Management ... Duck Nunis, Proprietor ... Founded 1955, Offices Anahiem, Orlando Tokyo ... Wave Machine Specialty_"

Location: Disney Showcase

Nunis began in training in 1955 and later became President of Disneyland and Walt Disney World playing a role in the opening of all four of the Disney Parks around the world.





*Xavier Artencio*: The inscription reads "_The Musical Quill ... Lyrics and Librettos by X. Artencio_"

Location: The Mad Hatter

Artencio was a skilled show script writer and worked on the scripts for Adventure Through Inner Space, the Haunted Mansion, and wrote the lyrics to "_Yo Ho (A Priates' Life For Me)"_.





*Milt Albright*: The inscription reads "_Milt Albright, Entrepreneur ... No Job Too Big, No Job Too Small_"

Location: Opera House

Albright was the original manager of the short lived Holidayland as well as the Magic Kingdom Club.

&

*Blaine Gibson*: The inscription reads "_The Busy Hands SchoolSculpting, Whittling, & Soap Carving ... Blaine Gibson ... The Eternal Pursuit of the Artists Craft_"

Location: Opera House

Gibson was a sculptor who worked on the Indian Village, the Submarine, Mr. Toad, Jungle Cruise, Mr. Lincoln, Pirates of the Caribbean, etc. His most visible piece of work is the Partners statue, located in the Hub.





*Morgan "Bill" Evans*: The inscription reads "_Evans Gardens, Exotic and Rare Species ... Freeway Collections ... Est. 1910 ... Morgan "Bill" Evans, Senior Partner_"

Location: Opera House

Evans was the original Disneyland landscaper.









*Robert F. Jani*: The inscription reads "_World Headquarters, Main Street Electrical Parade ... Robert F. Jani, Master Showman_

Location: Opera House

Jani was the creator of the Main Street Electrical Parade



​​
By the time I had finished with these photos to start my Windows of Main Street Quest it was getting close to the time I needed to check back in at the Main Street Station to see if I would be able to take a ride on the Tender or not. I was keeping my fingers crossed because it was something that I really, really wanted to do for the first time. It looked as though I erred on the side of caution and I beat the train back to the station so while I waited to find out what the verdict would be I took some photos. What else would I have done?







































​
Sadly, this was not to be my day. I waited patiently while the train pulled into the station and the CM's conferred with one another. As it turned out the Engine in question was acting up and therefor they weren't allowing anyone to ride along. Sigh. It wasn't a deal breaker for the day. I cant control when things want to act up so I understood why they weren't allowing anyone to ride along. It just seemed a little ironic to me that the one time I actually remember to stop by and ask I can't get on. As I keep telling myself, there's always next time!! So that plan went down the drain so I had to think of what I would do next. My decision? Why not do a little bit of Park hopping and drop by DCA for a bit. Besides, I had to pick up a couple of Duffy's for some friends. This would work out perfectly.

Now, the day before the construction walls for the taking down of the California letters had been set up but they were the boring undecorated kind of walls. Today they had been sprinkled with a little bit of Pixie Dust. They weren't so much of an eye sore now. I tried to take a few photos of the setup to show how they worked the entrance with so much of the front gates blocked off.





A view from the center of the Esplanade.





The entrance was roped off to the left.





You follow the construction walls, curving to the left, until you get to the few gates open for Entrance.​
I kind of looked at this foray back into DCA as a quick in and out kind of trip. I wanted to head back to Paradise Pier, grab some Duffy's, and then head back out. And that was pretty much what I was able to stick to, although I did have to make a quick pit stop along the way -- some place that I had been meaning to look into but always pass up if I even walk by in the first place, the BLue Sky Cellar. I really wanted to look at the concept art of the changes in the works at DCA. It was really neat to see and get better visualizations of a lot of the new additions, even though a lot of it I had seen from photographs. I did spot a friend though!









... to be continued ...​


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Again, I love all the details of the windows, it's really cool that they keep all the histories of the park there like that. 

And it's so sad to see those walls up around those letters. I was looking through some of my photos last night, and I have a night time shot in almost the exact spot you were standing with the bridge in the background. Hard to think that none of that will be there soon.

We never took the time to walk through Blue Sky Cellar. Kinda wish we had.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Well iam finally all caught up whew you were busy this month!


----------



## Belle Ella

January was jam packed with Disneyland!! I still have 1 1/2 days to finish from this TR and then I have another one from January to do after that.  Must get done before I hit DLR in March!


----------



## kaoden39

Especially the DLH!!

Duffy looks so cute on the shelf.  We never made it to the Blue Sky Cellar last trip, this is one thing I *plan* to do.


----------



## tdashgirl

Another lovely installment


----------



## TheColtonsMom

We did hit Blue Sky cellar when we were there at Christmas. I was actually a bit disappointed that they did not have more models esp for cars land as that is really what Colton wanted to see. They did have some concept art and we learned a couple of things we didn't know about it though. That being said there is alot there for the Little Mermaid ride and we had fun with the interactive Trivia game. Colton did spot Duffy when we were there too, I wonder if his presence teases something new for him? I just think this attraction is too small there is so much going on at DLR right now, Nothing said about the revamping of Star Tours at all for example. So our review was we liked it but wish there had been just MORE which in all reality was our reaction to DCA as a whole.


----------



## kaoden39

This trip report needs a bump!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

kaoden39 said:


> This trip report needs a bump!!



No kidding where is Jazz? She has alot of work to do if she hopes to finish this TR plus another one before she leaves again (poor girl) in march.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sadly I know there's no chance of me catching up before the girls trip in March. I'm very, very, very TR'ed out right now. Can't place a finger on why.


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> Sadly I know there's no chance of me catching up before the girls trip in March. I'm very, very, very TR'ed out right now. Can't place a finger on why.


----------



## Hawleys

We miss you Jazz!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks, all! I think I may be persuaded to do a little TR work today. Keep an eye out.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Thanks, all! I think I may be persuaded to do a little TR work today. Keep an eye out.



Yay!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, now I can't disappoint you, can I Andrea? Good enws is, I have the photos edited and uploaded. Now I just have to find the time to type it all up.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, now I can't disappoint you, can I Andrea? Good enws is, I have the photos edited and uploaded. Now I just have to find the time to type it all up.


----------



## Belle Ella

We'll resume back in DCA where I was on my way to Paradise Pier so I could pick up some very special friends for some very special friends! I had one final stop to make beforehand though. Paradise Bay was water-filled and fountain-free for the first time that I can remember in forever, so I just had to stop for a photo.





... Or two ...



​
Very nice. And after that I was finally able to go look for my favorite teddy bear, Duffy! They had lots of little guys celebrating 2011 but I was looking for two of the medium sized Duffy's, and hopefully some clothes. But they were all out of his sailor outfits. I took pictures of what they did have though, and even got _my_ Duffy a safari adventure outfit. He was very excited to see them when I got home (he even made me promise he could wear them on his next trip).











​
Next up! What was next up? Well, I didn't have much reason to stay in DCA (sorry, but one of the only areas that I really loved was the Hollywood Pictures Backlot and it's currently scarred by ElecTRONica). No reason to be sad though, spending more time at Disneyland is always a great thing. On my way out I saw aviator Minnie! I always see Goofy by his littler aero-plane but I've never gotten to see Minnie there by her lonesome. I was a happy camper!



​
One final note to add about leaving DCA with the construction of the entrance are the wonderful walls that you exit to the left of!







​
So back to Disneyland I went and after safely stowing my friends' new Duffy bears in my locker I hit Main Street again so I could continue taking photos of the windows along Main Street (sorry, no window information for the time being, but I hope to edit them back in at a future date).



































































​


----------



## DizNee Luver

Aviator Minnie.....very nice!!  You know I always see pics of Goofy up there, but in all my trips.....we've never seen a character there!!  Weird huh?!

Loving all the window pics!

Hey Jazz.......We're under 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I love how you seem to run into characters everywhere you go. We didn't really see that many when we were there. But rain may have had something to do with it.

And the Pier looks nice when you can't see the fountains!


----------



## kaoden39

You take such wonderful photos.  I really enjoy seeing how you see the parks.


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Aviator Minnie.....very nice!!  You know I always see pics of Goofy up there, but in all my trips.....we've never seen a character there!!  Weird huh?!
> 
> Loving all the window pics!
> 
> Hey Jazz.......We're under 2 weeks!!!!



Aw, you never have the magic timing. Maybe this time you'll get to see Goofy or Minnie. I wonder though, are they the only characters who pose by the plane.

And I can't believe that we're so close. Wow, time has flown.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I love how you seem to run into characters everywhere you go. We didn't really see that many when we were there. But rain may have had something to do with it.
> 
> And the Pier looks nice when you can't see the fountains!



Yeah, it's hard to spot characters when the rain forces them out. That's such a shame too. I love seeing as many characters as I can.

And I forgot how much I liked the pier until I noticed that the fountains were submerged again.



kaoden39 said:


> You take such wonderful photos.  I really enjoy seeing how you see the parks.



Thank you Michele!


----------



## tdashgirl

DisneyStitch626 said:


> And the Pier looks nice when you can't see the fountains!



Yup!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw man, I meant to finish up Day 5 and Day 6 today -- I edited the photos and everything. Now I have to get ready for work. Looks like I should close out my Rockin' New Year TR tomorrow!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Aw man, I meant to finish up Day 5 and Day 6 today -- I edited the photos and everything. Now I have to get ready for work. Looks like I should close out my Rockin' New Year TR tomorrow!



That's alright you need your rest for work.


----------



## Belle Ella

And because there is an abundance on beautiful windows on Main Street dedicated to those who helped make it happen, here are more photos!



















































































​
My day was really, really winding down by this point so it was a final call on what I wanted to get in before I left. So I made up my mind and after snapping this quick photo ...



​
... I was on my way back towards Toontown of all places. I really wanted to stop by Mickey Mouse's place for a quick photo or two! Besides, I was wondering what "movie" he'd be hard at work on. The wait to get into the movie barn was moving pretty fast considering how long I have waited there in the past. I was feeling pretty teased by all of the movie trailers depicting what Mickey's been "working on" and which Mickey you'll get to see. I've heard some have actually gotten a photo with Mickey as Steamboat Willie! Up until this day I had only ever seen Mickey in his coattails. Oh how I would love to see Sorcerer Mickey. But I did get a great surprise and I got to see Bandleader Mickey!!







​
And that was my 5th day in a nutshell. Well, minus the trip's *BIG* purchases, a.k.a. my brand new Dooney & Bourke 55th Anniversary letter carrier and wallet. I was a little bad. In my defense, one was a combination for Christmas gift monies. I had originally intended on the same style (letter carrier) only in the colored sketch design, but considering that the 55th Anniversary was a limited thing I ended up changing my mind and exchanging it. But I got really, really bad while I was leaving. I couldn't stop myself form swinging by World of Disney before hitting the trams back to the parking lot where my willpower met it's doom in the form of my new favorite wallet, period!



​
Once I had it safely in my possession I had to hightail it out of there before I could change my mind. The downside to the end of day 5 was knowing that I would be heading home the next day!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the pictures.  And I love your Dooney and Burke.  I am so tempted to get one.  We shall see.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I love the pictures.  And I love your Dooney and Burke.  I am so tempted to get one.  We shall see.



You'll have to fill us in with the details on all the little gifts you happen to buy yourself!

Alrighty. Getting ready to finish up this TR!


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> You'll have to fill us in with the details on all the little gifts you happen to buy yourself!
> 
> Alrighty. Getting ready to finish up this TR!


Yes, Michele! 

Whoa Jazz ...  you go girl!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I love all the window pictures you took. It's nice to see Disneyland in so many different ways. Also seeing bandleader Mickey is pretty cool!

Glad to see you working on your TR again.

Are you gonna do one for your last visit? Even though it was a short one.


----------



## Belle Ella

Alas, the time has come to finish up another trip report! *Day 6*, as hard to believe as it was, had to arrive at some point. The day I had to drive home. But at least I was able to fit in a little Disneyland time before hitting the road. I made my personal goal of getting there as close to Park opening as I could considering the drive from Santa Monica, and after parking (Minnie again, go figure), getting on the Tram, I got to the Esplanade where I was greeted by what became of the line to get into DCA! Holy smokes. I was wondering how that line worked once it go to the start of the roped off area and was rather shocked by it. It stretched all the way across the Esplanade, underneath the Monorail track, and almost to the Disneyland gates. EEK!











​
I wish I had some witty things to say about my plans for the day, but they were rather simple: finish up the Bathroom Sign Quest! Pretty simple, right? I also managed to get in a couple of rides before I left, but that was my main goal, and also what I started working on right away. So I give you ...











​
My photo quest took me to Toontown where I decided to stop by and say hello to Mickey and Minnie! It was the shortest line I had ever seen before when either character was posing out in front of their respective homes. So yay!











​
Before leaving Toontown I took another photo of a Popcorn man!



​
And then it was off to get more restroom sign photos!







​
I wanted to hit the road early, no later than 1:30p if I could help it, but I wanted to remember to get something to eat before I did. So after checking out Pooh Corner to grab some treats to bring home to my sister I stopped by the French Market for some Jambalaya and a Mint Julep while I took in the end of the Royal Street Bachelor's set.











​
And I hate to say it, but that was the end of another one of Jazz's trips to Disneyland! I remember meandering through the shops on my way out to pick up some last minute gifts and what not but then it was time to go to my car.

But before I can close this chapter of my never ending Trip Report I had to share the biggest debacle of my trip: my drive home! It started off fine and dandy and I got to see some pretty snow that was still hanging around while driving through the Grapevine!







​
And then disaster struck. I got stuck in the same spot for HOURS. Did I mention hours? There was an accident involving 2 semis right at the end of the Grapevine and I was only about 3 miles away from the accident when they shut down all North bound traffic. Here's a look at my view:



​
I tried to speed the time along by watching a movie on my iPod, taking a nap, and snacking on any food I could find in my car with me! It was the most boring 3 hours of my life. Sigh. A horrible thing though.













See you all next time!!​


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I love all the window pictures you took. It's nice to see Disneyland in so many different ways. Also seeing bandleader Mickey is pretty cool!
> 
> Glad to see you working on your TR again.
> 
> Are you gonna do one for your last visit? Even though it was a short one.



Glad you liked all the photos! And I'm pretty sure I'm doing my mini trip for Jason's birthday. I have 2 days worth of stuff (photos) to share so why not. Besides, Duffy wants to show off all the celebs he met!



tdashgirl said:


> Whoa Jazz ...  you go girl!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

I love all the window pics esp the ones where you gave us the histories, that had to be time consuming! Glad you got to finish at least this one before your next trip!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> You'll have to fill us in with the details on all the little gifts you happen to buy yourself!
> 
> Alrighty. Getting ready to finish up this TR!



Oh don't worry I bought a little notebook to keep track of everything.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I love all the window pictures you took. It's nice to see Disneyland in so many different ways. Also seeing bandleader Mickey is pretty cool!
> 
> Glad to see you working on your TR again.
> 
> Are you gonna do one for your last visit? Even though it was a short one.



Oh I hope she does there are some really cool pictures that we want to see.  Like the new rooms at the DLH.



tdashgirl said:


> Yes, Michele!
> 
> Whoa Jazz ...  you go girl!



Oh you will see it all.  Do you get text messages with photos?


----------



## Belle Ella

TheColtonsMom said:


> I love all the window pics esp the ones where you gave us the histories, that had to be time consuming! Glad you got to finish at least this one before your next trip!



 Hopefully someday in the not too distant future I'll be able to go back through and edit all the information in for the windows. It's a great little history lesson but I just couldn't bring myself to write a TR with that daunting task at the moment.



kaoden39 said:


> Oh don't worry I bought a little notebook to keep track of everything ... Oh I hope she does there are some really cool pictures that we want to see.  Like the new rooms at the DLH .. Oh you will see it all.  Do you get text messages with photos?



I'm going to! But I'm doing a quick edit on all of the photos in an effort to save time. And I'm pretty sure I get photo texts.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Hopefully someday in the not too distant future I'll be able to go back through and edit all the information in for the windows. It's a great little history lesson but I just couldn't bring myself to write a TR with that daunting task at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to! But I'm doing a quick edit on all of the photos in an effort to save time. And I'm pretty sure I get photo texts.



Hmm so if there is something totally cool I could send you a text photo then?


----------



## DizNee Luver

You know I would be sad at the end of one of your reports.....but knowing you'll have a new one in just a couple weeks makes it all good!!

Wonderful report, awesome pics, learned new trivia/history & got to chuckle along the way!!  Nicely done Jazz!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Hmm so if there is something totally cool I could send you a text photo then?



Yes, yes you could!



DizNee Luver said:


> You know I would be sad at the end of one of your reports.....but knowing you'll have a new one in just a couple weeks makes it all good!!
> 
> Wonderful report, awesome pics, learned new trivia/history & got to chuckle along the way!!  Nicely done Jazz!!



Hehe. Well, if you want to get technical I have another one that I can start today if I wanted! But man, I'll really be back in less than 2 weeks! And I'll get to say hi!


----------



## Belle Ella

So, as of right now this TR shall remain nameless (just as my friend nicknamed Nameless) for lack of a better idea!

At the end of January I took a very quick trip down to SoCal after pulling an all-nighter at work for the BF's birthday before going back to school for the start of the semester the next day! It was exhausting, but definitely worth it.

So to start off, we've got *Day 1*! I spent a lot of time debating just how early I would want to drive down. Disneyland had just recently added these wonderful things to the weekend line up called Family Fun Weekends and I really wanted to be able to experience at least one for myself and this weekend in particular was Kickin' Country weekend. One problem: it takes a good 6 hours on a good day to drive from my place down to Disneyland and the Family Fun Weekends close at 5p so I'd have to leave earlier than noon if I wanted even a shot at _possibly_. That is kind of complicated when your work schedule has you on the clock from 10p on a Saturday until 6a on a Sunday and you'd actually like sleep before leaving for what will probably be far less than 48 hours -- not quite a vacation, but I'd take it!

I drew a string of good luck though. I was home from work a little early which gave me enough time to get _some_ sleep in before packing up the car and hitting the road before 9a!! And this time, guess who was able to tag along?



​
Poor Duffy got left behind on accident (I was such a bad mommy!) and we just couldn't let that happen again. Now as you can see, Duffy is a stickler for safety and once he was buckled in all safe and secure we could hit the road! The drive down was an interesting one (and yet boring all at the same time). For more than a week leading up to this impromptu trip the area that I live in has been swamped with this fog that simply never seemed to lift completely. I was so excited to get away from it for a few days. Funny enough, however, this is what I was greeted by once I hit I5!



​
I actually made amazing time, and I'm sure that leaving at 9a had something to do with it. I would actually get the chance to drop by FFW! Talk about making my day. So after parking and hitting the trams I checked in with Jason who I would be meeting up with in the Park whenever he arrived to check in at the DLH. As for my solo Park time (well, plus Duffy of course), it shouldn't be a surprise that the first stop at the top of my list was Big Thunder Ranch, the location of FFW and Kickin' Country!



​
It was a pretty darn fun atmosphere, probably even more fun if country music is your thing. I can't say that it's mine, but I don't completely abhor it, so all was well. They had some dancing going off by the stage and some characters were getting involved as well (Chip & Dale, my favorite Disney dancers). I was mostly interested in checking out the characters decked out in their western wear. And so the photos begin!!

Oh, and can I just mention that Duffy made a personal request to get some solo photos with the characters? He was in awe. Especially when he got to see Mickey and Minnie Mouse again.









































































... to be continued ...​


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I LOVE that you got so many characters to pose with Duffy solo. Those photos are so cute. I love the Mickey and Minnie one the best. Duffy is such a cute bear.  I am thinking about getting one for the baby's room. He goes with the Mickey theme.   Do you have to get him in the park?


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Duffy is as cute as ever! I really like the pic of him with Pluto! Although Woody's holster idea is cute in theory it makes Duffy look a bit droopy and sad or maybe it was naptime and he was just a sleepy bear and started to nod off?


----------



## BillyFan

Very cool that Daisy was there!
Great pictures, as always!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the pictures with you guys and the characters.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Oh my gosh....Duffy in Woody's holster is adorable!!!  Love all the character pics.......so awesome!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

I know I don't post much anymore ... just don't have as much Dis time with my new job!   But I love catching up with your reports on the weekends!  I definitely miss Disneyland and hope we can get back in the next few years!

But more than that, your reports have made me realize that I must have a Duffy when we go to WDW in August!        From what I understand all of the really cute outfits only fit the larger size Duffy?  Is that correct?   Would you mind telling me how much the outfits are?   Have to start planning the budget!


----------



## tdashgirl

kaoden39 said:


> Oh you will see it all.  Do you get text messages with photos?


Yes ma'am 

---------------

J ~ those photos are adorable!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I know I don't post much anymore ... just don't have as much Dis time with my new job!   But I love catching up with your reports on the weekends!  I definitely miss Disneyland and hope we can get back in the next few years!
> 
> But more than that, your reports have made me realize that I must have a Duffy when we go to WDW in August!        From what I understand all of the really cute outfits only fit the larger size Duffy?  Is that correct?   Would you mind telling me how much the outfits are?   Have to start planning the budget!



:bighug: I'm sure we all know what it's like and understand. It's greeat to hear from you when you can check in!! And I'm glad to be spreading the Duffy love. Jasmine and her TR got me hooked and now I'm simply returning the favor!! The outfits that they sell (17$ for those that I've purchased) all fit the 17" bear and he was about $25 before tax and my AP discount. HTH!!



tdashgirl said:


> J ~ those photos are adorable!!!!



 Thanks T!



DizNee Luver said:


> Oh my gosh....Duffy in Woody's holster is adorable!!!  Love all the character pics.......so awesome!!



I absolutely *loved* that moment!! It would be all the better if he was able to sit up straight for the photo. But it was the thought that counts. Duffy is now a big fan of Woody. He may just have to get himself a new outfit.



kaoden39 said:


> I love the pictures with you guys and the characters.



Thanks Michele! It was a great day for character photos for us.



BillyFan said:


> Very cool that Daisy was there!
> Great pictures, as always!



I had no idea Daisy would be there and it made my day so much better. I thought I'd never get to see her.



TheColtonsMom said:


> Duffy is as cute as ever! I really like the pic of him with Pluto! Although Woody's holster idea is cute in theory it makes Duffy look a bit droopy and sad or maybe it was naptime and he was just a sleepy bear and started to nod off?



Well, Duffy did stay up for the whole drive to keep me company! Maybe it was nap time. Aw, poor sleepy Duffy.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I LOVE that you got so many characters to pose with Duffy solo. Those photos are so cute. I love the Mickey and Minnie one the best. Duffy is such a cute bear.  I am thinking about getting one for the baby's room. He goes with the Mickey theme.   Do you have to get him in the park?



They only sold Duffy over in DCA although I'm sure if you contacted DelivEARs or whatever it's called you can order one through them -- if they ship to Canada, which I'm not certain of.


----------



## Belle Ella

Can I just say that this was probably one of my favorite character days ever? Well, it totally was! The photo op lines were short and the characters were completely on their game. They were so fun, in fact, that Duffy (obviously) insisted on his own photos -- without me!! I obliged of course, and Mickey, Minnie, Pluto and Co. were more than happy (and excited if I do say so myself) to pose with him. He got rocked to sleep by Pluto and then I guess we've all come to the conclusion that he took a little nap afterward in Woody's holster!

So the rest of the day went pretty fast from that moment on. I got a text from Jason that he was on the way to the Trams which was kind of confusing to me at that moment. He had checked in to the Disneyland Hotel and now was talking about the trams from the Mickey & Friends parking structure. Silly! So with a Churro in hand to munch on our way Duffy and I went off to meet up with him at the front gate to start the rest of the birthday fun!!

I wish I could even remember half of what we did, but I do remember grabbing FP's for Space Mountain because I was completely intent on keeping my word. Space Mountain first timer. That'd be me at some point in the evening!! Holy smokes. We also had the option to go check out World of Color that evening as there was a current promotion for resort guests of WOC FP's for everyone in your party. It was pretty awesome!! Buuuuut ... we never made it!! I remember trying to take a nap back at the hotel at some point because I was exhausted and getting back to DCA in time for WOC was just not going to happen. But you know what did happen?



​
I did it! I did it! And by that, I mean I went on Space Mountain twice that night. We used up our FP's and then while the fireworks were going off I remember hoping back into the stand by line because it had a short wait time posted. It ended up being longer than anticipated but it was all good in the end. I love this ride, even if I find it a little on the short side. It felt like it was over as soon as it started.



​
And to keep in line with a tradition I started the very first time I went on Splash Mountain, I went ahead and purchased the photo!! Or at least I tried to. My debit card was declined which was total BS!! I didn't transfer a whole lot over to my checking account before leaving, but there definitely was more than $10 in my account!! Later that night at the hotel it turned out that one of the gas stations I had been to had a $70 hold on my card that was blocking all my funds. Gr. That's what I get for trying to keep under $100 in checking so I wont overspend. Telling myself I'm broke usually seems to help. Not this time, go figure.

That was pretty much the exciting end to the night! Next up was Jason's birthday!!

To close out day 1 here are a couple of photos from the hotel room that I took. I love, love, love the new look.











​


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Thanks for the Duffy info!  I am loving the EPCOT World Showcase outfits that I have seen online.    Trying to convince myself that I don't "need" all of them!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay! Space Mountain!  

That sucks that you couldn't get the picture though. I've had gas stations do that to me before. It's really stupid.

Love the few pics from the hotel room. I wanna stay there someday.


----------



## Belle Ella

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Thanks for the Duffy info!  I am loving the EPCOT World Showcase outfits that I have seen online.    Trying to convince myself that I don't "need" all of them!



You're welcome!! I'm kind of sad by the selection of clothes that DLR has. I've seen what they have at Epcot and I get a little jealous. And that doesn't even come close to what they have in Tokyo.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yay! Space Mountain!
> 
> That sucks that you couldn't get the picture though. I've had gas stations do that to me before. It's really stupid.
> 
> Love the few pics from the hotel room. I wanna stay there someday.



I went, I saw, I conquered. I love Space Mountain now. Looks like I have to add yet another FP to my touring plans now. Uh-ohs. And I forgot to mention that we (and by we, I mean Jason) did get the photo. He had some cash on him and tada, that was that. I thiiiink I made up for it with churros but I could be wrong.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

So glad to hear you loved it. To me it's not a ride I could go to DL and skip. It was the first ride I went on in '96 and also in 2010. I like that tradition.

Glad that you ended up getting the picture! How nice of Jason. And Churros are a really yummy way of paying him back.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Belle Ella said:


> You're welcome!! I'm kind of sad by the selection of clothes that DLR has. I've seen what they have at Epcot and I get a little jealous. And that doesn't even come close to what they have in Tokyo.



I haven't really seen anything from Tokyo but if you want anything from WDW when I go in August, just let me know.    I'd be glad to pick up an outfit or two for your Duffy!


----------



## Belle Ella

OK, so here's an update as I just got home from Disneyland (it's sad tot hink I was there only 8 hours ago) -- My late January TR is on hold indefinitely, but I have so much to share from the DIS DIVAS meet this past weekend! Stay tuned, I plan on starting tomorrow.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

YAY!      Glad to see you back & that you must have had a good time!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I knew you'd be back to your ol' trip report-writin' self in no time!

(And I knew you would end up on Tower of Terror eventually! Hee hee!)

I think you should call this whole entire TR the "Breaking Out of the Box TR" or the "Busting Out of the Comfort Zone TR" or something like that!  Your whole, for lack of a better word, _odyssey_ at DLR over the last 6 months has really opened up a world of things to you that maybe you had not imagined before.


----------



## Belle Ella

That is so true, huh Sherry? It's funny to look back on how everything has evolved in the last 6 months. So much more to look forward to (and now I have to actually have a FP strategy, darnit). I still have no idea how I agreed to TOT. I had already been planning on attempting Screamin' and the next thing I knew Tina/BillyFan had brought it up and I was agreeing to go on! I have never been so wobbly-legged in my life as I was afterward.


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> and the next thing I knew Tina/BillyFan had brought it up and I was agreeing to go on! I have never been so wobbly-legged in my life as I was afterward.


I'll go on ToT every once in awhile, mostly due to peer pressure


----------



## Belle Ella

That's how things work out huh? It doesn't take much to crack me. But I really, really loved it. I'll definitely keep going on it.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> That's how things work out huh? It doesn't take much to crack me. But I really, really loved it. I'll definitely keep going on it.



I haven't decided whether to call you Jessica the Fearless or Fearless Jessica!!


----------



## toocherie

Jazz--I was just looking at your signature about your "never-ending TR" and laughed that if it gets to 250 pages then it will HAVE to end!  LOL


----------



## Belle Ella

Haha, Michele! Do I get to vote?



toocherie said:


> Jazz--I was just looking at your signature about your "never-ending TR" and laughed that if it gets to 250 pages then it will HAVE to end!  LOL



 But that's when a new one is created! Thus the challenge. I wonder how many threads I can fill up. So far we're at 2 (well, 2 1/2 as one got swept away in drama land and shall forever be forgotten).


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Finally home from my blood test and other errands. Now the waiting begins. 

Right now I am scanning all the ride pictures we bought on our trip. Bringing back lots of memories.

Michele, I hope everything with your sister turns out alright.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oops, sorry Jessica, I meant to post this on the chat thread. Forgive me!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, don't leave us in suspense - let's get to the trip report, missy!!  I'm anxious to see photos - the one Laurie posted was super cute!


----------



## BillyFan

Belle Ella said:


> That is so true, huh Sherry? It's funny to look back on how everything has evolved in the last 6 months. So much more to look forward to (and now I have to actually have a FP strategy, darnit). I still have no idea how I agreed to TOT. I had already been planning on attempting Screamin' and the next thing I knew Tina/BillyFan had brought it up and I was agreeing to go on! I have never been so wobbly-legged in my life as I was afterward.




It didn't take much arm-twisting to get you on!  I'm so glad you got on TOT and Screamin'.  TOT is one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oops, sorry Jessica, I meant to post this on the chat thread. Forgive me!



 Always forgiven, Andrea!



Sherry E said:


> Okay, don't leave us in suspense - let's get to the trip report, missy!!  I'm anxious to see photos - the one Laurie posted was super cute!



Haha. Oooh, the torture! I might just draw this out as long as I can now. I had a few things to do today sadly so I've got a little more photo editing to do.



BillyFan said:


> It didn't take much arm-twisting to get you on!  I'm so glad you got on TOT and Screamin'.  TOT is one of my absolute favorites!



It was just the perfect moment to bring it up and ask me if I wanted to do it. I probably would have been game for anything. So not much arm-twisting at all! It's definitely a favorite of mine now.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Haha. Oooh, the torture! I might just draw this out as long as I can now. I had a few things to do today sadly so I've got a little more photo editing to do.





When is your AP up for renewal again?  I keep forgetting - is it early December?  Are you pretty certain you will be renewing this year or are you not sure yet?

I ask because I learned a few days ago that I don't have to put any $$$ down to book my PPH room, so I am now in the process of deciding dates for a holiday trip.  I was thinking of early December instead of mid-month, but I'm trying to avoid another situation of hitting 2 nights of CM parties and I don't know when they will be held, since they switched the dates last year.  I think I'm doing a 5 or 6-night extravaganza, if I can stand it.

Anyway, I wanted to attempt to time it - at least for a day or two - to when you _might_ be there.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Haha, Michele! Do I get to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> But that's when a new one is created! Thus the challenge. I wonder how many threads I can fill up. So far we're at 2 (well, 2 1/2 as one got swept away in drama land and shall forever be forgotten).



Well certainly.  I had to use the Wonder Woman graphic because she is the most epic of the super heroes.  I did have another literary character in mind.  Lady Knight Keledry.  ANd I was sure you would never know who she was.  



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Finally home from my blood test and other errands. Now the waiting begins.
> 
> Right now I am scanning all the ride pictures we bought on our trip. Bringing back lots of memories.
> 
> Michele, I hope everything with your sister turns out alright.



Thank you Andrea.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, after 3+ years of DIS fun and addiction I have finally taken the plunge and attended my very first girls-only DIS Divas trip! There was a lot of speculation and going back and forth on my end as far as whether or not I would actually make it from drama at the beginning of the planning stages for the 2011 trip to personal drama surrounding where I would be staying and if I'd even be able to afford attending. But in the end it all worked out thanks to some awesome individuals who will get a few shout outs through the course of this TR (*ahem* Laurie, Michelle, and others). I just couldn't eat is all, lol. I can't be the only one who spends the bulk of their money on snacks and meals. I've just always had a hard time looking for cheaper alternatives. When I pass a churro cart, I want a darn churro then and there!

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to participate in _all_ of the planned activities. Everything officially kicked off on Thursday (March 3rd) which was the night of the big Luau themed meet & greet, but of course I had a class on Thursday night which meant I would be driving in for Friday instead. Good thing, too. I needed all the extra time to pack. I've turned into a real lollygagger where packing is concerned. It's been a while since I have done the weeks of obsessive packing and unpacking, packing and unpacking, to make sure that I actually had everything that I needed. But as long as it all works out in the end, that's what matters right? And I did manage to pack everything without forgetting anything important (Clothes? Check. PJ's? Check. Toiletries? Check. Unmentionables? Check. *Tiara? CHECK!*). So by the time I got home from school at 10p I had everything waiting patiently by the front door so I could get some sleep and be ready to pack the car as soon as I woke up. The original plan was to leave sometime around 9a but I can't believe I wanted to wait that long to begin with. How could I possibly think it would be a good idea to waste so many daylight hours in the car! So 9a soon became 4a which meant that I was up at 3a which worked out wonderfully! I'll leave out all the boring details of the drive (it was long and lonely, and thank whoever thought of cruise control) and just skip to my arrival: I was parked in the Mickey & Friends structure no later than 9:45a. How about them apples? That's only 15 minutes later than what time I originally intended to leave. I did good. And of course here was my little reminder so I could try to find my car later that night:



​
So the big question is: if I was staying until Monday, why on earth was I parking in the structure? Well, the Carousel where I would be staying with Laurie/DizNee Luver and Michelle/Zoemakes5 does valet parking at a fee per night, but for the Divas there was one car allowed per room and I needed to get a tag from one of the ladies for my car. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt to use my free parking thanks to my Premium AP and meet back up at the Carousel later in the evening. Simple, right? Either way, I was actually there! So off I went, down towards the trams and to the front gate.

Once I got in to the Park I started to walk over toward Tomorrowland to grab a FastPass for Space Mountain so I wouldn't have to go stand-by later. It's strange thing for me to actually have rides that I need FPs for. I used to live in the land of the oblivious because the only ride that I enjoyed that they were used for is Indiana Jones and I would much rather do single rider. Now by the start of this trip I needed to grab them for Space and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. Easy enough. So with a Space FP in my hand I sent a text to Laurie to let her know that I had arrived so we could work on a place to meet up. I had missed a couple of group things for the morning already that I'm a little sad about (a group photo at Princess Fantasy Faire -- with Snow White!! -- and a group ride on It's a Small World) but there's always next year for that, right? I got a reply back from Laurie pretty quickly and it looked like she and a couple of others were in line and waiting to get on Big Thunder so I took off on a hike through Fantasyland and down Big Thunder trail. It sounded like they were just getting on so I decided to wait by the trail along the ride next to the ride to see if I could get a photo of them! I succeeded. Well, I somewhat-succeeded. I know they are there but you can barely see them.



​
As Laurie/DizNee Luver and the rest of her group of Divas exited the ride I went over to say hello and exchanged a great big hug with Laurie. I got another quick hug from Michelle/Zoemakes5 and got a quick introduction to Tracey/QueenDoOver and her friend Carrie. It was also that moment when I realized I would have a little bit of trouble keeping everyone straight. By the end of my stay there would be so many new faces and names and I didn't know how well I would do at keeping everyone straight.

So next up for our now group of 5 was to swing by Davy Crockett's Pioneer Mercantile to do a little shopping before we popped over to Adventureland for the Enchanted Tiki Room. I was good and didn't buy anything although I was so absolutely tempted. So what is this Diva to do when she shouldn't be spending money? She takes photos of the lighting in the store!

























... to be continued ...​


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay! A new TR has started!   I like that the first thing you did was get a Space Mountain FP, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Wow that is a wonderful start!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yay! A new TR has started!   I like that the first thing you did was get a Space Mountain FP, lol.



 Oh, how far I have come, right? Just wait until my next trip!!



kaoden39 said:


> Wow that is a wonderful start!!



 Thanksies, Michele. This one will be fun to write. I'm sure of it.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Oh, how far I have come, right? Just wait until my next trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksies, Michele. This one will be fun to write. I'm sure of it.




You are quite welcome.  I think it is great fun.


----------



## tinkermell

Hi Jazz! 
I'm aboard!! 

(I was one of the ToT peer pressure ladies....)


----------



## sierranevada

I'm here too!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Me three...enjoying it so far..really interested as I am thinking I may be able to go next year maybe....


----------



## Belle Ella

TheColtonsMom said:


> Me three...enjoying it so far..really interested as I am thinking I may be able to go next year maybe....



I know you posted as much in the big thread, but it would be really great if you could next year, Sherri!



sierranevada said:


> I'm here too!



Yay, Bridget! Thanks for dropping by.



tinkermell said:


> Hi Jazz!
> I'm aboard!!
> 
> (I was one of the ToT peer pressure ladies....)



Yes, yes you were! And I promise I don't hold it against any of you 

I got through some more photo-editing this morning which means I can get a couple of updates in over the next couple of days. Maybe even today if I'm lucky, but we're shampooing the carpets ... I'm totally looking forward to it


----------



## Belle Ella

A lot of people will probably never understand my need to photograph things such as light fixtures at Disneyland. Heck, my family doesn't quite understand it yet. But the point is that I enjoy it! I was lollygagging though and still perusing the merchandise all the while, reminding myself over and over to look but not to touch. Spending money = no bueno. Part of the draw of Davy Crockett's Pioneer Mercantile was the leather goods booth next to the entrance. There was a bit of interest expressed from many a Diva in getting something. The only final product that I got to see for myself later in the day was the bracelet Michelle/Zoemakes5 got for her daughter. It had touches of Jack Skellington on it!

By the time I started to get a little restless wandering around the shop it seemed like everyone was done. I was going to hop over to the courtyard of the Tiki Room to take some photos of all of the different Tikis on display, which is something that I keep telling myself every year that I'll get photos of them all and yet I never do. Laurie/Diznee Luver had gone off on her own for a short while to take a breather' while the rest of us were perusing the shot and afterward we met back up with her outside of the shop and walked across the way to Adventureland. It looked like we were right on time for the next show and got to walk straight in and find seats to wait for some entertainment by the singing-birds, drum-playing-tikis, and the rest of the enchanted crew. I grabbed a front row seat (er ... bench) so I could try and get some good photos. It's always been a crapshoot as to whether or not I get photos that turn out to my standards but I did walk away with a couple that I liked.















​
Of course on our way out after the show had ended I just had to sing along with my favorite little after-show song. "_Heigh ho, heigh ho, it's out the door you go_"!

At this point I also said a quick goodbye (for now) to our small group, although I cannot recall exactly why. It could have been because they were on their way to DCA or had some lunch ressies to make. But it gave me an opportunity to go get some solo time in and ride Space Mountain with the FastPass that I had grabbed earlier. I suppose I just needed a little me time for a bit. I would for sure be seeing Michelle/Zoemakes5 and Laurie/DizNee Luver later seeing as I was rooming with them! I also made a mental note to try and be back in Frontierland around 1 o'clock to meet more Divas before watching Billy Hill and the Hillbillies. But for the time being, off to Space Mountain!

Ugh. The worse time I have ever had on this ride, which is saying something considering the massive headache I had going on during the last day of my previous Disneyland trip. I was riding by my lonesome in the last row and two geniuses in front of me decided that throughout most of the ride they would try again, and again, and again, and again to take a photo of themselves -- *with flash*. I am pretty vocal about the fact that taking flash photos on dark rides is a big pet peeve of mine, but this was a different level entirely. I would have been fine if they had taken their photo quickly in the loading area. I would have been fine if it was _one_ photo. But they kept taking photo after photo after photo all through the launch scene and into the first part of the ride. Really? Really! That flash was going off right in my face and it hurt. I hope they caught all of my mean faces in each and every single one of their photos. I may or may not have flipped a certain bird after I asked them to stop and they did it again.

Sigh. That ride was not over fast enough. And when it was, I high tailed it out of there before I made a scene. It would not ruin the rest of my day! And just my luck, as I came out the exit to the area where you can buy your ride photos I got a pleasant surprise: Buzz Lightyear! I had never actually seen him in Tomorrowland with my own eyes before. In fact the only time I had previously seen him at Disneyland was at First Aid the time I needed to get something for my headache as he came out of the Make a Wish room. What was even better was the fact that there was no line, so I was able to get me a photo.



​
So in the end it was all good. I could only hope that camera-karma caught up with the two bozos I had to share the ride with. 

Seeing Buzz reminded me of something else character related: this weekend was the final weekend of the Family Fun celebrations, and they were celebrating Mardi Gras over in New Orleans Square with Tiana and friends. At the very least I wanted a photo with Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse in their Mardi Gras finery which meant that my next stop was the Court of Angels. I was very excited to see Mickey and Minnie were there for their photo op when I arrived, and the line seemed do-able to me, so I hoped on over to save my spot and busied myself with making sure my camera was on the right settings so I didn't make the same mistake as a previous trip where I left a certain setting (ISO) too high after taking photographs in the dark and ended up with the rest of my photos for the duration of my trip being too grainy for me to enjoy.

So here are a few photos fro my short wait in line:











​
When it was my turn I couldn't help myself and took a moment to get a photo of Mickey and Minnie together before I jumped in the photo as well. I just like having photos of characters with nobody else in them, just like I like having my photos of Disneyland with as few people in them as I can swing.







​
After getting my photo with everyone's favorite mouse and his leading lady I realized that I needed to head back to Main Street where I had a locker full of things I didn't want to leave in my car waiting for me and that I needed something from it so that was my next destination (with a pit stop by the Indiana Jones Adventure thanks to the single rider line). During my time on Main Street I started to notice groups of ladies wearing pink shirts, which if I didn't mention it before was the t-shirt color of the day for us DIS Divas. On top of the pink shirts it wasn't hard to notice everyone with their name tags that Carol/karylrocks had brought for everyone with a lovely little luau-themed design. Of course I was a little too shy at that point to walk on up to everyone and say "hi" or anything like that. So I kind of hung around behind them while they made their way towards Frontierland. So if I made it to the Billy Hill group watch I would probably have to say "hi" or something like it, lol.

As I was debating with myself over whether or not I should go introduce myself I stole over to Adventureland again to take a couple of photographs real quick while keeping within sight of a few of the Divas.









... to be continued ...​


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I love the pictures of Mickey and Minnie in their costumes. And it's nice to get a photo or two with no one in them. 

Hopefully those guys got their camera taken away. Or maybe they dropped it on another ride and it smashed to pieces! Would serve them right. I hate when people can be so inconsiderate like that. We had the same problem with people on POTC and IASW. Totally ruins the experience.


----------



## Belle Ella

Is it wrong that I'm super nitpicky , even about the photo with just Mickey and Minnie alone? I hate the way I framed them. The edge is way too close to Minnie's dress with so much open space next to Mickey. Sigh. Why can't it be perfect. 

If I hadn't been in sucha  hurry on my way off of Space I would have said something to the CM there. It was absolute bull and I was seeing stars (not the ones that were part of the ride) the entire time. Does nobody think about others anymore?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

My photography teacher always said a photo is better when the subject isn't perfectly centered. It makes it more interesting. But I am that way too. It's a little bit of OCD I think, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Love it all so far.


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> My photography teacher always said a photo is better when the subject isn't perfectly centered. It makes it more interesting. But I am that way too. It's a little bit of OCD I think, lol.



It depends on the photo. Normally I would agree with your photography teacher and I usually try to frame my shots veering more one direction than another. But for one like that I would prefer it dead centered. I guess I should just be thankful I didn't cut off Minnie's dress. But I was really trying to take that photo as fast as I possibly could!



kaoden39 said:


> Love it all so far.



Glad you're enjoying it, Michele!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> It depends on the photo. Normally I would agree with your photography teacher and I usually try to frame my shots veering more one direction than another. But for one like that I would prefer it dead centered. I guess I should just be thankful I didn't cut off Minnie's dress. But I was really trying to take that photo as fast as I possibly could!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it, Michele!



You know me, I am always thrilled by your trip reports.


----------



## daisy_77

I am enjoying your report. 

I would have been upset too if some morons were taking flash photos in my face on a dark ride at DL. Ugh.  hehe you gave the camera the bird 

Looking forward to more!


----------



## tdashgirl

about those SM guys. 

Enjoying the rest


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> You know me, I am always thrilled by your trip reports.







daisy_77 said:


> I am enjoying your report.
> 
> I would have been upset too if some morons were taking flash photos in my face on a dark ride at DL. Ugh.  hehe you gave the camera the bird
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Darn tootin' I did! Along with a couple of ugly faces. I hope I ruined every single one of their stupid photos.



tdashgirl said:


> about those SM guys.
> 
> Enjoying the rest





Thanks for reading, everyone! Tomorrow's update should be a fun one.

Billy!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks to Laurie I can stop driving myself crazy trying to remember who I saw throughout the day. I may have to rely on her a few more times, lol. But tomorrow I can go back and edit in the ladies who I completely spaced on their names: Tracey/QueenDoOver and her friend, Carrie!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Thanks to Laurie I can stop driving myself crazy trying to remember who I saw throughout the day. I may have to rely on her a few more times, lol. But tomorrow I can go back and edit in the ladies who I completely spaced on their names: Tracey/QueenDoOver and her friend, Carrie!



Very cool!!


----------



## FHS_chick_2005

hey Jazz! cant wait to read more! I love the Mickey and Minnie picture.. i didnt even notice how it wasnt dead center till you said something!


----------



## kaoden39

FHS_chick_2005 said:


> hey Jazz! cant wait to read more! I love the Mickey and Minnie picture.. i didnt even notice how it wasnt dead center till you said something!



Too funny neither did I.


----------



## FHS_chick_2005

kaoden39 said:


> Too funny neither did I.



I went back and looked!


----------



## kaoden39

FHS_chick_2005 said:


> I went back and looked!



I didn't.  I figured I liked it and that was all I needed to know.


----------



## Belle Ella

Haha, sometimes I am my own worst enemy. See you all on the other side of tomorrow!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Belle Ella said:


> Is it wrong that I'm super nitpicky , even about the photo with just Mickey and Minnie alone? I hate the way I framed them. The edge is way too close to Minnie's dress with so much open space next to Mickey. Sigh. Why can't it be perfect.



On the bright side of it their faces are bang on dead center. Isn't it funny how we are all so overly critical of our own work?

 I bet Jazz has 100s of photos that she deemed unworthy that others would love to have been able to shoot. I bet there are others around here that do too.


----------



## FHS_chick_2005

TheColtonsMom said:


> On the bright side of it their faces are bang on dead center. Isn't it funny how we are all so overly critical of our own work?
> 
> I bet Jazz has 100s of photos that she deemed unworthy that others would love to have been able to shoot. I bet there are others around here that do too.



I agree! I love her photos! I bet your right tho! I bet she has so many she isnt going to share because something isnt right on it! 

we still love you perfectionist!!  and your photos even if you dont think they are perfect!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Why, thank you!

And I will fully admit that I probably toss out about half of the photos I take. A lot just aren't worth keeping/editing.


----------



## Belle Ella

At this point time was a ticking and it was getting closer and closer to the designated time to meet up at the Golden Horseshoe to catch the Billy Hill and the Hillbillies show and I watched (or as it has come to be known now, Diva stallked) as the small group of Divas I had been semi-keeping an eye on headed in the general direction of Frontierland. I was still too shy to say anything and I kept my distance, looking interested in a few other things like the petrified tree as I followed (this really does make me sound like a stalker, doesn't it?). I ended up hanging out by a bench just across the way from the Golden Horseshoe's entrance as I watched the group of ladies in pink shirts grow and grow and grow as small groups and individuals popped up and before long they all made their way inside and I was left debating with myself: should I go in and join the group or should I keep doing whatever it is that I was doing before? I had literally just decided that I was too shy to go in by myself without a buffer or something and was standing up to go off on my merry way when I turned to look behind me and saw Michelle/Zoemakes5 walking my way, my savior! She didn't end up staying to wait for the show (although I think she was back by the time it started), but she did walk in with me so I didn't have to go it alone, and boy am I glad she showed up when she did otherwise the following turn of events might never have happened!

It was a pretty decent sized group inside the Golden Horseshoe waiting for the Billies. A few were off getting their food when I showed up but I did get some pretty quick introductions with everyone there. Let's see if I can remember who: Trudi/VintageDisneyRules, Sarah/MotoXPrincess99, Jodi/JodiLuvsDisney, Jen/MrsPinup, Debra/jordansmomma, Vicki/bsblgrl23, and Rochelle/eatmypixiedust. See what I mean? A lot of new faces and names to try and remember and there were still plenty more Divas to meet still. To top it all off, I'm probably forgetting one or two of the ladies who were there for Billy Hill and I just don't even know it. It was so much fun to chit chat with everyone before the show started and to watch a giant slice of cake go before our eyes as everyone had a little to share. It really makes me wonder how large of a cake you need to have in order to get a single slice so big! But I was very excited when the show finally got to a start. As much as I love catching the Billies, I don't make it as often as I would like and today was a show like no other. First of all, there was a new Billy (to me) that I had never seen before! Just so I don't have to fight over him quite as much with a couple of the other ladies I'll go out on a limb and say he's my new favorite. Maybe you'll see why ...































​
Well, the highlight of the show had to be as they brought out all of the fiddles. First you had Billy with fiddle number 1, followed by Billy with fiddle number 2, and then finally Billy with fiddle number 3! Well, of course 4 fiddles is better than 3 but they needed somebody to stay on the bass so somebody had to be pulled from the audience. I was with everyone else, following Billy as he walked through the crowd to find their newest member, sighing with relief as he starts to walk past us and then I just about died when he spun around and pointed directly at me! It looks like he noticed all the attention I was paying him with my camera. I knew that thing would get me into trouble one day! This kind of thing just isn't supposed to happen to me. At that point I should have pinched myself to see if I was dreaming, but all I remember after that was handing my camera off to someone and moseyed on up to the stage where I got to "play" a mini fiddle! I bet you didn't know I had that secret talent, did you? Yeah well, neither did I. I was definitely the show-stopper. Quite literally, haha.







​
And what did I get for my efforts? A package of grated parmesan cheese! I shall treasure it for always. When was the last time you walked away with a free souvenir from Disneyland?







​
Needless to say, this was a performance I am not likely to soon forget. And just because I am a good sport, I shall link you to the video that Sarah/MotoXPrincess99 was gracious enough to post on YouTube: Jessica - The Newest Billy!

... to be continued ...​


----------



## kaoden39

Oh wow that is so cute!!  I need to watch the video now.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

We just all watched the video and while your preformance alone was enough to make me laugh... here is your Coltonism for the day.

He came in to watch it when I told him one of our friends from the DIS got to be in a show at DL. (We sadly missed the Billies on our trip so much to do!).

So as the video began he looked at the screen and said "Which one is the friend?" 

What a cool experience and you are right you will likely never forget it...It was probably your Karma for acting shy...Now you were the center of attention....Oh the wonderful balance of it all!


----------



## Belle Ella

Hehe, what a cute kid.

And I never thought about it that way. Ah, cosmic karma. What a wonderful friend.


----------



## BillyFan

What a great video! I'm sorry I missed your live performance.  And don't worry.  I'll keep my Billy, and you can have yours.  Sound good?


----------



## Belle Ella

Sounds good to me!! I've never been good at sharing anyway. I must have failed Kindergarten.


----------



## Sherry E

The light fixtures in Pioneer Mercantile are reminiscent of the lights in Storytellers Cafe - complete with woodland creatures and all!  I love those!

I love love love Mickey and Minnie's Mardi Gras outfits!  Previously I had only seen Goofy's outfit and Donald's outfit in Bret's TR.  Actually, I think I like all the Mardi Gras stuff I've seen.  

I've heard about that cake at the Golden Horseshoe - it's the Mile High Cake, right?  I've wanted to try it (after I saw a photo) and when I stepped into the Golden Horseshoe in December, I longingly looked over at the lines for the food to see if I could catch a glimpse of cake.  I don't mind doing stuff solo, but sitting there by myself while eating a giant piece of chocolate cake wasn't going to happen!

I would have been mortified if I had been called onstage to do anything, so I admire you for that!!  When they Billy's beckon, you must answer the call!

I do like Kraft Parmesan Cheese, though, so maybe I could have been talked into it!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I loved the video. So funny.  

I would probably have been the same way about introducing myself to a bunch of new people. I am too shy to just walk up to that many people I don't know.


----------



## tdashgirl

How funny that so many of us can relate to you!  I would have been totally nervous about approaching that big ol' Divas group too!  And to get on the stage with the Billy's ... oh my.  You go Jess, you rock!


----------



## toocherie

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I loved the video. So funny.
> 
> I would probably have been the same way about introducing myself to a bunch of new people. I am too shy to just walk up to that many people I don't know.





tdashgirl said:


> How funny that so many of us can relate to you!  I would have been totally nervous about approaching that big ol' Divas group too!  And to get on the stage with the Billy's ... oh my.  You go Jess, you rock!



You guys!  Don't be afraid of us--Divas don't bite (well, not very hard at least).


----------



## tdashgirl

toocherie said:


> You guys!  Don't be afraid of us--Divas don't bite (well, not very hard at least).


Ha!  Not afraid - just the whole shy-nervous-don't-know-you-in-person-thang.


----------



## kaoden39

tdashgirl said:


> Ha!  Not afraid - just the whole shy-nervous-don't-know-you-in-person-thang.



That's me.

And I am going to start calling her Jessica the Fearless!!


----------



## Belle Ella

toocherie said:


> You guys!  Don't be afraid of us--Divas don't bite (well, not very hard at least).



I like to think I got better as the weekend went along! For some reason that initial jumping in thing was not working for me. It was fun to let loose afterward.



tdashgirl said:


> How funny that so many of us can relate to you!  I would have been totally nervous about approaching that big ol' Divas group too!  And to get on the stage with the Billy's ... oh my.  You go Jess, you rock!



I rock with a fiddle! And I got an encore, just you wait 

But the Divas aren't anything to be afraid of. Even with this TR I don't think I can begin to cover how awesome a time I had with everyone. I am definitely glad I was talked into going again. Best decision, ever.



kaoden39 said:


> And I am going to start calling her Jessica the Fearless!!



So long as it still entitle me to being a Rescue Ranger!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I loved the video. So funny.
> 
> I would probably have been the same way about introducing myself to a bunch of new people. I am too shy to just walk up to that many people I don't know.



Haha, I love the fact that he said I was going to end up on YouTube, and I did!

I'm a very shy individual by nature and I keep to myself a lot. Breaking out of that shell for a weekend once I got the ball rolling was just so freeing. And next year I wont have to go through that again. At least I sure hope not!!



Sherry E said:


> The light fixtures in Pioneer Mercantile are reminiscent of the lights in Storytellers Cafe - complete with woodland creatures and all!  I love those!
> 
> I love love love Mickey and Minnie's Mardi Gras outfits!  Previously I had only seen Goofy's outfit and Donald's outfit in Bret's TR.  Actually, I think I like all the Mardi Gras stuff I've seen.
> 
> I've heard about that cake at the Golden Horseshoe - it's the Mile High Cake, right?  I've wanted to try it (after I saw a photo) and when I stepped into the Golden Horseshoe in December, I longingly looked over at the lines for the food to see if I could catch a glimpse of cake.  I don't mind doing stuff solo, but sitting there by myself while eating a giant piece of chocolate cake wasn't going to happen!
> 
> I would have been mortified if I had been called onstage to do anything, so I admire you for that!!  When they Billy's beckon, you must answer the call!
> 
> I do like Kraft Parmesan Cheese, though, so maybe I could have been talked into it!



Although I've never been inside Storytellers that was pretty much what I was thinking when I was taking the photos and if I had seen them (being the photos) and had to guess where they had come from I definitely would have picked Storytellers over Pioneer Mercantile in a heartbeat!

I definitely loved every bit of the Mardi Gras stuff. I only wish I had gone back to get photos with a couple of the other characters but I was very happy that the only photo that I ended up with over the course of the weekend was with Minnie and Mickey. They looked so royal! But Goofy's jester outfit was far too cute!! It totally reminded me of one our Scavvy Hunt teams, The Hollywood Court Jesters. It would have been so fun to see them with their costumes in a photo with Goofy.

And yeah, I believe it was the Mile High Cake. I can't imagine anyone eating a slice of it on their own. We had a large group at our table sharing it and it didn't disappear nearly as quickly as I thought it would have. Some of the ladies had photos of the slice -- it's ginormous!! I had to pass on it though, as much as I would have loved a bite. I don't think chocolate cake would have been the best thing for me, lol. And it's a good thing too because I was up onstage not long afterward. That could have been a nightmare.

I shall always treasure my Parmesan cheese. It was just a shame the one I got while up on stage wasn't signed. Silly Billy.


----------



## kaoden39

How about Jessica the Fearless Rescue Ranger?


----------



## Belle Ella

I could go for that.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I'm a very shy individual by nature and I keep to myself a lot. Breaking out of that shell for a weekend once I got the ball rolling was just so freeing. And next year I wont have to go through that again. At least I sure hope not!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I've never been inside Storytellers that was pretty much what I was thinking when I was taking the photos and if I had seen them (being the photos) and had to guess where they had come from I definitely would have picked Storytellers over Pioneer Mercantile in a heartbeat!
> 
> I definitely loved every bit of the Mardi Gras stuff. I only wish I had gone back to get photos with a couple of the other characters but I was very happy that the only photo that I ended up with over the course of the weekend was with Minnie and Mickey. They looked so royal! But Goofy's jester outfit was far too cute!! It totally reminded me of one our Scavvy Hunt teams, The Hollywood Court Jesters. It would have been so fun to see them with their costumes in a photo with Goofy.
> 
> And yeah, I believe it was the Mile High Cake. I can't imagine anyone eating a slice of it on their own. We had a large group at our table sharing it and it didn't disappear nearly as quickly as I thought it would have. Some of the ladies had photos of the slice -- it's ginormous!! I had to pass on it though, as much as I would have loved a bite. I don't think chocolate cake would have been the best thing for me, lol. And it's a good thing too because I was up onstage not long afterward. That could have been a nightmare.
> 
> I shall always treasure my Parmesan cheese. It was just a shame the one I got while up on stage wasn't signed. Silly Billy.




I meant to say before that I probably would have lurked around for a while before approaching the Divas as well!  It has absolutely nothing to do with them.  (Or...it's not _YOU_, it's _ME_, as folks say, except this time it's the truth!)  They could be the most wonderful group of ladies in the world - and I'm sure they are - but I am just the sort of person who is uncomfortable in large groups of people in the beginning, especially brand new people.  I am also always conscious of my friends feeling uncomfortable/awkward if I bring them to a party full of people they don't know or something.  I know that awkward feeling.  



Here is a photo of the Storytellers Cafe lights:







So these lights are certainly not carbon copies of the Pioneer Mercantile lights, but they are very Mercantile-esque, wouldn't you say?  It's as if they had all been crafted in the same woodsy/earthy/rustic light fixture department of DLR!

Oh, I saw the photo of your hair with the teal - very cute!  It looks great.  Your hair looks like it has grown so much since the last time you mentioned getting it cut (which was not too long before your DLR trip in September, was it??), or maybe that's because it's straight.


Anyway, looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Cute video, Jessica.  Glad they taped it!


----------



## kaoden39

I finally just watched the video.

"you have inspired me.....to practice."


Thank you I needed a laugh today and you helped me out.  I knew I saved it for a reason.


----------



## BillyFan




----------



## Briarrose1306

I have to tell you that I have been reading through all your TR (and I do mean all, from F&F EA to the DIS Divas trip) and I have to say that I'm slightly more excited for your next installment than I am for my own trip right now!  Although that could be due to the fact that I'm still almost two months out from my trip.  I've looked over the threads and seen Duffy, but never thought he was cute until I saw him in your TR.  It has inspired me to take Aurora-Bear to the park on my next visit.  I just wanted to say thanks for sharing your adventures and I hope you update soon!


----------



## sierranevada




----------



## Belle Ella

I don't mean to ignore my TR so much. I've been in a stressful spot the past few days with family drama and school drama. Hopefully I can get started on editing some more photos and continue tomorrow or Monday!



Briarrose1306 said:


> I have to tell you that I have been reading through all your TR (and I do mean all, from F&F EA to the DIS Divas trip) and I have to say that I'm slightly more excited for your next installment than I am for my own trip right now!  Although that could be due to the fact that I'm still almost two months out from my trip.  I've looked over the threads and seen Duffy, but never thought he was cute until I saw him in your TR.  It has inspired me to take Aurora-Bear to the park on my next visit.  I just wanted to say thanks for sharing your adventures and I hope you update soon!



 I'm glad that you have been enjoying them as they have evolved over the years I've been taking them (I love being able to see that!). But I think I know what you mean about being more excited about a TR than your upcoming trip. Sometimes the counting down and the waiting is just not really all that exciting, even as you're planning. But then the real excitement will kick in and you'll be totally ready for it!! Enjoy taking Aurora-Bear! She'll love it!



BillyFan said:


>



I knows, I knows!



kaoden39 said:


> I finally just watched the video.
> 
> "you have inspired me.....to practice."
> 
> Thank you I needed a laugh today and you helped me out.  I knew I saved it for a reason.



I've watched it a few times when I needed a real pick me up! It definitely does the trick.



Halloweenqueen said:


> Cute video, Jessica.  Glad they taped it!



Haha, I didn't even know they had. I knew there were cameras but I thought they were just taking pictures. Even when he said "Pictures! You're going to end up on YouTube!" I don't think it really clicked in my head. And alas, I have.


----------



## kaoden39

You're a star Jessica the Fearless Rescue Ranger!!


----------



## tinkermell

Jess! Cute video!!  I'm sad I missed the live performance! 

As a Diva of 4 years and counting, I hope I am not scary to anyone! LOL! 

If any of you are lurking and considering joining us next year, PLEASE DO!!  We really do have a lot of fun.


----------



## smile4stamps

Jess!  I love your trip reports!  I love your photos.  I don't do anything to my photos before I post them.  There are a bunch I never add to my trip report but the ones I do post don't involve any extra steps... If I had to edit I would never get an update posted!


The shy factor about joining the DisDivas is why I didn't make plans to go on the last trip.  I am really regretting it now but I can't go back in time to join in.

Hopefully everything will work out and I can go next year.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ya know.......I believe you had a 4 day headstart on this trip report........  ...........I got mine done......so now I'm ready to read the rest of yours!!


----------



## Belle Ella

This thread needs some love, haha.

I took a bit of a break from my TR for personal reasons but I think it's time to dig her up and get to work on her again if anyone is interested. I've got some more reporting to do and to look forward to!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> This thread needs some love, haha.
> 
> I took a bit of a break from my TR for personal reasons but I think it's time to dig her up and get to work on her again if anyone is interested. I've got some more reporting to do and to look forward to!




Yay!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Of course I am interested!


----------



## Belle Ella

I can always count on the two of you, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I can always count on the two of you, lol.




Well, of course!!


----------



## tdashgirl




----------



## sierranevada

I'm here!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

I am still hanging around.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, now I'll have to, huh? I may not be able to get to anything until tomorrow. I've got some siggies I'd like to get out of the way and I need to figure out where I left off, haha.


----------



## smile4stamps

Wo-Hoo!!! I've been waiting for the return!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I really don't know how the day could have gotten any better by this point. Getting up on stage with the Hillbillies is easily one of my top memories at Disneyland. But the day didn't end there, not at all. By the time the show was over we took our large group over to do some more shopping at Davy Crockett's Pioneer Mercantile. The big hit for everyone seemed to be the leather bracelets. I was trying not to spend too much money so I busied myself with my camera as always.











​
It wasn't long before we got a second dose of live entertainment. Farley the fiddle player popped up on the deck of Pioneer Mercantile and I wish I could remember quite how we got to the point, but we (myself and the rest of the Divas) ended up doing the hokey pokey, with Farley leading the way. You know, _"put your left foot in, put your left foot out, put your left foot in and you shake it all about"_. The hokey pokey. At Disneyland. Now how often do you see that? Well, I suppose if you actually want to see it I can share the video with you. Once again Sarah/MotoXPrincess99 captured the moment on video and shared it on YouTube: DIS Divas do the Hokey Pokey. It was a lot of fun, it was, although I have learned that (a) it's hard to take photos and 'dance' at the same time and (b) I'm horrible at it.

We ended up getting a group photo with Farley (who really is excellent and you should try and see him play while you're there) and somebody let it slip that I was now a famous fiddle player myself. I ended up giving an encore of sorts, at least this time I had help!







​
Talk about 2 fun and memorable experiences and the day was barely half over! I went into this trip needing a bit of a distraction and an escape and I'd already gotten more than I had asked for, all in the best way of course.

It was around this time we all split up again. If memory serves me correctly a few of the other Divas were going over to California Adventure to try and squeeze in an Aladdin showing. I opted to stay at Disneyland for a while longer. I wanted to get some rides in before spending some time in Downtown Disney. There would be an unofficial Vinylmation trading event going on later that afternoon at D-Street and I was ready with a few traders packed away in my camera bag. But before that I did squeeze a few rides in and I sat in to watch Billy Hill and the Hillbillies once more. The problem with getting called up on stage (in my mind) was that I didn't get as many photos as I would have liked. So once again, I present you with Billy Hill and the Hillbillies!































​
I did make it down to D-Street after that to get my trade on. It was a pretty darn successful endeavor. I managed to finish off the entire set that I was working on and I got a couple more trades that I wanted as well, all the while conversing with the others that were trading there. I even ran into a couple other Divas while I was there.

Eventually I had to make my way over to California Adventure as well for dinner with Laurie/DizNee Luver, Michelle/Zoemakes5, and Vicki/bsblgrl23 at Ariel's Grotto before watching World of Color. Laurie and I were the first to get there and we spent a little time talking before we checked in for our meal. I ended up ordering the tri-tip and I loved every bite of it! I almost skipped over the desserts though as we don't always get along. But I did eat some of the fruit on the plate. We were a little surprised after we finished our meal that people were already let into the viewing area for World of Color but we made do. Michelle, Vicki and I went on without Laurie who would meet up with us and tried to find a place where we'd like to view the show from. Eventually I got a text from Laurie so I could show her where we were (not to mention I had her fast pass). There was a small miscommunication and I ended up walking all the way back to Ariel's Grotto while she went to the entrance of the preferred dining section. We literally walked right past one another! But eventually we corrected the mistake and I was able to give her her fast pass and we met back up with Michelle and Vicki. We ended up viewing the show from the back where they have reserved benches for handicapped viewing as Michelle had picked up a GAC earlier in the day due to some back issues she was having. It ended up working best for us as Laurie was the only tall one in the group and the rest of us may not have been able to see otherwise.

Sadly we did have a small bit of trouble with a woman sitting on a bench in front of us. She kept standing up which you aren't supposed to do if you're on the benches. Even after a CM telling her over and over and over again to sit down she kept standing right back up the moment he was out of range. Oh, don't you just love some people. But on to the show! Here are some of a photos I ended up taking:



























​
It wasn't long after World of Color that I decided to call it a night. It had been a long day and I was tired. I ended up making my way back to my car with Vicki and Michelle. We would drop Vicki off at the hotel she was staying and and Michelle was going to help me get back to the Carousel where I would be rooming with her and Laurie. And that was the end of my first day with the Divas!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay!  I love your pictures.


----------



## smile4stamps

So Happy to have you back here!  I love the Hokey Pokey!!  So fun that you guys got to do that!

The Billy Hill & the Hillbillies is on my MUST do for June!  I think I will have enough time 

I am doing the Preferred Viewing for WoC in June as well.  I hope we get a good spot!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Wow 2 fiddling engagements in one day...maybe it is a sign and you need to start those fiddle lessons...maybe someday you can be one of the Hilllbillies for real


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo.....back to the report!!!!!  I forgot about that annoying lady who HAD to sit on a bench.....lol  I just needed a long cattle prod to poke her with everytime she got up.........   or maybe a taser....... 

Great pics!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo.....back to the report!!!!!  I forgot about that annoying lady who HAD to sit on a bench.....lol  I just needed a long cattle prod to poke her with everytime she got up.........   or maybe a taser.......
> 
> Great pics!!



Man, oh man, how nice that would have been, huh? I completely lost count of how many times she was told to sit back down. It was so frustrating. But WOC was just as amazing as always though.

It's taken me long enough to get back to business here, huh?



TheColtonsMom said:


> Wow 2 fiddling engagements in one day...maybe it is a sign and you need to start those fiddle lessons...maybe someday you can be one of the Hilllbillies for real



Maybe life was trying to tell me something, huh? I've been wasting away a natural born talent!! I don't think I'd pass for a good Hillbilly though. I doubt I could rock the overalls like they do.



smile4stamps said:


> So Happy to have you back here!  I love the Hokey Pokey!!  So fun that you guys got to do that!
> 
> The Billy Hill & the Hillbillies is on my MUST do for June!  I think I will have enough time
> 
> I am doing the Preferred Viewing for WoC in June as well.  I hope we get a good spot!



 Thanks Paula! You definitely should take a moment to stop by the Golden Horseshoe in June. Although they also perform a little set out in front of the Pioneer Mercantile where we saw Farley. I'll have to double check with Tina on the time. She would know.



kaoden39 said:


> Yay!  I love your pictures.



Thank you, Michele!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I hadn't realized that you posted over the weekend, but I am here and caught up! 

Doing the Hokey Pokey in Disneyland sounds like an awesome time! Glad you had so much fun.

I had the tri-tip when we did the Ariel's Grotto WOC meal, and I loved it as well. So yummy.

Looks like you had a great spot for WOC. Too bad there is always that one person that likes to ruin it for others. Loved the photos you got from it though!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm starting to think I'll only get 1 update a month!! At least that's the pace I'm on these days. I had my finals this week though so what turned into a busier semester than I anticipated is now over and I can gt back to work. To top it all off I am officially in the double digit countdown for September's birthday/Half Marathon Weekend celebration!


----------



## Belle Ella

Friday, Day 1, had been a pretty long day for me seeing as it started with the long and boring solo drive so I ended up sleeping in a little late the next morning, although "late" for me is still about 7a. I can't remember the last time I slept much later than that. So I was ready to start Day 2 off in a chipper mood. Laurie had already gone when I woke up as she had some breakfast plans at Carnation Cafe with a few of the other Divas. I was hoping to be ready to hit the park in time for a group ride on Pirates and of course it was the day of the big Scavenger Hunt! I wont lie, I was more excited for that than *anything* else over the weekend. I've always wanted to take part in a Disneyland scavenger hunt. It was also the day to don our wonderful group shirts (or purple if you didn't get one) that Mel (tinkermell) made. They were absolutely fabulous! I didn't really get a good photo there that really showed my shirt off, but here are a couple that I took at home so you can see what a wonderful job she did:

*Front




Back


*​
I absolutely loved the bling! It made the shirt really pop and we got so many comments throughout the day on our shirts. It was pretty awesome.

I wasn't anticipating it to be as warm a day as it was already shaping up to be when I packed. I was very thankful that I had added some cropped yoga pants as I had originally intended on doing some running while I was there. But because I'm me, I forgot my tennis shoes! Sorry, but I'm not running in my Converse. But I got use out of them anyway, and I think I would have completely overheated if I had been stuck in jeans all day long. So then it was time to hit the Park!

Our group ride on Pirates wasn't that big, only about 7 of us showed up: Sarah (MotoXPrincess99), Jen (MrsPinUp), Laurie (DizNee Luver), Trudi (VintageDisneyRules), Vicki (bsblgrl23), Marie (YourMaire83), Jodi (JodiLuvsDisney), and myself. But a group of Divas it was nonetheless! After the ride we ended up taking some group shots over by the Court of Angels while it wasn't in use for the Mardi Gras weekend celebrations. We even got an honorary Diva in the form of a CM who was walking down the stairs at some time while we were taking our photos. He was wearing purple and fit right in so he posed for a photo with us. What can I say, we're a popular group of ladies! There were so many cameras going around and I never seemed to get mine into the mix (although I did end up with a blurry solo shot) so I don't have any photographic proof myself, but here are a couple of links to the photos that Laurie posted in her TR:

Group photo - Court of Angels

Group photo with our honorary Diva



​
I very much wish I could remember what happened next, but this is my problem when I don't have my camera: I forget everything! So we'll just fast forward a few hours, assume I had lots of fun, and pick right buck up with everyone meeting for lunch at Plaza Inn our first gathering spot before our group photo in front of the Castle and then the kick off for the Scavenger Hunt over by the Plaza Gardens. Here's a quick photo of me after pulling out my tiara and then a couple of links to photos from Laurie's (DizNee Luver) TR again, as I don't have any of them myself:





Group photo - Castle​
So ... the Scavenger Hunt! Where do I begin? I really have no idea other than to say it was so much fun I wish I could one every time I go. Then again, they aren't always for the faint of heart, especially on a very hot day. Our team consisted of myself, Laurie (DizNee Luver), and Michelle (Zoemakes5) and one more member who never made it because she was sick. We had dubbed ourselves the "Paparazzi Princesses" on account of the love a few of us have for stalking Disneyland with our cameras and I was in charge of making our press passes. I'll share a photo sample of mine straight out of Photoshop without the backing and such. Laurie brought us some light up wands and jewelry along with a feather boa we decided against wearing. The hunt itself was pretty tough, especially the scrambler puzzle that Laurie had taken over (and she did an outstanding job), Michelle kept an eye out for lamp posts that we had to identify from a photograph, and I was in charge of identifying the photographs of different signs throughout the park from a photo and finishing a portion of the text that was blocked out. Kind of my area since I love photographing all of the signs and only one or two I had never taken a photo of myself before, I ended up finishing a lot of them from memory. We all pitched in when it came to the trivia however. Unfortunately the day, the heat, and some other stuff caught up with Laurie (DizNee Luver) and she had to drop out during the last hour or so of the Hunt so it was up to Michelle (Zoemakes5) and myself to finish. And finish we did! I thought we did pretty darn good and we finished as much as we could before the 5p turn in time! I have one photo from the hunt, which was one of our challenges!

Our Scavenger Hunt team - the "Paparazzi Princesses"
Laurie (DizNee Luver), myself, and Michelle (Zoemakes5) with the Press Passes I made







​
After turning in our hunt packages it was time to wait while the SH Committee tallied the results. There would be an announcement on the winner and the most creative team for their name/costume. And guess what? We placed *second* in the hunt! I think that's pretty darn respectable considering we started out down 1 member and ended up down another by the end of it. We each got a nifty little prize pack that Trudi had made filled with some goodies: a $10 Disney gift card, glow stick bracelets, a Princess pen, memo pad, and small bottle of lotion. Awesome swag! The SH Committee did an amazing job, and I get to officially say that I get to do my part in planning next year's Scavenger Hunt! Let's just say I'm super excited.

Following the hunt I ended up leaving the Park for a few hours to take care of some personal matters. I thought I was just going to head back to the hotel afterward and call it a night while many of the group went to watch Fantasmic with their premium viewing seats (which I loved when I got to do it last September). But on my drive back to Anaheim I decided I really needed to go back to the park for a little while. So I texted some of the Divas and ended up meeting up with them in Fantasyland for a ride on Pinocchio. Or should I say an almost ride on Pinocchio. The ride broke down not long after we jumped in line! Talking with everyone it turned out Fantasmic ended up getting canceled and instead got Priority Seating for the fireworks. We ended up making the rounds of a few different rides before officially calling it a night just before closing!

A very fun and successful day, despite my lack of photographic evidence.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm impressed you remember as much as you do......I HAVE to write stuff down & then report back quickly after the trip.....my mind is going as I age.....lol

You & Michelle did a fabulous job on the hunt......I pretty much had my head in the puzzles as we moved from place to place.  I was so glad I got those both done!!!  I was proud of both of you for taking 2nd place!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I feel like I forgot so much, but I guess I did remember a bit, huh? Then again, I cheated and dipped into your TR for a couple of refreshers. I usually can't remember squat without photos. But once I remember something a few of the bits and pieces start falling back into place. I usually just remember the basics. The colored shirts for some reason are helping me remember what I did which day, funny as that sounds!

I attribute the win to us getting a lot accomplished before you had to go relax  We made a pretty darn good team.


----------



## smile4stamps

Wo-Hoo for the update!!

I am the same way!  Without pictures I had no clue what happened on my trips!


----------



## Belle Ella

It's kind of funny, isn't it? I know I leave with so many fun memories, but I can never sit down and remember all of them at once. Of course, in a couple of hours I'll kick myself when I remember something awesome that happened that I forgot to inlcude in my post, lol.


----------



## JH87

The scavenger hunt sounds pretty fun! I am also the same way with remembering things much better when I have pictures of it. I can have one photo of some random day and just looking at the picture can make me remember a whole series of events in that day.
Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Great update Jessica! The scavenger hunt looks like it was a lot of fun, and I love the shirt!


----------



## tdashgirl

Caught up!   OK, you weren't kidding about the shirt   LOVE the bling.


----------



## Belle Ella

tdashgirl said:


> Caught up!   OK, you weren't kidding about the shirt   LOVE the bling.



I just cannot give enough props to Mel who made the shirts. They were (and still are) _*totally awesome*_! Glad you're all caught up. Crazy as this sounds, guess who's working on a new update less than one month after her last?!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Great update Jessica! The scavenger hunt looks like it was a lot of fun, and I love the shirt!



I loved the Scavvy Hunt. So, so, so much fun!



JH87 said:


> The scavenger hunt sounds pretty fun! I am also the same way with remembering things much better when I have pictures of it. I can have one photo of some random day and just looking at the picture can make me remember a whole series of events in that day.
> Looking forward to the next update!



And that is probably the biggest reason of all why I take my camera and feel so lost without it. Well, that and just my love for taking photos at Disneyland. After a few instances of leaving the camera behind I just felt so bare without it. And then so are my memories half of the time.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Between Friday and Saturday I had already bypassed my awesome Disney fun quota but it was only Day 3 so I still had _at least_ another 24 hours before I had to go home on Monday (the question was simply when on Monday I would leave). It turned out to be a somewhat lazy morning for me. I was going off on my own for a bit as many of the Divas headed off to Comapany D, the CM store, with our resident Diva CM Jill (4fosterskid). I'm kicking myself for not tagging along, but I really shouldn't have spent the money. But man that would have been fun! Instead I took my sweet time getting over to the Park at some point in the morning and decided that I wanted a Mickey pancake for breakfast so I headed straight for the River Belle Terrace.











​
I'm normally not a breakfast kind of girl, but that pancake really hit the spot! Afterward I decided it was the perfect kind of morning to do some photo scavenging, and after Saturday's actual Scavenger Hunt and the lamp post challenges I was inspired to start taking my own photos of different light fixtures and lamp posts and what not. I was already at the cross section between Frontierland, New Orleans Square and Adventureland so that was where I got started. Can you recognize any of these?









































And a couple of non-lightting related photos ...







​
So I honestly didn't get very far and really only stuck to one spot to get those photos, but considering how many different light posts and what not found in each land, and each shop, I don't think I expected to make it very far before I got the urge to get at least one ride in for the morning. So my first ride of the day was .... 

Pirates of the Caribbean!!



​
And I had my camera in hand! As it turns out that seemed to prompt a little attention before the boats launched as the CM looked directly at me while saying "No flash pictures," and someone else in the boat made a comment on it as well. Luckily for them, I don't take flash photos and I told them as such. I was rewarded with an odd look but shrugged and got my camera ready for my non disturbing on ride photography. Of course it was just my luck that someone _else_ on our boat ended up using flash. Oh, joy.











​
I'm so picky, I only saved those photos from the ride despite taking many more. But now I was in ride mode so I decided to head over to BTMRR next for some more thrills.







​
Now, here's my rule of thumb: when in Frontierland, do as ... Frontierlanders would do and go check out the Hillbillies!! I happened to walk by while they were out in front of Pioneer Mercantile and I just had to stop and watch for a little bit.



​
But that wasn't nearly enough Hillbilly for my taste so I decided, why not head over to the Golden Horseshoe and wait for an encore? I did start off with a couple more lighting photos.





Can you count the jewels in the horseshoe above the stage? That was one of the trivia questions from the Scavenger Hunt.







​


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, I see I'm getting views but no comments, lol. How did my TR get so lonely lately?  I tease, I tease.


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

I am totally enjoying reading your TR.  I usually do not write to much.  I seem to, for what ever reason, have lots of time today for responding to posts.  

Just to note I love all the pictures of you vella collection.  Some are just to cute for words.  But glad it is you and not me-- I know I would spend way to much.  My motto is "Have Credit Card will charge"  .

ok bye bye for now


----------



## Belle Ella

Happy 2 B Me said:


> I am totally enjoying reading your TR.  I usually do not write to much.  I seem to, for what ever reason, have lots of time today for responding to posts.
> 
> Just to note I love all the pictures of you vella collection.  Some are just to cute for words.  But glad it is you and not me-- I know I would spend way to much.  My motto is "*Have Credit Card will charge*"  .
> 
> ok bye bye for now



Oh man, do I know that one! I have to leave mine hidden so I don't use them. I actually hid them so well I had no idea where I put them until I was doing some massive cleaning on Friday and I found them, haha. I'm trying to be good and not buying anything unless I have the cash for it. The problem there is that I don't end up saving as much as I would like.

I'm a work in progress.

 for dropping in and saying hi!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I thought I stopped by on your TR. I like all the light textures and lamp posts that you have taken during the Diva Trip.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Your trip report is really good!! I love the Dis Diva shirt.


----------



## tdashgirl




----------



## JH87

Yay an update  
How annoying a about the other person using flash on POTC!!
I havent had a Mickey pancake in ages! After reading your latest post I think I will make sure to get one next time I'm in DLR!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Great update Jessica! Love all the light photos!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thank you _*Andrea*_! Pretty short one I know. I just realized I'm coming up on the last of the photos I took during the trip. Maybe I can even finish this TR this week, but that's so sad. I wish I had more photos. I had fun photographing the lights though. There are so stinking many! It's a task I could never finish completely.

_*Jillian*_, it figures doesn't it? And the person was at the back of the boat so I couldn't discreetly ask them to stop using flash or something. So I get looked at as the bad guy from the get-go when I'm not the little devil using flash. I was being a perfect  Sigh. Just once I would love to go through POTC without a _single_ flash going off. What do you think the chances are of that ever happening?

Hey, I think I want to make myself a Mickey pancake now.

Hi _*Tania*_! 

Thank you *WDWJonasGirl*! I haven't been as much of a TR'er as I was in the past but I'm an addict. And the shirts that Mel (tinkermell) made were just amazing and I'm so glad I was able to sign up for the trip in time to get a shirt.

Hey there *Bret*! Glad you like. It was one of those moments where I couldn't stop. The Scavvy Hunt really put them in my mind. I'll still probably take more as they catch my eye on upcoming trips. But then again, I have a very specific set of things to photograph in September. Eek!


----------



## sierranevada

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, I see I'm getting views but no comments, lol. How did my TR get so lonely lately?  I tease, I tease.



I'm reading too!  Great photos - but then we knew you were a great photographer!  

I am laughing at the light post pictures - recognizing a few from the Scavy Hunt!


----------



## Belle Ella

Good to know you're reading _*Bridget*_! And thank you.  I have to say though, you've got a better memory than I do. I can't for the life of me remember which light posts were a part of the Scavvy Hunt. But then again, when we divvied up the work Michelle was focusing on the light posts that we didn't know off the top of our heads. I think the 3rd light photo that I posted was on the hunt but I can't remember for sure. Sheesh. How did I survive the hunt period?

Very excited right now!  I've got more photos edited and uploaded to Flickr and should have another post up tonight. Gotta roll through this so I can start an official PTR for my Labor Day Weekend trip.


----------



## Belle Ella

While I did sit in for another Billy Hill show, I'll spare you any more photos. Then again, it's not really a decision that's in my hand since I decided to sit and watch the show this time without taking any photos. It's funny how I'll find moments where I like to take everything in without my camera glued to my face when it's with me, but when I leave it behind everything feels off. But it was a fun show - not that I expected anything less. I cannot say it enough: if you haven't had the chance to catch the Billies, make sure that next time you're in the area you do!!

By the time the show was over it was getting to be time to meet back up with the rest of the Divas! There was a big group lunch planned at Big Thunder Ranch that afternoon that I hadn't signed up for (again, the whole budget thing, but also because I had 'signed up' for the trip so late). There was still some time before they were supposed to meet up so I figured why not take photos in and around Big Thunder Ranch and wait for some familiar faces to show up.





Alameda Slim was featured on a question from the Scavvy Hunt.









Yes, more lights!













I was very happy to get a mine train in the background!





Sometimes I wonder if the dear old billy goat gets tired or lonely up there by himself ...





But I think I found someone up for the job if he ever gets tired of it!







​
And then the camera was shut off for a while. A long while. That was the last action my beloved DSLR would see for the remainder of the trip. It's almost sad, but I was too busy doing lots and lots of things that kept me a little preoccupied. So this can only mean that the Divas started to arrive for their meal. I did a little milling around and chatting with everyone, although I wasn't planning on staying for the actual meal. It was a pretty big group and if you've been over to Laurie's Diva TR you'll have some visual proof of the number of tables they/we overtook. I stayed to help take a few photos with everyone's camera, say goodbye to the ladies who were leaving that afternoon, and of course some general chit chat - I got better in that department (since we all know I love to talk) as the weekend went on. But eventually I was to go off on my own since I wasn't eating and I offered to grab FP's for anyone who wanted any. There were quite a few who would be leaving at some point on Sunday so didn't need FP's but they did offer up their tickets for FP's anyway and the consensus that I got was on Space Mountain so that's where I was off to! It was pretty fun grabbing those FP's, let me tell you. The stack of them was just insane! Usually when I'm the FP "_runner_" I only need one, not 10+ (I don't remember the actual number I grabbed though, lol).

I had pretty good timing as it turns out. Between my trek to Tomorrowland and back, taking my sweet time along the way, I got back while their meal was winding down. Actually I made it back just in time for the big family dessert - chocolate chip cookie bake - that Laurie insisted I give a taste  It's hard to turn down an offer like that. All I can say is this: *delicious*! I couldn't do more than a small bite though, lactose intolerance and all that jazz.

The rest of the day from there is a pretty big blur to be perfectly honest! After lunch a big chunk of the group stuck together while more ladies had to leave to either pack up and head home or to go off on their own for a little bit. I decided to stick with a group instead of by myself and off we went! The only thing I can remember that we did for sure was a group ride on BTMRR and before I knew it I was all the way on the other side of the resort waiting in line for Soarin' Over California with Mel (tinkermell) waiting for Tina (BillyFan) and her mom. These three ladies were gonna get me into trouble!! There was a lot of talk about plans for the night and I was invited back up to the Villa at the Grand Californian to watch World of Color from the balcony later that night (impossible to pass up, just for the company alone) and also to room with them as well since Michelle (ZoeMakes5) had decided to pack up and head home a day early and with Laurie's (DizNee Luver) DH flying in that night and I felt just a tad bit awkward staying at the Carousel. Something would work out! But that's not the trouble - the trouble is that they somehow got me to agree to go on Tower of Terror. Me! Go on Tower of Terror?  I never would have imagined agreeing to it in a thousand years but somehow I did and when I say I'm going to do something, I'm going to do it!! I just had to keep my mind off of it and all would be well, right? Well, that and at some point in the evening Vicki (bsblgrl23) bribed me with a churro ... And I'm a sucker for a churro.

After Soarin' we did have to split up. It was turning into a rather cold day and I had been shivering all afternoon without a sweater or anything. The rain clouds were a-coming so I knew I was going to have to make a dash back to the Carousel to at least grab something with long sleeves, and maybe change my shoes for something warmer. I grabbed Tina and Mel's phone numbers to make plans to meet back up later and was on my way!

Again, everything from this point on is a blur, but I did make it back into Disneyland after I grabbed some warmer clothes, which was funny considering how hot it was on Saturday. It had started to rain/sprinkle which had me thinking back to one of my trips in December/January when it had been raining. I had seen some people walking by in the cutest little Minnie Mouse poncho that I really wanted but never got the chance to get. Well, now was the perfect opportunity for me to hunt it down, and hunt it down I would! It took a little time and after talking with a few CM's at the Emporium one was finally able to locate one for me. Now, in truth it is meant for little kids, but I'm small enough that I can make it work! And when you have a Minnie Mouse poncho what should your first thought be? Find Minnie Mouse of course!







​
Somehow I managed to catch back up with Tina (BillyFan) and Vicki (bsblgrl23)and we made our way towards the Villas at the Grand Californian so we could all go watch WOC! If I've said it once, I'll say it again: I absolutely love the style of that hotel and it very much makes me feel at home considering it's the style of woodworking my grandfather. But this was the first time I've seen the new Villas up close and they do not disappoint! But best of all was just getting there with the large group of assembled Divas who were left. There was chit chat, there was champagne and wine (you'd better believe I had a glass if I was expected to not die of anxiety before going on Tower of Terror that night), and just all around good company. Eventually it was time for WOC to start and a few of us went out to the balcony to watch. It was a pretty interesting viewpoint and it's kind of awesome that you can see the sow from the Villas period, just another plus if you ask me. Although I suppose the sound could bother some people. There was a channel so you could pipe the music from the show on the TV but if you were out on the balcony you didn't really need it. I tried to get a little video to share (which you can find here).

After the show was over a group of us that included Mel, Tina and her mom, Vicki and myself (I honestly can't remember who else, if anyone) went straight down to DCA to get some rides in before closing. We wanted to try and squeeze in TSMM (and we were successful thanks to some passes that Mel had) before letting Tower of Terror claim me. I don't even know what to say about my very first drop on TOT. I was so nervous beforehand, my hands were shaking and I was second guessing myself the whole way through the queue (we had FP's so that went rather fast) but everyone was right there with me talking me through it. For some reason I am of the mind that I will be OK if I know exactly what to expect so they gave me a blow by blow account of what will happen on the ride. 3 drops? That's it. OK, I can do that. 3 drops, and the final 2 you almost can't tell which direction you're going they happen so fast ... Uh, sure. It was all a haze to be perfectly honest. Before I knew what was happening we were standing over our numbers waiting to enter the elevator shaft and Tina's mom became my hero for offering to let me hold her hand if I needed to - and I _*needed*_ to! My stomach was already floored and we hadn't even moved yet.

Now, I have to be honest, I have never actually screamed on a ride before. I'm more of a terrified in silence kind of girl, but I'm sure it also has to do with the fact that I until recently I had never gone on an actual thrill ride. Well, I made my first exception for TOT. I don't think I stopped screaming once, I just couldn't stop it from coming out. I was sure it was never going to end and after the final drop (it couldn't have really been 3, not even possible) I thought Tina was insane for telling me it was all over and I had done it. But the enxt thing I knew we were walking down a flight of stairs, exiting the ride. Well, I don't actually think you can call what I was doing walking since my knees were wobbling so much. But she was right, I did and, and you wanna know something else?

I loved it!



​
The shaking eventually gave way to nervous laughter that was just something I'd never experienced before. Talk about an adrenaline rush though. Holy smokes. Now, I don't think my poor heart could handle doing it more than once a day but there is no way I will ever go on another Disneyland trip without stopping by California Adventure if solely for that ride.

By the time we got off TOT, DCA was closing up but I still had a few FP's of my own for Space Mountain - and Vicki owed me a churro! So at least the two of us made the trek back over to Disneyland. It was funny when we went to grab that churro though. The CM working the cart was in love with the Minnie poncho that I was still wearing and had never seen it before it - that thing was turning into a huge hit! I can't wait to break it out again one day. After getting one last ride in on Space Mountain Vicki agreed to walk back to the Carousel with me to grab some things to take back to the Villas with me for the night. It was going to be a night of little sleep and I was going to turn into the roommate Ninja but that's a story for day 4. All I knew was it had been a very long day full of new experiences and terrifyingly fun adventures and I was beat!


----------



## Belle Ella

I know it's kind of disjointed, but there's what I remember to close out Sunday!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay! So glad to finally hear about your TOT experience! Such a fun ride hey? And what a great view of WOC. It would be a dream to stay in one of those rooms one day.


----------



## Belle Ella

It sure has taken me long enough to post about it huh? I'm closing in on 4 months since returning from this trip. Ack! Where has the time gone, I ask you! Man it was amazing though. One day I want to go on through the stand-by line so I can get some photos of the queue. I wanted to look at everything but with the FP's we were moving pretty quickly. Plus there was no way I could have been expected to use my camera at that moment! And the villas are crazy awesome. I'll settle for staying at the GCH period, but it's like a home away from home with a kitchen and everything.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Didn't realize you had posted some more......so glad I came over to take a peek!!!!!  I was so proud of you for doing ToT (eventhough I've never done it & have no plans on doing so......lol).  I absolutely loved your poncho....it was darned cute!!!!!

I'm glad you had fun at the villas but really....you didn't need to feel awkward staying with Mike & I.......we're just an old married couple....... 

I'm also super happy I talked you into going on this trip!!!!  I knew you'd have a blast & it was just what the doctor ordered at that time in your life!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I decided to be sneaky, huh?! I was so excited to get the rest of Sunday's photos edited that I just had to post it. Otherwise we'd probably be waiting another month for one single update. I want to have this TR finished before I hit the 50 day countdown for September. Thankfully that's coming up! I'm going through major withdrawals right now and I don't like it one bit.

Look at it this way: I can officially say I got to "_stay_" at the Villas. Just one thing I can cross off my Disney bucket list, lol. It was nice to meet Mike Sunday night when I picked up my stuff (and when I dropped back in Monday morning, but that's a story for another day ).

And you are solely responsible for talking me into this trip and I don't think I could begin to thank you enough. Next year I'll just have to buy you a very nice treat, lol. It's just a shame my budget has been so tight lately. Man, I can't imagine the kind of withdrawals I would be going through right now if I hadn't gotten that trip in. That would put me at 8 months in between trips. That's the definition of torture!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I was so happy you did come......just wish I would have been feeling more like myself.....I missed out on a ton & didn't get to spend too much time with you.....so I was glad you hit it off with so many of the other gals.  I promise to be in much better spirits next time!!!

We're going thru withdrawls here....but having a trip planned helps ease the pain a bit.

So you're doing the half in Sept & the Tink one in January??  Impressive!!!  Then the ladies trip in Feb??  Wow to be young & single......lol 

I'll be really excited to see your reports from doing those half marathons!!!  I wish my knee hadn't blown out so young.....running, jogging, etc really aren't in my future but I'm always interested in hearing about them from those who can do them!!  (if they'd let me walk the whole way, I might give it some serious thought....but would need to start locally)


----------



## Belle Ella

It was a shame you were having a hard time, but a least you were there! it was really great to see you again and actually have more than an hour or so to just say hi in passing and all that. We'll just have to ramp up the fun and excitement for next year's trip. And I'm so glad that it wasn't totally awkward for me and that I got along with everyone. The trip turned out way better than I had hoped going into it.

I guess we all know how the withdrawals go, huh? But you've got an awesome trip in the works. Halloween Time was awesome, and I didn't even get the experience the whole thing last year since I went in September and not October. But the planning does make it a little easier, but I'm still going crazy on my end.

A part of me is still in shock that I've signed up for these. I must be crazy! I'm only doing the 5K in September, which is just over 3 miles. That'll be easier since that's what my usual walk/jog started out as. I still have a lot to do to get ready for the Half in January though, lol. I'm so excited to report back on them. Hopefully I do us all proud!


----------



## Belle Ella

My final day with the Divas who were left had me sneaking off before dark. I became the roomie Ninja - getting to the Villas after midnight when everyone was fast asleep and waking up, showering, and heading back to the Carousel before anyone woke up! So much for my Diva slumber party, huh? It wasn't a planned thing, but Laurie and Mike (DizNee Luver and her DH) were checking out of the Carousel that morning and into PPH and since I hadn't taken _all_ of my things with me the previous night I needed to make it back there before they left. My car was there too, which is a pretty important thing if you ask me! And there I got to say my final goodbyes (until next year) to Laurie, load everything into my car, and then make my way to the Esplanade to start my morning in the Park at rope drop. I only had a few hours since I didn't want to be doing too much driving at night on my way home, but a few hours is better than no hours! It was kind of a solo morning but I had kind of, somehow, told Tina the night before that I might consider going on California Screamin' now that I had conquered my fears on Tower of Terror. I could do it. I could do it. Maybe.



​
And so I made it there for rope drop where I managed to get myself right up to the said rope. It's become a habit to get as close to the front as I can when it comes to Disneyland, mostly for photography reasons - I like the clear space. But of course I did the unthinkable and _**gasp**_ didn't bring my DSLR with me into the Parks. I wanted to get some final ride time in without worrying too much about the photos. And it felt weird. But never mind that!

My first stop for the morning was going to be Space Mountain. It really has become a favorite of mine. Absolutely 100% and I was not going to leave without going on it one last time. But ... as luck would have it they weren't up and running at opening which also meant no Fast Passes. Sigh. I had to decide right then and there if I was going to try and wait it out or move on the bigger and better things - so to speak. Well, like I said, I told myself I was not leaving without getting on it one last time and if I was going to spend some time in DCA with Tina that didn't really leave me an open window for later. And so I waited. And waited. And had some chats with the different CM's that were out letting people know the ride was not open just yet. I don't think I want to tell you how long I waited for, but it was my final day, I wanted to go on it, and it wasn't going to kill me to wait. But guess what? I got to be the first guest on. So that brings my 'opening' ride count to ... 3? Space Mountain, Snow White's Scary Adventure, and Peter Pan! Just a fun little factoid. I didn't hit up too many other rides at Disneyland for the morning. Just BTMRR, I think. At that point, I was ready to say goodbye to my new boyfriend, Billy Hill in front of the Pioneer Mercantile shop! It would also be the perfect place to run into Tina again (and I believe we saw a couple of other Divas in passing who were leaving on Monday as well). The best part? My Billy was there. *And* they were joined by Farley. It brought back memories.













Eye Spy with my little eye ...​
So I lied. The best part was getting a photo at the end, _and_ another packet of Kraft Parmesean Cheese - this time _signed_. And as sad as it is to say, that was the end of my time in Disneyland until the next time, lol. We did take a peak through Pioneer Mercantile where I made a mental note of all the Disney kitchen stuff I need to get some day, lol. But then we were off to California Adventure because I *was* going to go on California Screamin' for the first time ever, plus my second ride on Tower of Terror! We grabbed FP's for Screamin' and then made our way back to Tower of Terror to wait standby and I, of course, was wishing that I had my DSLR so I could get photos of the queue. Yeah, it was just as fun as it was the first time and I was still just as terrified all at the same time. I have to say that my favorite part was watching (more like feeling) my necklace 'flying' up near my face. It was totally floating in midair. It was also interesting to be on it in daytime and actually being able to see when you reach the top before you drop. I think it made the ride a little more intense for me, but I can't say for sure. Ask me again after ride #3!



​
Then came the moment of truth. California Screamin'. A roller coaster with a loop. Oh no, oh no, oh no. What on earth possessed me to agree to this one? How on earth did Tina talk me into it? But just as it was with Tower of Terror, once I verbally said I would do it there was no going back. I honestly can't remember everything that led up to getting on but there was definitely encouragement. But, hey, I did it! And I officially found the second ride that you couldn't stop me from screaming on, so the name was definitely suitable. Once again ...

I loved it!



​
I suppose I really am going to be spending more time in DCA in the future!

I hate to say it, but that ended up being my final ride for the day. It was closing in on 2p or later and I needed to hit the road. After saying my goodbyes to Tina and her mom, who I absolutely loved meeting, I had to make my way back to the Carousel to collect my car and the officially hit the road for home! I didn't want to but at least I was leaving with the knowledge that I had just had one of the best times there *ever* with a pretty awesome group of women. And I would officially be leaving as a conqueror of the big girl rides and a DIS Diva!

.stop.​


----------



## DizNee Luver

You got so brave this trip.....sniff sniff, you're growing up before my eyes...... 

California Screamin kinda grows on ya....the boys talked me into doing it on our 2005 trip....after watching all thru dinner at Ariel's (this was back when it was Captain Mickey's meal).....I actually did it...not sure what I was thinking, but I really did have fun & do it at least once a trip now.  

Glad you had a good time on your last half day there......Mike & I never really did see anyone that day.....but we also didn't get to the park until close to noon (I think....I remember it being pretty late).


----------



## BillyFan

I was so proud of you for going on TOT and Screaming! But you know you really wanted to ride them. It didn't take much arm-twisting from me to get you on either of them!

And I'm glad you took such a liking to the Billys. I was sad my boyfriend wasn't there all weekend, but at least you got to meet your Billy boyfriend ;-)


----------



## Belle Ella

*Laurie* - I suppose that means this trip was like ...  a right of passage for me, huh?  I don't think I'll be able to handle TOT or CS multiple times a day, or even every day just yet, but they will be definite staples for upcoming trips. Now that I know for myself that they wont kill me from fear I suppose I don't have any other reason not to. Sometimes I think the myself "_what was going through my head when I agreed to that, because I always swore up and down it would *never* happen_". But it's totally different now that I have.

It was a good last day and I was glad I took it as a 'lazy' day and not trying to cram as much as I possibly could in before I had to leave. I love my "*commando*" days, but I also love my "_*low key lazy AP holder days*_" as I like to call them. I think mostly everyone had left come Monday morning and those that were still there outside of you me, Tina and her mom were leaving pretty early in the morning. I _think_ that we saw Steph when we were in Frontierland. But she's the only one coming to mind.

I really need to do something to combat these mental reporting lapses! Wait, that's what my new toy - er, iPhone - is for!

*Tina* - I know, I know! There was no real arm-twisting or deceiving involved in getting me on either, I freely complied! But I was still terrified. Actually, I had pretty much already decided before leaving that I was going to give them a try if I found anyone to go on them with. They are not the kinds of things I can bring myself to try by myself for the first time. Andrea/DisneyStitch626 and a few others were slowly talking me into them after they slowly talked me into Space Mountain.

I've been fan of the Billys for a while, but this trip took that to a while new level, haha! It would have been nice to see you Billy there! But it all worked out for me, lol. Aw, don't I sound like a spoiled brat. Next year Tina, next year!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Yay!!! I'm so glad you were able to get on Screamin and Tower!! That's awesome


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks, *Kaitlin*! I am such a big scaredy cat usually it wasn't a sure thing. I went on my first roller coaster at 24 for crying out loud (and I'm only 2 1/2 months away from 25).

And a small update - I should have a brand new PTR coming this way very, very, very soon! So excited


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

You are my hero.  I have never been  nor am I ever going to be riding ToT or the ears roller coaster.  Upside down is just not normal or is dropping at a terrifying speed.  I mean they just drop you -- makes me shudder thinking about it.  just call me FC  =  fraidy cat.  I will wear the name with pride.

I think I would die of a heart attack doing either of those.

I am more of the peter pan "the man" ride.  But I a great window shopper and a very happy food taster.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

That's okay. I'm only 16 and I'm not sure how old I was when I went on my first roller coaster.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Patty* - that's exactly what I used to think. I should probably go back to some of my previous TR's and quote myself on how I would never, ever, *ever*, in a million years go on Tower of Terror or California Screamin'. I am a huge scaredy-cat (and *wuss* according to my high school Biology class) and have pretty severe anxiety. I'm still scratching my head over how I had the guts to pull up my big girl britches! But I just know that I somehow managed to do it. Heck, I used to even be afraid of going on Peter Pans flight because I just hated the idea of being suspended like that! How sad is that?!

*Kaitlin* - The pathetic part is that it seriously took me that long to muster up the nerves to go on a 'scary' ride. A lot of people I know would make fun of me for that little fact, lol.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Belle Ella said:


> *Kaitlin* - The pathetic part is that it seriously took me that long to muster up the nerves to go on a 'scary' ride. A lot of people I know would make fun of me for that little fact, lol.



Why did it take you so long?


----------



## Belle Ella

Because I am a big scaredy-cat with major anxiety problems. Usually just thinking about getting on rides like that was enough to give me a full blown anxiety attack. I've gotten them so bad to land me in the ER before and it's terrifying to feel like that so I would avoid anything that had the potential. You still can't pay me to get onto a plain though. But somehow I managed to get on those rides without flipping out. Major progress for me.


----------



## Belle Ella

It's time to get the party started again! ​
I cannot believe that it's already July 2 - which means that I cannot believe that I'm only two months away from my next Disneyland adventure (and another Disneyland first for me). This one will also be my last trip for the inaugural year of my Premium AP unless something _*totally awesome*_ happens before December 6 of this year. But the good news here? I will definitely be renewing for a second go-round, a decision that I was actually on the fence about until finding out that Disney was extending the payment plan option through Northern California which includes me! Now instead of having to fork over a couple hundred dollars all at once I can spread the pain out over 12 months and not dig myself into a hole to start off 2012. Now it's on to the even better news: another *Official PTR* by Jazz!





Let me just preface this by saying that I used to be runner. Not the key words here: I _used to be_ a runner. So some days I sit here wondering what on earth could possibly posses me to think that signing up for any Disneyland Half Marathon over Labor Day Weekend would be a good idea, but it doesn't matter because I did! I suppose that ever since I found out about this RunDisney event thanks to some Trip Reports here on the DIS I've had a secret desire to give it a try. Running through Disneyland before i opens? Seeing characters cheer you on as you go? I'd sign up for that! It's the running part that made me stop and say "No way, Jose!", there is no way on earth I could possibly run 13 miles regardless of where I'm running. Even when I was running consistently I was a sprinter and not made for long distances. But ... But ... It's Disneyland! But it didn't matter, I honestly laughed at the thought, shook my head, and went along with my business.

Or so I thought.

Somehow, at the end of last year, I decided "Why the heck shouldn't I?" and started to look into it a little more and was pleased to find that there was a much more attainable goal to start off with than simply signing up for the Half: A 5K, or 3.1 miles. I can do that easy. Heck, the route that I take to walk my dog is almost 3 miles on the dot which would give me a good starting point to begin my own training. The way I saw it I could register myself for the 5K (now announced to be the Star Tours 5K) for this year which would give me a whole year to train and prepare myself for the Disneyland Half _next_ year. Much better idea! And just like that it was decided, I registered, and it was a done deal - no looking back at that point. It was also supposed to be a stepping stone, a goal to reach for, to help me get healthier. So far things haven't worked out _exactly_ the way I had planned but it's a work in progress.

Maybe the real deciding factor had to do with the fact that the Star Tours 5K falls exactly 1 week before my birthday. It's the big 25 this year and I have been dead set on celebrating at Disneyland for the 3rd year running. It may be a week early, but it's happening alright! Pretty much everything is now set in stone. After some confusion over who got my time off request at work I am officially cleared to go and I have a room booked at the HOJO for September 2nd through the 5th! At this point really all there is left to do is keep saving up money and try to figure out who will be joining me.

OK now, deep breath before I continue!







 Cast of Characters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
By no means is our cast of characters set in stone considering nobody I know seems to know how to plan more than two weeks in advance so I probably wont know for sure who is all going until the very last possible second which can make planning a bit challenging, but what can you do? As everything stands now, 2 months out here is who you can expect to make an appearance or two:

*ME*!​
I know, I know, that should kind of go without saying, right? But what can I say, you should all call me Captain Obvious (just add it to the ever-expanding list of names I'll answer to). For those who are just now jumping along for the ride as we barrel through another thread my name is Jessica (although 'round these parts you will also see me referred to as Belle Ella and Jazz) and I am a Disney-aholic. I simply cannot get enough, but thankfully I have the DIS to keep me from slowly going insane whenever I'm not at the Happiest Place on Earth. There's probably more that I could say about me to paint you a picture of who I am but I'm sure you can piece that together here and there. I will say this though: I love birthdays, Snow White, and Starkid!




merrrydeath and Belle Ella, December 2010​
For those who don't know, Meredith is a fellow DIS'er who I've gotten to know over the years through both her TR and mine, along with the many chit-chat dedicated threads we've had over on the Community Board. What can I say, I love to make friends here! We actually don't live too far from each other (we're both located in the Bay Area) and we actually met up on Halloween last year for a Rocky Horror Picture Show night with the Bawdy Caste at the Retrodome in San Jose. Oh man, what a fun night that was.  And as you can see from the photo above we met up briefly at Disneyland in December since our dates overlapped a tiny little bit. And now that plan is for her to drive down part way through this trip and staying with me for another quick Disney fix! The plan is for her to drive down on Saturday night after she gets off work and stay with me at the HOJO until I check out on Monday. Sounds like fun times to me!

There should also be plenty of guest appearances from a few more DIS'ers as some of the Divas tackle the Disneyland Half Marathon Weekend and continue the planning for next year's Girls Only trip. So keep an eye out!







 That's all I've got for today's PTR installation - see you all on the other side! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



continue the PTR adventure here​


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay! A new PTR. I am excited for you!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I will not participate due to school. I hope you have a great time there. I have never done it before.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So they're running the Star Tours 5K & the Half Marathon at the same time??  Or am I confused.....lol  I'd almost sign on for a 5K if I had a really weak moment......... 

Sounds awesome!!  Love the HoJo & a tad jealous you'll be seeing a few of the Divas that weekend!  Are you doing the Tinkerbell one in January??

Looking forward to watching this one unfold.......2 months....heavy sigh......at least I'll get a bit of a DL fix from your trip report to get me thru my last month of waiting!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks, *Andrea*! I'm kind of excited for me too, I wont lie 

*Kaitlin*, you should think abut signing up for the Tinkerbell Half or Neverland 5K in January.  I'm having fun trying to talk others into doing it. They fall over the weekend if school is an issue.

*Laurie*, did I say something silly? I'll have to go re-read my post to see if I need to edit something real quick. But it's a whole weekend of events. The Expo is on Friday and Saturday, the 5K is on Saturday along with a Pasta in the Park thing at night, and then the Half is on Sunday. I'll spell it all out a little more when I get to the schedule installation of this PTR but that's  bit aways still. But I'm super excited to see some of the Divas again! I know for sure I will see the rest of the SH Committee and hopefully I'll see few of the ladies running the actual Half. Plus Jasmine (where's_my_prince) will be doing the 5K as well.

*ETA*, because I totally forgot, I am registered for the Tinkerbell Half since you asked. Wasn't planning on bringing it up just yet. I'm pretty stoked about it. I know I've talked briefly with Trudi and Sarah about possibly rooming with them for that but it's possible I have family who will be signing up. I just realized last night that the Half will be on my step-dad's 50th birthday, lol. Silly me. And don't worry, your trip wont be too far behind mine. I'll do my best to hold you over until then.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

When are they?


----------



## Belle Ella

The events for Tinkerbell Half marathon happen over the weekend of January 27-29, 2012. Here's the website if you want to check it out: Tinkerbell Half Marathon Weekend - runDisney


----------



## JH87

YAY a new PTR!
I love reading TRs that take place during some event at DLR that I have never done, so it feels like something new and interesting for me to read! Can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Belle Ella said:


> The events for Tinkerbell Half marathon happen over the weekend of January 27-29, 2012. Here's the website if you want to check it out: Tinkerbell Half Marathon Weekend - runDisney


I have semester finals that week. I'm not a huge marathon runner.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Jillian* - I'm with you on loving TR's about special events. Hopefully I can do the whole thing justice! It'll just be practice for when I run and report back on the Tinkerbell Half in January. I'm so stoked about participating in the inaugural run. But I suppose I should only focus on one thing at a time, lol.

*Kaitlin* - I know what you mean about not being a marathoner. I'm not really a runner period but I am so excited to challenge myself like this! At least I'm starting with the 5K. Baby steps, baby steps!


----------



## reyasmommy

Subbing for your new PTR, can't wait to read more!


----------



## Belle Ella

Glad to have you here! I actually just popped open your new PTR a couple of seconds ago  What a coincidence.


----------



## merrrydeath

Ha. I love that picture of us... And that awkward PP experience.


----------



## reyasmommy

Belle Ella said:


> Glad to have you here! I actually just popped open your new PTR a couple of seconds ago  What a coincidence.



I LOVE your "SNOW-WIPE" siggie.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Happy 4th of July!!


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## Belle Ella

Thank you* Kaitlin*! Happy 4th of July to you as well. Hope you're doing lots of funn stuff today.

Hehe. Thank you *Deanna*! If you ever want a custom graphic come drop by my signature thread!  BE's Signature Exchange

*Meredith*, that sure was an ... interesting ... PP experience! Maybe we can do better this time, lol. I'm so glad you're going to be able to come down even if it's only for a short while. Did you want to do PhotoPass again? I'm hoping to get a few of the Divas involved in a share since a lot of them will be going in September/October and it would be the most economical option for anyone who wanted to do it. I know I want to try more of the Magic shots, like the hitchhiking ghosts and fighting Capatin Hook!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

How was your 4th?


----------



## blabbermouth

Hello! I'm here, I'm glad you've just started.

Congrats on tackling the 5K and the half 

I'm not much of a runner, it makes me wheeze, but I do it occasionally, they say it's good for you or something. Last fall I did an 8K, and will be doing it again this year. It's organized through work, so I feel obligated to do it! 

5K isn't too bad, I could handle that. Maybe I should extend my trip a bit 

However, a half is completely out of the question. Neverrrrr! 

I hope you manage to find some company for all of the days of your trip. 

P.S. I hate flying too, but I'm trying to face my fear this year and will be flying to DL.


----------



## merrrydeath

Belle Ella said:


> *Meredith*, that sure was an ... interesting ... PP experience! Maybe we can do better this time, lol. I'm so glad you're going to be able to come down even if it's only for a short while. Did you want to do PhotoPass again? I'm hoping to get a few of the Divas involved in a share since a lot of them will be going in September/October and it would be the most economical option for anyone who wanted to do it. I know I want to try more of the Magic shots, like the hitchhiking ghosts and fighting Capatin Hook!
> [/FONT]



I'm really glad too! I kinda love the little weekend trips. I mean, I'd love 4 days but I'll take what I can get! I'd probably be down for doing Photopass, I should probably take the one from December off your hands, huh? Ha only 9 months after...


----------



## Belle Ella

*Meredith* -  I never got those to you? Horrible, horrible, horrible me!! I swear I'm not really that flakey. I do promise this time it wont be 9 months later, lol. I'm organizing it for the Diva's and I will be 100% on the ball as far as getting them out. A few of us are going to be there because of the Disneyland Half and then quite a few again in October for Halloween so it only makes sense. Right now with you and me included I think there are 5 people already in and I only brought it up with the Divas yesterday. The same thing for the Tinkerbell Half and next year's Diva trip. As for last year's - did you want me to mail them out to you or try to meet up sometime soon for lunch or something? Is that why I totally forgot?

And I know what you mean about little weekend trips. I haven't gotten to take too many but it's fun and definitely better than no trip at all. If that's what you can swing, that's what you take! And I promise I'm not horrible company except for all the little 'errands' I have to run (haha, run) while I'm there.

*blabbermouth* - It's Kelsey right? I know what you mean feeling obligated to do things through work - even things they keep telling us is 'good for us' . I usually participate in the AIDS Wlak in S.F. every July through work and that's a 10K that I can walk in about an hour and a half. I'm bummed I can't do it this year because that would be awesome 'training' for me. Plus I like supporting the cause. But 5K is very manageable. Sadly September's is fully booked  But if you ever want to keep it in mind for the future it's an annual thing (and there's a newly announced Half marathon weekend, including 5K, in January).

*Kaitlin* - My 4th was alright. Just an average day to be honest. I had a full shift at work (8 hours of Holiday pay ), my cousin touched up my hair and we went a different shade of red than we've been doing, and then I 'hid' from the fireworks under a blanket while watching a movie on my iPod because fireworks freak me out. But all around it was a good day. How was yours?


----------



## Belle Ella

Did somebody say more PTR?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
So today marks the very first of what I hope to become 'official' weekly updates. For the sake of alliterations let's call them *TR Tuesdays*! I need some organized way to keep everyone up to speed (and by everyone I mean myself as well) on planning detours and roadblocks and whatnot. Then there is the ever important training updates. You know, getting myself ready to actually _run_ in the Star Tours 5K? I'd like to be able to say after the fact that I did more than a lollygaging walk for the entire 3.1 miles - well, to be more exact I want to be able to say that I ran when I wasn't busy stopping for photos and whatnot - therefore I need to train!

I can't say that I have much to add on the training front today. I started a program months and months and months ago in the hopes of being ready long before September actually got here but somewhere along the line I slacked off. It's not because it was too "_*hard*_" or I "*couldn't do it*", I just plain old got lazy and slacked off. I like to sit here and blame work for making me get up so early that by the time the end of my shifts roll around training is out of the question, and sure I'll still say it from time to time, but it still doesn't change the fact that I slacked off and altogether stopped training. Well, now I'm ready to jump back on the wagon! Just to share, here is the original training plan I was looking at: The Couch-to-5K ® Running Plan. It seemed easy enough and the increments sounded reasonable. I only made it to week 2 though, each and every time I re-started it before getting too lazy to go on and just forgetting, again, not because it was too hard. Sure the first day was rough and I didn't think I could do it, but each successful day after that made me feel like I could. I even found a fun podcast to listen to with my running and walking cues that had music that didn't drive me insane. I know I was the problem as far as why I didn't keep up with the C25K program but I want to try something different this time around.

Jeff Galloway is the Official runDisney Training Consultant and I'm going to give his training plan a try this time! Mind you, his 5K training program listed on his website does go on for a total of 15 weeks and I only have 9 before the big event, but I'm sure it will all work out. I'm actually beginning Week 1, Day 1 tonight by talking a walk with an old friend from high school who recently moved back home after 6+ years in Sacramento. Hopefully her schedule will fall perfectly into my walking/cross training days or maybe I can even convince her to do this program with me. We'll see. Here's a break-down of his 5K training plan as listed on his website(link in image):



​
I'm actually taking a leap here and downloading his training App to help keep me on the right track. Hopefully it will be do what I need it to do! Hm, the only thing here is that the program is different than the on listed on the website and is only 8 weeks, which is perfect actually. Again, I'll update you next Tuesday on how week 1 goes.

I actually have another thing I want to touch up on for today's *TR Tuesday* - clothes! I'm actually planning out what I'm going to wear before I go instead of just shoving clothes into my suitcase the way I normally do. It doesn't hurt that I've found some pretty cute Disney shirts and I am saving my 'first wears' specifically for this trip!

(1)


​
I'm sure it doesn't take a genius to figure out why I love this shirt. Snow White, of course! I love the CM's at my local Disney Store and I always have a good time chatting with them every time I drop by the store (which can be very frequently) so of course they know my obsession over all things Snow White. Well, I happened to be there not long after they got this shirt in stock so they had it in the back and it wouldn't be going onto the floor anytime soon but one of the CM's brought it out to show me (since they can sell it even though it's not displayed yet) and I didn't hesitate in buying it right then and there otherwise they would probably never have my size again. There's another Evil Queen shirt that I was tempted to get as well but I only went with the one due to bills using up the rest of my paycheck that week. This will probably be Sunday's shirt of choice.

(2)


​
Isn't Minnie so cute?! I picked this up at work (Target) the other day. I didn't realize we had any RTW (ready-to-wear, women's) Disney shirts again and I'm always keeping my eye open for them. We always have boys, girls and toddlers galore but that doesn't help me very much. Apparently we've had this shirt for a while but due to our particular store's remodel it's just been hidden from me. Well, I happened to be walking by on my break last Monday and *BAM* there it was right in front of me, and in my size no less. Talk about perfect. I'll probably be saving this one for Monday's shirt of choice.

(3)




Sorry but my TR was begging for some Joey Richter spam!​
I may not be a fan of Star Wars and Star Tours (the theme for the 5K) but I do want to be a Starship Ranger ... even if it might sound strange ... so I'm substituting my own theme and here it is! If you don't know who Team Starkid is, you should, especially if you love (a) Harry Potter, (b) muscial parodies, or (c) total awesomeness. Long story short they are a group of friends who met while attending the University of Michigan, put on a Harry Potter musical for friends and family and the rest is history. They have their own theater production company now and recently wrote and put on an awesome musical about an alien bug who wanted to become a Starship Ranger. So that's the story behind the shirt. Oh, and the headband in a roundabout way. I don't have the shirt yet, but I'm getting it and this will be my shirt and accessory of choice for Saturday (5K day). Now to decide if I will wear it for the race itself or afterward for the rest of the day. Decisions, decisions. Maybe I should order 2? Somebody else make up my mind for me please. Thanks. 

That still leaves me with finding something to wear for my drive down and Monday, but I've got plenty of time! 







 Until next time ya'll, see you on the other side! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



continue the adventure here​


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love it!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Love the shirts! Those are awesome. And the 5k plan looks do-able even for me. If I lived closer, I may have considered doing this thing with you.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Andrea* - Say it with me ... Totally awesome!  You can't say awesome anymore without "totally" in front of it. That's the new cardinal rule. And the plan is very do-able. *Very*! And just looking at the breakdown it doesn't mention that it's not straight running. You take walking breaks kind of like my original plan where for 20 minutes you did a 60 second jog followed by a 90 second walk, etc. It's made to build up your endurance and it's perfect.

I almost want to update on the walk but I really want to save it for next Tuesday's update!!


----------



## kaoden39

Who is Joey Richter?  Actually I am going to google it but I wanted to let you know I was here.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Michele*, he's one of the Starkids. He plays Ron in the Harry Potter musicals and Bug, the bug who wants to be a Starship Ranger in Sarship. Annnnnnnd he's my Team Starkid obsession. End of story.

ETA: Oh, and he's *totally awesome*.


----------



## kaoden39

Jessica, google is my friend.  I found this out.  He looks like somebody Kody would lust after.


----------



## Belle Ella

She can't have him  Hide him from her.


----------



## kaoden39

No need to worry.  These guys are her current obsession.


----------



## Belle Ella

Hehe, sounds good. 

Methinks I want to change my theme for the 5K to simply the Starkids 5K. Yeah, that sounds like a good idea. I ended up watching A Very Potter Musical again today and now I want to watch Starship again.


----------



## kaoden39

That would make it more fum for you.


----------



## smile4stamps

I'm here!!

I love the T-shirts.  Where do they have the Disney shirts at Target?  In the Womens area or Juniors (they probably won't fit me if only in Juniors...) or in the Active Wear?  I'm gonna have to go have a look!!!

I desperately need some Disney T-shirts!!!


----------



## JH87

I saw that Minnie shirt in our Target the other day! I had to stop myself from buying it, I already have enough Disney-themed shirts. That Snow White one is so cute too! I would love something like that with Ariel.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Michele*, it would make it more fun for me, huh? And that's what it's all about dagnabit! Maybe I'll go a step further and do my training runs to the music from Starship. It will be an all-encompassing theme.

Hey there *Paula*! Let's see, the Minnie Mouse shirt from Target is by the Juniors I believe where their graphic t-shirt wall is. Aw, I hope one would fit you. I love it. I was over in Mens today doing some ticketing and I'm not happy that they have more Disney graphic tees than the women do! I saw at least two (one with Grumpy and one with Donald Duck) whereas we ladies only get one. *Lame-O*! If they had gone on clearance I probably would have gotten one as a PJ shirt for me, lol.

I don't know what you're talking about, *Jillian*! You can never have enough Disney themed shirts. Silly.


----------



## merrrydeath

Belle Ella said:


> *Meredith* -  I never got those to you? Horrible, horrible, horrible me!! I swear I'm not really that flakey. I do promise this time it wont be 9 months later, lol. I'm organizing it for the Diva's and I will be 100% on the ball as far as getting them out. A few of us are going to be there because of the Disneyland Half and then quite a few again in October for Halloween so it only makes sense. Right now with you and me included I think there are 5 people already in and I only brought it up with the Divas yesterday. The same thing for the Tinkerbell Half and next year's Diva trip. As for last year's - did you want me to mail them out to you or try to meet up sometime soon for lunch or something? Is that why I totally forgot?
> 
> And I know what you mean about little weekend trips. I haven't gotten to take too many but it's fun and definitely better than no trip at all. If that's what you can swing, that's what you take! And I promise I'm not horrible company except for all the little 'errands' I have to run (haha, run) while I'm there.



It wasn't your fault. I think we had planned on getting together for lunch, but we just didn't get around to it. We could try meeting up in our neck of those woods again, or I don't mind waiting until September. I haven't *needed* them for the last 7 months, so I won't need them for the next 2!


----------



## Belle Ella

So I wont feel bad then, lol. It can be hard making plans. And of course every time I do I feel like something always comes up - like last week when I was supposed to go out to SJ to see Paula. It just figures. Well I will definitely have it with me in September, at the very least on my laptop but I'll try to remember the disc I burned too. I'm smart like that occasionally. And it's officially (less than a month), BTW!

*ETA:* I had a total brain fart. That was supposed to say less than 2 months!


----------



## smile4stamps

Belle Ella said:


> So I wont feel bad then, lol. It can be hard making plans. And of course every time I do I feel like something always comes up - like last week when I was supposed to go out to SJ to see Paula. It just figures. Well I will definitely have it with me in September, at the very least on my laptop but I'll try to remember the disc I burned too. I'm smart like that occasionally. And it's officially less than a month, BTW!



Not to be a downer but unless you are going in August you have almost 2 months...


----------



## Belle Ella

Why do you have to point out my brain farts like that, _*Paula*_?


----------



## smile4stamps

Belle Ella said:


> Why do you have to point out my brain farts like that, _*Paula*_?



_I'm sorry_ we'll call it under a month if you want!


----------



## Belle Ella

How about we call it "_*under a month until I'm under a month*_" to go?


----------



## kaoden39

It is all about the fun.


----------



## merrrydeath

I'm excited!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm excited too, _*Meredith*_! And I keep getting more and more excited. The Park schedule for all the days we need will be done by Monday which means dining ressies (are they still calling them PS, I don't even know anymore) can be 100% done on Monday and just in time for the next TR Tuesday. I love being under the 60 day marker.


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> *
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about, Jillian! You can never have enough Disney themed shirts. Silly.*


*

I guess you're right!  But i gotta save up my money to spend in DLR! You know how that goes, once you are in DLR you wanna buy EVERYTHING you see. 

YAY for almost the 60-day mark! *


----------



## Belle Ella

I guess you have a point, I'll give you that!

I am actually under the 60 (2 month) mark so I could technically start making ressies. But I need every day to be under 60 so I can do them all at once. Besides, a few decisions will be based solely on the entertainment schedule that is posted on the Parks Calendar. Only a few more days, only a few more days! I can wait it out, right?


----------



## smile4stamps

Ohh... that means I am probably under 90 days for my trip...  I guess I don't feel like its set till I book a place to stay lol!


----------



## Belle Ella

Haha, yeah that always helps! When will you be booking your hotel?


----------



## Belle Ella

So I wont post any details on it until Tuesday but I finished my first run of Jeff Galloway's 5K training program! Mind you I should have done it yesterday, but better late than never, right?


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

That would be great!!


----------



## smile4stamps

Belle Ella said:


> Haha, yeah that always helps! When will you be booking your hotel?



Um so for some reason I never got notification that you responded....

I'm waiting to book the room till I officially have off of work and also still hoping/praying for a decent AP rate at PPH (I know its a dream but I loved it there!)


----------



## Belle Ella

That's alright _*Paula*_! I posted before I spoke with you through FB which kind of answered my question anyway


----------



## Belle Ella

Just wanted to pop in, say hello, and wish everyone a happy weekend!

​


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Thanks!! I hope you have a nice weekend too.


----------



## leinalani

Hello Jazz - 

Just wanted to thank you for your trip reports!  They helped us plan our first trip to Disneyland and made it super memorable.  I love your pics and I've enjoyed reading about your adventures.  Thanks for taking the time to put it all together and helping people like us made the best use of their time in the parks.  Mahalo!


----------



## Belle Ella

Wow -- lookie everyone -- we have over 1,000 posts here.  Thats just totally awesome!!​
*leinalani*, I'm very glad to hear you've enjoyed my TR's and that they've been a help to you. I love writing TR's but it's always great to know that we really aren't just writing them for ourselves.


----------



## blabbermouth

Belle Ella said:


> Wow -- lookie everyone -- we have over 1,000 posts here.  Thats just totally awesome!!​
> *leinalani*, I'm very glad to hear you've enjoyed my TR's and that they've been a help to you. I love writing TR's but it's always great to know that we really aren't just writing them for ourselves.



Wow, and I can't believe you have over 10,000 posts, amazing!

Happy weekend to you too, even though it's almost over, and congrats on your first training run.


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks *Kelsey*! I wont lie though, my weekend officially starts tomorrow thanks to my work schedule. I'll get Monday.Tuesday off and then it's back to work on Wednesday. Not that I'll be doing much, I don't think, except training and breakfast plans with my friend.

And what can I say, I have a DIS posting obsession. At least it's been spread out over 4 years. Then again I didn't start posting regularly until aboult 2009. Like I said, posting obsession.


----------



## merrrydeath

I have to buy a blockout ticket for Sunday the 4th. BOOOO!! Worth it though  So that Saturday doesn't have MM hours(the Friday does instead), but Sunday DOES have MM. Not looking good for Monday.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw man _*Meredith*_, I totally forgot about blockout days. How much are the blockout passes? Kinda glad I splurged on the Premium. At least we've both gotten our money's worth out of ours resectively, right? When yours expires do you plan on renewing it? I know I did a big old happy dance when they announced us Northern Californians could do the payment plans now as well so I can renew mine next year without having to downgrade to the Deluxe. And sigh. So there is MM on Sunday and not Monday. Why couldn't they just do no MM on both race days, lol. I suppose the Half takes place so much earlier that they can still fit it in like normal.


----------



## merrrydeath

I did too. I had yet to come upon a trip where all but the Premium passes are blocked out. It's 50 something for a blockout ticket. I'm not too worried about it. Then there's the old question of since so many APs are blocked out, you'd assume there'd maybe be less crowds because of it. Though it's also a holiday so people will still come. There's the 1/2 too...soo I have NO idea how to predict crowds! 

I definitely got even more use out of my AP than I thought I would. By the time renewal comes around, I'll have done 6 trips. I was going to renew anyway, but the payment plan made it that much more exciting! I hadn't thought up upgrading to a premium, but it would be easier to do so with the payment plan... I don't ever park there though so I wonder if the higher discounts would make up for it.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, from what I've heard Labor Day Weekend isn't usually too bad but who knows really. We'll just have to find out for ourselves. But if people are trying to get in before Pirates closes on he 6th or 7th who knows. But it's Disneyland so I'm not worried.

Well, my opinion is to upgrade to the Premium. But as I've told others I'm an enabler. You never know if you may end up needing free parking for whatever reason. I used it during the Divas trip because I couldn't get my car to the hotel where I was rooming with Laurie and Michelle until the evning because of the deal they had with the Carousel for parking. It was nice to have it then. But the discounts on food add up and I usualy do my fair bit of shopping while I'm there as well. The payment plans will take the bite out of the price and then you don't have to deal with a blockout pass if you ever do go when it comes up again.


----------



## smile4stamps

I was looking at the pricing of the Annual Passes on the Monthly plan.  My hubby gets $35 of Starbucks money automatically loaded on his Sbux card every month.  It would be just about the same for me to renew my AP!  Lol!  Besides the Diva trip though I don't have anything planned after my October trip though.


----------



## Belle Ella

But at least you'd have the option for more!!


----------



## smile4stamps

Belle Ella said:


> But at least you'd have the option for more!!



Yeah... but I don't have friends that like to go to DL (or if they do they have kids and can't go without them) and I like company!


----------



## Belle Ella

That's why we keep making friends on the DIS because I have the same problem (minus the kids part)! Haha. Like how Meredith is going to do a few days with me in September.


----------



## merrrydeath

I have months to decide but I very well may get a Premium.


----------



## Belle Ella

Haha! That's the way to to go  When does yours expire again? I don't renew until Deceber but considering I already have 2 trips lined up for next year I am most definitely renewing, no questions asked.

 I wont be posting details until tomorrow's update but I just got off the phone for dining reservations!


----------



## merrrydeath

I'm not sure. December 3, 4, 5th? I think I got mine a day before you got yours.


----------



## Belle Ella

That makes sense! Yeah, mine is December 6. Just a reminder we were both there at the same time, huh?


----------



## BACON

I'm just posting to subscribe to your awesome thread.  I hope to run  into you during marathon weekend!


----------



## smile4stamps

It's Tuesday!!!

I can't wait for the update!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks for subbing *BACON*! Hope to see you there and good luck with the 5K and the Half (you're doing both right?)

Hey, hey, _*Paula*_! I'm hoping to get it posted before I leave for breakfast but it will definitely be done today.


----------



## Belle Ella

It's time to report back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
Look at that! I'm remembering to post my second official *TR Tuesday*! I'm pretty excited about that and hopefully I can keep it up. It's funny how some people I know think that 2 months out (well, less than 2 months technically) there couldn't possibly be anything for me to be doing already planning wise, but if there's one thing we DIS'ers understand it's how that is _soooooo_ not the case. It's actually been a pretty fun and busy week for me in the planning department, mind you my "planning" is two-fold and involves my training for the Star Tour 5K (can I just go ahead and refer to it as my Starship 5K?). I mentioned in last Tuesday's update that I was giving a brand new training program a shot - a training program by the official runDisney training guru, Jeff Galloway - and I stuck by my word and made it through Week #1! I did have to tweak my running days around a little bit but here's to hoping I'll stick to the plan 100% for this upcoming week. I'll start off with a quick run-down of how this week's training went, but I promise I'll talk more about the fun stuff too (unless you think the running is the fun stuff)! I just really need to keep everything out in the open training wise or else I fear that I'll slide off the path once again and we don't want that. So that's where we'll start!




Training Week 1




All data gathered using *RunKeeper* and *Ultimate 5K* Apps for iPhone​
So I decided to plan my weeks out just as listed on Jeff Galloway's website for the 5K training and do a walk/run/walk/run/walk/off/long-run schedule for the week with my running days being the days that I use his Ultimate 5K iPhone App. Let's see how that panned out ...

*Tuesday 7/5:*
Total miles: 3.80
Pace: 19.12 min/mi
Time: 1:12:56
Calories: 326
^ data from RunKeeper

*Wednesday 7/6:*
No run 

*Thursday 7/7:*
Total miles: 2.04
Pace: 14:21 min/mi
Time: 29:19
Calories: 218
^ data from RunKeeper

Distance: .98 mi
Duration: 16 min
Average pace: 9.2 mi
^ data from day 1 of Ultimate 5K

I listed both the RunKeeper data and the Ultimate 5K data because I'm running outside and misjudged the distance by quite a bit so I did even more walking outside of the 3-minute cool down that was part of the program. I technically did a little more than what I posted for my entire workout with RunKeeper. I tried going out once only to find out .25mi in that my earbuds were dying. I was not going to just walk the entire thing and I wanted to make sure I did Day 1 the right way so I went back home, drove to Target (home of my Team Member discount) to grab some new earbuds, drove home, and got right back to business! That's what I call dedication right there. Then again, maybe I would have shown more dedication to just keep pushing through without my music and running cues.

*Friday 7/8:*
Total miles: 3.84
Pace: 17.01 min/mi
Time: 1:05:21
Calories: 358
^ data from RunKeeper

*Saturday 7/9:*
Distance: 1.03 mi
Duration: 18 min
Average pace: 10.2 mi
^ data from day 1 of Ultimate 5K

I accidentally stopped my RunKeeper activity at some point during today's run so I'm omitting the data that it gathered. Oops. I'll try not to do that next time. I'm guessing I did an extra .3 mi after I finished the Ultimate 5K portion because once again I misjudged the distance. Hopefully I'll get this right for my long run on Monday!

*Sunday 7/10:*
Off day!

*Monday 7/11:*
Unfortunately I have no data to input for Monday. After my warm-up stretching and warm-up walk I was able to make it about .25mi into my "long run" (this week was only going to be 1mi) before a tightness in my right leg forced me to stop. It was not a fun experience and I'm sure the sight of me limping home was a funny one indeed. I'm hoping it's something that can be easily avoided another time by adding some more stretching and a longer warm-up walk into the mix. Either way I'm taking time off today and instead of my walk I'll probably do some yoga at home as a sort of cross-training exercise and to keep my muscles loose before I pick back up tomorrow, just to give my leg a little more rest - although thankfully I'm feeling so, so, so much better than yesterday. It's frustrating, but you have to live with it.

So that's my take on Week #1. It may not have ended the way that I hoped but I like to think it was pretty successful otherwise. I am definitely enjoying my two training Apps and would recommend them so far. One neat feature about Jeff Galloway's Ultimate 5K App is a feature that (a) let's you load your own playlist into the mix but also (b) picks the tempo that's right for your warm-ups, walks, and runs even slowing down and speeding the beat up to match you. It's a great motivator although it does make me giggle from time to time when a song I know so well gets all bent out of shape fasty-forwarded and all that. It's amusing. 

Hopefully next week I'll have some better news to report back on! But now it's time to move on. And since I know this is getting wordy (remember, I tend to babble for no apparent reason) I'll be sure to include some pretty-pretty-pictures to break up the monotony of words. But thanks for sticking with me anyway!

Now for the fun stuff! As of today only 52 days stand between me and D-Day (Departure-day or Disney-day depending on how you look at it)! That's absolutely no time at all when you think about it. In my world I always say that once you get under that 60 day window when you're able to make dining reservations it's all downhill from there. Just in case there is any confusions from this TR to past ones Disneyland no longer refers to these meal reservations as Priority Seating (PS) as it has in the past, although it really works just the same so I'm not 100% where/when/why the change took place. I honestly prefer the Priority Seating term, probably because I loved the shorter PS abbreviation, go figure. Let me get back on track here before I go off rambling on a tangent, which I can do all too easily. So where was I? Oh yeah, that 60 day window (or 2 months) where you can make these dining reservations! I have been patiently waiting until every day of my trip fell within that window so I could call and place all of my reservations at once and also for the Disneyland Calendar to post every day for my trip since certain hours were going to determine what day I ended up doing a few things. Well, I can officially say that as of yesterday my dining reservations *have been made*! This is plenty cause for celebration if you ask me. So let's break things down ...

*Blue Bayou* - I know there are plenty of varying opinions found on the DIS but here is mine: BB is a must do at Disneyland. I say this simply for the ambiance and the fact that you are _inside Pirates of the Caribbean_ but the food has always been beyond mouthwatering every time I have dined there. But I'm sure this is like beating a dead horse with a stick coming from me as I'm pretty sure I have made the same comments for each and every PTR/TR I have done. It's still just as true for me, and also a no-brainer that I've made a reservation.

I've decided to book my lunch for the day I arrive, *Friday (September 2) at 11:40am*. Yes, as of right now this means I am looking at a solo-dinning experience but I'll take it. It's also been noted that I will be celebrating my birthday and here's to hoping I can get a waterside table without too long a wait.

*Minnie & Friends Breakfast in the Park* - I'm starting to think I need to adopt a new adage: once you go for a Character Meal you never turn back! Well, something like that. I think I can count on one finger how many times I have gone to Disneyland since my first Character Meal experience and not done _at least_ one. They are just too fun for me to pass up. M&F just so happened to be my first over character meal back in 2009, and as the name suggests Minnie Mouse is your host while you dine at the Plaza Inn located _inside_ Disneyland (so obviously you need Park admission). Once it was decided that *Meredith* would be coming along for a couple of days talk of doing this particular meal popped up and was decided upon and then it was just a question of which day. Here is a handy-dandy little tip I have picked up over the years: You can do M&F on a Magic Morning (early entry into Disneyland 1 hour before it opens to the general public) even if your admission doesn't include said MM, like ours doesn't since we will both be AP holders staying off-site. This is the strategy we wanted to take advantage of so we could do a character meal without loosing too much in the way of morning Park time, which is valuable to say the least. It was interesting waiting to see which days MM would be offered since the Half Marathon events took place in the early morning hours and we assumed would impact when MM would be offered. We were keeping our fingers crossed that both weekend MM's (they are usually offered on days that start with T or S) would be rescheduled for Friday and Monday respectively, and so I have been keeping a close eye on that calendar. The hope was that we could do M&F on Monday morning during MM if it was offered and that would be that! As it turns out there will be MM on Friday instead of Saturday, but Sunday's MM still stands. So M&F on Sunday it is! The only small hiccup would have been the fact that *Meredith's* AP is blocked out on Sunday but she'll be able to pickup a blockout pass before our reservation time since there should be at least one ticket booth open before the start of MM.

So we have officially made breakfast reservations for *Sunday (September 4) at 8:10am*.

Well, I think that everyone who stuck around for this post deserves something colorful so here are a couple of photos from my previous M&F dining experiences:



















 That's all I've got for you today folks, see you on the other side! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



continue the adventure here​


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Awww. You look adorable!!


----------



## smile4stamps

Yeah for Dining plans!!  I love Minnie & Friends!!  (Obviously!!! LOL!!)


----------



## BACON

Belle Ella said:


> Thanks for subbing *BACON*! Hope to see you there and good luck with the 5K and the Half (you're doing both right?)



That's the plan!  I don't plan on breaking any personal records; just heading out for the scenery and the C2C medal.  I may have pushed my training a little too quickly as my left knee is acting up.  I haven't had any issues with it before, so I'm going to chill out for a while.

As long as I can make it up to 15K two weeks before the half marathon I'll be happy.  I imagine the first three miles will be dedicated to picture taking and the other 10.1 will be a good mix of running and walking.


----------



## Belle Ella

*BACON*, I'm to terrified to think I'll ever be able to do both the 5K and the Half in the same weekend. I already think I'm crazy enough for signing up for the Tinkerbell Hall! But somehow I know I can do it. I don't know if I'm reading this right so I'll just ask - is it that you haven't had a problem doing both events in on weekend or you haven't had issues with your knee acting up before? Either way, good luck getting back into it after your recovery break. I hope I don't have any more issues after yesterdays little hiccup but it seems like something that can be prevented if I add in a little more warm-up time. It's no fun! Good luck!!

*Paula*!! Dining plans are always exciting, although I don't usually include too many. Doing big meals and so forth never sits well with my poor tummy. I'm a many smaller meals throughout the day kind of person - or a grazer as my family likes to put it. Minnie & Friends is so much fun so I'm glad it came up (I believe at Meredith's suggestion first), although I think my heart truly belongs with Goofy's Kitchen. But M&F is a great way to take advantage of MM without technically having that little magical extra.


----------



## smile4stamps

Goofy's Kitchen may just have to become part of the plans for October


----------



## Belle Ella

I like the sound of that, especially so long as October happens!


----------



## BACON

Belle Ella said:


> *BACON*, I'm to terrified to think I'll ever be able to do both the 5K and the Half in the same weekend. I already think I'm crazy enough for signing up for the Tinkerbell Hall! But somehow I know I can do it. I don't know if I'm reading this right so I'll just ask - is it that you haven't had a problem doing both events in on weekend or you haven't had issues with your knee acting up before? Either way, good luck getting back into it after your recovery break. I hope I don't have any more issues after yesterdays little hiccup but it seems like something that can be prevented if I add in a little more warm-up time. It's no fun! Good luck!!



Just call me Steven from now on, thanks!  Doing a 5K and a half in consecutive days doesn't bother me so much; I did it in WDW this January and I just feel like pairing those medals with these ones. I was hoping to train for the Goofy Challenge in 2012 but at this point I don't think I'll be ready for it.

And to clarify, I haven't had problems with my left knee before.  I iced it last night after some hill training and it seemed to work out very well.  I had to sit out seven weeks this year after getting a stress fracture in my right foot and that was just outright miserable.  I just hope these injuries don't creep up on me leading up to the weekend.


----------



## merrrydeath

Woo hoo! I haven't had to do any of the work either! You're taking all my fun from me


----------



## Belle Ella

You got it *Steven*! I have to say, with so many events that take place in WDW, how does anyone ever pic which ones to do, lol. I thought I had such a simple decision signing up for Disneyland Half since it was the only option I had (WDW is just not in the cards for me just yet) and then they go and introduce the Tinkerbell Half and now it'll be hard for me not to do both (although the Disneyland Half suits me better because of how close it is to my birthday).

Hopefully you and everyone else will remain injury free leading up to the weekends. I hope, hope, hope I don't have to go through anything other than sore muscles. I have yet to ever really have what I refer to as a 'real' injury and I would prefer to keep it that way. I'm such a wimp for pain and can't imagine having to sit out because of them. The worst I've done outside of a sprained wrist is a broken pink toe and somehow I don't think that one counts for much of anything.

Haha, poor *Meredith*! No planning fun for you.


----------



## smile4stamps

Belle Ella said:


> I like the sound of that, especially so long as October happens!



Well I just got someone to agree to work Sept 30 for me.  I sent a text to someone else for the other days but the person I got the phone # from wasn't sure if it was her current # of not.  We will see.  Normally I would just ask off but I prefer not to use my vacation when I am available to just switch if the people are willing.  Unfortunately only a couple of people are ever willing to switch their schedule.


----------



## Belle Ella

That's a good start, _*Paula*_! I'll cross my finges for the rest of your days. I completely understand about preferring simply to switch/cover shifts and save your vacation if you can. I'm glad that if all works out I'll be able to pop down on my days off. Progress so far.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Glad to see you're getting so much use out of your "Jesus" phone! Those apps sound very handy!

And so jealous that you are doing Blue Bayou again. I just don't think we can afford it this time around, so probably won't do it. We will see. And also glad to see that you get to do M&F again. That will be fun for you!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yes *Andrea*! Lots and lots of use from my "Jesus" phone so far. It's a handy-dandy little toy, it is. Maybe to make BB a little cheaper just do desserts rather than a whole meal?


----------



## kim3339

So I finally made it over to your TR! Hope you don't mind I looked at some of your past ones. I love all the reports and pics! I'm so excited for Sept. that I living vicariously through the pics that people post on the threads. Hope your leg feels better soon.


----------



## blabbermouth

Haha, love your face in the pic with Captain Hook! Nice work.

Minnie & Friends does look amazing for character interaction, but maybe doesn't have the most interesting food?


----------



## Belle Ella

Glad to see you here _*Kim*_! Does this mean you'll be starting your PTR soon?  And of course I don't mind you looking at some of the past ones - that's what they are there for. It's kind of nice to know that individuals can still enjoy them, peruse them get ideas from them. I'm a total TR nut - and a photo nut too, lol. Probably because I know that I live vicariously through others' as well so I have to keep the ball rolling.

The good thing today is that my leg is feeling good today! Not sore at all to tell you the truth, although I'm not going to put that to the test and run or anything. My yoga will do just fine for today!

I cannot wait for September to get here, it's gonna be awesome!

Thanks *Kelsey*!  I love that photo. I have another one somewhere from a day I found him and Peter Pan hanging out. Now I wonder where it is. The same day we had our height contest.

I have to be honest though, I don't really pay much attention to the food! I go strictly for characters and I'm not even a big breakfast person to begin with. I would say that GK has the widest selection during breakfast out of the character meals that I have seen. M&F has all of your basics and they are good enough. But I'm just too busy getting photos/watching the characters to really reflect back on what I'm eating, lol. Ooh, the food at Ariel's Grotto when we did that for breakfast was pretty good, but it's not the buffet style like M&F and GK.


----------



## smile4stamps

blabbermouth said:


> Haha, love your face in the pic with Captain Hook! Nice work.
> 
> Minnie & Friends does look amazing for character interaction, but maybe doesn't have the most interesting food?



Jazz... I hope you don't mind.. I can answer on the food! 

M&F has pretty basic foods but I think they taste okay!  They have Scrambled Eggs, Sausage, Bacon (YUMM!), Ham (mine was WAY dried out!), Potatoes, Biscuits & Gravy, Made to Order Omelets, Fresh Fruit, French Toast, Mickey Waffles, Danishes and cereal.


----------



## Belle Ella

I don't mind at all *Paula*!! You're better to answer that one than I am


----------



## smile4stamps

Belle Ella said:


> I don't mind at all *Paula*!! You're better to answer that one than I am



Ha-Ha!!! What can I say... I LOVE FOOD!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I do too, lol. But I love it so much that I don't stop to think about it while I'm eating it. Or afterward for that matter. I just know when I want more, seconds, and when I'm done.


----------



## JH87

YAY for the update!
You know, I have seriously been considering doing a character meal for my trip in a few weeks, and I already read about how you can do it on a MM day, during MM even without MM access on your ticket. And after reading about your plans I think I wanna do the same thing. I haven't done one since I was probably 2 years old, and I have no clue which character meal it was. All I remember is Minnie kissed my dad & I just thought that was the best thing ever. 
Ok, enough of my rambling. What I am getting to is THANK YOU for convincing me to do a character meal this time around! 
Hopefully this week your training goes smoothly!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yay _*Jillian*_!!  Glad it's convinced you to do it!! And M&F should be the only character meal where you'll find Minnie Mouse unless I'm mistaken (and similarly, Mickey's Surfs Up at the PPH should be the only character meal where you'll find him). Meredith hasn't done a character meal since she was akid either so yay for everyone getting to do them!! I have heard some reports that vary on what happens if you are done with your meal before the regular opening time. In my experience we were able to leave and Disneyland still had not officially opened, but I have also heard someone somewhere once say that they weren't allowed to leave until the Park was officially open. So who knows what the real policy is. But you'll still be _*inside*_ Disneyland before it's officially open which is a small little fact that I love.


----------



## JH87

YAY I actually just booked it. 7:20a on Aug 2, a Tuesday! I haven't even gotten a reply from my friend on if she wants to do it, but I am sure she won't mind. 

I just thought of a question which I should have asked the CM...what time do we need to be at the gate to get escorted to the Plaza Inn? Like, right at our reservation time or 10 mins before or something?


----------



## smile4stamps

Personally I can't see getting to use any of the MM time in the park if you are there to do the characters.  I use my 90 minutes almost everytime!  If you are just using it to eat then yeah you might get done in time to do a ride or two.

Opps!  I guess I forgot to put this pic in my TR!  We found Minnie at Goofy's!  (I thought that was strange!)


----------



## Belle Ella

Heyyyyy! Wait a second. I posted a reply and it's MIA. Man. I don't want to type that all out again. Suppose I gotta. Later.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Aww. You and Minnie look cute together.


----------



## smile4stamps

Belle Ella said:


> Heyyyyy! Wait a second. I posted a reply and it's MIA. Man. I don't want to type that all out again. Suppose I gotta. Later.



The whole internet is acting strange today!!


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> Heyyyyy! Wait a second. I posted a reply and it's MIA. Man. I don't want to type that all out again. Suppose I gotta. Later.



Aww man! 
Hate when that happens.


----------



## BACON

Belle Ella said:


> You got it *Steven*! I have to say, with so many events that take place in WDW, how does anyone ever pic which ones to do, lol. I thought I had such a simple decision signing up for Disneyland Half since it was the only option I had (WDW is just not in the cards for me just yet) and then they go and introduce the Tinkerbell Half and now it'll be hard for me not to do both (although the Disneyland Half suits me better because of how close it is to my birthday).
> 
> Hopefully you and everyone else will remain injury free leading up to the weekends. I hope, hope, hope I don't have to go through anything other than sore muscles. I have yet to ever really have what I refer to as a 'real' injury and I would prefer to keep it that way. I'm such a wimp for pain and can't imagine having to sit out because of them. The worst I've done outside of a sprained wrist is a broken pink toe and somehow I don't think that one counts for much of anything.




This will probably be my last runDisney event for some time.  I still have a bunch of running goals outside of completing the Goofy challenge, and I would like to do those first.

Thanks for the wishes about remaining injury free.  I just did about 40 minutes of youtube yoga (I can't afford regular classes right now so it's this and some free courses offered throughout my city for now) and my knee and overall self feels a lot better.  Definitely not 100%, but it's a great cross-training workout.

Once I confirm my flight I'll start my own thread instead of hijacking yours.


----------



## Belle Ella

OK, this didn't go over so well last night (sigh - I had a nice reply typed out and everything) so lets give it another try!

*Jillian*, let's see ... As far as what time to show up for M&F I'd say get there as early as you are comfortable with but before 7:20a. People will be lining up between the time the security check point opens and on and so long as your name is down on their list they'll let you in even if it's not your exact time yet. You'll still have to walk over to the Plaza Inn which is where they'll actually check you in for your meal, etc.

*Paula*, I knew someone had seen Minnie at Goofy's recently. For some reason I was spacing that I saw the photo in your TR. I didn't want to say it if I couldn't remember for sure who it was, lol. I was trying to go back to your GK posts but the DIS was going so slowly for me at the time. I thought that was so very, very strange!

And don't worry *Steven*, I don't think you're hijacking my thread! Back in 'the day' (and maybe Paula is one who can testify to this) the whole thread was one big hijack  It's an ever-growing thing and I like having a discussion, not just me posting my updates. It's kind of a group-effort as far as I'm concerned! But I highly recommend writing your own!! I love pushing everyone to write P/TR's.

I'm still in the novelty phase of my runDisney events but I definitely understand having other running goals that you want to get done other than the Goofy challenge. I hope you're able to achieve them all


----------



## JH87

Thank you! I was thinking to just leave the hotel at 7, since it's across the street on Harbor. Takes less than 10 mins to get to the gates so we should be okay. 
When I was making the reservation, the CM asked if I was staying nearby. I said "yeah across the street" and then that was the end of that. I wonder why he asked?


----------



## Belle Ella

Got something in the mail today that I ordered for my training! Buuut ... I think I'll wait until next Tuesday before I tell you what it is!

*Jillian*, sounds good to me. I'm a very get-there-early person, who knows where it comes from, and for some reason I always have to be first at the security check point. It's a problem!! And they always ask me the same thing when I call Disney dining. I'm guessing it's just a simple way of getting a sense for how many people who call the dining number are staying on-site or off-site, coming in for the day, etc. - a kind of poll/survey. That's my bet guess.


----------



## smile4stamps

I always get to Gate 1 by 7am to be let in when they let the MM people in.  I then walk to the Plaza and am usually checked in and seated right away so that way you can get started...


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> Got something in the mail today that I ordered for my training! Buuut ... I think I'll wait until next Tuesday before I tell you what it is!



Yay! Looking forward to finding out what it is! 
I also like to be early for stuff.  I'd rather be 1 hour early than 5 minutes late for anything. And at DLR, if I am more than 10 people back in line at the gates, I do not like it very much.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, it's something I'm glad to finally have. Might not be exciting to everyone else though, lol. And you sound a little bit like me! Although my need to be early and at the front stems from my anxiety and I know it.


----------



## smile4stamps

I've never made it to the FRONT but I do not like to be very far back either.  It's one of the things I DID not like about the DoubleTree.  The shuttle got me there just 10-15 minutes before park open...


----------



## Belle Ella

I can count more times than not that I've been at the very front of the gates, lol. But when you're the first person to get to the security checkpoint by about a half hour or more (they usually have nothing up yet/nobody there when I show up) it tends to happen, lol. But I am a crazy early morning person so it makes it a lot easier. But one thing I love is being the first person to walk down Main Street so I can get my people-free photos.


----------



## Belle Ella

Checking in for the end of the week. My training is going well and I think I can really stick with it this time. Everyone, have a great weekend!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Belle Ella said:


> Checking in for the end of the week. My training is going well and I think I can really stick with it this time. Everyone, have a great weekend!!



Thank you!!! I hope you have a great weekend too.


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, Jessica!  Happy weekend to you!

I totally lost momentum in commenting on this TR - I can't even recall where I left off in commenting or what I had planned to comment on (was it the light fixtures?  I am blanking out!), so I won't...unless something comes to me later in a vision.  But I wanted to say I think it's so admirable and awesome that you're taking on this 5K!  The amount of preparation for it - just simple walking or running each day - would be enough to do people in!

I think it's great that you have taken on this challenge, however easy or hard it may come to you, and also found a whole new way to plan for/enjoy a DLR trip!  This will be a whole new spin on visiting DLR.

Also, because you'll be there in September, pre-HalloweenTime, you will get a sneak peek at some of the Halloween treats and trinkets before the rest of us in the Halloween thread see them because most of that stuff will already be on sale.

So is your October Halloween Time plan still to head to DLR with Meredith, or are you meeting up with Paula, or is everyone meeting up together?   I lost track!  Won't Laurie still be at DLR too in early October?   

If I do not end up using that hotel PIN code I got between 10/16 - 10/31, then I may just end up doing a day trip early in October, which was my original plan pre-PIN code.  I didn't really want my October trip to be so close to my late November trip, but then the PIN arrived and threw me off track!  I should know in a few days what I am doing for October once and for all.


----------



## Belle Ella

Just got home from my last walk of the week (I'll go ahead and 'spoil' the results for everyone - although it's all over Facebook for those who see me there - 4 1/2 miles for today) and logged in to see your comment *Sherry*!  And it's alright, we've turned the page and we're focusing on September! And thank you - I don't even know how I have the motivation to do this right now but I'm pretty darn sure it's the whole Disney aspect of it all. It's just nice to be able to take that and expand on it because eventually I want to try and sign up for some other things closer to home. It's a *big* lifestyle change for me, not just a "here, I want to do this because it's Disney and be done with it" kind of thing. Every day that I'm out there it gets easier and I start to look forward to it more and more and more. I don't want to throw much in between the two events I'm signed up for but hopefully after the Tinkerbell Half in January I can do some events that are closer to home. We'll see though. Right now I just want to finish and have them both under my belt so I have another goal to set for myself later on. I just really, really, really want to finish without getting picked up for being too slow in January. I'm pretty darn sure I'll have no problem with the 5K in September barring anything unusual (knock on wood). It reminds me of this shirt that I had in Jr. high that I wore to track practice all the time that said "I know I can, I know I can, I know I can" a la the Little Engine that Could.

As for October, if I go down I'd be crashing with Paula  I know right now she's working on getting the time off so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for her and then working with my boss to make sure I can get that Monday/Tuesday off which shouldn't be a problem. I can't remember the exact dates Laurie will be there but I think she'll be there during the days that Paula is looking at (I think they overlap by 1 day at the very least) and then there are a whole bunch more of the Divas going later in the month. If I could I'd try and get down around then jut to build up the money a little bit seeing as there wont be that much time between my birthday/5K trip and the dates in question. But hey, I want to make it down for Halloween again, I want to make it to a Halloween party for the first time, and I want to have some good company while I'm there! I'll be hanging around to hear what your plans end up being!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm under 50 days!! ​
Why didn't anyone tell me, haha. I have been so preoccupied with work and my training I just completely forgot. Getting closer to starting my daily photo countdown! I wont start that until I'm 1 month out though. I've done it in the past and everyone seemed to enjoy it, plus it will get some much-needed Disney photos in here. And by the way, I hope everyone has wished Disneyland a Happy 56th Birthday!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Yay!!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## JH87

Yay less than 50 days! 
Congrats on making such great progress with your walks and runs!


----------



## kim3339

Congrats on the 4 1/2 miles the other day!! The 5k'll be no prob by Sept.


----------



## reyasmommy

Yes, Congratulations!   Your my inspriation!   It's been so hot here, it's hard to get outside on exercise.   I can hardly stand walking from the front door to the mailbox.   UGH!   The sun is setting now though, I should take  a walk to the park...  Hmmmm, maybe later.   Watching Rango right now and TR'ing.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Deanna*,  aww.  I think I must be crazy but I love the heat and I think that's part of what's keeping me going. I've realized I like running earlier in the afternoon because it's so much warmer than 7 or so when my friend likes to go out because it's cooling off with the sun setting. I'm just the Heat Miser here on the DIS according to Sherry. You know, I have yet to see Rango. My mother loved it though.

*Kim*, I feel pretty invincible on my walking days! I'm nowhere near there on my running days just yet. Today was my second long run (the first one didn't go so well last week, haha) and it was supposed to be 1.6mi and I made i to the final .25mi before I just had to walk and by the time I got back to my house I still had .02mi to go but I'd already considered that last .25mi my cool down. But hey, I ran what I could so that's progress. I'll post more deets about it with tomorrow's TR Tuesday.

Thanks *Jillian*!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> *Deanna*,  aww.  I think I must be crazy but I love the heat and I think that's part of what's keeping me going. I've realized I like running earlier in the afternoon because it's so much warmer than 7 or so when my friend likes to go out because it's cooling off with the sun setting. I'm just the Heat Miser here on the DIS according to Sherry. You know, I have yet to see Rango. My mother loved it though.




Well, I'm Mr. Snow Miser, out on my frozen tundra!  So by default I guess that would have to make you Mr. Heat Miser!  But, according to "Year Without a Santa Claus," we both have really bad hair and I have blue skin!!  However, the little 'evil helpers' that dance around Mr. Heat Miser during their big musical number are much cuter than the snow people dancing around Snow Miser.  So you have the cuter back-up dancers!!

You said that your plans are to hopefully participate in marathons or other events closer to where you live.  Does that mean the San Francisco Marathon is eventually in your future?


----------



## Belle Ella

Hey now, all is well in the world when I have the cuter backup dancers, just sayin'! As for the SF Marathon, I dooooooon't know about that one  I think half marathons may be the extent of what i can do. We'll see how I survive 13.1 miles before I think about doing anything more, lol.


----------



## Belle Ella

Gotta get back to Hogwarts! Er ... Disneyland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
Another week has come and gone (and bringing with it the long-awaited Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows pt. 2  I was just a wee bit excited) and now it's time for another *TR Tuesday*! I promise to _try_ and keep my rambling and babbling to a minimum today (we'll have to see how that works out by the end of this post) but I do have a couple of training updates to talk about. First of all, no pain and all gain!! After last week's unhappy ending I took an easy start but then it was time to _*get back, get back up*_ where I left off and couldn't be happier with the results. I can feel my legs getting stronger with each run and I've been able to progress with each run getting a little bit longer each day and not feeling quite as drained the day before. But before I go on to my training results from week 2 lookie what I got this week:

(1)


​
I had been asking around on the Disneyland Half Marathon thread for suggestions on something to carry my iPhone and one of the suggestions a few of the other runners mentioned was the SPIbelt (small personal item belt). Let me just say that I have been in love with this since the first time I put it on. It's so lightweight, stays in place, and doesn't bounce around I know I almost forgot that I was wearing it at all. It may look tiny, but it does expand and fits my iPhone perfectly and I'll also have room for my hotel key card and stuff when it comes to the actual 5K. It's just a relief to be able to use my training Apps without having to carry my iPhone in my hand. Having free hands can make a big difference! It's pretty inexpensive at about $20 with tax and they currently offer free shipping. I also found a coupon code for an extra 10% off so as far as I'm concerned it was $18 well spent.

(2)


​
New running shoes!! So this is how I spent my extra money from working on the 4th of July (hip-hip-hooray for Holiday pay), exciting huh? I don't even want to tell you how long I've had the shoes I've been using, but after my leg pain the other day I decided it was time to get an upgrade. So my sister and I went out to a few sporting supply stores. I tried on some pairs, I took a few strides, I compared and contrasted and finally *FOUND* and decided on another pair of Saucony's (well, not another pair since they are replacing some old Asics but I remember having Saucony's when I was running track in high school). The first thing that ran through my mind when I saw these was "_*wouldn't they be perfect for the Tinkerbell Half?*_" and proceeded to try them on. I will never understand how they come up with shoe 'names' but say hello to the Grid Shadow Genesis ... in green and silver. I could just feel the difference on my first run out in these, talk about an improvement! Although now methinks I need to order another SPIbelt - you know, in green.

And now let's get down to the boring old numbers!




Training Week 2




All data gathered using *RunKeeper* and *Ultimate 5K* Apps for iPhone​
*Tuesday 7/12:*
Took the day easy to rest my leg and did 30 minutes of yoga.

*Wednesday 7/13:*
Total miles: 1.88
Pace: 13:27 min/mi
Time: 25:20
Calories: 267
^ data from RunKeeper

Distance: 1.22 mi
Duration: 21 min
Average pace: 10:10 min/mi
^ data from day 1 of Ultimate 5K

*Thursday 7/14:*
Total miles: 3.31
Pace: 17:13 min/mi
Time: 57:03
Calories: 311
^ data from RunKeeper

*Friday 7/15:*
Total miles: 2.00
Pace: 13:10 min/mi
Time: 26:18
Calories: 262
^ data from RunKeeper

Distance: 1.34 mi
Duration: 23 min
Average pace: 10:10 min/mi
^ data from day 1 of Ultimate 5K

*Saturday 7/9:*
Total miles:
Pace:
Time:
Calories:
^ data from RunKeeper

*Sunday 7/10:*
Off day!

*Monday 7/11:*
Total miles: 2.26
Pace: 14:09 min/mi
Time: 31:56
Calories: 303
^ data from RunKeeper

So I should have had some data from the Ultimate 5K App as well. This was supposed to be another long run (1.80 mile run + my warm up and cool down walks) and I came so, so, so, so close to completing it 100%. I had less than .25 miles left in the actual run when I just couldn't pus myself any further so cut the run a touch short and started my cool down walk. Because I cut the entire workout short the Ultimate 5K didn't complete it's data, but that's alright. I had changed my intervals from 1min run/1min walk to 30 seconds each and I don't think I'll be doing that again. I thought the shorter times would help but I definitely think I did better doing 1 full minute of each. My next training run will jump to 1.72 miles on Wednesday so wish me luck!

So there you have it, my second week of training! Pretty successful, I like to think. To date I've already done 25 miles in total (walks and runs).  I read a pretty fun tip on runDisney's Facebook page the other day about putting away for every mile I complete during my training so by the time my race is finished I will have a nice amount of money to treat myself to something. I really like this idea so I'm going to do it and keep track of how much running money I save. But I need your input: should I include both my running and walking distances, or just the distances of my runs? Hm. Decisions, decisions.

So I have to ask ... are there any other Potterphiles lurking on my TR who were just as excited about Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows pt. 2? It feels very much like a whole chapter of my childhood has closed for good, but it never really ends, does it? I'm so sad that to date I've only seen it once because of my work schedule but I plan on making up for that over the next few days. I've been keeping busy watching A Very Potter Musical and A Very Potter Sequel though. Never heard of them? Well, I'm sure I mentioned my Team Starkid addiction considering the fact that I have imposed my own personal theme for my race the "Starship 5K" in honor of their latest production. AVMP and AVPS are the two Harry Potter parodies/musicals that they have done and they are _*totally awesome*_! I highly recommend watching them on YouTube and of course Starship as well. There is another stage production they did ... but ... let's just say it's title isn't quite DIS-friendly, shall we. 

Sigh. I am having internet issues today so I shall end today's update here. Somebody is _*acting like Garfield on a Monday*_, sigh. Next week I'll be starting my actual Disneyland day planning. So exciting!!







 I think we've covered enough today, see you on the other side! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



continue the adventure here​


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sounds like you've had a very successful week!   How does that SPIbelt work exactly? I can't quite figure it out from the picture, lol.

I still have to catch up on the Potter stuff. I am not a huge fan, but I have seen the first 5 movies, and wouldn't mind finishing them eventually. Just gotta get the momentum up! I think I should probably watch the first 5 again to refresh my memory though.


----------



## tdashgirl

Yes, yes yes SPI belts rock!!! I actually don't own one though, I borrow DH's  He bought one from some pre-race running expo, and I totally made fun of it (hahhah you have a fanny sack) but then I tried it.  It's the perfect size for a phone, keys, cash/credit card, and it doesn't move around and bug you while you run


----------



## Belle Ella

*Tania*, I thought they looked funny when I first saw them and I've always kind of laughed when I thought of people wearing things like this (love what you called it ...  a fanny sack) but when you actually need to use something like that they totally rock! Mind you, mine currently hides underneath the shirts I've been wearing when I run so nobody would see it anyway. But it's pretty neat and I love having something lightweight that stays put. That's the big kicker right there. No bouncing, no feeling like it's going to fall off. Very good purchase!



​
*Andrea*, I know it's hard to tell from the photo that I posted originally but there's more fabric to the actual pouch than it looks like from the front. It folds nicely and then expands to fit whatever it needs to hold. It's nice and stretchy so once you've got what you need in there it's not all loose and things stay put so they aren't bouncing around. Its awesome Other than that it just snaps around your waist.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loved the update!! I like how your shoes are lime green.


----------



## merrrydeath

Cute shoes, indeed!

I didn't think I would cry at Harry Potter, but the tears just started pouring down my face when McGonagall and Mrs Weasley were standing on the steps of Hogwarts, grim as all get out.


----------



## Belle Ella

Total DIS shoes, huh *Kaitlin*?

Aww, *Meredith* cried too! Snape's death was what really brought out the tears for me, along with his memories of finding Lilly dead. My heart jut broke. And Alan Rickman is just pure awesomeness. I really loved McGonagall after she called the school to arms and that "Ive always wanted to use that spell" line. She was like a giddy schoolgirl and it was just nice to have that moment in with the grimness of the situation.

I'm trying to rewatch the movies yet again because I am going with my friend to see DH2 again tomorrow morning. Somehow I have t make it through OOTP, HBP and DH1 tonight.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Belle Ella said:


> Total DIS shoes, huh *Kaitlin*?



Yes there are.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Total DIS shoes, huh *Kaitlin*?
> 
> Aww, *Meredith* cried too! Snape's death was what really brought out the tears for me, along with his memories of finding Lilly dead. My heart jut broke. And Alan Rickman is just pure awesomeness. I really loved McGonagall after she called the school to arms and that "Ive always wanted to use that spell" line. She was like a giddy schoolgirl and it was just nice to have that moment in with the grimness of the situation.
> 
> I'm trying to rewatch the movies yet again because I am going with my friend to see DH2 again tomorrow morning. Somehow I have t make it through OOTP, HBP and DH1 tonight.



It's a good thing I wasn't too big on knowing what the story was about before reading this!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> It's a good thing I wasn't too big on knowing what the story was about before reading this!




I read the book so no big deal for me.


----------



## blabbermouth

Ahh! I'm a late adopter HP fan. I have only read the first 5 books so far. I quickly scrolled past your movie related comments!  I'm trying to catch up so I can see the final movie in theatres, but it likely won't happen in time. 

Anyway, congrats on your new purchases! I have sauconys too


----------



## Belle Ella

What can I say, I don't know how to no spoil things for others, haha. I'm far too enthusiastic for that. And I have nobody to talk to about it in person and it's depressing me!


----------



## reyasmommy

DH and I took the kids to the Drive-ins on Friday to see Harry Potter.   That was the only way we were able to see it because I couldn't get  babysitter.  But I might as well have saved my money because the baby wouldn't sit still for anything, I think I maybe saw a total of 20 minutes of it.   I plan on going back next weekend and seeing it at the IMAX.     I read all the books though, so I know wht to expect.    I'm so sad it's alllll over.    HP will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Belle Ella

It may have ended but I refuse to let it be "over"  HP is a series I can read again and again and again, the same with watching the films. Heck, my family rolls their eyes whenever I go on another HP movie marathon. And now I have AVPM/AVPS as well. It's plenty to keep me going for a little while longer. I really hope you like it when you get to see it again.


----------



## kaoden39

One of the worst experiences I had at the movies was years ago.  We took the girls who were 2 and 3 at the time to see the "premiere" of Hercules.  Disney had special "premieres" in select cities.  I bought the tickets well in advance and I was so excited.  We left the baby with my MIL and we took the girls.  I don't think that Scotty and I saw half of the movie with between trips to the lobby with Kody.  We ended up leaving before the movie was over.  They didn't go to the movies again until they were much older.


----------



## reyasmommy

I just DVR'd all the movies on Family channel and started reading the first book again.   Thought I'd have a marathon this weekend.      I own all the movies just thought it would be easier to have them all on DVR so I can pause and go as often as I need without any trouble.   Should be fun.


----------



## JH87

Great update Jessica! Looks like you are making some great progress with your running! 
And I love that you instantly thought of Tinkerbell when you got the green shoes


----------



## tdashgirl

The spoiler aspect with HP movies is kind of like the Twilight movies ... I admit that I kind of just assume that anyone who is interested in the movies read the books and already pretty much know what happens    Bad Tania, I know. 



reyasmommy said:


> I plan on going back next weekend and seeing it at the IMAX.    .


Oh you will love it!  We went to go see it in IMAX and were so glad we did.  Totally gorgeous picture and sound, it really was like you were in the movie.


----------



## Belle Ella

See, that's my thought too Tania. Especially so long after the final book was released. Spoilers are kind of a moot point after a certain period of time if you ask me. Nothing in the books at this point in time is really a secret and the important things in the book had gosh darn well better have been in the movie. There are some things I wish had been included - you'll always get that - but I'm a very happy camper. I just got back from seeing it again and already I want to go back!! I think I'll settle for re-reading the books.


----------



## mommaU4

Belle Ella said:


> (1)
> 
> 
> ​​


Hey, what a cute shirt!!


----------



## kaoden39

tdashgirl said:


> The spoiler aspect with HP movies is kind of like the Twilight movies ... I admit that I kind of just assume that anyone who is interested in the movies read the books and already pretty much know what happens    Bad Tania, I know.
> 
> 
> Oh you will love it!  We went to go see it in IMAX and were so glad we did.  Totally gorgeous picture and sound, it really was like you were in the movie.





Belle Ella said:


> See, that's my thought too Tania. Especially so long after the final book was released. Spoilers are kind of a moot point after a certain period of time if you ask me. Nothing in the books at this point in time is really a secret and the important things in the book had gosh darn well better have been in the movie. There are some things I wish had been included - you'll always get that - but I'm a very happy camper. I just got back from seeing it again and already I want to go back!! I think I'll settle for re-reading the books.




I am of the same thought.  I read the books, I am not surprised and frankly if I was that concerned I would have seen it last week.


----------



## Queenbillabong

mommaU4 said:


> Hey, what a cute shirt!!



What she said 


....... and I LOVE Harry Potter!  Still haven't been to see it though.  I may try to make it this weekend (we'll see how it goes).  I could read the books over and over too


----------



## smile4stamps

I missed TR Tuesday!!!  

Actually I didn't... I read it on my phone... but we all know how that goes in trying to respond!

And then I wasn't on the Dis yesterday... 

I love the Shoes!  Very Nice looking.  How long do running shoes generally last?  Will they still be good for the Tinkerbell Half or will you need a new pair before then?  

The SPIBELT looks interesting... When I go on my walks I use my waist bag I use for DL but if I try and jog.  (Try being the operative word!) it bounces around a lot...


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

Even as old as I am I love the Harry Potter movies.  To this day I think the first one is my all time fav Harry Potter show.  (All time Favorite Movie ever is the Original Star Wars Movie-- I will never forget the black theatre- with the beginning scrolling by on the screen).

Reading your posts everyday I can get to them.  Will be trying to check back more often.


----------



## Belle Ella

Good to see you drop by, *Patty*. Thanks! See, I really love Harry Potter because I think it's something all ages can enjoy. True, it can't be everyone's cup of tea (what can) but it's definitely not a one group time of thing. But I think part of what plays into that is how long it's been going on now because those of us who were young when it first started aren't quite as young as we were. 10 years (for the films) is a pretty long time! I will say I'm not a big fan of Star Wars though (hence why I'm making my own theme for the 5K), but to each her own, right? Hope to see you drop by again.

You are forgiven, *Paula*! You've had a whole heck of a lot on your plate lately but as long as you're here (and doing that reporting of your own) it's all good. I sure as heck dont blame you for not trying to respond on your phone! Every once in a while I go in and try for some crazy, crazy reason and regret it instantly but I've already dedicated myself and by golly, I am going to finish! As for the shoes, I have no idea. I've obviously never followed the 'running shoes rules' considering I have had my last pair since ... high school or earlier. And the SPI belt is the perfect remedy for that bouncing around. It hasn't been a problem at all!

So *Theresa*, did you get to see Harry Potter?! 

And you and *Beth* are so silly!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love your TR!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

New update coming tomorrow! Just a heads up, it probably wont be until about ... 5p at the earliest thanks to a looong day at work tomorrow.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Okay. That's fine with me.


----------



## Belle Ella

I wanna be a Starship Ranger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
It's time for another *TR Tuesday*, folks. You know what this means? I'm one week closer to Disneyland!! This time next week it will officially be August which is really just blowing my mind right now because August means that my trip will be 1 month away! I wish I could say I had anything fun going on in August. I'll be missing my mom's big 50th birthday celebration in Vegas with her twin sister, 2 cousins and my sister. A part of me wishes I could be there since it's a big milestone with my mom but I had to pass (even with my mom paying) for a whole slew of reasons. Now I'm trying to brainstorm something fun for the two of us either before she leaves or after she gets back but between (all of) you and me that's not going so well so far. I'm just not that kind of a creative person. I also have to plan a fun night for my friend's 25t birthday on the 10th all the while trying to convince her to go to Disneyland with me in September. Her birthday is exactly one month before mine and I'm pushing the whole "late birthday celebration" reasoning as much as I can. She just doesn't know if she can get the time off or not yet. Keep your fingers crossed with me, will 'ya! Otherwise we're doing our birthday tradition of dinner at Benihana's. Yummy! My mouth is watering already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One exciting thing from today though: I got mail! Well, I do get mail frequently but it's usually bills and of the non-fun variety which wouldn't be worth posting about, but today's mail was exciting! Remember way back when, when I first started my TR Tuesday updates? Well, I decided to share a photo of the shirt I was getting for the 5K (which I have self-appointed the Starship 5K) that featured one of my favorite Starkids? Just to refresh your memory:




Well, it arrived in the mail today - along with my totally awesome light blue Starkid sunglasses. Let's just say I am a happy camper right now. Funny story though, UPS delivered it to the wrong address and my crazy neighbors ended up with the package (UPS needs to hire more Hufflepuffs, just sayin'). Uh-oh! That could have been bad and I'm actually surprised they brought it over to me. Did I mention they are my crazy-neighbors? I knew it was for me the second crazy-lady mentioned something from UPS since I'd been tracking it online and new it was supposed to arrive today. I wasted no time getting it inside and ripping it open. I really love ordering new Starkid things because the company they go through, Ann Arbor Tees, just plain old rock and every order I have placed has come with a hand written note, thank you or drawing on the invoice. It just puts an even bigger smile on my face.




When Up cuts an onion - the onion is the one who cry




I am a Starkid




Yes, yes I do​
So now that that's out of the way, let's get down to business - and please don't be mad, but I didn't keep on track with my runs this week! I didn't have such a great week with work between shift extensions because my workload was too huge, no sleep before (what was _*supposed*_ to be my last) my overnight shift, and a near yelling-match with a co-worker I was just way too stressed out, tired, and all around frazzled to get my tush off the couch and go for a run no matter how hard I tried. So this will look a little pathetic:




Training Week 3




All data gathered using *RunKeeper* and *Ultimate 5K* Apps for iPhone​
*Tuesday 7/19:*
Total miles: 3.80
Pace: 16:46 min/mi
Time: 1:03:40
Calories: 362
^ data from RunKeeper

Man, oh man! My friend and I made the mistake of going a route with the biggest hill in town. We were dying!

*Wednesday 7/20:*
Total miles: 2.26
Pace: 14:17 min/mi
Time: 32:13
Calories: 264
^ data from RunKeeper

Run Distance: 1.72 mi
Run Duration: 21 min
^ data from day 1 of Ultimate 5K

*Thursday 7/21:*
Total miles: 3.31
Pace: 17:13 min/mi
Time: 57:03
Calories: 311
^ data from RunKeeper

*Friday 7/22:*
Oops. No walk or run today. 

*Saturday 7/23:*
Nope, not today either. 

*Sunday 7/124:*
Well, this is my normal day off. Did you expect me to run?  Not a chance after my overnight shift.

*Monday 7/25:*
Total miles: 2.24
Pace: 14:23 min/mi
Time: 32:14
Calories: 266
^ data from RunKeeper

Run Distance: 1.72 mi
Run Duration: 21 min
^ data from day 1 of Ultimate 5K

Look! I finally got back on the running bandwagon! All I need to do is add an extra run in tonight instead of my walk and then run again tomorrow and I'll be 100% back on track.

The good news? I'm still feeling like I'm improving with each run but I am having trouble finding a run/walk interval that works for me. Right now I'm going strong through the first mile - maybe mile and a half - but after that I'm finding it hard to keep going. I've mostly been sticking to a 1/1 ratio (run for 1 minute and then walk for 1 minute) although I tried 30 second splits but that failed miserably. On my last run I was able to keep the 1/1 ration going for the first mile or so but then had to switch to running for 1 minute and walking for 3 I was just so tired. Tonight is my long run and I jump from 1.72 to 2.3 miles! So I think I'm going to stick to a 1/3 ratio for tonight and then go from there. We'll see how it works out for me, keep your fingers crossed!

So moving right along, I've been doing a little more planning this past week as far as my individual Disney days go and I wanted to break those down over the next few weeks for ya'll - I figure if I do one day a week it will keep my mind occupied with enough planning to keep me from going insane up until the week before I leave. Sound like a plan? Well, here we go with ...

Friday, September 2nd​
This will also be known as driving day or Disney day (or simply D-Day), but also day 1 and Expo day - take your pick. First let's take a look at the Park hours and Disneyland's entertainment schedule:

*Disneyland:* 9am - 11pm
*California Adventure:* 10am - 10pm

*Fireworks (Magical):* 9:30pm
*Mickey's Soundsational Parade:* 4:00pm, 6:30pm
*Fantasmic:* 9:00pm, 10:30pm​
My usual Disney routine is to leave home sweet home around 2am! Super early, huh? The first big reason why I love leaving at that time is that I miss the worst of both the NorCal and the SoCal traffic and end up making very good time. The second big reason is that it puts me in Anaheim early enough to check in at my hotel and stow my luggage (or if I'm lucky enough and my room is ready I can go unpack) and still make it to the the gate before Disneyland opens. It's a beautiful, beautiful thing! So I'll be aiming to arrive between 7:30 and 8am at ...



​
Go HOJ! Go HOJO! It's a pretty rare occasion when I don't stay at the Howard Johnson on Harbor. What can I say, they've been excellent to me so far so I see no reason to go anywhere else just yet. And it's really no biggee to me if my room is ready upon arrival or not. Either way I'll simply be checking in, leaving my luggage behind, and making a mad dash over to the Esplanade basking in the Welcome to Disneyland atmosphere (even for the cross-walk on Harbor) where I get to queue up at the gates and wait for the Park to open. One small bummer is that it _*will*_ be a MM due to the 5K race on Saturday morning, but that'll just have to do.

The plan is to spend a couple of hours in the Park getting a head start on my Scavvy-Hunt-photo-taking, collecting some Fast Passes and going on a few rides. I'm not really interested in giving Star Tours 2.0 a try for the first time just yet so I'll go out on a limb and say that my FP's will be strictly limited to Space Mountain and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. You can also count on me getting an early ride in on Indiana Jones and Pirates of the Caribbean. I'll have about 2 1/2 hours all to myself to do what I want to do before I have to go check in at the Blue Bayou for my lunch reservation, request a waterside table, and then chill out in the lobby. I know I'll already be tired so I'm really looking forward to that (who knows, it could be the highlight of my day).

That's really all the park time I've got planned out, lol. After lunch I'll be hopping over to Tomorrowland and taking the Monorail to Downtown Disney so I can make a dash to the Health and Fitness Expo at the Disneyland Hotel, which starts at noon and lasts until 8pm. I'll need to pick up my race packet and I would also like to take a peek at what they have going on over there: the exhibits, booths, merchandise, goody bags, speakers (including Jeff Galloway) ... you name it. I don't want to sit here and plan how long I want to spend there so I'll just go with the flow. *But* (and there usually is a but, or is it butt) I would like to be back in Disneyland in time to see Mickey's Soundsational Parade at either 4 or 6:30pm. I plan on being back at the hotel and in bed long before Fantasmic or the Fireworks light up the sky seeing as I have an extra early morning on race day!

All in all it'll be a pretty low key day. I have an early race the next morning and after the very early morning I'll want to get a good night's rest. After I leave the Expo I'll probably hop back over to Disneyland for long enough to use up whatever FP's I grabbed in the morning and then look to head back to the hotel to eat dinner and then relax and go to bed! See, such a nice and easy day!







 Well, see you on the other side! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



continue the adventure here​


----------



## tdashgirl

Even though I have no clue really about the Starkid story  the shirt and glasses are super cute!  TG you got 'em from the crazy neighbors!

I love your plan!   Too bad I can never convince DH to leave at 2am   I can usually get him on the road around 6-7 so we're in Anaheim in time for lunch.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loved the update!! I have never heard of Starkid. What is it?


----------



## Belle Ella

*Tania* - Haha, my whole TR and PTR has a Starship & Starkid theme. Blame Harry Potter and the Deahtly Hallows. I've been a big fan of these guys for what feels like ages but with HP coming out it got pulled back to the forefront and perfect timing too considering the actual theme for the 5K. I did post the "basics" of the Starkid Story in my first TR Tuesday update and maybe I'm just trying to browbeat everyone into watching their musicals or something. As for leaving times, it would have to be my only option if I ever left at 6 or 7. 2 has been absolutely perfect and any time I've left later than that has been miserable. I guess another big plus is that it's still pretty cool when you drive through the Grapevine. I am not a big fan of that drive when the sun is really up, lol.


----------



## blabbermouth

Nice! Getting new stuff before your trip is always part of the fun. Love the color of the sunnies. 

Wow, good for you getting up at 2 to drive! I don't know if I'd be able to do it and still function on my first day there. 

Almost under a month for you!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sometimes I don't know if you could call it functioning! I remember the first time I did it for my first trip that I wrote a TR for. It got to a point we were beat. Exhausted. Frustrated. Yada yada yada. Somehow I make it through. But I definitely do *not* close out the Park on my arrival day!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Good update Jessica!!  Good girl on your running......you're doing great & I know by race time you'll do us all proud!!   Are you meeting up with the committee that weekend??  Are you doing lunch at BB by yourself??  Sorry, really shouldn't read things with lots of words when tired....I may have missed those answers....... 

Are any other Diva's doing the race?  If so, do you get to run in the same grouping??


----------



## JH87

Yay an update!!!
Your first day in DLR sounds fun and laid back. I love traveling really early in the morning, it reminds me of when I was a little kid and we'd take family trips. My dad is a real early bird! I would still travel super early in the morning now but the friends I usually travel with have a different idea. Oh well! 

 That shirt and glasses are super cute! I must admit, you have got me very curious on this whole Starship thing. I do remember you explaining it a while back, but I feel like I need to watch it now after you talking about it so much!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

JH87 said:


> Yay an update!!!
> Your first day in DLR sounds fun and laid back. I love traveling really early in the morning, it reminds me of when I was a little kid and we'd take family trips. My dad is a real early bird! I would still travel super early in the morning now but the friends I usually travel with have a different idea. Oh well!
> 
> That shirt and glasses are super cute! I must admit, you have got me very curious on this whole Starship thing. I do remember you explaining it a while back, but I feel like I need to watch it now after you talking about it so much!



If you like musicals, you really should. It's cute. I have never been huge into musicals and plays, so I couldn't get myself too into it like Jessica, but the few scenes that I saw were good.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, first of all I need to make an edit to yesterdays TR Tuesday update (already, haha ). I thought I had everything all nicely planned out and then this morning Disney has to go and throw a wrench into that by posting the actual entertainment hours for half of September. So obviously the wrench must have been a pretty, decorated one right?

*Fireworks (Magical):* 9:30pm
*Mickey's Soundsational Parade:* 4:00pm, 6:30pm
*Fantasmic:* 9:00pm, 10:30pm​
There isn't anything posted for California Adventure yet (aside from Disney Junior - Live on Stage) but I think I'll be honest and say that I'm going to skip WOC and Aladdin on this trip.  WOC at least has taken the spotlight over Fantasmic for me the past few trips and I really, really, really, really miss Fantasmic so I think that will be my top priority. I also have yet to see Magical from a view with the Castle and I would like to remedy that, finally. So here's where the change in yesterdays plan comes into effect:

The plan was to do some rides early in the morning and collect Fast Passes before my lunch reservation at Blue Bayou. Afterward I was going to head over to the Disneyland Hotel for the Health and Fitness Expo for no pre-determined amount of time before hopping back to Disneyland for some last minute fun and an early night back at the hotel. Well, the new plan is almost _*exactly*_ the same except that I want to be back in Disneyland in time to catch either of the two parades either from somewhere along Main Street or near the Hub. This will be step one of getting all three nightly entertainment options in over the course of the weekend so I'll have to decide how to split up Fantasmic and the Fireworks between Saturday and Sunday (I'll have to ask *Meredith* if she'd like to do either one on Sunday). I wish I could throw one in on Friday night but I plan on being in bed long before 9:30pm!

OK, that's it. I'll have the info added to the post sometime today for any future readers. Now back to comments!

Thanks for the enthusiasm, *Jillian*!  It's kind of funny for me to actually be "planning" a laid back day at Disneyland. I can't say I've been the type to plan everything down to the second but I have definitely had the tendency to be more on the "commando" end of the spectrum more often than not. Hopefully I take my own advice and don't overdo it on the first day. Normally when I leave so early in the morning I have somebody with me and I don't know if being solo is going to have a big impact on how alert/awake I am but I'm hoping it goes smoothly. Worse comes to worse I just head back to the hotel as soon as I can check in and sleep, sleep, sleep. Either way I'll be at Disneyland so it wont be so bad. It's funny how I managed to coerce my friend into leaving so early. I think it helped that I was the one driving the entire way otherwise it probably never would have happened. But it wasn't even an option seeing as she didn't have a drivers license at the time. If I do end up going with somebody who can drive this time I'll still probably have to play the whole "I'll do all the driving myself if we can leave at 2am" line again. But who am I kidding, I'm too much of a control freak not to make the entire drive. But I like it, to be honest. 

Haha, my *Evil Plan* is working! Starship really is a funny show and I loved it, but I love everything they do. Fans of Harry Potter should watch A Very Potter Musical and A Very Potter Sequel first. They were the first productions and there are a few running jokes from them that carry forward into Starship. If anybody does end up watching it, I hope you like it.

Thanks *Laurie*! Some days it really doesn't feel like I'm making that much progress with my running, but then I look back at where I started and I guess I really have. I _think_ the only other Diva who is doing the actual 5K will be Bridget and I can't remember who else was for sure signed up for the Half other than Sarah. I'm having some dead brain mojo this morning. All I know is I better be seeing Bridget during the race  But I will be meeting up with the other Committee members on Saturday but don't expect to hear details  Saturday's plan will be posted next week. And yup, right now I will be dining solo at BB.

Ooh, thanks for the plug *Andrea*!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Thanks *Laurie*! Some days it really doesn't feel like I'm making that much progress with my running, but then I look back at where I started and I guess I really have. I _think_ the only other Diva who is doing the actual 5K will be Bridget and I can't remember who else was for sure signed up for the Half other than Sarah. I'm having some dead brain mojo this morning. All I know is I better be seeing Bridget during the race  But I will be meeting up with the other Committee members on Saturday but don't expect to hear details  Saturday's plan will be posted next week. And yup, right now I will be dining solo at BB.



Ah, come on Jazz.....just a few hints??


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

Miss Bella you have me so excited to do a 5k.  I used to walk 2.5 miles two times a day. Morning and early evening.  My time was between 34-38 mins walking for the 2.5 miles.  I did 32-33 a few times but not often. Comparing times I think I can keep up doing a 5k at a steady run.  Might be slower then last years tar but me will just be slower but steady. 

I am not what I call built like a runner.  Not now for sure but when I was younger I could run long distance and maintain a good speed.  Now I have to get started training.   I have a hard time getting going on exercise these days.  Not to long ago I was going to the gym 2 times a day and walking the 2 times a day taking care of home and self where did I find not only the time but the mind set to do that?  

I am going to start out much slower this time around.

Now back to your trip and pre-trip report.  It appears you have some good plans for the next trip.  

Did you get to keep the guy wearing the t-shirt to.    Sure is a cutie.  

Take care will be checking back again.

Patty


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

Now Now Bella Woman -- where are my updates?  The trip reports and Pre Trip reports are my vacations.  Hurry back I need another trip .  I will be watching  >>.    

Patty


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love the trip reports and pre-trip reports


----------



## reyasmommy

I finally got to the IMAX to see Harry Potter and it was A-M-A-Z-I-N-G !!!   Im sad it is over, but I decided to start reading the books again, so thats been fun.    So aside from Twilight.  ((Not sure if youre a Twilight fan or not?))    Im now excited about the Hunger Games movies.     Hope theyre not a let down.  ((Not sure if you're a fan of Hunger games either))

Anyway   back to your PTR!!

Job Well done with your running.    I wish I had the energy and motivation that you do.   Cant wait to see how well you do at the race.

Youre first day sounds nice.    Im bummed because Blue Bayou and POTC will be closed during our visit.   SOOOOO BUMMED!!!!!    But at least youll get to enjoy them both.

((by the way when do they post hours for Disney?   a month ahead?  Two months?))

Great updatelook forward to more.


----------



## kaoden39

reyasmommy said:


> I finally got to the IMAX to see Harry Potter and it was A-M-A-Z-I-N-G !!!   Im sad it is over, but I decided to start reading the books again, so thats been fun.    So aside from Twilight.  ((Not sure if youre a Twilight fan or not?))    Im now excited about the Hunger Games movies.     Hope theyre not a let down.  ((Not sure if you're a fan of Hunger games either))
> 
> Anyway   back to your PTR!!
> 
> Job Well done with your running.    I wish I had the energy and motivation that you do.   Cant wait to see how well you do at the race.
> 
> Youre first day sounds nice.    Im bummed because Blue Bayou and POTC will be closed during our visit.   SOOOOO BUMMED!!!!!    But at least youll get to enjoy them both.
> 
> ((by the way when do they post hours for Disney?   a month ahead?  Two months?))
> 
> Great updatelook forward to more.




The casting of Woody Harrelson (sp?) as Haymitch is perfect!!  I am really looking forward to those movies as well.  I loved that series.


----------



## kim3339

Loved the glasses and the shoes from last week! So jealous that you're leaving that early. If I could convince my dad of that, I'd be on the road right with you. I'd love to be there Friday when the gates open. 

I forgot what channel it was on, but last week there was a made for TV movie about Rowling on. I think it was Magic Words or something like that? It was really good/interesting.


----------



## kim3339

Forgot to ask you~ How do you change/rename the link on your signature to the TR Thread from the actual website address? I kept trying but was having any luck with it.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Kim*, What time on Friday are you leaving then? It's a very logical way to go about it, honestly. I really do hit very little traffic. And I usually make it down in under 6 hours (and I'm about 45 minutes to an hour out of San Jose).Those morning hours are all important, but it will be a little different with Friday being a MM because of the 5K. I remember hearing about that thing on JK Rowling but I never got to watch it myself!  Shame one me, right?

Oh, and to link your text you just tag it like you would an image pretty much. Here's an example (just take out the *):

Jazz Takes on the Star Tours 5K ºoº September 2-5 ºoº PTR on pg.64 ºoº Updated 7/25

would be 

[*URL="http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2593178"]Jazz Takes on the Star Tours 5K ºoº September 2-5 ºoº PTR on pg.64 ºoº Updated 7/25[/URL]

There's also a button when you are typing your text that will do it for you - it should be a little earth or something with a little link. So you would type your text, highlight it, then press that button and it will ask you for the URL you want to link to s you paste it in there and then hit done or whatever and it will create it for you.

*Deanna*, I am definitely a huge Twilight fan (not as much as I was a few years ago, but I was very proud when I won a Twilight costume contest when Breaking Dawn was released) and Hunger Games fan - among others. I'm a pretty big fan of YA series in general if I had to be perfectly honest, lol. I am so glad that you loved Harry Potter! I think amazing is really an understatement. I have to go see it again now, haha.

And thanks about the running. Trust me, I don't have the motivation to do it every day which is what happened at the end of last week. I tried making it up the past few days and boy am I regretting it right now! And it really is a shame for everyone who's going to miss out on all the fall refurbs that are going on this year. It is pretty depressing but you'll still have a great time. Lately they've been getting the hours posted rough 60 days out 

*Michele*, so far Haymitch/Woody Harrelson is the only actor I placed in my dream team who's actually in the film. Very happy with that choice, very happy! I'll reserve my judgment of everyone else until I see the final production.

*Patty*, haha. I'll have another update posted next Tuesday, I promise! Can't give away _*all*_ the good stuff at once. In better news though, I have quite a few more trips lined up after this one and the waits wont be nearly as long.

*Laurie*, you wish!! How's this for a clue: there will be photos involved.


----------



## reyasmommy

kaoden39 said:


> The casting of Woody Harrelson (sp?) as Haymitch is perfect!!  I am really looking forward to those movies as well.  I loved that series.



Yes, I agree!   I think the girl they chose for Katniss is great too.   She looks exactly how I imagined.  I LOVE Woody...  I met him a few years ago and he's a really cool, laid back guy.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> *Laurie*, you wish!! How's this for a clue: there will be photos involved.



BRAT!!


----------



## Belle Ella

*Deanna*, I was really on board with Jennifer Lawrence _*until*_ I saw X-Men: First Class. I had heard such great things about her acting from Winter's Bone (never saw it myself) but was sorely disappointed but I'm hoping it was just the subject matter. But I'll give her the benefit of the doubt.

*Laurie*, just as my momma raised me!!


----------



## kim3339

Belle Ella said:


> What time on Friday are you leaving then?



Usually, we leave around 5. This year though, I want to leave no later than 4 (would love earlier), especially b/c of the construction by Buttonwillow that people have been talking about. Hopefully I can play up the construction for my dad to get him on board and then just play the "Labor Day/No work" card if we don't have any problems. Knock on wood, I've never really had a problem leaving at 5, the only place it slows is outside of downtown LA on the 5, where the 210 freeway exit it, but that's more slowing not really traffic. But _this year_, I just really want to get down there early b/c I haven't been there in a year and I miss it. Went to WDW in Jan, but if you're a DL person, it's just not the same. 

Thanks for the help w/ the link thingy!!


----------



## Belle Ella

OK, wow. I have to admit this is news to me (the construction). Have I been living under a rock or something? I hope that doesn't affect my drive too much because of how early I'm leaving.


----------



## tdashgirl

I actually got a really useful tip from SJ Mercury before our July trip -- use your iphone to check this website www.i5highway.com.  We did that and saw that traffic on our side was flowing freely so we stayed on I5 and it was fine (at that time).  If you see that it's looking red, there's a detour you can take.  The detour is posted along the 5.


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks Tania. I'll try and remember that. Minus the fact that as early as I'll be driving detours will confuse the patootie out of me!!  All of my plans are getting stressed today. Why, oh why!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the plans. I would have just started school when you do the 5K.


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

You must be working lots of hours.  I have been checking back -- will check back again coming up tuesday.  Chat at ya later .


----------



## Belle Ella

I completely meant to get a post up between Tuesday and today but between insanity at work and then the DIS being super slow when I had time to work on it on Wednesday I simply haven't had time to get this week's update done. 

Here's to hoping I can get one up soon but it may not be until Tuesday.


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

Don't give it a second thought.  I knew you had been tired after work.   You are very busy.  Will give me something to look forward to next week.

Keep that training on track.  $ weeks now is going to come up fast.  

Take care.

Patty


----------



## Belle Ella

I am one month away from my birthday!! I'm actually more excited about the fact that in less than a month I will be at Disneyland. It's pretty exciting. No new "update" today, but planning and training are going well enough. It's almost time for me to start packing!!


----------



## JH87

belle ella said:


> I am one month away from my birthday!! I'm actually more excited about the fact that in less than a month i will be at disneyland. It's pretty exciting. No new "update" today, but planning and training are going well enough. It's almost time for me to start packing!!



yay!!!


----------



## blabbermouth

Getting closer now!! Exciting! Glad your training is going well.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Belle Ella said:


> I am one month away from my birthday!! I'm actually more excited about the fact that in less than a month I will be at Disneyland. It's pretty exciting. No new "update" today, but planning and training are going well enough. It's almost time for me to start packing!!


Yay!!! That's awesome!


----------



## tdashgirl

Where are you?


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm 'around'. Trying to give myself a computer break. Way too much pain in my wrists/arms. But planning away. I leave 2 weeks from tomorrow!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Yay!!! I would have just started school then.


----------



## tdashgirl

Belle Ella said:


> I'm 'around'. Trying to give myself a computer break. Way too much pain in my wrists/arms. But planning away. I leave 2 weeks from tomorrow!!


 for the pain.

 for the 2 weeks.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, how is this for an update? I am currently waiting to speak to someone at HOJO because I'm adding an extra night to my stay!! I decided I don't feel like waking p uber-early to drive to Disneyland and be there for opening. So I'm going to double check that they still have their Retro Rate ($59/night) available for September 1st. If so, I'm going to drive down Thursday after work so I can have a rested morning.

Very good decision.

I just don't like being on hold. They transferred me to the central reservations line the first time I called. Took me a while to figure out the lady had no idea what I was talking about. So now I'm waiting on in house reservations so I can hopefully get it taken care of.

This is how I have decided to spend the extra $99 I got back from the Government after an adjustment on my taxes instead of doing the Fantasmic premium (dessert) seating.


----------



## kim3339

Lucky!!! Hope you get through soon and don't have any problems. 2 more weeks!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I did, I did! I am officially arriving on September 1st! Exactly 2 weeks from this moment, I will be 1/3 of the way through my drive (well, probably 1/4 considering traffic).


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Yay!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> I did, I did! I am officially arriving on September 1st! Exactly 2 weeks from this moment, I will be 1/3 of the way through my drive (well, probably 1/4 considering traffic).



The sooner the better!


----------



## blabbermouth

And by now you'll be in the park! Yahoo! 

(And I'll be at the airport )


----------



## JH87

Saw this on Alison's TR of the D23 Expo and thought you would like it!





TR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2780875


----------



## Belle Ella

OMG!!! That is freaking awesome. I wants that hanging on my wall.


----------



## Belle Ella

Let's kick it up a notch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
Alright, so I may have missed a *TR Tuesday* update (or two, or three ... well, I lost count) but here's to hoping I can make up for it with a special edition *TR Thursday* update. I just needed to get one last PTR installment done before D-Day or else I would go crazy, and nobody wants me to go crazy. I have a few official changes to be made to the trip as a whole which have been talked about here, there, and nowhere in particular and I wanted to make sure my TR reflected said changes. The good news is, they are all for the better! The even better news? *I leave in exactly one week!* That is just boggling my mind right now. Here's to hoping that one week will go by super fast. It should considering I've got a full work schedule between now and then with my only 2 days off being today and Saturday. That means there is plenty to keep me busy between now and then, and that's without my long list of things to get done (more training, packing, taking recycling in, etc.). But who cares? I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel that spells out V-A-C-A-T-I-O-N!




But first off I want to share how my training has been going, and don't worry, I wont go back and recap every run I've done for the past few weeks that I haven't been doing updates because there were a lot! Yes, I have kept up with my training and that's something I'm very proud of. No slacking off on my end this time. I did have a couple of so-so weeks thanks to small little injuries that are customary for a total klutz like myself, but nothing has hindered me from keeping on track. I'm now doing about 2 miles for my regular training runs, and over 3 for my long runs which I would say definitely has me ready for the 5K next Saturday. "_Bring it on!_" I say. And I feel good which is the best part of all. I'm able to keep up with the small distance increases in my long run and I'm not feeling as drained afterward as I was before. I even decided, on a whim, to try and run for a whole mile without stopping the other day which is something I haven't done since high school (and even then was a rare occurrence). It's not something I plan on doing often as I need to keep up my walk/run intervals in order to finish the longer distances, but it was nice to know that all of my hard work is paying off and is pushing me that much more.

All in all, I have a lot to be proud of in that department right now and I feel like kicking some butt on the course!

And now to move on to the (even more) fun stuff: Did I mention I leave for Disneyland in 1 week? 

So first up let's cover the changes in dates and attendees!

(1)​
A couple of weeks ago I got a surprise in my mailbox in the form of a $100 check from the government for a tax adjustment. I hadn't been expecting it at all so it was a nice surprise. I had originally debated on using the money to treat myself to the Fantasmic Premium Viewing (or what we like to refer to as the "_dessert seating_") which I have done before and would love to do again, especially seeing as it costs a lot less when you only have yourself to pay for! But then I started to think about the drive from the Bay Area to Disneyland and how tired I would be with my 2am departure time. The HOJO was offering their Entertainment/AP "Retro Rate" for the night of the 1st which would mean that adding it to my existing reservation would only be costing me $59 more (plus taxes). Long story short, my desire for a good night's sleep before Disneyland won out.

Calling to make the change proved to be interesting though! It was actually the first time I have ever had a problem over the phone before, but I'm laughing about it now. When I got through, I asked to speak with in-house reservations but somehow got transferred to central reservations and it took me forever to realize it. You would think that (a) the accent and (b) the confusion over the specific rate would have made it obvious right away, but I must have been brain fried from a long day at work because it took me a fair while to realize it. No need to get frustrated though. I laughed about it with the woman on the phone and called the HOJO back and finally got to speak to the right person and from there the rest of the call probably took no more than 2 minutes as she made the change and emailed me a new confirmation to print out.

And just like that, I chopped off an entire day from my countdown!

The only downside is that I will be leaving sometime after I get off work at 2:30pm so I wont be arriving until late, but I'll still get to wake up after sleeping in a bed before hitting Disneyland.

(2)​
The Cast of Characters has also changed! I had been holding on to the hopes that a friend or two would be able to join me so I could celebrate my birthday at Disneyland with them, but as time kept moving along it was clear that wasn't going to be happening for monetary reasons - which I totally understand! I'll get them next time. Or maybe the time after that ... So when I got my final and official "no" I brought an idea to my mom and my sister. It's a Holiday weekend and the either have the time off from work (my mom) or don't have anything going on anyway (my sister) and so I invited them to come along. Neither one are huge on Disneyland as much as I am, especially in the summer, but I pitched the idea that even if they sat at the pool and read all weekend it would beat a few days at home doing nothing. I had a good feeling that selling the idea without focusing on Disneyland would be the best way to go about it.

I have officially been told that they will both be joining me!!

It's still unsure if they'll be doing any Disney days. I know my sister wants to for at least one day, and my mom mentioned possibly doing one day and us doing a birthday meal at Blue Bayou. She's looking into ticket prices through her Union and our Credit Union. The only problem with our CU is that they only sell 2, 3, 4, and 5 Day Park Hoppers and they are both leaning towards only one day. But our CU does sell those cheaper than anywhere else I have seen so that might sway them into doing 2 days. The rule is that I'm not allowed to ask them about it. They'll decide if and when they decide. I consider it a fair trade. If I keep badgering them about trip details they'll get frustrated and change their minds, and I don't want that. The only thing I wish I could get a concrete answer on is when my mom will be leaving her union meeting on Thursday since that will determine what time we leave and what time we arrive at the HOJO, although I have already conceded that it will be "*late*", even if we left right after I got off at 2:30pm.

I'm very excited about them coming along, even though I'm assuming we wont be together most of the time. It will be nice to have company for the drive (and the space in my mom's CRV as opposed to my Civic) and to have days where we don't have the after work stresses to decompress from when we're home. Oh, there's also that added bonus of extra drivers if needed!

Now I wish I had a photo of the three of us, but you'll have to wait for the actual TR for that.

OK, it looks like those are the only 2 changes to the plans as they stood. I think you'll agree though, they are 2 changes for the better!

Sorry, no pretty-pretty-pictures to accompany this update, but I have one more lined up for you on Tuesday (it really will happen) and then there are sure to be tons to come upon my return. *Maybe* if you're nice I'll even post some on the go. But you have to behave!







 Thanks for sticking with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## packerbeth

Coming out of lurkdom to say hi, and that I've enjoyed all of your trip reports! Great job on your training! I'll be at DLR doing the half marathon. Haven't been since a one-day trip in 1999, so I can't wait!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Yay!!! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## reyasmommy

Thats great that your mom and sister are able to join you!    And wonderful job on your training, you are an inspiration.    I'm so excited to hear about how your trip went.   Anxiously awaiting a TR.


----------



## Belle Ella

Belle Ella said:


> Sorry, no pretty-pretty-pictures to accompany this update, but *I have one more lined up for you on Tuesday (it really will happen)* and then there are sure to be tons to come upon my return. *Maybe* if you're nice I'll even post some on the go. But you have to behave!



I am such a lair!! 

It's too late at this point, seeing as I am leaving *tomorrow*!! 

I cant believe that D-day is finally withing my grasp. I am very, very ready for this trip. I'll try and get one last goodbye/going live post tomorrow and then I'll be at Disneyland.

Thanks for sticking around everyone.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Just wanted to wish you the best on your run this weekend!!!!!  Have a fun time & say hi to all the divas you see!! Can't wait to hear how it goes & how you do!!


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

First off have a safe drive.  Second have a great race.  Third have mega fun in the parks solo and with friends.

I admire how you keep with the training program.  You and all the Dis runners inspire so many of us.  Keep up the good work and enjoy the moment.

Watching from a distance-- via yours and others photo's.

Patty


----------



## Hawleys

Have an amazing race and a great time at DLR! 

Looking forward to your pictures as always.


----------



## sierranevada

See you Saturday!


----------



## kaoden39

Have a good run!!  And have a great time with your mom!!


----------



## kim3339

If you haven't left already, have a safe drive down. Hope there isn't a lot of traffic. And have a great run on Saturday!! You're going to have so much fun. I know the course map says that we're not going through the castle, but if they change it and we do, there's photographers along the bridge that way you can get a great pic in front of the castle.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Have a great run!! Good luck.


----------



## Belle Ella

Checking in! We made it safe and sound (and in good time). The room at the HOJO is awesome and spacious. Now time for bed!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

How did it go?


----------



## DizNee Luver

GOOD LUCK JAZZ......run your heart out but also take in all the disney magic along the way!!!!  I'm proud of you & know you'll do great!!!!

Send my love to the other divas running & meeting this weekend!!


----------



## blabbermouth

Good luck with your run tomorrow!!!


----------



## BACON

Hey Jess (and everyone else), if you see this message, I'll be wearing bright green shorts with a burgundy shirt.  I'll keep an eye out for you though I don't expect catching you out of the 4600 runners tomorrow morning.  Good luck!


----------



## Belle Ella

It may not be an exciting start for the first day, but this whole adventure began with a day that wouldn't be spent at Disneyland *at all*!  Oh, the horror, right? I think this would be the very first time I would start a trip off without setting foot on Disney property on my very first day - even last September's trip had me spending the afternoon in Downtown Disney instead of getting some Park time in. Alas, this is what happens when you (and by "_you_" I mean "_me_") invite your Dear Mother along and decide to leave in the afternoon after work and all of that other important stuff is taken care of. I *almost* regret making the decision to drive down in the afternoon and arrive late at night rather than leaving in the wee hours of the morning, long before the sun has thoughts of rising. But almost regretting the decision isn't the same as actually regretting the decision so I have come to the conclusion that it was a good idea.

But

it

was

*TORTURE*!!​
I was an antsy-nervous-ball-of-energy at work and it just got worse from there when I clocked out at 2:30 that afternoon. It was my task to drive home, pack up and gas the car, while waiting (and waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and ... you get the idea) for my mother to get home from her Union meeting so we could hit the road. She made the mistake of telling me that if things went smoothly she could get out of there as early as 3 and so I spent a good couple of hours thinking maybe, just maybe, she was on her way home already. But of course she ended up getting home at the other end of the time-table she had given me: after 5! Needless to say I was *ready* to leave at that point. And so was our travel companion for the weekend:




say hello to thumper, everyone!​
Since I had already loaded the car with her luggage as well as mine we were able to head out the door within minutes of her coming home. It just took a quick stop by the ATM to grab some cash and we were officially headed toward our destination, with me at the wheel, at 5:45 on the dot!




excuse the semi-wet hair, but i spy my block of teal!​
The drive was interesting. It was the first time I've driven down I-5 with a passenger in a long while but it felt like I was alone for the most part. My mother was either reading, sleeping, or watching a movie on my iPod throughout the whole drive (which also means I was at the wheel for it's entirety). We hit a little bit of traffic while leaving town but it wasn't too bad to be honest, and of course we were flying once we hit I-5. We were a few hours into the drive when one of the few conversations passed between my mother and I and the topic of the night seemed to be food! I probably would have kept going until we hit Lost Hills (my usual go-to stopping point) but that was still more than an hour away and my mother needed food, and so food it was! It wasn't a long stop and we decided to take the food to go. We already had an ETA near midnight and I didn't want to take any longer than we had to. I was already worried about what we were going to hit as far as congestion near Buttonwillow where construction on I-5 would be reduced to one single lane. Thankfully it didn't really make a difference by the time we got there. It was so late that there was no congestion and we never dipped below 50 MPH between the two locations on Southbound I-5. It's a good thing too! I was getting exhausted and with my mother completely passed out next to me I could hardly switch places with her. But I did manage to stay awake for the rest of the drive and we actually arrived at the HOJO just minutes before midnight! The drive took just about 6 hours and 15 minutes which was not bad at all, considering.




This was the first time I have ever arrived so late to check in to a hotel before. I wont lie, I was really nervous about it, but there wasn't a hitch at all! All I had to do was hit the little button to get into the parking lot and then I went to check in while my mother continued sleeping in the car. I even recognized the guy at the Front Desk from previous trips which is a big reason why I love the HOJO - I have had great experiences with their staff in the past, and this was no exception. It didn't take more than a few minutes to get everything situated, and most of that was spent chatting about the Half Marathon Weekend and birthdays (it turns out both of ours would be the following weekend). Our room (a standard with 2 queens) was in building #1, which was a first for me, and on the 3rd floor facing the freeway and their small parking lot on that side of the property. I woke my mother up and she managed to get a few things from the car and head up to the room. I let her get ready for bed right away while I went back to the car for the rest of our belongings.



​
I didn't worry about unpacking or anything unnecessary at that point because I was completely wiped out from the drive. I was wiped out and ready for bed, my mother was already asleep, and my small fuzzy companion said it was bed time as well!




thumper is ready for bed!​


----------



## kaoden39

You two made good time going down for sure.  It's nice to stay someplace that you know.


----------



## tdashgirl

I've always had good service at the HOJO, no one has ever been rude or surly, which I've encountered at other hotels on Harbor.  I'm one of those people that feel at "home" at the HOJO


----------



## Sherry E

I love the Thumper pictures!  Thumper has always been my favorite character from _Bambi_.

I was wondering when you were going to start doing your TR.  I almost posted here a couple of days ago to ask about it.  I couldn't remember when you were due to get home or exactly how long the trip would be, and I kept thinking to myself, "She's not still at Disneyland, is she?"  

All I remembered were the key phrases: "birthday trip," "Halloween displays are now in the stores," and, of course, "5K"!!


----------



## Belle Ella

*Michele*, We did! I really thought it was going to take us closer to 7 hours than 6. It would have taken no time at all if we had left at 2am on Friday morning like I originally intended!!

*Tania*, I'm right there with you when it comes to feeling at "home" at the HOJO. I'm looking at places to stay for the Tinker Bell Half and it's saddening me to think about staying on Katella since it will be closer to the finish for the Half. It's weird to be thinking about staying someplace else! The people that work there are just plain old friendly.


----------



## kaoden39

Boy Jessica.  No kidding.  Do you stop at all?  We generally stop in Buttonwillow for gas.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Sherry*, you have good taste! Thumper is easily my second favorite Disney character. I have a collection of plush Thumper's in my room (_they get their own shelf_) and thanks to Andrea I have a cute little Jim Shore pot hanger. He's just too adorable. And my family says I was a lot like him when I was younger ... 

I actually got back last Monday! I would have gotten started sooner but I was helping my cousin get ready for her Cosmetology and Barbering State Board Exam which I was her model for. I've barely been home all week which meant barely any computer time. But I desperately need to get this finished before my Halloween trip with Paula in a few short weeks. That clock is a-ticking!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Boy Jessica.  No kidding.  Do you stop at all?  We generally stop in Buttonwillow for gas.



We stopped twice. Once for food (can't remember where) and a second time for gas in Lost Hills. I contribute the good time to driving my mom's CRV. That thing flew through the Grapevine like it was nothing whereas my car feels the altitude a little more.


----------



## EliS15

Belle Ella,

I am so glad you have started up this TR!

Your TRs are what have gotten me addicted to the DIS boards.

This is my first post, so I wanted to say thank you and I can't wait to hear about the rest of your trip!


----------



## Belle Ella

There is something about being at Disneyland that makes it possible for me to function on very little sleep when I would normally just fall apart! Despite checking in to the HOJO at midnight and probably not getting to sleep until after 1, I woke up all on my own before 6! Yeah, I wasn't excited or anything. And since I was awake it only made sense to start getting ready for the day and even doing some unpacking that I had decided against in favor of sleep the night before. But even showering, blow-drying, and straightening my hair didn't take up enough time to warrant leaving for Disneyland just yet. I managed a little bit of internet-futzing including a warning to all of my friends and family on Facebook who might have *somehow* been clueless on what was about to happen.




In all honesty I blame it on a fellow DIS'er and friend, Paula (smile4stamps). She was the first person I saw using Gowalla to check-in at Disneyland on Facebook and I really wanted to give it a try. And those of you who are friends with me through Facebook, I was checking in a lot! I just figured that the non-Disneyland-enthusiasts amongst my friends would appreciate a warning. I wont even lie either, I figured it might be the only way I could remember what I did and when on this trip because my photos would be down to a minimum!

 Shocking, right?

After taking some time to hunt down some breakfast for my mother and I and lounging around I decided I couldn't take it any more. I *had* to start walking toward The Happiest Place on Earth. I was just plain old antsy to be there already. And so I said goodbye to my mother for the morning (she had only purchased a 2-day Park Hopper and would be joining me on Saturday & Sunday) and started my walk down Harbor. It was way too chilly in the morning for my taste, especially considering I was in shorts and sandals! But somehow I pushed through and I made it to the Esplanade a little after 8:30, getting my first glimpse of the new DCA gates with my very own eyes. Pictures do not do the Pan-Pacific Auditorium inspired entrance justice (maybe that's why I didn't take any) and I am definitely in the "_It's a Huge Improvement_" camp. Now that I've seen them (even without a completed Buena Vista Street in the background) I personally don't even miss the California letters any more. The whole thing can't be done soon enough in my opinion!

But DCA would have to wait for me a little while longer - my sights were set on Disneyland! Oh, how I had missed it.

Because of the Star Tours 5K that would be taking place the following morning (Saturday) MM had been moved to 8 am Friday morning instead which meant that while I grabbed my spot in line I got to watch people enter the Park before me. I'm sure I gave an inaudible and wistful sigh over this. As much as I love my AP I do miss the wonderful perk of MM with my Park Hoppers. But it was alright. I was barely in line a few minutes before they started to let us in to crowd Main Street before rope drop. But I didn't head straight down towards the end of Main Street once I was officially back in Disneyland (it felt like coming home) and instead of kept to my left so I could grab a birthday button from City Hall. For those who didn't already know this was a combination early birthday/5K trip and I planned to celebrate accordingly, and birthday buttons are the way to go at Disneyland!




of course it says jazz and not jessica, my disneyland tradition​
Despite my little detour I still managed to make it fairly close to the rope at the end of Main Street, which just goes to show you I'm either (a) an extremely fast walker or (b) how uncrowded it was that morning. While waiting for the voice of Disney God to welcome us to into the park I was starting to formulate a small plan for the day which was mostly just "What should I do first?" and of course the answer came from one of DIS friends: Space Mountain!

Once 9 rolled around I was off on my way to Tomorrowland for the first time since the new and improved Star Tours (which I had never been on to begin with) had opened. Over the past couple of months I had been reading about all the craziness of getting on to the ride, and even getting FP's for the ride and it was a strangely bizarre experience passing by not only the line to get onto the ride, but the line across the way for the FP's. Could one single ride really be worth that? I still wasn't 100% sure if I was going to try and find out for myself on this trip, but thanks to my awesome DIS-friend, Paula (smile4stamps), I had a hidden ace up my sleeve with 3 extra resort guest FP's so I wouldn't have to worry about waiting stand-by or waiting simply to get a FP. To do it or not to do it? Well, either way, I certainly wouldn't be wasting one of them first thing in the morning while I had some valuable time to get other rides in.

By 9:04 I was in the stand-by queue for Space Mountain with a FP to use for later! Step one for the day was a success. And it's funny to think that this time last year I would not have even *thought* to go on this ride without thinking I was insane or something. And now it's not only one of my favorites, but my first must-do of the day. Go figure.



​
After Space Mountain I started to make my way across the Park towards Frontierland and New Orleans Square where 2 of my other favorite rides can be found. For the time being nothing else in Tomorrowland really held my attention. I had already decided to pass on Star Tours for the time being, the Astro Blasters are fun when you're with a friend, but not so much when you're solo, Innoventions is a guilty pleasure of mine, but again it's better when you're with somebody else and can take silly photos of each other in the dream house, Autopia didn't interest me for the time being and neither did the Nemo Subs which are best when you do the Observational Outpost on a hot day (air conditioning and no claustrophobia). It wasn't until I was walking past the Nemo Subs lagoon towards Fantasyland that the next ride on my to-do list came to mind: The Matterhorn. I've only been on it a handful of times (again, the first time I went on it was within the last year) and while I'm not terrified of it like I used to be it is a little too rough for me to go on it frequently. The line was short enough that I decided "_Why not give it at least one go while I'm here?_" and so I hopped into the queue. It was fun, but there was no doubt in my mind that it would be the one and only time I would be on this ride for the duration of my weekend. It just leaves me too sore afterward. At least I didn't have huge bruises on the back of my knees like my first time.

I didn't hang around much after I disembarked; I still had to get over to Frontierland after all and I wasn't wasting any time. I was just too full of energy and in a state of finally-back-at-Disneyland-hyperactivity to take my time or stop to smell the roses. Heck, I flew through Fantasyland and hit Big Thunder Trail skipping because skipping is my favorite mode of motion when I'm at Disneyland. Well, maybe it's now my second favorite mode of motion when I'm at Disneyland now that I have the Donald waddle down pat - but that's another story for another day! 

Now, when in Frontierland one must do as Frontierlanders do! Big Thunder! Big Thunder! Would it be too repetitive of me to say that that this is yet *another* ride I only went on for the first time less than a year ago? What can I say, it's going to be a pattern. The time was only 9:34 when I reached BTMRR (thank you Gowalla) and it was a complete walk-on so what do you think I did? Why, I walked on of course! I was tempted to ask for Row 15, because it's so much better when you're in the last row, but there were already people in the back and why on earth would I want to keep waiting when they only had a few trains running so early in the morning? Besides, you can do the Goat Trick on any row, even if you can't feel it as much when you're closer to the front of the train. It was just as fun as I remembered, even by myself, and I made sure to grab a FP for later before skipping off once again.

So where would my skipping take me too next? Right down next to the Rivers of America on my way into New Orleans Square and Pirates of the Caribbean because it's definitely a pirate life for me. Disneyland hadn't even been open for an hour yet and I was already getting ready for my 4th ride of the day. Not bad considering how far apart they were. Skipping can take you very far my friends, very far. Maybe it's time I started skipping through life. As for POTC though, I don't know about everyone else but whenever I walk into that building I cant help but take a deep breath. There's something about the smell of that ride that really, *really* makes me feel like I'm finally back at Disneyland. That's what it's all about!


----------



## Belle Ella

EliS15 said:


> Belle Ella,
> 
> I am so glad you have started up this TR!
> 
> Your TRs are what have gotten me addicted to the DIS boards.
> 
> This is my first post, so I wanted to say thank you and I can't wait to hear about the rest of your trip!



So glad you've enjoyed my TR's! This part of the boards is exactly what got me first hooked and addicted to the DIS boards as well. I love them, and I love writing them as well.

Maybe you'll get to write your own someday. 

Hopefully I can keep delivering with these. I've got quite a few more TR's already lined up in the near future. Many fun things coming up at Disneyland.


----------



## kaoden39

Jessica, you crack me up.  It wasn't that long ago that you wouldn't go near a roller coaster.  Now you are Jessica the Brave!!  Bravo!!


----------



## blabbermouth

Belle Ella said:


> It was way too chilly in the morning for my taste, especially considering I was in shorts and sandals! But somehow I pushed through and I made it to the Esplanade a little after 8:30, getting my first glimpse of the new DCA gates with my very own eyes.




This is the day we left, it was the first cloudy/overcast morning we saw, and it was a bit chilly, too bad. Nice for the run though!



> Because of the Star Tours 5K that would be taking place the following morning (Saturday) MM had been moved to 8 am Friday morning instead which meant that while I grabbed my spot in line I got to watch people enter the Park before me.



We started to see lots of people running around the outskirts of the park by our last few days, must have all been training! 


> of course it says jazz and not jessica, my disneyland tradition​



Nice button!



> Disneyland hadn't even been open for an hour yet and I was already getting ready for my 4th ride of the day. Not bad considering how far apart they were. Skipping can take you very far my friends, very far. Maybe it's time I started skipping through life. As for POTC though, I don't know about everyone else but whenever I walk into that building I cant help but take a deep breath. There's something about the smell of that ride that really, *really* makes me feel like I'm finally back at Disneyland. That's what it's all about!



Better than us, we only got to three in the first hour! I agree about the smell at Pirates, smells like Disneyland for sure.

Glad you've started your report and that your first hour is going well!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Belle Ella said:


> ​



Aww. Thumper looks cute!! I have a trip report for when you are ready to read it:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42611414


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Great start on your TR! Love that you brought Thumper with you. He's so cute!

It's so awesome that Space Mountain is one of your favourites now! I remember the days where you didn't even want to look in that direction because it haunted you that badly, lol. And it's awesome going on first thing in the morning when there's hardly any wait.

Skipping through Disneyland sounds like lots of fun. I should try it sometime. 

I love the smell of POTC. It's a bit musty with a little bit of chlorine in there I think. But I can almost smell it now, thinking about it.


----------



## JH87

kaoden39 said:


> Boy Jessica.  No kidding.  Do you stop at all?  We generally stop in Buttonwillow for gas.



When I went for the Star Tours preview day, the lady in line behind me was saying how Buttonwillow has the cheapest gas! 



> There is something about being at Disneyland that makes it possible for me to function on very little sleep when I would normally just fall apart!


You can say that again! I've gone from 5:30a-midnight at DLR with no breaks and was fine! Anywhere else and I would not be able to function properly. 



> While waiting for the voice of Disney God to welcome us to into the park...


 I love hearing that voice! I always get a little teary eyed and I don't know why, I guess it's just another reminder that I am in DLR. 

Loving the TR so far Jessica!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Jessica, you crack me up.  It wasn't that long ago that you wouldn't go near a roller coaster.  Now you are Jessica the Brave!!  Bravo!!



Isn't that crazy, *Michele*? I can hardly believe it. So does this mean I get to be Jessica the Brave Rescue Ranger now? 



DisneyStitch626 said:


> It's so awesome that Space Mountain is one of your favourites now! I remember the days where you didn't even want to look in that direction because it haunted you that badly, lol. And it's awesome going on first thing in the morning when there's hardly any wait.



I completely remember you always trying to talk me into giving Space Mountain a try, *Andrea*. Especially after I mastered my fear of BTMRR. So I fully blame you, you know. And now in just a few weeks I get to try Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy for the very first time.



JH87 said:


> I love hearing that voice! I always get a little teary eyed and I don't know why, I guess it's just another reminder that I am in DLR.



*Jillian*, I can't remember, but did you watch the Voices of the Park panel from the D23 Expo? That was one of my favorites to go back and watch on YouTube because we finally got a face to put to the voice of our beloved Disney God. I just love when his voice/announcements just come form nowhere. That's another easy way to start giving me goose-bumps!


----------



## kaoden39

Yes, I think you have now earned the title of Jessica the Brave Rescue Ranger!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Ahh ... now where were we? Oh, yes - Pirates!

This was the first time I had sailed through the Caribbean since the addition of Ian McShane's Black Beard that coincided with the release of the latest POTC film. Back when the first movie-tie-in additions were made I was actually pretty fond of the changes. Yes, you heard me, I have no complaints with the addition of the multiple Jack Sparrow's (other than to wonder how he can be in 3 places at once) although I know it irks others who wish the ride hadn't been tampered with. What can I say, I like the evolution which is in part what Disneyland is all about - but that's another tangent entirely! But let me just say that Blackbeard just isn't as intimidating to me as Davy Jones was. Perhaps it's because Davy Jones was more of an actual representation of a monster and Blackbeard just looks human that differentiates the two but I really think it all boils down to one thing: Bill Nighy's (the actor who portrayed Davy Jones) voice. Yeah, his voice has given me the creeps for years, no question about it. So that's my take on it all. I suppose Blackbeard will do, but the voice just isn't intimidating to me.

Thanks to the earlier starting date for this year's Halloween festivities at Disneyland one of my favorite rides (and the only other ride located in New Orleans Square), the Haunted Mansion, was already closed while Jack Skellington and his friends prepare for the Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay. I wont lie, it was a bit of a bummer. The last time I remember riding the 'regular' version there were bits of audio missing that really spoiled the experience for me. At least I enjoy the holiday overlay and will get to see that up and running when I return in just a few short weeks. But since this wasn't a current option I didn't end up hanging around in NOS and skipped off towards Adventureland and one of my all-time favorite rides: Indiana Jones!

But

it

was

*CLOSED*!!​
Go figure, right? But then again I should be used to this by now. You would also think that with my band new iPhone I might have remembered that I have the Mouse Wait app and would have checked there but I'm pretty sure I forgot all about that for the entire duration of this trip. What a smarty-pants I am, huh? I'm pretty sure it's safe to say that Indy just happens to have the most frequent down-times, but I love the ride so much I can forgive it for those faults. Just so long as I get to ride eventually. That's what matters. But no Indy just yet.

Instead I make the short little trek (skipping, of course) over to the Jungle Cruise - your best bet if you're a fan of corny jokes, which of course I am! It's even better when you can pretty much recite the entire dialogue word for word right alongside your Skipper which, which of course I did (although to be fair to those around me I recited them in my head for the most part with a few occasional verbal outbursts that probably made it look like I was the crazy woman talking to herself or something). It still hasn't gotten old to me, and I doubt it ever will at this rate. And how's this for coincidences: I had the same exact skipper every single time I dropped by the River Exploration Company this trip. He was probably starting to wonder just how many birthdays I had by the time my last day rolled around. As for me, I was beginning to wonder how many 8th Wonders of the World there really are. 



​
By the time I exited my boat (watching my step and my head so there was no need to watch my language, which would have been English regardless) it was just after 10:30 and I needed to figure out what else I was going to do before taking my Park-break for the day while I checked out the Health & Fitness Expo at the Disneyland Hotel, for those of us participating in the weekend's running events. The Expo didn't start until noon and I wanted to be there as close to that time as possible, so I had time to get a ride or two in, plus food, before heading towards the DLH's convention center. This is when I decided that maybe I could give Star Tours a try for the *first time ever*. People have always given me crazy looks whenever I tell them I have never been on Star Tours. Apparently because something isn't a roller coaster I can't have an excuse for why I'd be too much of a chicken to give it a try, but I have excuses for everything Godnabit! I'm too much of a chicken for motion simulators, duh! There's also this small little bit where I have to confess I'm not a huge Star Wars fan to begin with (hence my desire to re-theme the Star Tours 5K for myself as I mentioned in my PTR). What can I say, it's just not my thing. You put those two things together and is it really that shocking I had never been on the original Star Tours?

Now that Star Tours has been upgraded and re-opened and I've finally learned to pull up my big-girl panties and tackle the big-girl rides there was no better time than the present to give it a try. What was the worst that could happen? I could hate it and decide to just go back to walking by it without a second thought just as I always had before. Of course the special FP's that Paula (smile4stamps) had given me were what really sealed the deal. Without those suckers I would have passed completely simply to avoid the craziness of either (a) waiting in a super-duper-long standy-by queue or (b) waiting in a super-duper-long FP queue. Neither of those options were something I found appealing at all. So with one of those FP's I suddenly found myself in the queue. I can't say I really have an opinion on all there is to see in the queue itself since it's all pretty much not my area of expertise, but at least it was air conditioned. As for the ride itself, I'm kind of in the "_meh_" camp. Sorry to all the Star Tours lovers out there. I'm still really not a fan of the motion simulators and once you add in the  I pretty much check out. I pretty much can't stand  and it makes me a little nauseous and light-headed. To be honest, breathing was a little hard for me the entire time. On the other side, I had a little fun and I would be lying if I said I didn't. I can probably see myself going on this once a trip, but that would probably be enough for me. Now the question is, can I remember which scene sequence I got? Well, since I'm no Star Wars expert I had to look this up, but here was my breakdown from my first time ever on Star Tours:

Droid - Wookie Planet - Princess Leia - Naboo
(hopefully that makes sense to someone)​
I don't hate it, but I don't love it either. I mostly just hate the way it makes me feel.
At this point I've pretty much decided to grab me some grub before heading over to the Expo via the Monorail and after some internal debate over where to eat I finally decided (well, my feet ultimately decided by leading me straight to my destination) to stop by the Golden Horseshoe. They still have some walls up right next to entrance that extends all the way down the Frontierland boardwalk towards the Pioneer Mercantile shop, but at least the Golden Horseshoe is open. Being there so late in the morning/early in the afternoon was pretty odd as there were no more than 6 or 7 people lounging around the tables and eating their food. I have never seen in that empty, especially since I'm usually there to catch Billy Hill and the Hillbillies who always draw a crowd. At some point over the weekend I wanted to take in a shoe at that stage, but would have to figure it out later. I was eating at 11:15 which was too early for their first show and didn't want to wait for it (even though I would have had the best seats in the house) because I wanted to get to the Expo and get all of my race things in order and so the plan was to eat and head straight to Tomorrowland to board the Monorail and get dropped off in Downtown Disney. Perfect, right?

Well, I got side-tracked! It may have been too early to catch the Billy's at the Golden Horseshoe but it *wasn't* too early to catch them playing on the boardwalk right in front of the Pioneer Mercantile. I couldn't just walk past without stopping to listen, and so that is just what I did. And of course I took some photos, albeit with my iPhone, but that's better than nothing right?




billy fiddle and his camera ... where have i seen that before?




aha! back from march.​
I hung around for their whole little set and afterward spent a little time talking with Billy Fiddle about cameras, mandolins, and how despite my nickname, Jazz, I have a love for Bluegrass. To put it simply, it was just some boring "_shop talk_" from on Billy to another. But then they all had to be on their way which I took as a cue for me to be on my way as well. I crossed the Park through the Hub and into Tomorrowland, boarding the Monorail just a few minutes before noon only to sit there with about a 10 minute delay. It's not really a fun thing when you're in a confined space with no air conditioning, even if the door is wide open. But at least I was sitting down. A few of the other people waiting with me were also registered for the weekend's events and were trying to make their way over to the Expo so we chit-chatted a bit. Eventually the doors closed and we were off!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Yes, I think you have now earned the title of Jessica the Brave Rescue Ranger!!



Haha, the first time I read that I thought it said Jessica the Brave Little Toaster!


----------



## kaoden39

Well, the Brave Little Toaster is good too.


----------



## Belle Ella

I think I prefer Brave Rescue Ranger


----------



## kaoden39

I think I do too.


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> *Jillian*, I can't remember, but did you watch the Voices of the Park panel from the D23 Expo? That was one of my favorites to go back and watch on YouTube because we finally got a face to put to the voice of our beloved Disney God. I just love when his voice/announcements just come form nowhere. That's another easy way to start giving me goose-bumps!


I have not seen it! I must YouTube that now!

Love the latest installment on your TR!


----------



## smile4stamps

I FINALLY made it over here!!

Awesome updates Jessica!  

You are going to finish before I even finish my time with my friend from my June trip let alone my solo time!!!


----------



## tdashgirl




----------



## Belle Ella

Now that the Monorail had taken off, I guess I should elaborate on where I was headed off *to*. The destination tends to be important, am I right? Part of the answer is simple when you take into account the fact that the Disneyland Monorail only has two stops and I wasn't really planning on making a round trip just for kicks, so it's safe to assume (without making anything out of u and me) I was headed to Downtown Disney District before heading on to the Disneyland Hotel Exhibit Hall which was easier said than done! Thanks to all of the construction going on in that corner of the Resort, I had a tricky time finding just _*exactly*_ where I was supposed to go - even with signed leading the way. I blame the fact that many of the pathways I was so used to using were all blocked off. Taking a left after leaving the Monorail Station I kept going straight towards the DLH and the towering figure of Mickey's Sorcerer hat where a pathway had been blocked off. But like I said, there were signs to guide me on my way.




it says to go right, in case you were wondering​
So I kept to my right and followed the designated path which was pretty darn narrow at times thanks to more construction walls along the path. I zigged and I zagged and in no time at all I had my final destination (no, not that kind) in my sights. I'd never actually been into the DLH Exhibit Hall (Convention Center, whatever) but at least I had been to this part of the DLH considering I have parked my car and checked into the hotel before.  Are we all keeping up together? Good. Too bad I couldn't keep up with the signs myself. I passed by this little guy the first time and ended up going the wrong!




keep right!! keep right!! dummy ...​
Well, instead of turning right (and another right, incidentally) you had better believe I turned left. Maybe it was just my subconscious seeking a little bit of air conditioning but instead of heading off to pick up my race packet and bib I headed straight into the heart of the Expo to start. I don't know what I was expecting having never been to any kind of Expo or anything of the sort, but it was insane between the "store", the stage, and all of the vendors set up with their products and whatnot. I was anxious to get my hands on my "_goody bag_" and t-shirt but of course I needed my race packet in order to do so which I didn't have because I had turned left instead of right! So it was back out of the hall I went and I had to stop and ask someone for directions on where exactly I was supposed to go. After following the directions I was given I finally saw the sign that I missed! Well, better late than never. I knew I was going in the right direction this time simply by following the other people!



​
This was about the time I got a call from my mom who was getting a little lonely back at the hotel. She knew I would be heading back at some point and wanted to know when that would be. Thanks to all of the check-ins on my iPhone and Gowalla my battery was pretty much drained so I figured as soon as I was done getting my race things and taking a peek around I would head back to the hotel and spend a little time with her. That was the plan anyway. After hanging up with her I got in line to get my bib and race packet. It took me a minute to figure out that each of the tables served a particular set of numbers, and then I had to find my race waiver stuffed in my bag because I couldn't remember what number I was and therefore where I was supposed to go. Repeat after me: *743*! My race number was 743!







​
With my bib, race information, and commemorative pins in hand I was headed back to where I had mistakenly gone to first so I could pick up my t-shirt and take a better peek around at the different vendors and whatnot. Once back in the hall it took me a minute to get myself oriented and figure out where to go, but soon enough I found the tables piled high with the Star Tours 5K shirts. I found the line for the smalls and in no time at all I had mine in hand along with my little goody bag with a few race snacks, information on other races, and a coupon for the Sports Authority.



​
Now that I had gotten the important stuff out of the way I was actually in a hurry to get out of there. My mom had sounded like she could use some company and I already knew I would have quite the walk back to the hotel to begin with so I probably should be on my way, but I couldn't resist the urge to take a peek around. I didn't stop at too many of the vendors, but I was drawn in by the display with the different race medals. I _*almost*_ found myself wishing that I was actually signed up for the Disneyland 1/2 this year because I really wanted that medal. But my heart was lifted when I saw the medal that soon enough _*will*_ be mine!




the race medal for the inaugural tinker bell half marathon​
I couldn't help but hold it in my hand. I don't know exactly what I was thinking I do know I never imagined it to be as big and as heavy as it was. For some reason whenever I hear "medal" I always picture those little dingy things we received in junior high track meets that were barely even the size of my palm in diameter. No, these medals were bigger than my hand and had enough weight to make it a big deal in my mind. How much longer until January? Still 4 months to go? Good, because I need the time to train! And speaking of training, I had the pleasure of meeting the man behind the training app I have been using, former American Olympian, and the current Run Disney training consultant (guru), Jeff Galloway!



​
That training app had been such a handy little tool, and I was very excited to meet him. And yes, I even asked if he could sign my information packet.  After that there really wasn't anything else to top off my quick afternoon at the Expo so I figured I would shoot my mother a quick text that I would be on my way soon. But I did have to stop for this quick little photo before departing.



​


----------



## Belle Ella

tdashgirl said:


>







smile4stamps said:


> I FINALLY made it over here!!
> 
> Awesome updates Jessica!
> 
> You are going to finish before I even finish my time with my friend from my June trip let alone my solo time!!!



I have faith in you *Paula*!!


----------



## smile4stamps

I figured I had better come and comment yesterday since I was mentioned 3 times!!!

Love the update... the construction around DLH is crazy... Kim and I got lost both times we were over there!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the update!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Your hair is getting so long! It looks good!

That medal looks awesome. It will be a nice souvenir to have when you do your half marathon. Nice that you got to meet the man behind all your hard work!


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Your hair is getting so long! It looks good!



Don't be fooled. The day after I got home my cousin cut off a couple more inches so it would be a good length for her state board exam. It was far too long when I was at Disneyland.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

It looked good none the less!


----------



## kaoden39

Very cool!!


----------



## blabbermouth

Glad you found your way! That Tinkerbell medal is pretty sweet. Nice to know you'll get something for all your hard work


----------



## Hawleys

Hi Jazz! Just popping in to say hello and that I am enjoying your trip report.


----------



## JH87

Great update! haha,whenever I am lost I always follow all the people around me. It usually gets me somewhere!


----------



## tdashgirl

OK, as a running geek I think it's cool you met Jeff Galloway


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Joining in! I finally got myself all caught up. 

This has got to be the longest time it's taken me to catch up on a TR, but it was totally worth it, they were all very fun to read and I'm amazed at how many rides you conquered within one trip, never being on them before. If you ever make it to WDW one, you got to try the ToT there, since it is different, where it is a different set of "falls" every ride, where you could drop the regular 3 times, 7 times, wait forever for the drop or rise... it is a bit more intense but still just as fun. And I definitely must ride California Screamin' now because of your experience.

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks for sticking around everyone, and for the comments! I'm hoping to get out another update today (maybe more while I watch the Emmy's and whatnot) so stay tuned!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Joining in! I finally got myself all caught up.
> 
> This has got to be the longest time it's taken me to catch up on a TR, but it was totally worth it, they were all very fun to read and I'm amazed at how many rides you conquered within one trip, never being on them before. If you ever make it to WDW one, you got to try the ToT there, since it is different, where it is a different set of "falls" every ride, where you could drop the regular 3 times, 7 times, wait forever for the drop or rise... it is a bit more intense but still just as fun. And I definitely must ride California Screamin' now because of your experience.
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



I feel like I should give you a shiny award or ribbon for catching up on all of my TR's! I sometimes wonder if my older ones have any appeal to those who weren't following along at the time so it warms my heart a little to hear they still get a little bit of attention now and again.

You know, I totally was wondering to myself if I could do the WDW version of TOT. Part of what got me on it in the first place was "_knowing"_ when and where the drops were and that I could get through them. I'm the kind of person who needs to know as much as possible ahead of time! Then again (and I'll post more about it later), when I went on TOT with my mom this past trip for the second time in one day I could have sworn the drop sequence was different than what I was used to (can you be *used* to something you've only been on a total of 4 times?) so I'm sure I would still love it. Thankfully I have some time to build up my terrorized-threshold since it will be sometime before I can actually plan a trip to WDW for myself.



tdashgirl said:


> OK, as a running geek I think it's cool you met Jeff Galloway



 Somebody else ought to be excited about that! It was the highlight of the Expo for me, and probably why I was cool with leaving so soon afterward.


----------



## Belle Ella

So I had spent a good hour or so wandering around the Expo and taking in the sites but by that time I was good to go. For my next race (the Tinker Bell Half in January) I plan to stay a little longer and take in some of the presentations but for the time being I was content with what I had seen and was ready to go charge my phone which was slowly drifting away from me. It was going to be a pretty darn long walk back to my hotel from the Disneyland Hotel, but such is the price I choose to pay. Only I decided to break up the monotony of the walk and while meandering through Downtown Disney I took a detour and did some browsing through the World of Disney store. It was just calling out to me, literally. The moment I walked through the doors "_Someday My Prince Will Come_" started playing, talk about perfect timing. I really just wanted to take a peek at what Disney Dooney & Bourke bags they had. I've had the mind to get my 5th recently but whatever one I had seen a photo of recently wasn't there so I decided to pass. But I did take a good look through the rest of the store as I had a couple of small birthday gifts to pick up for others. This was more of a recon mission though, so I made a few mental notes and then I was back on my way to the HOJO!

It was odd though, considering how much my mother had sounded like she wanted me back at the hotel because she was a little lonely, because the second I walked through the door she was engrossed in a movie and was surprised I was back so soon. Go figure, right? Gotta love her, that mother of mine. Well, I was there anyway so while she was watching her movie I plugged my phone in to charge and tried to get her attention away from the movie. I succeed for just long enough to talk her into heading to the pool for a short while. Well, once the movie was over. But I decided to head there on my own until she joined me a little later. Oddly enough this had to have been the first time that I have *ever* chilled poolside when on vacation, especially a Disney vacation. I'm usually so go-go-go-go-go that I don't take the time to do something that could actually be considered relaxing by normal people.

If all afternoons at the pool are like the one I got to experience I don't think I'll be making any changes to my usual vacationing plans. When I got to the HOJO's garden pool it was pretty overrun with kids. I'm not such a stick in the mud that I think that kids should be banned from one pool when they have a themed pool, but if you're not going to enjoy that one, don't go crazy at the more "secluded" option. Between the jumping, flipping, splashing, and general craziness I knew I wasn't going to stay long but I'd gone through all the effort to change and walk down there so I was going to at least enjoy the sun if I wasn't actually going to get into the water. After a while I finally saw my mother walking her way over. I had to let her into the pool area because the gate didn't want to seem to work for her and she had pretty much the same reaction to the overcrowding of noisy children that I had but, also like me, wasn't going to walk straight back up to the room. 



​
And so ... I tried to enjoy myself. Only I couldn't, so after a little while longer I said goodbye to my mother and trudged back up to our room to change again and maybe try for a quick nap before heading back to Disneyland. Only that didn't happen either. All I ended up doing was snacking on some food, drinking some water, and waiting for my phone to charge a little bit more. Finally, I couldn't take it any longer and I found myself walking back down Harbor Blvd.

So there it was, closing in on 3pm and I had an idea of what I wanted to do in mind: catch the new Mickey's Soundsational Parade! I had heard some good things about it and a parade worth seeing has be long overdue since the Parade of Dreams ended it's run a few years ago. Let's just say that last years Celebrate left *much* to be desired. The parade was set to start at 4pm which meant that if I snagged a spot along Main Street I would have until about 4:14pm so I had a little bit of time. I didn't want to do anything that would take up too much time so I could get a good enough spot but I wasn't ready to sit down again just yet. The final decision? Grab another FastPass for later! I had a few for Space Mountain already so I decided to grab another one for Big Thunder. The next thing I had to do was grab something else to eat. All of those little snacks in the room had me wanting more and I also had a small little craving for some special Disneyland Cherry Coke. Alright, I'll admit it's not exactly a pre-race day suitable meal, but I wanted it so I got it. Along with a cream cheese filled pretzel, all from Coca-Cola Refreshment Corner.



​
With my food in hand I went out to look for a spot along Main Street for the parade. Thanks to the sun (and the heat) only one side of the street was full of people waiting while the other side was completely empty. I suppose nobody wanted to become a lobster or something along those lines. I couldn't imagine why on earth not.  However, I did get pretty lucky! I had eyed a small spot that I could easily fit myself into since I wasn't in a large group and had asked the two families on either side if they needed the space only to find out that one of the families wasn't going to be staying around long enough to watch the parade. *Suh-weet*! Rather than having a small little space all to myself I would have a little bit of leg room and maybe some other lucky (small) family would be able to get some good seats as well without frying themselves. I continued to chomp on my pretzel while the departing family gathered their things and I got to enjoy some pre-parade entertainment as the Straw Hatters stopped to play a few tunes right in front of us. It was only a few more minutes before I got to sit down and my wait for the parade began!








my lgmh at disneyland, waiting for the parade to start​
Well, I'll go ahead and skip the boring parts of the wait (it wasn't really, I spent a lot of it talking to the couple next to me about cameras, lol) and just jump to my thoughts of the parade: it was *COLORFUL*! Like ... really, really, *really* colorful. And I don't mean it in a bad way, I promise, it lifted my spirits in just seconds. I really loved the drumline opening the parade, and it was a great selection of characters and floats for my liking: especially ending with Mary Poppins, Bert, and the chimney sweeps! I didn't get a whole lot of good photos because of the lighting, but here are 2 quickies to satisfy the need for _*pretty-pretty-pictures*_.







​


----------



## Belle Ella

A thought occurred to me just as the parade was coming to a close that I was wearing my Mickey Mouse shirt for my first day specifically so I could get a photo with Mickey Mouse! Here it was, closing in on 1/4 to 5 and I hadn't even made an attempt to stop and get a photo with Mickey. Well, by that point I really couldn't put it off any longer: I needed that photo. The question was to either (a) chance it on Main Street or (b) high tail it back to Mickey's Toontown and pay a visit to him at his home within his home. Option (b) ended up winning out and I started my mad dash back to Toontown. I'm sure there was a reason for it, but my path took me through the Hub, through Snow White's Grotto (my favorite spot!) side of the Castle and back through Fantasyland and I was moving! It only took me a few short minutes to cover the entire distance and I headed straight to Mickey's house without stopping to glance any other way. Minnie was outside on her porch posing for photos and her line was rather lengthy, to be frank. It had me a touch nervous about how long the wait would be for Mickey, but as long as he was there that was all I cared about. The sign out front had a wait time of 30 minutes posted. Yeah ... that didn't happen. I think there was a grand total of *three* people in front of me in line. Then it was just a question of "_who will I get a photo with_" ? To date I had only previously seen Tuxedo Mickey and Band Leader Mickey with my heart set on someday getting a photo with Sorcerer Mickey or my little Holy Grail of Mickey Mouse photos would be Steamboat Willie. Well, I can cross off another one on that list: I finally saw Sorcerer Mickey for the first time!!








shoddy iphone photo​
So there were the two things I wanted to check off my list done: Mickey's Soundsational Parade and a photo with Mickey Mouse with my matching shirt (too bad it hadn't been a Sorcerer Mickey shirt). That left me with the rest of the evening to play until I was ready to call it a night. Due to my early wake-up time for race-day the following morning (thing 4am'ish) it definitely *was* going to be an early night which meant no fireworks and no Fantasmic for me. But at the very least I could squeeze in some rides. I already had about 3 FP's for Space Mountain and BTMRR each, but I figured I could spare one more.  So my first stop was to go grab one final FP for BTMRR before heading back to Tomorrowland to tackle Space Mountain back-to-back. I almost shot for the three-peat, but in a sentimental moment I decided to save my final Space FP as a little momento, something that is becoming a bit of a habit on my trips.




have i mentioned how much i hate intergalactic travel?




my invisible steering wheel - because it is juuuuuust like driving a semi in europe​
Now, can I take you back to the beginning of the day when I was coming to the end of my first round of rides only to discover that Indy was _*CLOSED*_!! Well, I had checked a few times here and there throughout the day (of course forgetting to use my iPhone to check wait times) but I figured there was no point bringing it up again and again and again. Well, this time there was a different result:

It

was

_*OPEN*_!!​
Haha, take that evil forces that try to keep my off of my favorite ride. I _*will*_ have what I seek. And as always I went the route of the single rider and got on in a few short minutes. If only entering this way could could tell the same story that you get going through the actual queue. They put so much work into creating them and I feel like I haven't seen the real queue in forever. But at least there are a couple of hidden treasures going this _other_ route. Maybe someday I'll even get more pictures of these little gems. Today all I have for you though is this little diddy:



​
After Indy I decided to go for another beloved favorite of mine so I dipped back into New Orleans Square for what is (in my humble opinion) the best Disneyland treat even though I know many would disagree. But hey, that's why it is *my* opinion right? Well, it's the right one for this TR otherwise I would have been wasting my time heading over to the Mint Julep Bar for a Mint Julep! It was already closing in on 7pm and this was only my first. I must have been doing some serious slacking. There can be no other explanation.



​
By this point I was starting to get the idea that maybe, _*just maybe*_, I could hang in there to catch the fireworks or Fantasmic and still get enough sleep to keep me from keeling over. I just wanted to be able to fit in as much nighttime entertainment as I could. I'm still wondering why I thought it could be doable. It was only 7pm after all, I could hang in there if I hadn't left yet, right? After I finished my Mint Julep I continued rolling through the night (well, we did cover this already, I was actually skipping) by getting some use out of those four remaining BTMRR FP's which actually meant only three rounds on the ride itself since I pocketed one of those FP's as well. I had some fun with the CM there who wished me a happy birthday every time I walked by. But we also had to wish BTMRR a very happy birthday as well since the ride opened on September 2, 1279. I never could have guessed your age, darling.

After the Thunder three-peat I took another detour (or was it, considering my whole day is spent doing whatever comes to mind at that moment) and went for some more window-shopping and browsing through every shop on Main Street: China Close, Disney Clothiers, Disneyana, the Disneyland Emporium ... shall I go on? Like I said, I hit them all. I capped off the tour of the shops by sitting down at Coke Corner to enjoy some Ragtime courtesy of Robert. I truly get a little mesmerized watching anyone play the piano like that. I completely boggles my mind and I love it. Such talented, talented individuals there are out there in the world. It was also great to get off my feet for a little while so I made sure to pull up another chair to stretch out a little bit. Good times, good times. But after his little set was over I decided I could do with a little more sitting so I decided to go sing along with the birds and listen to the tikis play the drums and since The Enchanted Tiki Room was only a hop, _*skip*_, and a jump away I didn't hesitate!







​
And now, at 8p, the exhaustion was finally starting to hit and I knew I wouldn't be able to make it much longer. So my nighttime entertainment hopes were officially dashed for the evening. And my exhaustion wasn't even taking into account the fact that I had the entire walk back to the HOJO from Adventureland. But I could do it. After all I would be running 3.1 miles in the morning. If I couldn't walk a little further I would be absolutely useless for the main purpose of this trip (or at least the dates). And so it looked as thought I would be calling it a night for good. But on my way out I remembered to snap a photo of a shirt I fell in love with to share with all of my friends who know of my character obsession. Surprisingly I found a great variety of Snow White shirts, but I had to share one in particular. And so I shall conclude Day 2 with this:




me want​


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loved the update Jessica!!


----------



## kaoden39

Great update.  Love the Snow White shirt!!  That is adorable!!


----------



## Princess Row

That snowwhite shirt is tooo too cute! 
Me want too!!


----------



## Belle Ella

It is an awesome shirt! Hehe. I believe Andrea posted on Favebook somewhere that it sheds glitter all over the place though. I do still want it. Or a least one of the other Snow White shirts they had since there were a few others. Well see. I will be back in 2 weeks, hehe


----------



## kim3339

Hi!! Glad you had a great race and trip! Great report so far. I took extreme comfort in reading what you said about you 1st pool trip in the afternoon and not liking it, DL is a go, go, go trip. I am the exact same way! At least I know now, that I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kim3339 said:


> Hi!! Glad you had a great race and trip! Great report so far. I took extreme comfort in reading what you said about you 1st pool trip in the afternoon and not liking it, DL is a go, go, go trip. I am the exact same way! At least I know now, that I'm not the only one!!



It's always nice to know we're not the odd ball in the bunch, huh? I always see people suggesting an afternoon break by the pool and going back to use FP's in the evening but I just don't see how that works for people, lol. But I gave it a try. Now I can really say that it's not the right fit for me!

I know I have a bit of a ways to go, but here's to hoping I can wrap this up in the next few days. Time is winding down before I leave again!


----------



## Belle Ella

It's race day! It's race day!

OK, I know, _*today*_-today isn't race-day. But in the _*TR*_-today it is race-day and a very, _very_, *very* early morning for me. According to my the race packet that I had picked up the previous day (and the course map I had taken a peek at before leaving home) the race would be starting at 6:45 am at the Mickey & Friends Parking Structure tram loading area and I should plan to arrive by 6:00 am and if I wanted to check any items while running that would start at 5:30 am in the Pinocchio Parking Lot. So I knew where to go, but the question was how to get there. Transportation was provided for guests staying at Good Neighbor Hotels but I wont lie, I was pretty nervous about taking the shuttles. I figured it would probably be easiest on me if I simply drove myself. The Mickey & Friends structure is easy enough to get to and my Premium AP includes free parking which I should be able to get even with the structure opening early because of the race so it seemed like a no-brainer. But I still decided to give myself some extra time in case something odd happened.

How early did I wake up? I'm pretty sure my alarm went off at 4:00 am! 

Let's not focus on my early-bird wake-up call though. I started to get things ready which took quite some time considering I actually ate breakfast! I am not a big breakfast eater because of what time I wake up in the morning. I usually need to wait a couple of hours to let my stomach settle, but I actually ate something good for me for breakfast due to the race and then went on with getting ready. A big decision was what I wanted to wear. I had planned on wearing my Starship shirt  and I really, really, really wanted to. Of course there was a small problem in the fact that I couldn't figure out where I put it while unpacking. Note to self: leave everything in your suitcase next time - that's how you lose things! With no Captain Up to be found I settled on wearing my Star Tours 5K shirt after all. Can't you just feel the enthusiasm? Who knows what other little things I was doing, but just before 5 am I was ready to head out to my mother's car and drive over to the parking structure. It was nice to find out that I wasn't the only one who thought 5 was the perfect time to head over: a family parked next to us at the HOJO was getting into their car just as I was and I followed them over. The morning was already off to a great start!

Let's fasty-forward to actually arriving at the Mickey & Friends structure where I was very happy to be reassured that my free parking included race morning. I parked, I stretched a little bit, and I got a little chatty with an older couple who had parked next to me as we made our way toward the Pinocchio parking lot where a few festivities were kicking off before the race. There was a DJ who led us in some line-dancing and stretching, as well as a couple of Jedi-CM's. I decided to get a couple of photos, but please feel free to ignore them. I look horrible and completely awkward!







​
I couldn't tell you what else happened at that point. I slowly started to make my way over to the corrals, which were fittingly named after something Star Wars or another, so I could try and get myself good positioning for the race. I may not be that fast over the duration but I really didn't want to get stuck in a crowded mess. I could run for a few minutes to start and if I could give myself some free space then by golly that's what I was going to do! And so that's what I did. I was right there when they started letting us in and did I get near the front? I'll let you be the judge of that.







​
You don't get any closer to the starting line than that, my friends! I didn't actually think I would get as far to the front as I did but I was glad. And funnily enough, most of the people near me had all gotten up front for the same reason rather than because they planned on keeping an 8 minute pace or less for the whole race. It helped me feel like less of a fraud. And then we waited. You could tell it was almost race time when a little staged act with Jedi-CM's, Storm Troppers and even Darth Vader took center stage. And a good thing too, I was getting antsy!



​
And just like that it was time to race! A burst of confetti rained down, which got me super pumped, and the enxt thing I knew I had officially begin the Star Tours 5K. The starting route took us along the road the trams drive down toward Downtown Disney but it didn't last very long before we took a pretty sharp left and we started what would be the first of _*many*_ backstage segments. There wasn't much to be seen in this area except for CM's coming out to cheer us on (and reminding us not to take photos - boo). The next thing I knew we were had entered Disneyland, coming in through Critter Country, down near Splash Mountain.



​
Running through a nearly deserted Critter Country just seemed extremely peaceful and relaxing! Then we were running past the Haunted Mansion and into New Orleans Square where I later found out that Tiana, Prince Naveen and Louis had been out for photos - but not for me! I guess that's the price you pay for leading the pack? I'm actually pretty bummed about that because I would have loved to stop for that photo. Thankfully I didn't know this _during_ the race so I didn't spare a seconds thought. Let's see, we continued by running into Frontierland and past Big Thunder Mountain and up Big Thunder Trail where, just before passing through into Fantasyland, we took another sharp left and passed backstage again and started running through a tunnel where you could hear Darth Vader breathing. When we came out on the other side I saw the marker for mile number 1. I reached it just after 9 minutes had passed.



​
The course then took us back into Disneyland, coming out near Princess Fantasy Faire and continuing into Mickey's Toontown where I caught sight of my first character! I had to stop for a photo with Pluto.



​
And ... then we were backstage again. I was starting to feel like most of this race was being run backstage and while that was cool and all I was really wanting to see a little bit more of Disneyland. This one was short lived and we quickly came out by It's a Small World, around the Matterhorn, and into Tomorrowland where they had a few Storm Troopers out but I didn't really want to stop for a photo with them. No offense, just not a Star Wars fan! But at least after this came the best part of the race for me: we came out through the hub and got to run down Main Street in it's entirety. It's not running through the Castle, but it was definitely special. At the end of Main Street I got to stop for another quick little character photo:




it is safe to say this cm was not camera friendly​
At this point it was time to bid adieu to Disneyland as we ran out through the gates and to the left where a large crowd of people had come to cheer on all of the runners. We entered yet another backstage area behind the shuttle loading area, past the CM entrance, through an underpass that's near the Harbor Blvd. crosswalk and we came up near DCA. Somewhere near here was the marker for mile 2.



​
There's not much to say about running through DCA as it was pretty much all backstage around the perimeter of the Park. But the cool part was getting to see some of the construction on Carsland. Let's just say that my jaw wanted to drop at how *HUGE* the rock work is in person. I was in awe a little bit. It's impressive when you're at ground level and looking up at it. We finally got to enter DCA somewhere in Paradise Pier and were promptly greeted by the marker for mile 3 which meant the finish line was close at hand. Yeah, this gave me an extra little push. I was feeling good and I definitely pushed myself for that final distance where Jedi Mickey and Princess Leia Minnie were waving us in. I took a look at the clock posted at the finish line and I finished in 33:30 which gave me roughly an 11 minute/mile average! To say I was excited is an understatement. Let's put it this way: at home, I had never averaged under 13 minutes and 14.5 was more common for me.

So there you have it, I did it! Not only did I finish the race strongly, but I would do it again in a heartbeat, that's how much fun it was. I was a little disappointed that they didn't have more characters out at the start of the race but what can you do. I have heard from a lot of different people that there was more running backstage than normal which I can only attribute to the construction over in DCA but I for one would have loved running through more of Disneyland proper. But I ran a race through Disneyland! And it gives me hope that maybe, just maybe, I can do the Tinker Bell Half in January.

There wasn't much to see at the end of the course, but some post-race refreshments and snacks were being handed out. I took a bottle of water and a handful of mini-Cliff bars and kept on walking to cool myself down. They had us take a left at the Little Mermaid ride and down by the water wheel (having a brain fart and I can't remember the actual name of it - although I know it begins with a P) where they were taking photos with our "medals", which were more of plasticals.  So no post-race entertainment or anything so I just kept walking all the way to the makeshift exit that dumped us out into another cheering crowd of family and friends in Downtown Disney. I had nobody there for me so it was just a matter of getting back to the Mickey & Friends structure. It was too early for the trams to be out (especially considering the race) and so I just kept on walking. It's a good thing I felt good during the race because that could have been brutal! But I managed the walk without incident and before I knew it I was back at the HOJO and in our room where my mother was prepping for her first Disney day since 2003!

More to come on that later. For now I'll leave you with this freakshow 



​


----------



## Belle Ella

Going into the weekend my original plan after finishing the Star Tours 5K and getting back to the hotel was going to include a very limited number of things: a long shower, something to eat, and a nap. As it turns out I only managed 2 out of 3. I made such good time and I was still pumped by the time I got back to the hotel that it made sense to keep going, especially since my mother was already up and getting ready for the day, we could feasibly make it in time for rope drop since Disneyland would be opening at 9 am. And that's exactly what our goal became. After she snapped a photo of me in my race gear and with my "plastical" I hopped in the shower so I could get all the race ickyness off me and change into some clean clothes. Add in some sunscreen, snacks, and cameras and the next thing I knew we were in the elevator and on our way out of the hotel and my mom got her first taste of the walk from the HOJO to the Parks. I was a little worried about how she would do with it and was prepared to either drive or get an ART pass for her. But neither ended up being needed. Now we'll fasty-forward through the walk, the bag-check, because at 8:50 we were getting our tickets scanned and then walking down Main Street for rope drop! My mom had brought a few snacks and frozen water bottles along with who knows what else so I showed her the way over to the lockers so we wouldn't have to carry them with us all day long, something I knew she would thank me for later.

Then it was time to remember why I have fallen in love with solo trips: that never ending "_what should we do first/next?_" question. When you are by yourself you get to do what you want to do, but when you're with someone else or with a group you decide by committee. Luckily for me my mother's answer never varied and she left the decisions up to me and she would just follow along, but that didn't mean I didn't want to take her interests into account. We did manage to settle on Space Mountain first, grabbing FP's and then going standby. Although, on our way in to Tomorrowland I got to show her the craziness that has become of Star Tours since it's reopening. I still had those 2 remaining special FP's that we could use for Star Tours later in the day if she was interested, otherwise we could put them to use somewhere else (not that they'd really be needed elsewhere). But we kept walking. I'm used to always being at the front of the pack when it comes to rope drop so it was a little unusual getting caught in all of the congestion when the Park actually opened. I suppose this was just payback for me slicking to the front of the pack for the race  but regardless, we were getting in line for Space Mountain with FP's for later safely tucked away at 9:09 am!




she told me she'd kill me if i posted this on facebook ... i tried to remind her about the photo​
Next up we decided to just go ahead and use those special FP's now rather than later and we hopped in line for Star Tours. I'm pretty sure my mother had been on the original version and she and my dad are bigger Star Wars fans than I am so she definitely enjoyed the reboot. She probably got a whole lot more of it than I did. We did get split up when we got seated though, which was a bummer, and I actually got the same seat in the same ... whatever you call it ... that I did the first time the day before. Funny how that works out, huh? I can't say that my assesment of the ride changed any for the better. If anything I have to say that this time was probably more then enough for me for a lifetime. Most of that has to do with the scenes we got this time. I guess you can say I got a case of motion sickness. Whatever it was I felt like I couldn't breathe in there and it didn't feel like my blood was pumping anywhere. Yeah, I felt like my head was going to explode. I was so happy to get out of there and I couldn't even begin to tell you where we went. My mother wasn't that impressed either so the line craziness wouldn't interfere with out plans for the rest of the weekend. We left and we moved on, following much the same pattern that I had by myself the day before which meant that Big Thunder was up next, followed by Pirates, followed by Jungle Cruise, and ...

_*INDY!​*_
Yeah, guess what wasn't closed down? We had been here the summer that Indy opened by mother was having a hard time remembering this one. Considering it is easily one of my favorites I was really excited to see what she thought of it. I was really hoping that she wouldn't mind forgoing a seat next to one another and we could use the single rider line, it's just a preference, and luckily she went along! I had fun showing her which way we went and getting her into the elevator which she was grateful for, stairs and her knees aren't really the best of friends. Everything was fast from there and before I knew it I was waiting for her at the bottom of the stairs on the exit side and all she had to say to me were these wonderful words: "_When can we do that again?_" I knew she had good ride taste!

Now, just like yesterday I happened to have afternoon plans - a meeting with a few DIS Divas Scavenger Hunt Committee to do a little planning for the hunt during next year's Girls-Only trip. My mother knew going into the day that I'd be busy for a few hours in the afternoon but she decided t come with me to grab some food and figured she'd find a quiet place to read or something. We were planning to meet up at noon at Tangoroa Terrace and by this point it was already a little passed 11 am which gave us a little less than an hour to make it over to the Disneyland Hotel. Since we planned on taking the Monorail back into Downtown Disney we decided to go ahead and use our FP's for Space and grab some new ones for later. This time I got a laugh at the photo of us, she decided to put her hat on and hold on to it for most of the ride. And me? Who knows what I was doing, because I sure as heck don't.



​
We still had plenty of time, but after Space we made our way over to the Tomorrowland Monorail Station and before long we found ourselves getting off in Downtown Disney where I was in for a small surprise. My mother and I were getting off the monorail when a large group of teenage girls saw my birthday button and started a very loud rendition of "Happy Birthday". Now, I've gotten plenty of birthday wishes thanks to those little beauties but I can't say any group of strangers have ever started singing the song while I was at Disneyland before. It felt a little awkward and I can only hope someone in their group also had a birthday and I just didn't see their buttons. But oddly enough this would happen a few more times over the course of the weekend, who knew!

We made it over to the DLH early, just as I had predicted, but that was a good thing as my mother asked if I could show her the lobby and she wanted to explore a little bit. I don't think she realized about all of the construction going on though and we easily got turned around a little bit. But I did get her to the lobby and then we decided to take a quick little peek into the Fantasia shop, me still on the lookout for some gifts to bring home for a few friends. We finally decided to start trying to find out way to the meeting spot and not long after we left the lobby I practically walked right by one of the other Divas! Mel/tinkermell was walking right by us and it took me a moment to realize it was her but I called out to her and we spent a few minutes chatting where we were and I introduced her to my mom and all. Then the three of us took off to find the new Tangoroa Terrace which was actually pretty easy even with certain pathways closed off. We got there, saved a table, and ordered some food while waitng for the rest of the group to slowly trickle in. It was great to see everyone again, and Bridget/sierranevada brought along another birthday button for me since she didn't know if I already had one. Well, now I had two: Jessica and Jazz and you'd better believe I wore them both for the rest of the weekend since, you know, my split personalities share a birthday.

Now I can't really spill the beans on what went on during out meeting, it was top secret after all. But we certainly covered a lot! My mother ended up departing for the HOJO at some point with plans for us to meet back up at the Disneyland gates close around 3:15 or 3:30 pm. And we certainly took up those 3 hours and then some. I actually had to skip out a little early as we were wrapping things up because I needed to meet back up with her, but my task ...  ... would require some sunlight and I had a lot to do before leaving on Monday.






bridget/sierranevada, mel/tinkermell, yours truly, trudy/vintagedisneyrules, wendy/wendypooh36, katie/mamakate, and little laila​
I was going to take the monorail back into Disneyland to meet my mother but I got a call from her reminding me that as the designated FP-runner I still had her Park Hopper! Such silliness. And so I set out to meet up with her in front of the *Let the Memories Begin* setup in the middle of the Esplanade. Once we got back into Disneyland I decided to show her around a little rather than focus on rides (although we did take another spin on Indy). We eventually ended up in Critter Country so we could check out the goodies in Pooh Corner and maybe bring some home with us. I didn't end up getting anything but I did see a stuffed baby giraffe that made me think of my cousin. The next time I go back I must grab it for her. She's a big Giants fan and a certain rookie this year earned himself the nickname Baby Giraffe thanks to his awkwardness and I know she'll flip for the Disney version. It's exactly the kind of thing that she loves, along with all of her stuffed pandas.

On a whim I decided to take a peek at the entertainment schedule for the day. I really wanted to see if we could squeeze in a Billy Hill show because I knew my mother would absolutely love them and we were in luck! We had plenty of time to go get seats and a float to enjoy while we waited. I really wish I could put into words what would ensue. It was entirely  and  and  and  and I don't know what else, but it just was. And big thanks to the woman sitting right next to the stage that made it all possible. They really play off the people sitting at that particular table and she was just beet red from laughter and a little bit of embarrassment which only made it that much better. I really wish I could have recorded the entire thing. As it was I only have a few photos, but the sound of my mother completely dying of laughter will never leave me. It was just too perfect for words and she is now a Billy convert!















​
After a show like that we were hard pressed to find a way to top off the evening - you really couldn't have done better.

At this point my early wake up call and 3.1 mile race were starting to catch up with me. It wasn't even 6 pm and I was ready to call it a night! But that wasn't an option just yet. We had dinner plans that night for Blue Bayou and I was not missing that for the world. I love that restaurant and will always try to squeeze a meal in during every single trip. We still had enough time before we needed to check in for our reservation to sail through the Caribbean with pirates. It wasn't our first time on POTC for the day but my mother was still having fun playing _*Spot the Capt. Jack Sparrow*_ which was pretty entertaining. This time though there was a small mishap on the ride. Well, not the ride itself, but there was a gate or something was left open right as your passing the cannons that led to an offstage area that was very well lit. Let's just say it ruined the atmosphere just little bit. 

By the time we checked in at the Blue Bayou we were both hungry enough that we didn't feel like requesting a waterside table. All we wanted was to sit down, eat, and not fall asleep until we got back to the hotel - and it was only 6:30 pm! But the food was enough to give me a pick-me-up for a little while. We were seated within a few minutes at a table in a small little corner that some people would probably detest but I actually liked it very much. It was removed enough from the main bustle of the rest of the tables that it almost seemed as tranquil as the waterside tables, only without the water. I ordered my go to favorite of the Cajun Spiced Salmon along with the gumbo and between those and the wonderfully delicious bread and the day's only mint juleps I was stuffed to the bursting point long before my birthday dessert was brought out to the table. Luckily I had my mom to help me finish that. But it was a miracle I could walk at that point.

After dinner we decided to squeeze in another round on Indy where we ended up waiting in the SRL line with some guy that we were both pretty darn sure was pretending to be an Aussie and was hitting on me. It was all kind of creepy and I was just trying to keep my mouth shut and stare at a wall while my mother continues to be her chatty little self. If I ever wondered where my penchant for talking came from, I got my answer this weekend. She talks to anyone and everyone about anything and everything. Gosh, I love her. It wasn't until we were off the ride and back in Adventureland and far-far-far away from creepy fake Aussie guy that she spilled that she was pretty sure the guy was just faking it. We got a good laugh out of it for the rest of the evening, however short it was going to end up being.

And it ended up being very short indeed. I had been running on all 4 cylinders since 4 am and I was definitely feeling it at this point. If my mother had any problems with me calling it a night then and there she didn't say a peep. Instead we made out way out of the park slowly, walking hand in hand down Main Street with smiles on both our faces. It was actually a special moment for me. I've wanted to share the love I have for Disneyland with someone from my family for a long time now and I never thought I would actually get the chance. It was a perfect moment and (not that I hadn't been before) I was very very happy that she had decided to come along.

I was also very ready to go to sleep, but even once we made it back to the hotel I had to wait a little while longer. My friend and fellow DIS'er, Meredith/merrrydeath, was driving down from the Bay Area to join us for the remainder of the weekend and I needed to be up to get her her parking pass and room key. And so I lounged in bed with my laptop for a while, listening to the fireworks go off, and waiting for 10 pm to roll around. Before too long I got the call (or was it a text?) that she was here so I went down to meet her. It was funny to see her one small bag compared to the suitcases my mother and I had for the weekend, but it was a pretty quick trip on her end. Arriving late Saturday night and leaving sometime on Monday. So it was back up to the room we went and we wasted no time in falling asleep. Just a few quick questions on what time to wake up for our character breakfast in the morning, getting ready for bed, and then it was light's out!


----------



## JH87

Great updates!! Congrats on your race time! That's excellent.


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks *Jillian*! I didn't even realize that I was doing so well during the race. I actually thought I was going pretty slowly because of the few photos that I took (a lot didn't come out so I didn't include them) and stopping to say hi to Pluto, Chip, and Dale. I almost wish I had taken the time to get a few more photos. But hey, finishing was what mattered!



So some good news! I have officially finished editing the remaining photos from the trip. It's a little different this time around. I can't share a lot of photos because of the Divas Scavenger Hunt, and the ones I will be using I pretty much left the way they were other than the size. All that's left to do now is just type these suckers out.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Finally made it back over here & got caught up!  Awesome job on the 5k.....was there a time limit to do this?  (just wondering if there were walkers vs joggers/runners)  I'm not a huge star wars person, but a themed run looked fun.  I think going thru all the back stuff would be interesting.....just to say you were "back there"......lol

The Tink medal is nice!!!  I know a 1/2 marathon would be out for me....the 5k a possibility.

So rats......no secrets from the meeting......  Love the group shot of all you lovely divas!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Glad to see you caught up, *Laurie*! I know I need to get myself caught up on a few others, but it's so hard when I'm using all of my free time to try and get caught up on my own in time for my own next trip (just barely over 1 week from today).

If the theme had been announced for the 5K before I signed up I think I might have passed on it entirely, despite how much pull I was feeling for signing up for a Disney race. When I registered I was focusing solely on the Disney and running through Disneyland aspect I didn't even think what they would have done for the theme. Of course with the re-opening of Star Tours I guess it made sense - but why couldn't they have done a Little Mermaid theme? At least that ride was brand new and not just a new and improved version, it should have been celebrated! And I definitely did love running through the backstage areas, it's something not a lot of people can say they've done, but from things I had heard about previous races I had this preconceived idea that there would be more running through the Lands. It was hard not to be a little bit disappointed. I am pretty sure there was a time limit on the 5K as well and they probably wanted you to keep to at least a 16 min/mile pace just like the 5K which is probably a lot easier for the 5K than a half! But considering they need people out of the Parks in time for opening there has to be some kind of timetable expected I would assume. But I really think the 5K is completely doable for everyone!

And the shot of us Divas on the Scavvy Committe is only lovely because my eyes were closed.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> my eyes were closed.



 You were tired!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yeah, that was it, lol. Either that or I was trying to hid my secrets.


----------



## Belle Ella

Another morning at Disneyland = another early wake-up for me! At least this time I got to snooze a little while longer, my alarm waking me up at 6 am instead of 4 am. While Disneyland seems to keep me going like the Energizer Bunny those extra 2 hours of sleep did a world of wonder for me. It was still a good 3 hours before Disneyland opened for real but it was a Magic Morning and while neither Meredith or I had access because of our AP's we would still be putting that extra hour of *Disney-morning-glory* to good use. We had reservations for breakfast at the only character meal _inside_ Disneyland, Minnie & Friends Breakfast in the Park at the Plaza Inn, for 8:10 am. Sometime around 7 am we had all of our things ready and after a quick goodbye to my mother who would be meeting us a little later in the morning we were on our way down Harbor to wait at the security checkpoint for them to open up the Esplanade. It got a little confusing because of the Half Marathon going on that morning. There were a lot of people that were crossing to make it to wherever they would be cheering on their friends and family who were running. Telling some people it was okay to go on through and others that they needed to wait until they got the all clear didn't seem to ring a bell for some people we were waiting with, but we both knew the drill and started a small line off to the side for people waiting for them to _officially_ start checking their bags. It seemed to take a little longer than I was used to, but about 7:45 they got the all clear and we were good to go.

Meredith and I parted ways for a brief moment at this point. Not only was it a Magic Morning that we didn't have actual access to on this particular day, but Meredith technically didn't have admission at all - her Deluxe AP was blocked out for the day. We both knew this when plans were made for her to come down for a couple of days (wait, make that when she invited herself - not that I minded ;)) so while I went to stake out our spot by the special gate for the character meal on the left side of the entrance gates she went off to pick up her blackout passes. Because I have a Premium AP blackout days aren't a problem for me so I've never had any experience with how they work, and neither had she. When she met back up with me a few minutes later she walked me through how it worked just as the CM had with her. Basically she had two tickets for the day: one was her AP and the other was her blockout pass. Both would need to be scanned to get into the Park but only one would be needed for FP's. I would probably lose one of course and then where would I be, lol. I'm not so great with keeping track of too many things. But at least she could get into the Park!

At 8 am things got rolling and we had our own personal escort down Main Street and to the entrance to the Plaza Inn for our meal. We took a quick photo in front of the restaurant and then went in to pay, be taken to our table and start the fun! And get this ... for the 3rd time in a row I was seated at the *exact* same location. This is what happens when you eat solo or in small groups first thing in the morning. The next time this happens I am taking a special photo of the table and I will get it framed. It gives me the giggles, no doubt.




we got a little card on our table​
If you've followed my TR's in the past you'll know I'm not much of a food critic so I'm going to skip over what foods are available and if they are any good or not. To me, food is food, and I don't have much to say on it. All I wanted to do was grab something, eat it, and then have them bring on the characters. And bring on the characters they did. Let's see who we can see!





It's Dale! Always a favorite of mine.









Tigger!









Why, it's our lovely Hostess, miss Minnie Mouse!









Good old Geppetto!









Hello there, Chip!








goofy dale wanted to come say hello again - i don't think he realized there was a window in the way​
Our character meal was already off to a great start, the characters were coming in pretty darn rapid succession but somehow I was able to find time to eat in between photos. I wasn't too hungry this time around and didn't end up needing to go back for seconds. So far the characters were pretty standard for me and my experiences with M&F, although Geppetto was first for me. I was definitely anxious to see who else we would see. The next appearance was a fun one though. He and his blue rear-end were making the rounds and doing an awful lot of what you could call dancing all over the place. I'd only ever seen him once at M&F so I was excited for another photo with Rafiki! And of course Meredith started a trend, taking photographs of a lot of the characters tails. I think I may have gotten in on the fun too 




pulling up a chair




someone who is meredith sized!




i seem to be sprouting from his hair




yeah, that one was me​


----------



## Belle Ella

There was definitely still plenty of fun to be had at the Plaza Inn and our breakfast in the Park with Minnie & Friends! Meredith and I had already seen Chip & Dale, Minnie Mouse, Geppetto, and Tigger too. Not bad for barely being 20 minutes into our mealtime. I wish I could remember a little more in detail about the interaction between us and the characters so far. Some were more in depth while others would be a simple smile and photo before moving on. Up next was another of my personal favorites at character meals and in the Parks, Captain Hook!  And I was trembling in my flats thanks to his sneaky appearance near our table. Only moments before I had been talking about Baloo scaring me silly at Goofy's Kitchen and now Hook can be added to that category as well. I wasn't expecting him to come stomping up behind us and the sound made me jump from my seat with a little scream, no lies. He seemed rather pleased with himself. But at last my terror turned into a fit of giggles and it was hard to stop laughing long enough to take a photo.





Captain Hook!



​
And yet *another* of my personal favorites (I was really hitting the jackpot already and the best was yet to come) was spotted amongst the tables behind me: Br'er Fox! I hadn't seen him at M&F since my first character meal experience back in 2009, I believe. I was very antsy for him to make his way to our table since you never know how long it's going to take and it would be just my luck that he turns around and never makes it back to us before we had to leave. For a moment we both thought this would be the case as he doubled back and disappeared behind a door - only to reappear a few moments later to show off a neat little trick of his! I was too slow with the camera to get a good shot but I did manage to catch him in the act just before the broom came falling down.




his hidden talent​
But just like that he had disappeared again and we were left wondering if he, in fact, _*wouldn't*_ make it to our table after all. We were both done eating by now so it was really just us waiting to see who else would be coming around to say hello and we certainy hoped there would be plenty more. But just like that Br'er Fox made another appearance ... running into the windowed door next to us as though he didn't realize he couldn't get in. He must be a little slow because he didn't get the message and tried again, and then again for good measure. He just couldn't seem to get himself inside. Luckily for him though there was a young girl at a table near ours who knew all about doors. She was an expert, actually, so she showed him how it was done. So he was in our neck of the woods now and it wasn't too long before we got our photos (and Meredith continued with her tail obsession photography session).















​
At this point Captain Hook made an reappearance near our table. He was searching for some attention and even with no cameras on him he started striking some poses. So of course I had to ask him if he was contemplating a career in modeling. This time I managed to get my camera out in time and so he struck a few more poses for the camera and after some prompting from his crowd of his admirers he even showed off his catwalk skills (maybe we could call them _plank-walk_ skills since I'm guessing that's where he practices). Hook's got some skills, just sayin'.









Dashing, no?







​


----------



## DizNee Luver

Loved that Capt Hook was being so playful!!!  He was funny when we last saw him too.....one of the boys was handing him the autograph book & asked if he needed a hand.......you should have seen his reaction....... 

Brer Fox at Minnie's?  AWESOME!!!  We've seen him at Goofy's & Storytellers but never at Minnies.....he's always fun too!!!

Looks like a wonderful meal!!


----------



## smile4stamps

I LOVE Minnie & Friends first thing in the morning!!  The characters are always so much fun then..  I just love character meals lol..  Still contemplating Goofys for next week.


----------



## Belle Ella

Characters were coming in quick succession at this point, two of whom were very big surprises for the both of us. One I had never gotten to see in the Parks before, another I didn't even think made an appearance outside of the character meal over at the Paradise Pier Hotel (currently called Mickey's Surfs Up). I'm talking about Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh and Daisy Duck, respectively! I had completely bounded past excited at this point and cannot think of a word that could describe how happy I was. What a great idea this character meal had been.

So how about some more photos?





Eeyore!









The lovely Daisy Duck!








love the shoes​
This was the second time I have been able to get a photo with Daisy - I saw her (along with Donald) in the Western gear back in January for the Kickin' Country weekend - but this was the first time I got to see her in her pink dress. Very, very adorable. Rabbit showed up quickly after she did and I was surprised by just how *yellow* he was. It was like looking at a walking, brightly colored Easter egg. Not that I'm complaining  This really shouldn't have been all that surprising considering how neon-orange Tigger is. I've done the Winnie the Pooh & Friends character meet and greet over in Critter Country a few times before but have only ever seen Eeyore, Pooh and Tigger so getting the chance to see Rabbit at breakfast without stalking down the meet and greet all day just hoping the timing would work out was a big plus. We had been debating on how much longer we would stick it out to see who would show up when Meredith caught sight of him first. It was a no brainer at that point, we were definitely sticking around a little while longer and we were rewarded with a couple more characters to call it a morning.





Rabbit!








the tail tales, part three





Fairy Godmother!



​
Our final character of the meal had to announce his presence just the way any youngin' would do: By jumping into the spotlight and throwing his arms up in the air! I can't imagine who else would do this other than Max. Or as everyone else around us liked to call him, Baby Goofy. I don't think he was very fond of that name but I'm guessing those kids aren't as well acquainted with Max as Meredith and I would be - I have loved Goof Troop and A Goofy Movie since I was a kid. Actually, I should go and watch that again. But we were quick to point out his awesome style choices (it's the bright pink shoelaces, I'm telling you) so we were all fast besties for life.





Max has arrived!








no, not baby goofy



​
I've done a few character meals by now and every single time they just seem to get better and better. And luckily I wasn't *quite* as awkward interacting with them as I am sometimes. The interaction is what makes everything extra-super-duper fun, although just going for the food and to get an easy character photo and/or autograph has always been just as worth it for me. But today was a home run for us, hands down. To recap we'd seen Chip, Dale, Tigger, Geppetto, Minnie Mouse, Rafiki, Captain Hook, Br'er Fox, Eeyore, Daisy Duck, Rabbit, Fairy Godmother and last but not least, Max. That's a 13 character haul right there. Not too shabby (unless you are superstitious about the number 13) considering that as we got up from our table and took our exits (stage right) it was just minutes past 9 am and Disneyland's official opening. It was time to hit the Park!!


----------



## Belle Ella

smile4stamps said:


> I LOVE Minnie & Friends first thing in the morning!!  The characters are always so much fun then..  I just love character meals lol..  Still contemplating Goofys for next week.



It's definitely my opinion that character meals are always best when done at opening. It just seems to me like it would be a little too chaotic otherwise. When you are there first you have a little more time to interact with the characters without a lot of other families milling about - and you know how kids can be. Sooner or later they'll waltz right up to the character you were just about to get your photo with and leads them away. *cough* Not that I have anything against the kids. Half the fun is also watching their interaction with the characters. They are so much better at it than I am.

Do it! Do it! So says me, the enabler.



DizNee Luver said:


> Loved that Capt Hook was being so playful!!!  He was funny when we last saw him too.....one of the boys was handing him the autograph book & asked if he needed a hand.......you should have seen his reaction.......
> 
> Brer Fox at Minnie's?  AWESOME!!!  We've seen him at Goofy's & Storytellers but never at Minnies.....he's always fun too!!!
> 
> Looks like a wonderful meal!!



I always have some fun exchanges with Captain Hook so I was glad he was there.

Other than wandering around Critter Country, M&F is the only place I have ever seen Br'er Fox. Way back in the beginning days of my TR (you were one of the first people who posted in it - sharing photos from M&F after we talked about making my first PS) Minnie & Friends was the first character meal I ever did and he was the first character we saw that morning and even escorted *Frick* off to get her food while I accidentally deleted the photos of it. I have seen Honest John at Goofy's though, and we all know how much I love him.

Score! He should be out for the Halloween festivities. I get to see him again in just a week!


----------



## JH87

LOVE the character breakfast pics! Minnie and Friends is definitely something I would do on every trip if the people I was traveling with were more into it. Definitely the best character interaction. I am so jealous that you met Daisy!! I think DLR is really starting to bring out a lot of the more rare characters these days and I am happy. The Sheriff of Nottingham has made a lot of appearances at the villain meet and greet this year, and Rabbit has been around the Pooh and Friends meet and greet quite a bit too recently. I hope they keep bringing out the old favorites  That's one thing I am jealous of WDW is the variety of characters they have out over there.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Yay for Daisy & Rabbit......SCORE!!!!!!! 

Hey, speaking of Frick........how is she???  I remember reading about your adventures together & I'm guessing she hasn't done a trip with you in a while!!


----------



## Belle Ella

*Laurie*, you don't remember? It definitely happened along the course of this TR but she and I aren't really on speaking terms anymore. Well, I guess you could just say we're no longer friends. It's been well over a year (almost two, I believe) since we've stopped talking. I got fed up with things in the friendship and then I guess she thought I was badmouthing her over here and there you have it.

_*Jillian*_, I didn't even know that the Sheriff of Nottingham was a character they _could_ have out. That's pretty awesome. I've been avoiding Halloween threads like the plague because I want a tiny bit of surprise when I'm there in 1 week and I don't want to see any photos just yet. I'm so excited to see some more characters, that's for sure. Any other new additions?


----------



## DizNee Luver

That's what I get for not reading into depth on these reports.....I have a hard time reading them word for word, so I go for the pics & look for explainations or descriptions.  Sorry to hear that.....always hard when friendships sizzle out.  I think you figure out your true friends when they stick with you thru good & bad, lulls in talking, etc.  You know I've got your back!!


----------



## Belle Ella

It wasn't actually during a TR - but remember how the second version of the thread (before creating this one) was a lot of chit-chat? That's when I brought it up now and again. I wont lie, I still wonder what she's up to from time to time (especially when I see something Betty Boop). But that ship has sailed and it's for the better. I can't tell you how much I really resented her for a lot of things and it was not healthy for me.


----------



## JH87

I was pretty amazed when I found out that the Sheriff even existed at DLR too! I found out via MouseWait and was pretty excited to see him in person. He's pretty funny.  I think he's the only one I saw that really took me by surprise. Gideon and Honest John made quite a few appearances too.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> It wasn't actually during a TR - but remember how the second version of the thread (before creating this one) was a lot of chit-chat? That's when I brought it up now and again. I wont lie, I still wonder what she's up to from time to time (especially when I see something Betty Boop). But that ship has sailed and it's for the better. I can't tell you how much I really resented her for a lot of things and it was not healthy for me.



I definitely recall the tension with Frick (or maybe 'friction with Frick' is a cuter term?).  That stuck out in my mind because a lot of what you explained in your TR reminded me of a certain friend of mine (hint hint: the one who may or may not be showing up at DLR during my holiday DLR trip) and various scenarios that have come up over the years, such as wanting to get up early and get to a character meal on time, for example.  Resentment does build - there is no denying that.  

Anyway, what an awesome number of characters you got to see at Minnie & Friends!  Laurie has mentioned seeing 14 characters in the past, and I think that might be the record so far.  But they definitely churn 'em out at M&F!  That's how Goofy's Kitchen used to be in the old, old, old days - it was the only character meal at that time so they did not skimp on the characters at all.  They would come to the table every few seconds.  Now, there don't seem to be enough characters to go around for every character meal, so Minnie & Friends gets the mother lode!

I was chuckling about the "plastical."  Too funny!  I, too, had an image in my mind of being able to run with reckless abandon through the lands and not so much through the backstage areas, so that was interesting to hear.  Great job on the 5K!!  You made good time.

I don't _think_ I have missed this is your TR so far but if I have, point me to where I can find it.  Have you mentioned the Little Mermaid ride yet?  If so, what did you think of it?  I am curious to hear if you had similar thoughts about it to what I thought (you had already tuned out of my TR when I mentioned that ride because the TR is Halloween-related).  Is a Little Mermaid review coming up, or have I missed it somewhere along the line?


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I definitely recall the tension with Frick (or maybe 'friction with Frick' is a cuter term?).  That stuck out in my mind because a lot of what you explained in your TR reminded me of a certain friend of mine (hint hint: the one who may or may not be showing up at DLR during my holiday DLR trip) and various scenarios that have come up over the years, such as wanting to get up early and get to a character meal on time, for example.  Resentment does build - there is no denying that.
> 
> *Love the term, you're a lot better at coming up with things like that, and catchy titles, than I am. I'm just an uncreative person sometimes. Sometimes personalities and life experiences just clash and there's no getting around it regardless of how long you've been friends. And besides, who knows what will happen in 10 years. We've gone through phases of not speaking for a couple of years at a time (that happens when you've known each other for 20+ years) so maybe at another point in time we can start things up again, but it's not something I'm actively planning. Things will happen how they happen.*
> 
> Anyway, what an awesome number of characters you got to see at Minnie & Friends!  Laurie has mentioned seeing 14 characters in the past, and I think that might be the record so far.  But they definitely churn 'em out at M&F!  That's how Goofy's Kitchen used to be in the old, old, old days - it was the only character meal at that time so they did not skimp on the characters at all.  They would come to the table every few seconds.  Now, there don't seem to be enough characters to go around for every character meal, so Minnie & Friends gets the mother lode!
> 
> *Darn, we were only 1 away from tying!  I should go back and see what the character haul was the other times I did M&F and see where they fell. It was definitely more than I expected. Every time I thought to myself "that's probably the last one" another character popped up behind me and I heard Meredith point them out - she had the better view since I was facing a window. It would be nice if Goofy's would add a few more back in but I've never been disappointed by the selection, that's for sure.*
> 
> I was chuckling about the "plastical."  Too funny!  I, too, had an image in my mind of being able to run with reckless abandon through the lands and not so much through the backstage areas, so that was interesting to hear.  Great job on the 5K!!  You made good time.
> 
> *I was wondering if anyone would notice my new word!*
> 
> I don't _think_ I have missed this is your TR so far but if I have, point me to where I can find it.  Have you mentioned the Little Mermaid ride yet?  If so, what did you think of it?  I am curious to hear if you had similar thoughts about it to what I thought (you had already tuned out of my TR when I mentioned that ride because the TR is Halloween-related).  Is a Little Mermaid review coming up, or have I missed it somewhere along the line?
> 
> *Actually, I'm in the middle of typing up my LMAUA portion of the TR right now. Funny timing, lady. But nope, you haven't missed it. I'll let you wait in anticipation a little while longer for that one!*





JH87 said:


> I was pretty amazed when I found out that the Sheriff even existed at DLR too! I found out via MouseWait and was pretty excited to see him in person. He's pretty funny.  I think he's the only one I saw that really took me by surprise. Gideon and Honest John made quite a few appearances too.



You know, I cannot figure MouseWait out to save my life. At leas the lounge/forum thing. It's too complicated for me. Well, no, that's not the right word. I need more separation and it's just too clomped together for it to make sense in my head, if you can understand what I mean. I need real forums and sub-forums like we get on the DIS. But it's awesome when you can find something new like that. I guess that's what I have you for. But I still mainly want to see Honest John - er - Sir John Worthington Foulfellow.


----------



## Sherry E

I think we should co-author a book!  You take all the photos, of course.  I'll come up with the titles.  And then we will both write the text.  Now...a book about _what_, I'm not sure. But maybe we can become millionairesses!

All right, if I must wait for the Little Mermaid review, I will exercise patience.  I'd read some reviews from other random DIS'ers when that ride first opened, but I haven't really read too many reports from people I know or from my immediate DIS-circle of friends yet, so I will be waiting with baited breath for your recap!!


----------



## smile4stamps

I'm so jealous of you meeting Rabbit!!  I've NEVER seen Rabbit out!  At DLR or WDW!!  I even did the Winnie the Pooh breakfast at WDW and no Rabbit there!!

I caught your "plastical" too!  But I was trying to fall asleep (as you know!) so I didn't comment on that!


----------



## smile4stamps

Sherry E said:


> I think we should co-author a book!  You take all the photos, of course.  I'll come up with the titles.  And then we will both write the text.  Now...a book about _what_, I'm not sure. But maybe we can become millionairesses!
> 
> All right, if I must wait for the Little Mermaid review, I will exercise patience.  I'd read some reviews from other random DIS'ers when that ride first opened, but I haven't really read too many reports from people I know or from any of my immediate DIS-circle of friends yet, so I will be waiting with baited breath for your recap!!



You both are much better writers than I am... if it wasn't for the thousands of pictures I took I don't think I would have a TR and the words just don't flow from me very much!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I think we should co-author a book!  You take all the photos, of course.  I'll come up with the titles.  And then we will both write the text.  Now...a book about _what_, I'm not sure. But maybe we can become millionairesses!
> 
> All right, if I must wait for the Little Mermaid review, I will exercise patience.  I'd read some reviews from other random DIS'ers when that ride first opened, but I haven't really read too many reports from people I know or from my immediate DIS-circle of friends yet, so I will be waiting with baited breath for your recap!!



 Haha, it sounds like a plan to me, _*Sherry*_. Then we can go to Disneyland more often.

So I've gotten the review part written but still have to finish the rest of my post before I actually post it. Just a little while longer. I wont lie, writing reviews aren't really my strong suit but I definitely put my opinion down and I'm always willing to answer more to-the-point questions about certain aspects of it. Mostly it's just an all-encompassing response for now. But yeah, it's one thing to take in a review from someone you've never met whose tastes you don't know than it is to take in a review from someone you've had some kind of rapport with in the past.



smile4stamps said:


> I'm so jealous of you meeting Rabbit!!  I've NEVER seen Rabbit out!  At DLR or WDW!!  I even did the Winnie the Pooh breakfast at WDW and no Rabbit there!!
> 
> I caught your "plastical" too!  But I was trying to fall asleep (as you know!) so I didn't comment on that!



I'll forgive you _*Paula*_! Trying to fall asleep is always a very important thing.

Wait ... WDW has an entire Winnie the Pooh breakfast? For reals?



smile4stamps said:


> You both are much better writers than I am... if it wasn't for the thousands of pictures I took I don't think I would have a TR and the words just don't flow from me very much!!



Yeah, but _*Paula*_, pictures say 1,000 words. Duh.


----------



## smile4stamps

Belle Ella said:


> Haha, it sounds like a plan to me, _*Sherry*_. Then we can go to Disneyland more often.
> 
> So I've gotten the review part written but still have to finish the rest of my post before I actually post it. Just a little while longer. I wont lie, writing reviews aren't really my strong suit but I definitely put my opinion down and I'm always willing to answer more to-the-point questions about certain aspects of it. Mostly it's just an all-encompassing response for now. But yeah, it's one thing to take in a review from someone you've never met whose tastes you don't know than it is to take in a review from someone you've had some kind of rapport with in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll forgive you _*Paula*_! Trying to fall asleep is always a very important thing.
> 
> Wait ... WDW has an entire Winnie the Pooh breakfast? For reals?
> 
> *Yup!  But after the character meals at DL it pales in comparison.  It only has Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore, and Piglit (who is hard to find at DLR!) The biggest advantage to that character meal though isn't the characters.  Its when you get an early morning ADR (PS in DL speak) you actually get to enter the park before ANY lands are open so you walk down a basically empty Main Street. *
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but _*Paula*_, pictures say 1,000 words. Duh.



Well in that case I have about 2million words in my TR lol!


----------



## Belle Ella

See, that's the spirit!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Now, where was I? Oh yeah, it was just after 9 am, Disneyland was officially open to the public, and Meredith and I had just left the Plaza Inn after our character breakfast so it was time to get some rides in. We were both pretty much on the same page about where to go first: Space Mountain! The good thing about staying at the Plaza Inn until a few minutes after 9 was that the bottleneck of people trying to get into Tomorrowland for Star Tours had died down so it was smooth sailing (er ... Donald Duck waddling) for us back to Space where we snagged some Fast Passes and hopped in the standby line.



​
After Space Mountain we pretty much repeated the same morning tour I had been using all weekend long, but like I already mentioned there was more waddling like Donald Duck involved than skipping or walking on my part. I suppose I should try and explain that, the only problem being that I don't even remember _*quite*_ how the topic came up. I believe it was while we were being led down Main Street earlier in the morning for breakfast and I was talking with Meredith about my penchant for skipping and somehow we got on the topic of doing a Donald Duck impersonation instead. Of course, me being the silly little girl that I am (who said I was turning 25?! ) I couldn't just *talk* about it, I had to _*do*_ it! So for pretty much the entire day I started randomly waddling like Donald Duck whenever I was in a good mood, which was pretty darn often so there was a lot of waddling to be done. Like, say, from Tomorrowland and Space Mountain _allllllll_ the way over to Frontierland and Big Thunder. And then _allllllll_ the way over to New Orleans Square and Pirates. And then _allllllll_ the way over to ... wait, that was it for the moment!

While we had been in the queue for Pirates, just about to board our ships, I got a text from my mother that she was already on her way from the HOJO. But of course we were just getting onto the ride and I wasn't going to be that annoying jerk who wouldn't put their phone away while on the ride so I pocketed it and I would text her to find up where to meet at when we got off the ride. Considering the fact that I don't exactly get reception inside the ride it was a moot point anyway! So when we got off I shot my mother a quick text and had her meet us at the Hub so we could all decide where to go next. It was guaranteed that at some point we would be hopping over to California Adventure because I promised my mother I would take her on both Tower of Terror and California Screamin', not to mention we had to check out The Little Mermaid, Ariel's Undersea Adventure for the first time (although Meredith had seen it on a previous trip in the summer if I remember correctly). We all figured there was no time like the present so that's where we decided to go next and by 10:30 am I was going through the new entrance gates at DCA for the first time. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. Considering I have no experience with WDW and DHS I have no reason to be disappointed in the new gates, especially considering I know all about the historic (and sadly, no longer existing) California landmark they are meant to represent. I for one absolutely love the proposed changes to DCA and I cannot wait until it's all over and I get to walk down Buena Vista Street.



​
For now, however, entering DCA is a bit of a pain in the rear. When all is said and done you should just continue straight through the gates to Buena Vista St. and beyond but while that is under construction a temporary entrance path has been created, taking a sharp right literally just as you pass through the front gates. It could be worse and at least the pathway is pretty wide, but the CM's who were there to direct traffic were just confusing the patootie out of me. All of my life it has always been drilled into my head to "keep to the right, keep to the right", but for some asinine reason they were having us all keep the *left* which literally made no sense at all. So of course everyone, or at least me, was keeping to the right without any conscious thought only to be told differently by CM's and nearly running into other people who were either following directions or in the middle of changing their walking lane. Yeah, it got pretty frustrating. But other than that it was all hunky-dory.



​
OK, so maybe (just maybe) it was because the gates they were using for the exit were to our right as we entered and they were trying to eliminate cross traffic, but still going against what has been ingrained in our heads as a culture just seems silly to me, but I digress.

So first up over at DCA was Tower of Terror so we made our way through the world of walls that seperates Condor Flats from the Hollywood Pictures Backlot area (soon to be Hollywoodland I guess). It was also the first time I have gotten to see the construction for the Carthay Circle Theatre in person. Although I've been following the construction through photos online they don't come close to giving you an idea of just how big the final product actually is. At least I was blown away by the actual scope of the thing, finished or no. It was pretty much the same reaction I had had to seeing the rock work for Carsland. I hadn't been expecting it to be that much larger in person. Yeah, I was impressed. But anyone who knows anything about me should know why the Carthay Circle Theatre has a special place in my heart: it held the official premiere for Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs back on December 21, 1937.

 Jazz approves!

So back to our trek through the world of walls. Eventually we made it to Hollywood Pictures Backlot area where I tried to explain to my mother what all of that icky scaffolding was for. I failed miserably and pretty much left it as an "ElecTRONica sucks" rant. Say what you want about it, but my opinion still stands that what it's done to my favorite area of DCA is just horrible. The entire Park already looks like a construction zone but at least that's because it _*is*_ a construction zone. Plus it's not my kind of thing in general. I really think it's overstayed it's welcome, but that's not a decision that is left up to me, so I was very glad when we finally took a right at the Hyperion Theatre and had the Hollywood Tower Hotel within out sights.

Now, I've been on TOT a few times (well, maybe twice) and in my head I know I enjoy the ride, love it even. But for some reason it still scares the bejesus out of me while I'm standing on the outside looking in. I had told my mother I would take her on this but at that moment, while we were grabbing FP's and talking about just hopping in line right then and there because there was no wait, I felt absolutely sick to my stomach and ready to cry. But my mother and Meredith pretty much guilted me into it and I couldn't say no. I've done this before, right? Why was I so terrified. But I guess that's what makes this ride so awesome in the first place. And of course it was a complete and total walk-on and I suppose that was a good thing because it didn't give me too much time to stress over how freaked out I was. But to make a long story short, I survived! And I got out of our elevator laughing at myself for just how silly I was being before. My mother, of course, absolutely loved it and knew she wanted to go again later in the day with out FP's.







​
Next up on our DCA adventure was going to be California Screamin' and we decided to head through A Bug's Land to get back to Paradise Pier. We got a little sidetracked though as we passed the new Little Mermaid ride with a wait time of 5 minutes posted. It was on the way so why not? Besides, that would give us time to collect a Screamin' FP when our window opened back up. So The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Undersea Adventure it was!

Now here's something else that I had been following the construction of closely. I remember back when the construction for the ride first started, I remember when the ride building was erected, I remember when King Triton from the old Ariel's Grotto over in Disneyland (now Pixie Hollow) was added, and I remember counting down the days until the ride opened even though I wasn't there in person. Between all of the rides that opened up this summer there was really only one that I actually wanted to see, and this was it. I was getting to see the finished building for the first time which was just as gorgeous as I remembered from the photos. I was getting to see the small touches added to the walkway with seashells and some gorgeous mosaics which were just as gorgeous as I remembered from the photos. And although the wait time said 5 minutes it was a complete walk-on at 11 am. For my first time on this ride I wanted to just soak everything in and so I left my camera at my side which means no *pretty-pretty-pictures* to share, but I can at least share my thoughts:

I should preface this by saying that, while Ariel is not my favorite Disney Princess nor is The Little Mermaid my favorite Disney movie, it's been a big part of my childhood and I am still a very big fan. On top of that, Ariel is easily my mother's favorite where Disney is concerned (mostly because she's a redhead). I very, very much enjoyed this ride. Is it perfect? No, not by a long shot but it's definitely more of a success than anything else. The things that it has going for it? It uses some of my favorite songs from the movie (Part of Your World, Under the Sea, Poor Unfortunate Souls, and Kiss the Girl), and they are the original recordings at that. Can you imagine how disjointed it would feel if a song you know by heart was just suddenly a little different? The animatronics were also completely top-notch with a huge standing-ovation from me for Ursula. The movement is just so fluid and it's unlike anything else Disney has presented us with. Talk about a huge step forward in technological advancement. I think it's a definite must-see for that reason alone. One of the downsides for me is that, since it's a re-telling of the story instead there's bound to be a bit of a choppy feel to it. At around 6 minutes long and with some pretty in-detail scenes how do you pick what to include and what to toss out. It feels a little disjointed and actually reminds me of Snow White's Scary Adventures more than it does, say, Peter Pan which is a little more fluid. It's really the only complaint that I have with the ride and can make it feel like it's missing something I'm sure. I guess you could say I have another complaint - it was over too soon! But that partly falls hand in hand with it feeling choppy. You come to the happily ever after a little too fast without a real resolution on what happened to Ursula. But as Scuttle says in his own words, that's how he remembered things and that's all that matters. Maybe we should feel '*Scuttled*'. The other part is that I just want to clamshells to move a little slower so I can sing along a little longer, lol. All in all I still give it  but probably an 8/10.

Oh, and my mother gave it a big smile (obviously a good sign).

And so from there we were on our way to Screamin' and of course talking about either loving or being petrified of roller coasters. Guess which end of the spectrum I tend to lean toward. A funny anecdote from Meredith, I guess that Screamin' is so smooth a ride for her dad that it's relaxing enough to fall asleep on. Or take a nap. Or something like that. Well, it may be smooth, but no way would you catch me falling asleep on a ride that goes upside down. That darn loop still does me in, although it's the wave section that gets my tummy the most nervous. Well, we grabbed another set of FP's and hopped back in the standby line! And you can now add this to the list of rides my mother just loves.

Oh, and I suppose I would normally put our ride photo here, but there was too much glare on the preview screen for us to take a snapshot of it. So no proof for you! You just have to take my word for it 

There was really only one other thing that we wanted to try in DCA and that was Soarin' over California. Unfortunately the standby line was too long for us to even tempt it and we couldn't get FP's again just yet so we simply had to make a mental not to come back later. Considering we would be returning later in the evening for another round of terror and screaming it shouldn't have been too big of an issue. And so we decided to head back over to Disneyland!

Now, you're probably wondering to yourself, that's it for DCA? Why no Toy Story Midway Mania? Well, for starters I'm not a big fan of 3-D and I don't think any of us were really interested in standing around and waiting for that. I don't even think my mother would have known to ask if we could ride it, and Meredith didn't mention it so I was happy to keep on our merry little way. That's not to say I wont go on it ever, but it didn't suit my mood at the moment. Okie-dokes?

Now the question is, do I have any idea what we did for the next hour? Well ... no, I don't. For a whole hour I had absolutely no photos or no check-ins on Gowalla which means I have no recollection of what we did. I must have blacked out. Or it was an invasion of the body snatchers type thing. Your guess is as good as mine, honestly. What I *do* know is that Meredith and I split up from my mom for a short while while she disappeared into NOS to place an order for a personalized parasol for herself. But whatever we youngins were off doing without the adult-folk it was short lived and soon we were sitting at a table trying to figure out where she was while listening to some music, courtesy of the Royal Street Bachelors over by The French Market. And funnily enough, my mother was relaxing at a table around the corner waiting to figure out where we were too. Go figure. It was at this point, with my iPhone battery rapidly approaching only 10%, that we decided it was time to take a short lunch break for the afternoon and head back to the HOJO so this little lady could change and charge her phone, before taking a booth at Mimi's for some grub!!


----------



## smile4stamps

Whew!!  That was quite the update!!  Yup.. No pics, no Gowalla = no idea!!  Lol.

I think the little mermaid ride is over to quickly too!!  still love it though!!  How funny that you were writing about it and I was posting pics of it in my TR!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loved the last update.


----------



## Belle Ella

Luckily the rest of the day trip I shouldn't have any lapses in memory!! Only about 3 more posts and this one will be in the books


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> You know, I cannot figure MouseWait out to save my life. At leas the lounge/forum thing. It's too complicated for me. Well, no, that's not the right word. I need more separation and it's just too clomped together for it to make sense in my head, if you can understand what I mean. I need real forums and sub-forums like we get on the DIS. But it's awesome when you can find something new like that. I guess that's what I have you for. But I still mainly want to see Honest John - er - Sir John Worthington Foulfellow.



MouseWait's Lounge was super complicated and annoying for me at first too. But after playing around with it I finally got used to the way it was set up. It's pretty cool I like it very much 

I am with you on the new DCA entrance. Gorgeous!! And Buena Vista St is gonna be amazing and I can not wait!! I think I will have to force myself to not visit at all during summer and  wait until late Sept again when crowd levels have died down. I don't think viewing it jam packed full of people will look quite as breathtaking as it would with just a few guests there. But DL might be pretty empty during DCA's re-opening after the remodel. And an empty DL sounds great to me! 

Great update as usual. I know what you mean about the Little Mermaid ride....although I love every second of it and Ariel is my favorite princess,  the one thing I thought was off was after the 'Kiss the Girl' scene (my favorite in the ride...so cute how they almost kiss and pull away. awwww) they skip out on the whole reason why Ursula took Ariel's voice.  
I also LOVE the Ursula scene too! She looks so real it's amazing! Even though she's not real to begin with, you get what I mean.


----------



## Belle Ella

Jillian, I know of at least another DIS'er who uses MouseWait as well. _Maybe_ one day I'll give it another go but so far I'm gosh darn content with the DIS.

OK, settling in to get at least one more update in today, if not to finish this sucker up!!


----------



## Belle Ella

So there we were, in New Orleans Square, just deciding the meal plan for the afternoon. We probably could have found something suitable in Disneyland to eat, but my mother was ready for a small afternoon break and I desperately needed to charge my phone if I was going to keep the check-ins coming (and considering how forgetful I am they come in pretty handy when writing a TR) so heading back to the hotel for grub was an ideal solution. Rather than walk out of the Park though, we decided to take the train and so we hopped on at the NOS station and continued our way around Disneyland. And I must be something special because I rode the train backwards! No really, somehow while checking in on Gowalla Primeval World came _*before*_ the Grand Canyon Diorama.  I also tried (and repeatedly failed) to get a photo of my mother and I.



​
We stopped by the HOJO first so I could plug in my phone and let it charge while we were eating before making our way across the street to Mimi's Cafe, one of my favorite little restaurants that I don't go to nearly enough. Could I tell you what I ate? No, of course not. Remember, I'm not a foodie. But whatever it was, it was delicious and it hit the spot. Then it was back to the HOJO where, after a quick change of clothes, Meredith and I said goodbye to my mother for a little while so she could nap. We would meet back up with her when she was ready to go back to Disneyland. Our first stop when we were back at Disneyland was something my mother had no desire to see again so we had to take advantage while we could: The Enchanted Tiki Room. There was a show just about to start but since we also wanted to get our Dole Whips (well, the float in my case), and because that line can get ridiculous, we had to wait around for the second show. The good news was that we managed to get our Dole Whips in time without having to wait for yet another show. Some more good news was that we got to have some fun taking silly photos. And the even better news was that we FOUND *Maynard*! I've seen crazy-awesome Maynard once before at Disneyland, but it was while I was walking by and since I'd heard he's been spotted at the Tiki Room I've always hoped to see him there. Now I finally have. And my expectations were not high and I was dying of laughter long before he got the chance to wake up Jose, thanks to Tiki-Maynard.
















for someone who hates feet i have the odd tendency to take photos of mine




we created a new, mismatched person



​
Next up, after cutting through the Hub and into Tomorrowland, was yet another adventure on Space Mountain. It's easily starting to become my most frequented ride at Dsienyland. I'm telling you, I have a lot of lost time to make up for. All those years of being terrified of it and all that  No silly posing this time. For starters, I am not good at coming up with silly things to do so I just smiled like a goober and this is the result:



​
Next up we popped back over to Adventureland so we could squeeze in Indiana Jones. Let's just say it wasn't the best experience! We had tried to get on Indy a few times throughout the day so far, and not with much luck. Once again the ride that is perpetually closed was closed again, and again, and again. Oh, it was down yet again for good measure. We finally wised up a little bit and started to check MouseWait instead of finding out for ourselves but then it was a question of us really wanting to try standby because for the first time in my experience the Single Rider Line was about an hour long.  Yeah, that wasn't going to happen. But at least we were warned and so we kept deciding to try again later. Well, now it was later. The SRL wasn't an hour anymore but it certainly wasn't a short wait by any means. Still, it was better than the standby option, or even grabbing Fast Passes. And for the second time this weekend I got serenaded by a group of strangers singing (loudly) Happy Birthday. Has this become a new trend that I have somehow missed the memo on? And of course once the large group started, others who were standing around started singing as well. I'm not that big on being the center of attention, I swear!

When we finally got off Indy I had a couple of texts and a voicemail from my mother who was already waiting for us at the Esplanade. Oops. Indy may not have been _*that*_ long of a wait but it had been long enough. So Meredith and I hurried out to meet her. We all wanted to make our rounds over at DCA again before coming back to Disneyland for the evening and trying to snag a good spot to watch the fireworks. We found her quickly enough and soon we were once again being ushered into DCA and being reminded to "_Keep to the LEFT, keep to the LEFT!_" and I started catching bubbles from some little bubble gun that every CM seemed to have. Sometimes I think I act more like my cat than a person, but I am still 6 at heart (or something like that).

Our first stop at DCA this time around was to grab FP's for Soarin' over California so my mom could give that a try on her last Park day. I'm sure she'd been on it before but we hadn't been to Disneyland as a family since our stay at the Grand Californian in 2003 so I doubt she remembered much of it. Then we were moving back towards Tower of Terror with our FP's in hand so we could get that in for a second time that day - a new record for me! I hardly thought I could handle it twice in one trip, let alone a few mere hours apart. But I did it, and I was almost able to do it without holding on. *Almost*. Maybe next time.



​
Now, I remember talking with my mother before the ride started about the first time I had ever been on the ride, and how Tina had had to walk me through the drop sequence so I could mentally prepare myself. Well, for some reason I do not remember the drop sequence that was about to follow being the same one that I was mentally prepared for! It felt different and I was definitely more terrified the second time around than I had been earlier in the day. Gosh-darnit, WDW is supposed to be the unpredictable one. And I was left wondering if I'd just had a brain fart or if the DCA version did indeed have a different drop sequence. But of course, my mind must have been playing tricks on me because to the best of my knowledge that is very much not the case. But it doesn't change the fact that it felt very different to me after we came to a stop and were leaving the Hollwood Tower Hotel.

Afterward we started to make our way back toward Paradise Pier, skipping The Little Mermaid for a second ride that day and just went straight back to Screamin'. Once again, I was going for a second round in one day on a ride I had thought I could only handle once a trip. I really am a big girl now, huh? And considering my inability to talk for days afterward, I definitely believed it.



​
As I told everyone at work over the following week, "_I left my voice at the Hollywood Tower Hotel!_"

Our third and final stop at DCA this time around was back at Sorain' were it was just time for us to use our FP's. I was right and my mother really didn't remember anything about the ride which was pretty fun. We had a good talk with some people in front of us in the line who had run in the Half Marathon that morning which helped pass the time. Soarin' can be a pretty darn slow mover. We did ask the CM at the loading area if we could get the 1st row in Gate B and we did. It was the first time I would get to be center screen and without anyone's feet dangling in my view. I was pretty excited about that. The ride was just how I remembered it and I loved pointing out to my mother the portion that was filmed up in Humboltd, where my sister went to school last year. All in all, a good end to our time in DCA.

Hopefully when all construction is said and done over there I can devote a little bit more of myself to it. But for now it was definitely time to hightail it back to Disneyland and try and find a spot for the fireworks with a good view of the Castle, something I haven't done in years.


----------



## smile4stamps

I'm 12 at heart!  When I went to WDW in 2009 I called my mom while waiting for our first character breakfast.  She said I sounded like I was 12 which is the age when I first went to WDW!

I never think to use Mousewait to check times out either!  The 1-hr single rider line for Indy sounds familiar though as I will be getting to something similar soon in my TR!


----------



## Belle Ella

We're just really on the same page a lot, huh?


----------



## smile4stamps

Belle Ella said:


> We're just really on the same page a lot, huh?



Yeah!  I've noticed that a lot!! 

I was going to comment on one more thing in your last post but I couldn't remember what it was!  Now I remember.

I am SO a foodie!!  I love Food... i.e. the reason I want to go to the Food & Wine Festival at WDW so bad!


----------



## Belle Ella

We knew that if we wanted a good view for the fireworks we'd be camping out pretty early. It was already past 6 by the time we made it down Main Street and reached the Hub and there were plenty of people already staking their spots.I knew that my mom was sore and so we crossed our fingers that we could find a bench to sit on while we wait so she wouldn't have to sit on the curb or anything (although we all know CM's make you stand up for the actual show). Thankfully we managed to snag an entire bench for the three of us, near the Hub and the Partners Statue. It was as good of a view as we were going to get and still have a bench to sit on so we were very happy. Besides, we were going to watch the fireworks and that was all that mattered. Just so we didn't lose our real estate we each took turns going off to find food. I grabbed some chili bread bowls for my mother and I from Coke Corner (I also used the moment to change into some jeans and swap my shorts back with our locker) and when I got back Meredith went off to find what it was that she wanted and so began our wait for the fireworks to begin. It was interesting to watch as people started to crowd around as showtime drew nearer and nearer. Unfortunately, the sourpusses were starting to arrive in the throng of people as well. Unfortunately we had two of the biggest sourpusses I have ever had to listen to for an hour directly behind us.

Now, I almost feel bad for how much they annoyed me. It was a somewhat elderly couple and the wife was in an ECV and to the extent of my knowledge there is no designated handicapped viewing are for the fireworks so at the beginning I could understand their frustration over trying to find a spot for the fireworks (and they were loudly sniping about it for the better part of 45 minutes). I didn't even want to know what they would have to say when they realized CM's would make everyone in the area stand up. It wasn't long after they first arrived that they both started acting like total jerks, sniping off rude comments to pretty much everyone in the area. The husband just came off like a guy who wanted to pick a fight with someone and he was doing his best to do so. I'm sorry but being handicapped or whatever your issue is because it's not my place to speculate does not give you the right to talk to people the way that they were. I'm a pretty tolerant person normally but these two were getting on my very last nerve and I was at the point I didn't want them to have even close to a good experience. Hopefully that can give you an idea of just how bad the situation was getting.

After _*yelling*_ at a little kid who accidentally hit the ECV a tiny bit when he fell over (because a simple comment or warning to please be careful around you was out of the question) and subsequent sniping at the kid's parents I'd had enough and I had to get away. I grabbed my camera and used some photography time to clear my head so I didn't turn into them and start yelling at people. It had been a while since I had gotten some good night shots, especially of the Castle, so I took my time to get a few that I was happy with for the time being. Well, at the time being it was more like 20 which of course only 2 survived the final edit at home. Oh, I also used the time to go run an errand for my mother, picking up the parasol she had ordered earlier in the day for her since I'm a quick mover.







​
Taking photos was such a peaceful alternative that I almost wished I didn't have to go back to our bench! Of course the crowds were starting to get thicker so before taking a seat back at our bench I had to take a quick photo of the mass of people behind the Hub and down Main Street. You think maybe, just maybe, the Fireworks are pretty popular?



​
Not long after I sat back down at our bench my mother learned a prime lesson in how valuable your real estate is when saving spots for the big nighttime shows. We had a whole bench for our group (myself, my mother and Meredith) and there wasn't that much extra space on the bench even if we were to squish together. Some woman came up to us at some point asking if there was space for her to sit down and my mother, being the eternal people pleaser that she can be when she wants to, said of course not realizing that the woman didn't just mean her, but her husband, a stroller, and two more kids. Uh ... how on Earth can you actually expect someone to be cool with squeezing that many people into a tight space? It's not like there was a lot of room around our bench. It didn't take long for my happy mother to get very unhappy, especially with Mr. and Mrs. Snipe still going off one everyone behind us. Especially now with a stroller on top of the bench and the people at the bench obstructing their view (did they forget we were there hours before them?) and I was once again left wondering what would happen when the CM's asked everyone seated to stand up for the fireworks.

It wasn't long before we had our answer: they kept screaming at the top of their lungs: *SIT DOWN!*.

 Not going to happen, sorry. And I didn't even feel sorry for them at this point because they had spent over an hour being the most obnoxious people I have ever had to listen to in my life. And considering we weren't in the wrong in any way shape or form (we had staked out or spot early for a reason and we were following directions by the CM) I was going to relish the moment. Call me petty if you want, but if they had a bad experience it was their own fault. I knew that we sure were thankful for the standing room only rule at the moment. It helped ease up on the claustrophobia bit with the family that had somehow squeezed themselves in around us.

All I knew was that it was time for the fireworks and I was getting the share the moment with my mother! And that made the moment special regardless of what else was going on. She had never seen fireworks at Disneyland before and had no idea that Tinker Bell _*and*_ Dumbo would be making flying appearances. And what could be more touching to have "_Baby of Mine_" play around you during a nighttime spectacular with a mother and daughter? I'm pretty sure I wasn't the only one between the who of us who let a few tears go.

I did still manage to get a few photos, and although I didn't take the time to edit them other than resizing I will still share them with you.


































































​
I have to say, I'm becoming rather fond of Magical!

When the fireworks had ended we wanted to let the crowd disperse a little bit before we tried to move at all. Unfortunately that meant listening to Mr. and Mrs. Snipe try and get our attention with some very obnoxious "*excuse me!*'s which yes, we could hear despite the fact that we ignored you rude people!! I'm sure in their mind we were the horrible ones, but I digress. Soon enough we wouldn't have to listen to their negativity any longer. Thankfully I don't think they spoiled the fireworks for us. When we deemed it safe enough to move freely we walked up to the Castle and I was hoping my mother would be able to hold out long enough for the Fire Marshal to give the all clear so we could get a PhotoPass photo in front of Sleeping Beauty's Castle but she was pretty wiped out. It was kind of a bummer because we didn't really have any good photos of the two of us together, but Meredith did take a quick one for us that will have to do.



​
There were still a few things I wanted to get done that night, but I was a little unsure about leaving my mother to walk back to the HOJO by herself again, but she insisted we enjoy as much more Park time as we liked, and so we did. For starters we had to go get ourselves some Churros, which had woefully been missing this entire weekend so far, where I got a little Disney magic thanks to a wonderful CM who gave me a free 'Birthday' Churro after discussing how unthinkable it would be to have a trip to Disneyland without a Churro. I couldn't say no to that! And while I can't remember if we did so before or after the Churro, we managed another ride on Space Mountain where our exhaustion was really starting to show. But we had to persevere!



​
I think at that point we were planning on getting another ride in on Thunder, maybe catching a tiny little bit of Fantasmic all the while, but just our luck it was down!! But at least Fantasmic was going strong and so I had an absolute blast acting like the Spazette that I am dancing along to the music to the finale while we decided to go give Indy another try. I put a lot of gusto into it, if I do say so myself (and I do). And I kept on dancing to the finale all the way to Indy, our final ride of the day!!

I wish I could have held out a little while longer and really closed out the Park, but it was already 11 pm which I think was pretty darn respectable. I knew Meredith and I would be doing a few hours in the morning, but considering I also had the whole drive home to look forward to I really needed some sleep. As we left Disneyland for the night I had to stop in the Esplanade for one second to get a photo of the new DCA entrance at night before I completely forgot.



​
And such was the end to our night of fun, and it was a pretty darn awesome night. That is, until I got back to the hotel and just before going to bed realized the big mistake I had made: I had never gone back to pick up my other change of clothes and sunglasses from the locker! Oops. There was nothing to be done for it now and I would just have to check Lost & Found before leaving the next day.


----------



## Belle Ella

smile4stamps said:


> Yeah!  I've noticed that a lot!!
> 
> I was going to comment on one more thing in your last post but I couldn't remember what it was!  Now I remember.
> 
> I am SO a foodie!!  I love Food... i.e. the reason I want to go to the Food & Wine Festival at WDW so bad!



Yup, I remember this! For me, food is food and I don't give it much more thought than that. I'm an indecisive eater, sure, but not really picky. And I either love something or hate it and couldn't expand more on that if asked.


----------



## Belle Ella

It's a shame, but Monday had to roll around eventually. Bummer. What was an even bigger bummer was the fact that I had some serious problems sleeping the night before and I blame a really bad case of heartburn, go figure. I thing guesstimating that I had about 3 hours of sleep would be pushing it in my favor but I gave up looking at clocks at a certain point so who even knows. Luckily we didn't have a super early wake up time in order to get to Disneyland for opening at 8. I didn't think it was going to be a go-go-go kind of morning, not that I would have the energy for it anyway. But despite what felt like a lazy morning while getting ready to me I was still ready to go by 7 am and by 7:30 am Meredith and I were waiting to get in to Disneyland for Rope Drop. I made a quick pit stop over by the Guest Assistance window to the left of the entrance gates to see what time Lost & Found would open so I could hopefully get my shorts, sunglasses, and whatever else I had left in our locker the previous night back. But of course that wouldn't open until 8 and I would rather go straight in and get some rides done when everything opened and decided I would check on them on my way out for the trip.

What a sad thought that was, this trip would really be over in a few hours!  It was best not to think about it.

I met back up with Meredith, first ones at our gate, and around 7:45 am they started scanning our tickets and unleashed us on Main Street and we made our way down to the rope that would hold us back from the rest of the Park. Just like I always do, I took the moment to take a few photos of the Castle in front of us, with nobody obstructing my view.







​
Well, there was one somebody obstructing my view, but we'll let it slide. Mostly because he was the CM who got a very large group of people to sing a birthday song (not _the_ birthday song, just _a_ birthday song) in honor of everyone celebrating their birthday that day. You know, someone like Pluto  Or maybe even someone like me seeing as this whole trip was an early birthday celebration (the 5K was just tossed in there for the fun of it all) and you'd better believe I was still wearing button ... er ... buttons, plural. In fact, after the rope was wound back up I even got to represent everyone celebrating their birthday and got to cross that threshold while the entire crowd waiting for the Park to open sang the short little ditty I had learned on The Jungle Cruise a few years ago: "This is a birthday song, it isn't very long!" This trip sure had a lot more birthday songs than I was used to!







​
It wasn't long after the impromptu birthday celebration that it was finally 8 am and we were all unleashed on whichever Land we desired to go to first. For Meredith and I, this was the best opportunity we were going to have to get a few Fantasyland rides in and so that's where we headed first, with Peter Pan's Flight being our top priority. Then it was time to fly with Dumbo!







​
Those were the two Fantasyland rides we had to do and by then the ever present Fantasyland crowds were already creeping their way in and nothing else was calling to us strongly enough to make us get in line again. Before we decided where to go next we did a little mini photo shoot with the backside of Sleeping Beauty Castle as our backdrop and I put my own spin on one of my favorite photos of Walt Disney walking through the Castle and mixed it up with the new statue of him and Mickey Mouse for DCA. Here is your final result:



​
Sadly, it's also the last photo I have from the entire vacation! But there were still a few more things on my to-do list before I called it a day, although I was starting to feel my lack of sleep and I was even still feeling a little under the weather. But I kept on going. We fit in rides on Thunder and Jungle Cruise, and even a Mint Julep, before I was really starting to feel like I had to call it a day. At that point we wandered through the Emporium to do a little shopping of sorts and I ran into one of the Divas from the Scavenger Hunt Committee, Wendy (wendylady36). Little did I know at the time she was buying a few things for Halloween Exchange we were both taking part in. She had received her name early, in time for the trip, and it just so happened that she had me! Go figure. I really don't know the extent of my super-secret-ninja-skills, I guess.

Sadly, this was also when I had to say goodbye to Meredith and really bring this trip to a close. I wasn't feeling well at all and knew I wasn't going to last any longer if I wanted to make the drive home. It was Labor Day and traffic was going to be a given. And so goodbye we said, and I was so glad that she was able to come down for a short period of time! It had been a fun weekend all around. As I left the Park I did actually remember to stop by Lost & Found where I was indeed able to retrieve the items I had left in my locker the night before. I sure was glad of it, those were brand new shorts! I did also swing by World of Disney so I could make my final purchases and then I was on my way back to the HOJO to pack up our car and hit the road, and we were officially on I5 no later than 11:05 am.

At least I wouldn't have to wait too long before I would return!


----------



## smile4stamps

Congrats on getting to TR DONE!!  Was that like the quickest one ever?!?


----------



## Belle Ella

Haha, yes!  I don't think I've ever gotten one done without spending weeks procrastinating or simply editing photos without actually posting anything. This one took me less than a month! I blame the lack of photos. And the ones I used I did the quickest edit that I could, and it was mostly just resizing and not editing at all! I fully expect the next to take much, much longer.

Now here's to getting a brand new PTR up


----------



## JH87

Yay for another amazing TR! I always love your TRs.
Sorry to hear about the rude couple at fireworks. I think people like that are so selfish, do they not realize they might possibly be ruining the experience for others around them?? But you did get some amazing shots of the fireworks! And glad to hear they didn't completely ruin the show for you guys.


----------



## smile4stamps

Belle Ella said:


> Haha, yes!  I don't think I've ever gotten one done without spending weeks procrastinating or simply editing photos without actually posting anything. This one took me less than a month! I blame the lack of photos. And the ones I used I did the quickest edit that I could, and it was mostly just resizing and not editing at all! I fully expect the next to take much, much longer.
> 
> Now here's to getting a brand new PTR up



I'll let you PTR for the both of us!!  As I simply will not get there!!


----------



## mommaU4

Belle Ella said:


>


Love this photo!  

Great TR, Jess! Can't wait to meet you in February for our mint julep date.


----------



## Belle Ella

JH87 said:


> Yay for another amazing TR! I always love your TRs.
> Sorry to hear about the rude couple at fireworks. I think people like that are so selfish, do they not realize they might possibly be ruining the experience for others around them?? But you did get some amazing shots of the fireworks! And glad to hear they didn't completely ruin the show for you guys.



Thanks Jillian! This was a fun one to right since I actually had some new experiences. And some people just really don't know how to think of anyone other than themselves. I know I have my moments, but if I *ever* act like they did towards others someone please slap me or something. It was completely inappropriate. Why some people think they can get away with acting in that manner is beyond my comprehension. But c'est la vie.



smile4stamps said:


> I'll let you PTR for the both of us!!  As I simply will not get there!!



Sounds good to me! I'll work at it a few days and post it either Wednesday on my day off or Saturday before I go to work. Because then it's literally just me going to work, sleep, and then hitting the road!! Let me know if you have any photos you want me to include in it. By the way, the PPH reservation has officially been amended to include you.


----------



## Belle Ella

mommaU4 said:


> Love this photo!
> 
> Great TR, Jess! Can't wait to meet you in February for our mint julep date.



That's definitely one of my favorites. But I'm so nitpicky that all I can think is "I wish I hadn't chopped off the flags on the right".  I'm just never happy I suppose.

At least February keeps getting closer and closer. It's almost October and then it'll only be 4 months until February (regardless of the whole, at the end of the month thing). And I could never forget out mint julep date. I love spreading that wealth around.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sheesh, what is wrong with people???  You're in Disneyland & you have nothing better to do then complain about EVERYTHING??  If you don't like it.....leave so the rest of the people who LOVE it can enjoy themselves!!!

I've learned about the "sharing" a seat bit.......I make it quite clear we have room for ONE person if you have others, this spot won't work.  Big pet peeve with me, is getting there early & then having throngs of people push their way up & expect a prime seat!!!  I usually make sure we take up all the room around us (spread out.....lol)  I think what it is....I can't stand people who think they're entitled to things for one reason or another.  Like the couple behind you that went on & on about stuff.  I had a guy at the Carnation Cafe one morning while we were waiting for our tables (with a ressie) get bent out of shape because he wanted a table NOW because he's in a wheelchair & has a GAC........really buddy???  I have 2 of them, so I guess I trump his one......lol  Get real......make a ressie or wait like the rest of us.  The GAC & wheelchair isn't a free pass to be a butthead to everyone.  

I"m glad you got to spend some time in DL with your mom & share the fireworks with her!!!

Great pics as always!!


----------



## kim3339

Just caught up on your tr, and loved it! Congrats on your great time for the 5k! You'll do great in January. 

Loved the pic of Rabbit. In all the times/years I've been to DL, I've never seen him. That's awesome. 

Sorry about the old people at the fireworks and the squishy family. Glad to hear the fireworks weren't ruined for you!


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, since October is just around the corner and I will be going to my first Halloween Party at Disneyland exactly one week from today I have decided to change my 'theme' a little bit and now instead of Snow White, my signature and avatar shall all remain a salute to the Evil Queen!

​
Thanks Kim! Finishing the 5K as strongly as I did made me feel like I'll be ready to take on the Tinker Bell in January. Then I got out for a run today, lol. I've fallen a little behind in the training program (trying to follow Jeff Galloway's again) and it was brutal!! But getting out that door is half of the battle, right? I still have lots of time I just need to keep up with it. And I'm sure I'll surprise myself when I'm engulfed in all of the festivities like I as with the 5K.

​
Laurie, I really wish I knew what was wrong with people. To feeling entitled to special treatment because of whatever your disability could be _and_ acting horrible to everyone around you is just ... I wish I had words for it! It doesn't excuse you from being a decent human being and it's not a get out of jail free card. I really wish I had opened my big fat mouth to tell them off but that would be decidedly un-Disney of me and I probably shouldn't do anything to get me kicked out of the Park. You know what the whole situation reminded me of just a little bit? When we went to see World of Color back in March and that woman just would not sit down. She was just as annoying but at least she had the tact not to gripe and yell at everyone around her and we had a valid point in asking her to sit down. She was _supposed_ to sit down. And now in this situation, we were _supposed_ to stand up.

As for the people who try to squeeze their bodies and families where they don't belong (fit), I learned my lesson about it long before but my mother said yes before I could get anything in. And this woman who came up to us actually asked if we could scoot over. We had been strategically taking up space on the bench and she still had the guts to ask. With all that going on I was kind of regretting the decision not to camp out for Fantasmic with a big old blanket and then just stick to the fireworks from there. We waited for 3 hours or so to get our view and it was just frustrating. But I finally got to see Tinkerbell and Dumbo fly for the first time ever, and shared a great moment with my mother so I don't want to ask for any more than that.


----------



## kaoden39

I am with you guys.  I so don't understand the "entitled" attitude of people.  Especially in what is the happiest place on earth.  I say take a break and just be happy.


----------



## Belle Ella

Here, here Michele! And good to see you drop in


----------



## kaoden39

Oh I come and read I don't always comment.


----------



## Belle Ella

I do the same thing, lol. Totally get it. I try to though. I know what it's like to feel like you're telling a story to yourself. I've been so focused on getting this done before I leave again I haven't had much time for anything else!


----------



## kaoden39

Yeah I noticed.  I logged on today and it was like two pages more.  There are just days I can't get a thought worthy of sharing.  There has been so much going on here.


----------



## Belle Ella

Gotta love life sometimes. Not.


----------



## kaoden39

I always love life just more some days than others.


----------



## DizNee Luver

That gal at WoC.....I forgot about her......if you wanna stand to see all the low stuff.....feel free to take up standing space with the rest of us......otherwise glue your tush to the seat & quit annoying all of us behind you......lol 

I told the CM he needed a cattle prod to keep her from doing that....he thought that was a good idea (either that or a tazer)


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love it so far Jessica!!


----------



## smile4stamps

Belle Ella said:


> Sounds good to me! I'll work at it a few days and post it either Wednesday on my day off or Saturday before I go to work. Because then it's literally just me going to work, sleep, and then hitting the road!! Let me know if you have any photos you want me to include in it. By the way, the PPH reservation has officially been amended to include you.



Yeah!!! Happy we get a night at PPH!!!

I don't have any specific pictures... you could probably grab one from my October TR for a Halloween photo of me.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I always love life just more some days than others.



Michele, don't we all?



DizNee Luver said:


> That gal at WoC.....I forgot about her......if you wanna stand to see all the low stuff.....feel free to take up standing space with the rest of us......otherwise glue your tush to the seat & quit annoying all of us behind you......lol
> 
> I told the CM he needed a cattle prod to keep her from doing that....he thought that was a good idea (either that or a tazer)



Laurie, did you really? She was so frustrating. How many times does someone need to be told to sit down before they get the hint (by a CM not by a grouchy idiot)? It's really frustrating how many people think they are superior to everyone else for whatever reason. Goodness.



smile4stamps said:


> Yeah!!! Happy we get a night at PPH!!!
> 
> I don't have any specific pictures... you could probably grab one from my October TR for a Halloween photo of me.



Paula, exciting, huh? It'll be my first time stepping foot in that hotel, period. And it will officially mean I have stayed at every single resort hotel. And I'll take a look and find a photo to grab.



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love it so far Jessica!!



Kaitlin, but it's done silly. At least there is another one to come. And soon.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Yes, I was talking with the CM after he had to tell her the 2nd time....I suggested a cattle prod....he laughed & thought it was a good idea.  The 3rd, 4th, 5th time I upped the ante to tazer.......   Everytime she stood up & he started to head that way, I got to watch the eye roll......cracked me up!!


----------



## Belle Ella

It's kind of nice to know the CM was annoyed with her as well. 

Grr. I'm trying to get my next PTR prepped and I am having the darnedest time coming up with a title for it!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I'm so excited for you that you get to go to the Halloween Party.


----------



## Sherry E

_Psssst!!!!_





























(_we got our MHP tickets..._)


----------



## Belle Ella

You'd better not be teasing me, miss Sherry! They better be for the 3rd or you shall suffer my wrath!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> You'd better not be teasing me, miss Sherry! They better be for the 3rd or you shall suffer my wrath!



I don't want you to run after me, shouting, "You'll rue the day!!!" (With the fist waving wildly in the air, of course!)

Yes, indeed - we have tickets for 10/3!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I may have to do that just for the heck of it, now that you mention it. But yay! Now, remember, no hiding from me. Get it? Got it? Good.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well folks, have you missed me?  It has been an _awfully long time_ since my last Trip Report, after all. Well, there's no time to waste so let's get this show on the road!









The Plot Thickens





I finally got my shot at experiencing Halloween at Disneyland for the first time last year as my late birthday present to myself but I only got to taste half of the fun. I was still too chicken in those days to enjoy some of the good stuff (like Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy) and Mickey's Halloween Party dates started _after_ my departure date so I was left without the full experience. I had originally been hoping to swing another October trip with some friends and family. If ever there was a time to plan another trip it was now, as a first-time AP holder. I did want to get my mileage out of that thing, for what it was worth. But sadly it wasn't long before we all had to dash our hopes and forget about any possible plans we could have made. Life happens.

But so do great opportunities, and mine came from a fellow DIS'er and friend, Paula (smile4stamps). She's another member of our chit-chat crew over on the community board, a DIS-Diva in training (I believe we'll be roommates for next years trip), and an all-around great person. While in the planning stages of her own October vacation she got in touch with me and asked if I would be interested in joining her for a few days, provided I wasn't flat broke after my birthday blowout and could get the days off work. You just don't say no to an offer like that: a chance to go on the trip you didn't think you could do, and the chance to spend time with a friend. Needless to say, after getting the time off approved from my boss, I said yes!




Cast of Characters









Me, your host - Jessica, Jazz, Belle Ella, or whatever new nickname you'd like to come up with.






My partner in crime - Paula, smile4stamps.

Keep an eye out for a few other Special Guest Stars when the final report starts coming in because there are sure to be a few.




The Tale is Set





Our dates differ a tiny little bit because I could only swing so many days off from work, but I'll be joining Paula at the Quality Inn on Manchester Avenue at some time on Sunday (depending on what time I decide to leave from home) where we will be staying until Tuesday, which is when this vacation was supposed to end for the both of us. That is, until I found out from work that I had an extra day off and couldn't stop myself from going on a late birthday splurge: I booked myself one night at the Paradise Pier Hotel using money I had originally intended to spend on a new Dooney & Bourke bag that I never actually got because nothing was calling out to me at the time. After talking about it with Paula, she was able to change her plans to leave that day and so she'll stay there with me and we'll carpool back home to the Bay Area on Wednesday instead.

Sounds like a plan to me, but of course that's not all!

We have tickets to Mickey's Halloween Party on Monday, October 3rd! I think this is what I'm most excited about. Dressing up in costume and trick-or-treating through Disneyland along with all of the other fun stuff going on just sounds to good to be true to me. And you had better believe I am dressing up. If you haven't already heard mention of my costume I'm going to be evil for the moment and leave you in suspense. You'll just have to wait and see it.






Well, I'll spare you any more details. I leave in 3 1/2 days and this is the only time I have free to pack. So I must be off and I hope you'll be joining me for this Ghoulishly Glorious Trip Report!​


----------



## smile4stamps

I'm here!!  I'm here!!  I just put my suitcase on the bed to start packing!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yay for having one follower one board! I would hope you would be, considering this one involves you, Paula! Oh, I kid, I kid. But it's great to have you here as always. You're making much more progress packing than I am. But I guess your deadline is up a little quicker than mine is, huh?


----------



## smile4stamps

Yup!!  My flight leaves in 23 hours!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I like the sound of 23 hours! Even if it's only short by one hour it sounds so much better than 1 day. It sure sounds better than 3 1/2 days and 2 1/2 shifts of work. I'm so glad they are my 'easy' days where I sit in our offices upstairs with Disney music playing through Pandora (although I think I'm making my own playlist this time because Pandora isn't always that smart) are what I have left pretty much. I'd be going crazy otherwise. I'm so excited. Did you ever come up with an easy costume?.


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry, the master of the emoticon comments!


----------



## tinkermell

Howdy!

I am going to try and catch up a bit. In the meantime.... carry on!


----------



## kaoden39

I'm along.  I need my vicarious thrill.


----------



## mommaU4

Hey girls!! I am ready for some ghoulish fun!! Take me along (virtually, of course) with you!!


----------



## Belle Ella

tinkermell said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I am going to try and catch up a bit. In the meantime.... carry on!



A daunting task, I'm sure Mel! But you can do it. At least this past trip was considered a "_short_" TR by my standards.



kaoden39 said:


> I'm along.  I need my vicarious thrill.



And I always like to do my best for you, Michele.



mommaU4 said:


> Hey girls!! I am ready for some ghoulish fun!! Take me along (virtually, of course) with you!!



Consider yourself part of the gang, Beth! Too bad the trip isn't later in the month when you'll be there. Hopefully I can have quite a bit up by the time you leave so you can get a sneak peek!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

That sounds awesome Jessica!! I wish I could go but my annual pass expired.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, Paula's flight should have been a couple of hours ago if I remember correctly! So excited for her. Now I just have to try and be patient until it's my turn to leave. That's a very, very hard thing to do.


----------



## mommaU4

Belle Ella said:


> Well, Paula's flight should have been a couple of hours ago if I remember correctly! So excited for her. Now I just have to try and be patient until it's my turn to leave. That's a very, very hard thing to do.



LOL Paula just posted on Facebook that she's there. Between your TR and her FB posts, it's just like I am there!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Grr. That darn Facebook and the changes. Normally I wouldn't have missed that but it doesn't deem that newsworthy enough. Facebook obviously doesn't know squat about me.


----------



## JH87

I"m here! SO excited for you and Paula and I can't wait to see pics from the Halloween party! That's another thing I have never done and really want to do at DLR.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I'm so excited for you Jessica!!


----------



## karisma99

I have spent the past week reading your entire TR.  WOW, 87 pages and my eyes are tired!  I am going to DLR tomorrow for the day, and going back on Oct 14th for Mickey's Halloween Party.  I can't wait to read your reviews of the party.  Have a great time!  

Patty


----------



## Belle Ella

It's getting to be do-or-die time for me! Today is the last day I can pack if I want to leave on my terms Sunday morning (meaning 2am or something like that). I go to work tonight at 7:30 so I had better get to work. I've been procrastinating all week and stressing out about it a little bit. I still haven't gotten over my OCD packing ways.



JH87 said:


> I"m here! SO excited for you and Paula and I can't wait to see pics from the Halloween party! That's another thing I have never done and really want to do at DLR.



You know you'll go to one someday, Jillian! Paula was at the first one last night and I can't wait to hear about it from her before we both go on Monday. I'm really, really excited for it. I still had fun during last Halloween season but it really felt like something was missing. I'm also dying to try Ghost Galaxy.



karisma99 said:


> I have spent the past week reading your entire TR.  WOW, 87 pages and my eyes are tired!  I am going to DLR tomorrow for the day, and going back on Oct 14th for Mickey's Halloween Party.  I can't wait to read your reviews of the party.  Have a great time!
> 
> Patty



For starters, welcome to the DIS Patty! And I hope you enjoyed them despite your tired eyes, I know it sure is a lot. And to think we've filled up another thread (200+ pages) as well as one that is no longer with us. This one has taken off rather slowly compared. But hopefully with a few trips planned int he upcoming months (October, January and February for sure, but I'm not ruling anything else out). Have fun in the Parks today and at the party on the 14th!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Have a great time Jessica!!


----------



## mommaU4

Hope you are having a great time!!! Looking forward to all the pics!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

mommaU4 said:


> Hope you are having a great time!!! Looking forward to all the pics!!



Same here


----------



## Belle Ella

So if you haven't seen on Facebook I made it down safe an sound after a debacle with my alarm clock and waking up 3 hours after I meant to be on the road. But all turned out well. Paula and I are camped out for Fantasmic right now. Great spots, but I'm giving up 4+ hours for them so they better be!

Really excited for MHP tomorrow night!


----------



## kaoden39

You needed the extra sleep I am sure.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Hi Jazz! I wanted to drop by to tell you I haven't just left your TR alone. I've been busy so I haven't had time to comment and it seems you have moved on to a new TR, so I promise to begin commenting then  Can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## Belle Ella

So I had a fun morning getting photos. I took a quick power nap and I'm actually getting ready for the party now! We can get in at 3 pm in our costumes so that's what I plan on doing. I should also be meeting up with Sherry E pretty soon as well. Yippee!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Hi Jazz! I wanted to drop by to tell you I haven't just left your TR alone. I've been busy so I haven't had time to comment and it seems you have moved on to a new TR, so I promise to begin commenting then  Can't wait to read all about it!



Hey Timmy! Glad to see you're still here. I kind of moved through that last one much faster than normal because I had to finish it before I left!!



kaoden39 said:


> You needed the extra sleep I am sure.



Hiya, Michele! Interesting new siggy you got there.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> So I had a fun morning getting photos. I took a quick power nap and I'm actually getting ready for the party now! We can get in at 3 pm in our costumes so that's what I plan on doing. I should also be meeting up with Sherry E pretty soon as well. Yippee!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Timmy! Glad to see you're still here. I kind of moved through that last one much faster than normal because I had to finish it before I left!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya, Michele! Interesting new siggy you got there.




Why thanky mam!!  Andrea made it!!


----------



## Belle Ella

We are just back in from MHP, getting things ready for the night: tomorrow we check in to PPH!

Tonight was absolutely amazing. I got the character photos I wanted, Cavalcade photos, fireworks photos, saw Sherry and Liza (funatdisney) and got more candy than I know what to do with. Definitely a big win tonight.

Catch you all later!


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> We are just back in from MHP, getting things ready for the night: tomorrow we check in to PPH!
> 
> Tonight was absolutely amazing. I got the character photos I wanted, Cavalcade photos, fireworks photos, saw Sherry and Liza (funatdisney) and got more candy than I know what to do with. Definitely a big win tonight.
> 
> Catch you all later!



Sounds fun!! I'm sure it was much less crowded than the friday night party. I heard that was insane.  can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Belle Ella

Greetings from the Paradise Pier Hotel!! I'm actually going to relax for the rest of the afternoon/evening. The rain this morning did not help how I woke up feeling and after spending the last 6+ hours with soaking wet feet I need the break (plus it's sinking in that I have officially lost one of my cats forever - I'll fill you in on that later). If there are any photo requests you would like me to share now, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## Belle Ella

Hi, Michele.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi Jessica!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

That sounded fun Jessica!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Ok, I wont share any photos right now then, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

How about a villain picture?


----------



## Belle Ella

Ooops. I'm glad I just uploaded my PhotoPass pictures onto their website because a very important one that I got today is *missing*! Spent a little time filling out that little form thing and I hope they can retrieve the photo for me.

But here is one of me and Captain Hook from yesterday!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Ooops. I'm glad I just uploaded my PhotoPass pictures onto their website because a very important one that I got today is *missing*! Spent a little time filling out that little form thing and I hope they can retrieve the photo for me.
> 
> But here is one of me and Captain Hook from yesterday!




Oh no!  I hope they can retrieve it!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I know sometimes it takes a little bit for the photos to show up and I did take it today, but better safe than sorry!

Why do I feel like the DIS is deserted today? Where is everyone?


----------



## goofycathy

I'm here I'm here!  loving your TR, gets me all kinds of excited for my trip!  cant wait to see more pics, some of Cruella perhaps??


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Belle Ella said:


> Ooops. I'm glad I just uploaded my PhotoPass pictures onto their website because a very important one that I got today is *missing*! Spent a little time filling out that little form thing and I hope they can retrieve the photo for me.
> 
> But here is one of me and Captain Hook from yesterday!



Oh no!!  I love the picture with Captain Hook though.


----------



## Belle Ella

Thank you, Kaitlin.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I can't wait to hear all about because my annual pass expired last weekend.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Welcome back Jessica.......so I've been avoiding the Dis lately......I think it's because I should have been there with you & Paula & it was hard to read about everyone's excitement.  I promise I'll be watching for your report & pics from this trip!!!!  After hearing about the rain....I'm almost glad we didn't end up going.....not sure what I would have done with 2 wet toddlers in strollers, 2 wet kids & 3 wet adults!!! I don't pack that many clothes!!!  I hope you get your photo back you're missing.  I didn't realize they could do anything about retrieving them.  The photopass photographer took pics of Michayla at the Surf's Up meal when she went in & started playing with Mickey's foot & he sat down with her.  I was really disappointed they weren't there!!  Looking forward to seeing all the different characters you got to meet!!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I've been on a roll this afternoon! I wont be starting the TR yet, but I have finished editing one whole days worth of photos, including my Fantasmic/fireworks photos which usually take up a large bulk of my time. Here's to hoping I'll get everything started for real tomorrow!



DizNee Luver said:


> Welcome back Jessica.......so I've been avoiding the Dis lately......I think it's because I should have been there with you & Paula & it was hard to read about everyone's excitement.  I promise I'll be watching for your report & pics from this trip!!!!  After hearing about the rain....I'm almost glad we didn't end up going.....not sure what I would have done with 2 wet toddlers in strollers, 2 wet kids & 3 wet adults!!! I don't pack that many clothes!!!  I hope you get your photo back you're missing.  I didn't realize they could do anything about retrieving them.  The photopass photographer took pics of Michayla at the Surf's Up meal when she went in & started playing with Mickey's foot & he sat down with her.  I was really disappointed they weren't there!!  Looking forward to seeing all the different characters you got to meet!!!!!



You know Laurie, things really can happen for a reason and maybe this is why your plans didn't work out for this particular trip. I haven't had a chance to look through my PhotoPass pictures since I noticed one was missing so no idea if it's appeared yet or not. Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm actually logging in now to check, so thanks for the reminder!



goofycathy said:


> I'm here I'm here!  loving your TR, gets me all kinds of excited for my trip!  cant wait to see more pics, some of Cruella perhaps??



I almost missed your post the other night, Cathy! And then I haven't really had a moment to catch up since but great to see you here.  There will be plenty of villains photos, but believe it or not I don't think I have any of Cruella! I have Paula's photos as well (only from when we were both there), so I'll see if she's got some.


----------



## Sherry E

I Facebooked a photo to you!  I was going to post it right here in the TR at first, but then I thought that maybe you'd want to wait until you spoke about that point in your trip before posting specific photos.


----------



## Belle Ella

I saw it, Sherry!  I've been so busy editing photos I haven't really done anything but browse all over the place. Other than those who saw the photo I posted on Facebook the final costume shall remain a mystery until I get to that portion of my TR. Way to build suspense. But I loves it!! I was having fun in that costume.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Can't wait to hear all about it. Here's my TR:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2781879


----------



## karisma99

Belle Ella said:


> I saw it, Sherry!  I've been so busy editing photos I haven't really done anything but browse all over the place. Other than those who saw the photo I posted on Facebook the final costume shall remain a mystery until I get to that portion of my TR. Way to build suspense. But I loves it!! I was having fun in that costume.



This is a tease indeed!  Looking forward to reading your TR


----------



## Belle Ella

I meant to get this TR started this weekend ... but then this happened:




I went to the San Jose Sharks home opener last night!! I'm a huge hockey fan, and devoted Shark fan for life. Got some face painting, a brand new jersey that I don't get to see for another couple of weeks while I get a players name added to it, and had an all around great time. I have been going through major hockey withdrawals since the end of last season. It's kind of like my Disney snowballing. But anyway, the game was a amazing but I haven't had the time to get the TR started.

Hopefully soon, I promise!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love it Jessica!! I'm a Los Angeles Kings girl myself. I got to meet some of them in middle school.


----------



## PlutoRocks

Love your trip reports - I am new here but I entertain myself when work is slow by reading through some of your reports.  I hope you will have time to post some pictures of the halloween trip.  I've never been to Disneyland during halloween so I am excited to see some more pictures of the parks all decorated.


----------



## Belle Ella

Thank you, Dawn! I definitely mean to share photos and more from this month's trip - I just haven't found the time to actually get started on writing it up just yet! Soon I hope, soon. At least before the end of the month.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## PlutoRocks

No worries!  Just thought I would drop you a note and let you know I'm ready to read when you are ready to post.  Have a great week!


----------



## Belle Ella

Oh, mah, gah! Digging this out from the depths of the DIS. It's been a long time since my never-ending trip report actually kind of ended - i'm assuming that's what happens when you don't post for ... 3 1/2 years?

Anyway, a lot has happened since then (and a lot has not - I never did finish that last trip report), and many, many more trips to Disneyland. Heck, I even made a permanent one as I am now a CM. Day trips happen a lot. Fun discoveries are made. I don't know if any of my old TR pals are still around, but if you are (or if you're brand new to my kind of crazy) should I bring this back? Report on my day trips and experiences? You tell me.

I've gotten the TR bug again as I am planning my first trip to WDW this November. Does it show?


----------



## kaoden39

Well, hi there!


How's life been treating you?


----------



## Belle Ella

Been a while, hasn't it?

Life's been good. Still busy as all get out, all that work work work.

How about yourself?


----------



## kaoden39

You thrive on that though don't you?

I've had a few long years. Good and bad. 


How are your parents? 


Planning a trip to the World huh? That's great!


----------



## Belle Ella

As it so happens, I do. Life is too .. still .. when I'm not busy and working. At least I love my job. I was actually just back in the Bay the last week of February. First time I'd seen my family in quite some time. Everyone's doing well.How about you?

And thanks! It's been a long time in the making. And I'm done telling myself "next time".


----------



## kaoden39

Did you come up for the stadium game? 


My girls and I were going to go on the Diva trip but things happened so we didn't go. But, we have another trip in the plans for December. 


What part of November are you going?


----------



## Belle Ella

I did go home for the Stadium game! Not the outcome I wanted, but such a fun experience. Holy cow, Levi's Stadium is huge.

I'm sorry to hear you weren't able to attend the Diva trip this year. Any plans to try again for next year? It really is a lot of fun. Maybe I'll see you in December!

RI'll be in WDW November 5-10 for the Wine & Dine Half


----------



## kaoden39

I thought you might have. It is huge! 


It's okay it was for the best all the way around. Umm you're not likely you'll see us. We're headed on a Disney Cruise. You're the first to hear. 


That sounds great!


----------



## tdashgirl

I'm still around the DIS!  We went to WDW for the 1st time last October.  Planning for that trip got me back into the DIS as well, although I'm definitely not on it as much as (we all used to be).  

Jess I think you will really like WDW.  We loved them both but found ourselves missing certain things about DL.  WDW is just crazy crazy crazy big.  So many resorts, so many things to see -- it's a 20-40 minute drive/bus ride/monorail ride etc. from place to place.  Epcot was my favorite thing about WDW. Oh how I wish we had WestCot!!!  All the different resorts and places to eat/drink were really cool.  I loved seeing the different versions of my DL fave rides.  Tower of Terror at HS was my favorite!  I don't really like the DCA version (the drops hurt my stomach) but the one at WDW was cool enough that I could probably be convinced to ride more often.  

I'm sure we'll go back but both DH and I agreed it's probably an every few years thing.  The time/expense to get to Florida vs. our easy DLR trips...it's too easy for me to get my Disney fix by staying on the West Coast.  Let me know if you have any questions!

And to answer your original question -- I would love to see your adventures in this TR!  I still need to do my WDW one ....


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, Jessica!

Mary Jo and I have tossed around the idea (recently) of possibly closing the TR threads once the specific trips (for which the TR threads are created) end, just like what they do over on the WDW side of the board -- so that they have a clear beginning and end.   If we do that, I'm not sure if we would also begin a section for Pre-TRs too.  We haven't come to a definite decision yet, but it has been mentioned more than once and will have to eventually be decided.  Right now there is still an adjustment period taking place with this new website format and layout.

So I would suggest, before you get too far into anything, to be sure to do your WDW reporting and Pre-TR reporting on the WDW side of the board.  Anything else you report on -- day trips not related to DLR and what not -- should probably go in a separate thread and/or applicable forum if they are actual full reports (as opposed to just being a one or two-post 'highlight reel' of sorts).  And, of course, as always, the general chit chat goes to the DL Community forum.  Seeing that this thread was dormant for the last few years, I don't think it will be too disruptive to change course a wee bit!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Jessica!
> 
> Mary Jo and I have tossed around the idea (recently) of possibly closing the TR threads once the specific trips (for which the TR threads are created) end, just like what they do over on the WDW side of the board -- so that they have a clear beginning and end.   If we do that, I'm not sure if we would also begin a section for Pre-TRs too.  We haven't come to a definite decision yet, but it has been mentioned more than once and will have to eventually be decided.  Right now there is still an adjustment period taking place with this new website format and layout.
> 
> So I would suggest, before you get too far into anything, to be sure to do your WDW reporting and Pre-TR reporting on the WDW side of the board.  Anything else you report on -- day trips not related to DLR and what not -- should probably go in a separate thread and/or applicable forum if they are actual full reports (as opposed to just being a one or two-post 'highlight reel' of sorts).  And, of course, as always, the general chit chat goes to the DL Community forum.  Seeing that this thread was dormant for the last few years, I don't think it will be too disruptive to change course a wee bit!



 Hello there Sherry!

Thanks for the heads up about possible changes over here. If it's going to turn out that continuation TR's like this just don't fit in well, just let me know and I can plan to do something else. It's weird for me now that I'm local. I don't stay onsite, so even my "run-cations" when I take time off for the half marathons have a different feel to them, but I'm back in the mood where I want to report in the experiences. Just wanted to see if that would be worth anything. I'm already working on typing up my PTR for Tinker Bell in May. But again, if it's better to start a new thread rather than keeping this one going, I can make that happen!

As far as my WDW plans, I had actually already started one over on the WDW already


----------



## Belle Ella

tdashgirl said:


> I'm still around the DIS!  We went to WDW for the 1st time last October.  Planning for that trip got me back into the DIS as well, although I'm definitely not on it as much as (we all used to be).
> 
> Jess I think you will really like WDW.  We loved them both but found ourselves missing certain things about DL.  WDW is just crazy crazy crazy big.  So many resorts, so many things to see -- it's a 20-40 minute drive/bus ride/monorail ride etc. from place to place.  Epcot was my favorite thing about WDW. Oh how I wish we had WestCot!!!  All the different resorts and places to eat/drink were really cool.  I loved seeing the different versions of my DL fave rides.  Tower of Terror at HS was my favorite!  I don't really like the DCA version (the drops hurt my stomach) but the one at WDW was cool enough that I could probably be convinced to ride more often.
> 
> I'm sure we'll go back but both DH and I agreed it's probably an every few years thing.  The time/expense to get to Florida vs. our easy DLR trips...it's too easy for me to get my Disney fix by staying on the West Coast.  Let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> And to answer your original question -- I would love to see your adventures in this TR!  I still need to do my WDW one ....



 Well, if you're not too busy to drop by I have started the official WDW version of my PTR's (link in my signature) if you'd like to follow along there as well. This thread will mostly be a lot of planning for my Disneyland runDisney adventures with some fun and photos thrown in whenever I have fun in the Parks (unless I need to change things up a bit to fit in with the new boards).


----------

